# 60 Plant Grow Setup



## trenton (Dec 17, 2007)

I will be staring my grow later this week if at all possible and would like a little more information before I get started. I have chosen the room I will be growing in. The dimension are 24'x24'. 8.5ft in height. Here are some pictures attached. The room is new and the floor was concrete. I layered the floor with 1 inch white insulfoam. Now the floor is at room temp. I will be using 60 3 gallon pots. I will not be using any kind of hydro and will be growing in soil. So far I have purchased 4 1000 watt euro systems lights kits. They will run off of 240 Volt. The hoods are reflective and 6' aircooled. The ballast are switchable. I will be using all metal halide lightd for the veg then HPS for the flower. I know I have the space but the big question is what is the best grow method for me? staright up big plants, Sea of green, or screen of green?? I really dont want to buy more than the 4 1000s I allready have which means each 1000 watt light will have to cover 15 plants. I am really wanting the highest yields. 2 ounces per plant.. I will be growing sour diesel.. Here are some pics of the room, buckets, lights. Please give imput.


----------



## trenton (Dec 17, 2007)

I sure will. I really want to go all out on this one. 60 plants. I would like to to yield at least 6 pounds.


----------



## stemseed (Dec 17, 2007)

if you're trying to pump out a lot on a regular basis i'd suggest SoG on hydro (search for Al B. Fuct), if you're just wanting to grow all 60 plants at once and start all over after that go with a standard soil grow. The way you grow is really up to you. Simple soul growing seems to be the best for a larger yeild at a slower pace.

Your biggest problem might be your temperature control. In the winter months, depending on where you live, you may need to use space heaters. Gerages can have very unpredictable temps even with the added insolation.

Make sure you understand nutrients, ph, ppm, etc. This knowledge will increase your yeild regardless.

Good luck, this should be a lot of work for such a large-scale grow, so i hope your efforts bring you lots o' bud 

Stem


----------



## jmac (Dec 17, 2007)

well u could split the room half for veg half for flower 2 lighs each for the sog.or just f it and grow some monsters nice area good luck i would prob go sog quickr turn around


----------



## trenton (Dec 17, 2007)

Please explain to me in detail how SOG is a faster turn around. How much Faster?? Approx. how much yield per plant can i recieve using this method? Also, can I get big buds,,?Thanks I wil be doing this all on clones

I Live in california. It is garage that is pretty well insulated. The temp goes to approx 55 at nighttime. Im hoping that with a 4 1000 watts i can raise the temp in the 70s. I will get some space heaters if I have to.


----------



## stemseed (Dec 17, 2007)

trenton said:


> Please explain to me in detail how SOG is a faster turn around. How much Faster?? Approx. how much yield per plant can i recieve using this method? Also, can I get big buds,,?Thanks I wil be doing this all on clones


SoG means that there is a constant output of bud. Basicly you have plants that (usually every 2 weeks) go to a next step, starting from the newly cloned plants all the way up to end of flower. So you'll have buds ready to be harvested every 2 weeks.

See https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html


Edit: with what you have I'd say yo can get about 20 oz every 2 weeks on SoG, because it only matures the most potent mature top coalas and keeps the plant relitively small. If you wanted to grow all 60 plants at once you could output around 3 oz per plant depending on their height and the strain.


----------



## stemseed (Dec 17, 2007)

trenton said:


> I Live in california. It is garage that is pretty well insulated. The temp goes to approx 55 at nighttime. Im hoping that with a 4 1000 watts i can raise the temp in the 70s. I will get some space heaters if I have to.


Since this is such a big operation and because you're new, i'd suggest sticking with a simple soil grow for the first one without SoG. It'll teach you a lot and your risk of something going extremly wrong is much lower then with a hydro settup or with so much going on in a SoG.

Stem


----------



## trenton (Dec 17, 2007)

Stem. I think you are right. I will only be in this house for 5 more months so 1 good normal grow is probably the way to go. Now we are talking a normal grow. 60 plants, 3 gallon pots. I will be going straight from rock wool cube clones into the 3 gallon pot soil. For the vegging how many pots can I fit under a 1000 watt metal halide. then for the flower hoe many can i fit under the 1000 watt hps. Thanks


----------



## stemseed (Dec 17, 2007)

for all 60, you'll want to use both 1000w lights for full coverage of all plants. just change out bulbs when flowering starts

Edit - Don't forget to pick up some good reflective material, a roll of thick panda paper is good to hang down and help reflect as much light as possible back onto your plants - and for keeping out light when ur lights go off.


----------



## trenton (Dec 17, 2007)

Stem I think there might be a misunderstanding. I have 4 1000 watt lights. 4 metal halide bulbs, and 4 hps bulbs. I also bought 2 thick rolls of 100'x4.5' Mylar...


----------



## stemseed (Dec 17, 2007)

Well damn 

Good luck.
Check out the FAQ. Should help with a lot of stuff. The molasses thread has good info on a nice soil nutrient mix.


https://www.rollitup.org/organics/17981-molasses-article-organic-goodness.html#post180698 (i just read it  )
I'll be around,
Stem


----------



## trenton (Dec 19, 2007)

Here are some update pics of my grow room. I have made a lot of progress since yesterday. Please give ideas on how to run my ducting from the 6 inch air cooled lights. I have no idea on how to do this. Thanks.


----------



## one million (Dec 19, 2007)

Thats going to be one nice setup.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Dec 19, 2007)

you will get 6 lbs easily, thats 1.5lb per light. Depending on how long you veg the plants and the care you give them will give you more yields. GL!

And i dont know dude, but i got a garage door also and its not really sealed good you might want to worry about light leakage and worst of all the smell, they can bring in the theives. GL!


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 19, 2007)

I will be sittin in on this one....If you have not done alot of research, you are about to hit hyper drive!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 19, 2007)

one thing i notice is i would probably eliminate like 8 pots from each container to give the ladies room to breath...but thats just me..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 19, 2007)

i would probably run the heat from the lights either into the room during the winter to keep the garage warm enough or into the house through the wall so there is no smell escaping. you can just cut a hole in the ceiling of the garage and run the hot air into the rafters..while pulling the air from either outside or from in the house..either one will be good..


----------



## trenton (Dec 19, 2007)

CaliGrown, bad thing about the garage is that my bedroom is on top. hahaha. I have just begun the Mylar stage. Tomorrow I plan to completely seal off the garage door with duct tape and several layers of black visquin, then of course I will lay Mylar on top of that. All 4 walls will be completely covered in Mylar from top to bottom. This will be a soil grow. Only reason for the 4X8 flood tables is to catch the water that will possibly drain from the bottom of the plants, plus it's nice to have if I want to do a flood table set up someday. For the lights to be air cooled, I know I will need 6 Inch duct, fans, and I also want a carbon filter, I can put holes anywhere so with the pictures given please give me some ideas for that. I am in this house for 
5 1/2 months and will be using rooted female clones of sour diesel. This will be a 1 time grow within that period and I want to grow some high yielding monsters. All advice is very appriciated and I will constantly add pictures with updates. Thanks.


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow... Nice set-up.

Is this the first time that you gave grown?

Here is one of mine (SD), the last one, I got 61g dried. This was just under a 600w hps. 

Goood luck........... and keep us posted


----------



## stemseed (Dec 19, 2007)

wow, if you veg those clones for 2 months... damn. they'd really be some monsters


----------



## natmoon (Dec 19, 2007)

Beautiful grow room.
I am well jealous

One thing to watch out for though is that garage grows are renowned for getting spider mites as they are usually near gardens and have ill fitting doors so that may be something to be aware of.


----------



## mr.x007 (Dec 19, 2007)

Might want to pick you up some box fans from walyworld, I'd say 3 or 4, trust me you want moving air almost all the time. maybe have 2 or 3 on the timers with the lights and have just one plugged in the wall to have on both lights on and off. 

You've got some balls homie, to be taking on such a task being your first time. All of us will more than happy to help of course. Also might want to do some research on Co2, when you flower, and also pick you up some UV lights for flower, will make a world of difference!!! Good Luck

Mr.X


----------



## bearo420 (Dec 19, 2007)

WOW, please dont slack and keep us updated. biggest detailed grow ive ever seen. and to see it with soil would be awesome. Im definitely watching this one, and taking everyones pointers. And 6 pounds at 3gs a piece. sounds nice and I wish you luck. and agreed, soil will give you huge plants, but slow. but very cool grow, love the pics trenton


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice SET UP TRENTON!!


----------



## jmac (Dec 19, 2007)

Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## tleaf jr. (Dec 19, 2007)

nice ,i feel you on the tables i got 13 lants on something like a flood table and it makes it way more easier


----------



## YungMune (Dec 19, 2007)

hey, if your planning to buy more mylar dont do it. just paint the walls white, that would be fine. ohyea invest in some sunglasses to


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 19, 2007)

You can have two/three crops in 5 1/2 months....I would make a veg room, and get another batch going right away...You are going to need some big time carbon filters, the house looks like it is in a track like setting...How are your neighbors? Maybe invest in a security system...I would get two more of those flood trays or better yet just get some 40mm plastic sheeting and build a frame. You are going to want to spread those ladies out...I would say that it would be better to grow 3' plants so that you can get the first batch into bloom right away, and start the second batch Veging, in a month you can toss the second batch into bloom, and do the same for the third...in 4 months you can have three harvests....GL
Oh' yeah, you will want to insulate in between the concrete floor and your buckets..You can get 4x8 hard board panels at Home Depot for about $20..


----------



## moler (Dec 19, 2007)

nice room m8ty, keep us updated, im well interested in seeing what you get, but i suggest you split it into 2 rooms, 1 1000w mh will be enought light to grow enought plants to fill a room lit by 3 1000w hps lights...have the trays side by side ( length ways ) and you cud do 15 stright into flower, whilst vegin another 15 for 2 weeks, then put them into flower, and start to veg another 15, put them into flower and start another 15 for 2 wks then flower, start another 15 and then flower....that way you get 15 plants every 2 weeks, and instead of gettin 60 in 5 1/2 months you cud get 135+ plants..... up to you tho m8ty....keep us up-to-date tho ok...


----------



## timfbmx (Dec 19, 2007)

badass ... don't overcrowd them unless your doing a sog with a very short veg time. do a massive scrog!


----------



## tokeythebear (Dec 19, 2007)

i like so far what are you going to sell the but and make back you money


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 19, 2007)

Na.... 
He justs wants to toss a smoke party for everyone at riu.
I think 6lbs should cover it.... 

I'll get out the bongs


----------



## kingpapawawa (Dec 19, 2007)

things you might want to put on the list...
r/o filter
ozone generator
lots of carbon =]
lots of fans!


----------



## trenton (Dec 20, 2007)

Here are some updated pics of what has been done today. Alot has been done. The Mylar is near finished. 3 Oscalating fans have been installed. All the lights have been wired (240 Volts of course) and are working perfect. The room is 100% light proof. (Exactly like a dark room for photos). Tomorrow I waill install the ducting for air cooled hoods with a carbon filter and exhaust fan as well as an intake fan on the bottom of the opposite side of the room. Please give more advice on ducting ideas. Thanks.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 20, 2007)

looks sick!!! cant wait to see it with some plants in it !!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 20, 2007)

well you want to pump air into the room at a low point..so i would say if you have a laundry room behind one of the walls in the garage i would cut a whole about 10 inches from the floor where you want the air to come in and have the outgoing air leaving the garage in a high spot..i would use the least amount of ducting as possible so your fans are not overstressed.


----------



## trenton (Dec 20, 2007)

Caligrown laundry room is right next to garage. I dont have dryer so I will use that dryer vent from the outside for my intake fan and run some duct into the grow room. This is at the bottom of the room and will be just perfect for intake. I am getting my 60 clone on friday so alot of work will be done tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 20, 2007)

nice............


----------



## stemseed (Dec 20, 2007)

You're gunna loose a lot of light around ur plants because the room is so big. I know it's frustrating but it would be 20x more effective if you hung mylar from the ceiling that will hang around your trays. (Edit: then you'd have to have fans blowing directly into both trays)

Looking good though. what kind of soil mix are you planning on using? And have you looked into nutes yet?

Stem


----------



## Mr. 420 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just stumbled upon this post today....heres my constructive opinion..

First off that mylar since it isn't tacked up flat against the wall is going to be moving and bending when the fan blows which will cause HotSpots. (high concentration of light at different points, not a big worry.)

Also your running 4 1000watt lights which seems like no ducting for aircooling to exhaust your air out and I do believe California stays pretty warm. You should exhaust the air out or if not exhaust atleast have it setup to if it does get warmer..

Plus you do NOT want to go soil if your running 60 Plants. The reason I think so is because for one..
Your going to have to discard 60 pots worth of soil somewhere..
Your going to have to water those by hand which is going to be way to time consuming..(2minutes spent watering and plucking dead leaves, rotating plants etc... will equal 120 minutes or 2hrs almost everyday dedicated just to watering!! Toooo much work. this can be automated.)
Also your going to have to bring in enough bags of soil to fill up the pots..calculated its gonna take alot of bags plus it'll cost some money (dont know if you have a budget.)
And plenty more reason I'd rather not continue on...

Go HYDRO... Raise that tray up enough to fit a reservoir underneath it.. with that size tray and amount of Pots that'll soak up nutrients using Ebb and Flow method would just take way to much water to hold in your reservoir to be economical.

I would go with a Top Feed method with a Fish Pump from your reservoir to a mainline that has smaller lines out to each individual Pot..This way you could use a smaller reservoir cause nutrients will be recycled back to the reservoir. (Very easy to put together it'll take you less than an hour, and fairly cheap.)

Also if your thinking of Sea of Green Do take in considering that Yeah you'll pump out more...but you'll get it a little at a time...Also you'll end up being a slave in your own growroom cause it'll take alot of little jobs everyday to keep the cycle going. (cloning, vegging, transplanting, making different nutes for each thing, so on and so on I think anyone who has done it agrees it is tedious and can be time consuming where daily attention is important.) 

If your going for the long haul like thinking your going to keep that grow room of yours for a year or so more than go for it. But if not, I'd suggest doing a few "big" crops.

Also I don't think you'll need to do 60 plants, thats alot.. I had a setup simliar to yours with 28plants and 4 1000watts and yielded 8 lbs dried bud. So your 6lb goal is WAY attainable.

Also dunno if Electricity is an issue but do consider that if you keep a veg room you'll use lets say 

1000watt plus for lights and fans in veg room.
4000watts for lights
1000watts for random fans, pumps, dehumidifier, and whatever else..little things add up..

Thats over 6000watts plus whatever you use to live on in your house..Thats gonna be alot of juice your using so you might as well cut it down unless its not an issue..

You said you have Both bulbs MH and HPS, are those switchable ballasts? you can veg in the same room and them flip the lights and flower in there too that'll save you space but will be an excess of electricity..since plants are small you can veg all your plants under 1000watts then put them in there and flower it'll save you from wasting electricity...actually even a 600watt MH will pump out enough light to veg all your plants.. considering your going for small plants.. maybe (12-15inches in veg max i'm guessing)

Also looks like you have a flat ceiling you could of gone with a Light Mover and even got more plants or made more use of your space in there.

My advice grow lets say 40 plants veg them to about 20inches then flower and space them out you'll end up getting the same as if you did 60plants.

Do Hydro, put your pumps and everything on a timer so it'll water it when your not around..spend your free time doing something else...like getting stoned...haha.

Definitely get atleast a 125lb Charcoal Filter and Slap that in there to kill the smell a garage is not so insulated and smell WILL leak out and thats a security breach.

hmmm...can't think of anything else right now.. but I am sure I will.. Sorry for the long post looks like your trying to go for the gold so maybe this will help you out. 

P.S. That room has Potential...


----------



## stemseed (Dec 20, 2007)

He isn't doing sog because he's only in that house for 5 months.

And in my opinion hydro is still more difficult then soil for a newbie like him. And he seems like the type to just "jump in". Soil is a lot less risky if you dont know what you're doing, especially if he uses an organic nute mix.


----------



## Mr. 420 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh okay I see now... I didn't figure out he was a beginner(nothing wrong with that.) By looking at his setup and his expectations I figured he had a few grows underneath his belt..(thats a pretty large setup)

In that case YES go soil, it'll be more forgiving if you mess up with nutrients..plus you'll learn alot and 5 months is just about enough time to veg up and bang out a crop. If you start NOW..


----------



## glboom (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi There, I'm no expert grower as i have just started myself, but I would suggest 1 thing.. The Smell!! I'm not sure how much a Carbon Filter will be in your area but it would be something very usefull to consider, my neighbour just got busted for only 8 plants purely because of the smell pouring out of his window! He'd spent £200 on a filter but didn't install it... Muppet!

Anywayz... GL on your grow everything looks great


----------



## mr.x007 (Dec 20, 2007)

Might want to get a snake and clean out that vent before you put a fan on it or you'll have lent in your rooom lol unless its a brand new house.

MR.X




trenton said:


> Caligrown laundry room is right next to garage. I dont have dryer so I will use that dryer vent from the outside for my intake fan and run some duct into the grow room. This is at the bottom of the room and will be just perfect for intake. I am getting my 60 clone on friday so alot of work will be done tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## trenton (Dec 20, 2007)

Stranger. thankyou for all of your advice. Soil is what Im going with for my first grow. Later I will definately switch to hydro. It is my first grow but I have been doing my homework and reading lots of books. Today I am installing an intake fan at the bottom of the room, then acroos the room I am aircooiling my lights with the biggest charcoal filter I can buy an exhausting it out the room up high.
Stem, Please give me advice on what kind of soil and nutes to buy. I would like something where possibly to NPK is 10-10-10 or 20-20-20 (i think). Thanks alot.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 20, 2007)

I just use any soil that dosnt have much additives. I was recomended kellogs by some people on here recently. couldnt find it. 
but just get some plaNTS IN THERE MAN!!! i want to see it in action!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sk3tch3 (Dec 20, 2007)

have you thought about sectioning off the garage to make a large floqwer room and a smaller veg room? also, hanging one light on a light mover over a 4x8 tray is not just econmical but effeciant, by introducing photropism. you can then utilize your other light(s) for the veg room. 

for your ventilation, i recomend using a 12in vortex inside a junction box. have your lights on a closed system going through the fan as well as a can filter hooked up to the junction box. i cant find a pic of it but the idea is you build a box that encloses your fan that has an exaust and two intake. one for a can filter and the other for your lights. good luck


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Dec 20, 2007)

thats a pretty sweet ass setup man. Im pretty excited to see this room when its all done and plants are in.

Good Luck Man


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 20, 2007)

I did not see a response to the question "are you ballasts switchable".? I don't know if you are going to need one, but something to be prepared for, Air Conditioner. You just may need one.
I personally would make a veg room, and get another batch going...If you want to use up all the time you have there, and get the most buds per watt, then you should use three of your lights for the bloom room while the plants are small, and use one for Veg. When your second batch is ready to move in, toss the 4th light back into your bloom room. Have you thought about putting your plants in one row? Just a thought...


----------



## rimbaegeus (Dec 20, 2007)

I haven't read all of this forum, so if my words are pertinent, so be it, and if not, discard them.

It is more efficient to push cool air through your reflectors than to suck the hot air out. If your reflectors have glass lenses, get yourself some high quality duct tape and seal off the edges of the lens. Get yourself a real powerful fan (or even two if you want to take care of each dyad of lights separately). I like centrifugal fans or squirrel cage fans for this, as they're quiet and efficient.

Depending on your situation, you are either blowing air through your reflectors or sucking air through them. Sucking air through them is easier as it requires less ducting (make sure you get the right diameter ducting). Your set up will either be:

1. fan outside grow area connected by ducting to lights, fan pulling air

or

2. fan outside grow area connected by ducting to lights, with more ducting from lights going to the outside of the grow area, fan pushing air

The second scenario is superior because in the first scenario, when the air in the reflector is sucked into the fan, the movement of the air creates a vacuum, which draws in air outside the reflector (which is in the grow area). In the second scenario, air outside the grow area is drawn into the reflector. Ideally, it's as though the lamps don't exist in the grow area, but the light they produce does.

Make sure to take into account the ducting required to exhaust the fans. Spending money here and getting yourself a real monster of a fan will pay off loads in BUD. I keep my air cooled lamp 6 inches from my canopy.

Just don't forget to also exhaust the air from your grow room. You'll need a complex ventilation system with many modules to properly vent such a powerhouse grow area as you have.

You'll need:

1. Air cooling for your lights(You'll need to research how much power you'll need in a fan for so many high wattage lamps)
2. Exhaust for your grow area(Enough to evacuate your grow area once every three minutes, at LEAST)
3. Intake for your grow area(For such a large area, active is better than passive. Get a dedicated fan)
4. Circulation for your grow area(In the form of many oscillating fans. You'll probably need at least three)


----------



## trenton (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for all of your advice. My ballast are not switchable but the owner of the shop said I could use the metal halide bulbs it will just slightly lessen the life of the bulb.


----------



## trenton (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok, I have a question. I am about to go the hydro store to buy an intake fan. I know that the intake fan is suppose to be low in the room. The laundry room is next to the garage and of course I don't have a dryer. I am using that 240 Volt outlet for all 4 lights on a 30 amp breaker. Yes, I also have a relay with timer. Back to the intake fan. Next to the 240 volt outlet is a 4 inch hole with about a 4 foot tube which goes to the out side of the house. This is suppose to be for the dryer that I don't have. I would like to connect ducting and a fan to that hole and run it into the garage (About 4 feet away). Will this be ok. Remember the hole going outside of the house is only 4 inches wide and cannot be modified. How big does my intake fan have to be. Again the garage dimensions are 24'WX24'LX8.5"H. I know that the intake hole can be alot smaller than the exhaust hole


----------



## MagusALL (Dec 20, 2007)

get an 8 inch intake fan and modify it with an adapter to fit the 4 inch aperture. this is a nice setup but if you have some more money to spend there are some things you can do to get a bigger yield. first off for nutes try out FoxFarms. simple to use for soil, its great and its organic. honestly I would try to swap out those reflectors. your room is huge so you dont need air cooled. with some oscillating fans and a good exhaust fan heat wont be a problem. get something bigger so the light will be distributed better. maybe you can exchange them still? if not nevermind. have you thought about light movers? you would be able to get the plants more light if they are moving across the tops of them. plus the heat would be moving so it wouldnt just be right on the same four plants the whole time. but its air cooled right now so you can manage. more lights would be better but if you dont want an increase in electricity than nevermind. one thing I would hghly suggest is giving that room a bleach treatment. since its a garage it might not be airtight and can have little bugs all over the place which will love to live in that garage. so if you didnt clean it really really good than now is the time. make sure you can get the lights to a good height cuz you dont want the plants stretching to reach them. then just raise them as they grow. if the reflectors are air cooled than you can get them a lot closer and if you had light movers it would be perfect. dont do SOG for this space and soil is your best bet for sure. so basically i would suggest more lamps if possible and light movers. some good oscillating fans and if possible nice big reflectors. dont forget about molasses when you are flowering since this has had a swelling effect on the buds. you seem to have read a lot so that can only help. keep us updated this looks like a great setup. and yeah that mylar looks too far away to really do anything. plant some other plants in there to kill off some of the odor and make sure you get a huge carbon filter and/or a bunch of smaller ones. this can raise electricity a bit though so be mindful of that. i think the biggest issue will be the odor. make sure every opening is sealed tight and basically cover the entire room with the poly lining. make sure you get multiple thermometers cuz the foor and each door and window will affect it in separate zones. the fans will help but ou might want to insulate that a little better. im using Fox Farms nutes for my soil grow and its very easy to use.


----------



## stemseed (Dec 20, 2007)

trenton said:


> Stem, Please give me advice on what kind of soil and nutes to buy. I would like something where possibly to NPK is 10-10-10 or 20-20-20 (i think). Thanks alot.


Just keep it simple man, you have lots of people here telling you what to do, but it's such a big op that you'll be a lot less likely to make mistakes the simpler it is. It's good to see that you've been doing your research though 

I'd go with a basic peat moss soil mix for soil and try basic-store bought nutes instead of mixing your own. Your hydro store could probably point you to a couple, I don't know what they sell in your area. Just get some good veg nutes and bloom nutes for flowering. 

Stem

EDit: make sure you have your ph pen. and get those plants goin! you've got a big audience for this one.


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with Magus on many issues..


----------



## MagusALL (Dec 20, 2007)

for my soil gro i use pro-mix with perlite, about 30-40% mized into it for drainage. looks like the plants love it so far. and those Fox Farms nutes are really simple to use and they sell a three pack for ease of use. one is for vegging, called big grow, one for flowering called big bloom. then there is another called tiger bloom which is used for flowering also. its simple and only three parts and relatively cheap too. probably run you $130 for the entire grow.


----------



## stemseed (Dec 20, 2007)

MagusALL said:


> for my soil gro i use pro-mix with perlite, about 30-40% mized into it for drainage. looks like the plants love it so far. and those Fox Farms nutes are really simple to use and they sell a three pack for ease of use. one is for vegging, called big grow, one for flowering called big bloom. then there is another called tiger bloom which is used for flowering also. its simple and only three parts and relatively cheap too. probably run you $130 for the entire grow.


That sounds good.


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 20, 2007)

*for my soil gro i use pro-mix with perlite, about 30-40% mized into it for drainage. looks like the plants love it so far. and those Fox Farms nutes are really simple to use and they sell a three pack for ease of use. one is for vegging, called big grow, one for flowering called big bloom. then there is another called tiger bloom which is used for flowering also. its simple and only three parts and relatively cheap too. probably run you $130 for the entire grow.

*_Simple, effective.._


----------



## MagusALL (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah, the more crazy shit you try to do, especially in a first grow, especially in a big operation, the more chance you have of fucking it up. and it would be a huge pain in the ass to have to leech 60 3 gallon pots.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2007)

i just found this thread. trenton's doin' it right. love it. i see you have had a few questions but spent no time hung up on them. your room has progressed rather nicely. i have a feeling you'll come very close to your goal. two 1000 watters per 4 X 8 table is the norm. you should get at least 1 lb per light if all goes well. at least. this should be a nice follow along. thank you for sharing.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 20, 2007)

yea I think this will be a sexy shmexy thread to follow 
but again... I;m getting board of looking at an empty room! we wat plantosises!!!! man!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2007)

i can stare at that empty room all day. my dream room.


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 20, 2007)

I bet he is busy planting clones right now....


----------



## tckfui (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont think he has mothers to clone... or dose he... and hes just keeping me out of the loop!?!?!?
I was able to look at the pics all day yesterday! now I need more!!!! MORE!!! MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
whats stoping you from doing that FDD!? if I lived in a legal state, and had monies, and cheesy poofs, and moneys, and... yea thats all I would need... forget the legality. if I had the money I would do it


----------



## moler (Dec 20, 2007)

more pics plz m8ty...cant wait to see it full of heavy dense buds....


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 20, 2007)

trenton said:


> I am getting my 60 clone on friday so alot of work will be done tomorrow. Thanks.


Give the guy some time.

It's a shame all that work you'll be putting into this only 
to take it all down in a few months.

Everything looks good so far...Do you know what strain you
will be getting?


----------



## kindprincess (Dec 20, 2007)

wow....

what is this, kickass grow room week?


----------



## Careerforacityboy (Dec 20, 2007)

danm that will be a nice harvest ...
f*cking ill grow room...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> wow....
> 
> what is this, kickass grow room week?



finally getting this place headed in the right direction.


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is some shots I took tonight...Think of it as an appetizer to what we are going to see on this thread in the future...You are looking at 4 600w HPS driven by electronic Galaxy ballasts, with of course EYE bulbs..cooled with an 8" Vortex. In the veg room we have 1 400w hps, with 4 t12's over some early stage mom plants. The clone box is full and awaiting the departure of the Snow Cap to the bloom room. I hope this gives some intermission break entertainment...Oh yeah, had to toss in a bud shot..that is Ogre, @ 44 days...It will go the full 60 for sure..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> Here is some shots I took tonight...Think of it as an appetizer to what we are going to see on this thread in the future...You are looking at 4 600w HPS driven by electronic Galaxy ballasts, with of course EYE bulbs..cooled with an 8" Vortex. In the veg room we have 1 400w hps, with 4 t12's over some early stage mom plants. The clone box is full and awaiting the departure of the Snow Cap to the bloom room. I hope this gives some intermission break entertainment...Oh yeah, had to toss in a bud shot..that is Ogre, @ 44 days...It will go the full 60 for sure..


you have ogre? haven't seen that in a year or so. good stuff.


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 20, 2007)

*you have ogre? haven't seen that in a year or so. good stuff.*

Northern Cali still has it kickin around...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> *you have ogre? haven't seen that in a year or so. good stuff.*
> 
> Northern Cali still has it kickin around...



not at my house.  i'll see one or 2 beat up clones at the club every so often. it was everywhere 3 years ago. i loved it.


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 20, 2007)

This is my first grow with it, but I have 20 clones ready to go...It is very fruity, and the head on the cola is fatter then John Holmes....Ok, bad visual, but I can't wait to see the finished product...Soooo Sticky!


----------



## trenton (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey guys. Ive progressed a little more today. I have installed the 8" intake fan which will produce 4000 CFM per every 5 minutes (This will be good enough guys. This fresh air is taken from outside and of course I laid filter in the ducting going to the intake fan. I bought the charcoal filter (110Lbs) Pics are attached. All I have left to do is run the exhaust ducting from up high in the grow room to the carbon filter located in the laundry room next to my grow room. I will also be putting in an ozone extractor to eliminate the odor within the room. For those who havnt followed the thread from the beginning I will be using 60 female clones of the strain called sour diesel. I will be buying them rooted in rockwool clones off of a friend. Tomorrow, I am also buying the soil. I have attached more pictures of the grow room with the intake fan and ducting as well as the laundry room next door with my charcoal filter. This is also where I have my 240 Volt outlet and relay box for the lights. If all goes well I will have the clones insoil tomorrow night. (Could be saturday at the latest). I am working hard and the grow room has came along way in 3 days.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 20, 2007)

you can do magic with the most beat up of clones 

4000 CFM per every 5 minutes  I get what your saying but


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2007)

i'm in love.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2007)

you should be able to run the duct from each fan into a T fitting. you may have to T down twice.

View attachment 48413

View attachment 48414


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice, ill be watching....


----------



## trenton (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive been contemplating on air cooling my fans but as right now i dont find it necessary. The temps are pretty stable. with lights on after 1 hour 77' in the canopy. lights off 61'-64'. I think thats pretty darn good. Humidity at about 50%


----------



## bearo420 (Dec 20, 2007)

talk about awesome grows, thats 3 sick grows in a row, nice to know people got balls to go all out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2007)

trenton said:


> Ive been contemplating on air cooling my fans but as right now i dont find it necessary. The temps are pretty stable. with lights on after 1 hour 77' in the canopy. lights off 61'-64'. I think thats pretty darn good. Humidity at about 50%



come over. i want to smoke you out.  you've done very well in 3 days. i'm excited for you.


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah man, fuckin killer! Grow room on the Juice! Pump it up! And to top it off you have access to sour diesel clones! Very nice, I hope it keeps running smooth for you. Keep making good decisions like you have been, and you are going to be smooth sailing bro. Great move on picking up the 110 carbon filter...I would get a security system installed on all your doors! GL


----------



## trenton (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks everybody, yeah I have security. A pit is a mans best friend.. I'm gonna hit the bed and wake up early and make my last trip to the hydro store for my final supplies. I really want to have those clones in by friday night. I will have near $6,000 into the grow room with all the supplies and such but I consider it all money well spent. Almost everything will be transferable to my next location which should be more permanent. I want to thank everyone on this board for your help. This has truly been my best source of knowledge. I will try to update by 6:00PM pacific standard time friday 12/21/07 thanks again


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 21, 2007)

wow that set up looks ace, cannot wait till we move,next month and i get a full room too.


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 21, 2007)

6000 grand, wow . hope you make it back and more.
good luck.


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 21, 2007)

*I'm gonna hit the bed and wake up early and make my last trip to the hydro store for my final supplies.

*_LOL, Yeah I said that at around 6000.00 also! Last trip! FINAL SUPPLIES...Right...._


----------



## premier (Dec 21, 2007)

wow..... nice setup. 

You're obviously rich .... love they way you cleand up and evrything.... looks very eye appealing 

I know your grow will do good.... Hope it goes way better than you ever pland 

good luck 

ps. where do u live ? are u allowd to have that many plants ?


----------



## kindprincess (Dec 21, 2007)

ever thought about coco? it's catching my fancy of late, and seems it might be a great thing for your set up..... depending on how involved you want to get.

great setup!

kp


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 21, 2007)

You r going to need alot of soil....not that that is a bad thing. 

This is going to BAD ASS set up. I'm so hard, is that normal???????????lol

So after the 5.5 months r u going to do another set up at your new pad?

Shit 6k that a ton of dough bro. your local hydro store must LOVE u. HOpe they gave you some good fuc*ing deals. 

wher u going to do some light movers? This will allow u to spread the plants out. I know u r using the 4x8 tables so u would have to figure that part out. 



Good Luck


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 21, 2007)

One more thing where u going to add c02?


----------



## trenton (Dec 21, 2007)

Not adding CO2 this time around but who knows its only needed during flowering time. right? As far as soil goes. If I buy promix and use it with perlite for better drainage. How much perlite do I use per 3 gallon bucket? Also do I mix the perlite and soil together or do I just put the perlite on the bottom of the bucket and then the pro mix on tip of that.


----------



## trapper (Dec 21, 2007)

doesnt promix come with perlite already in it.


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 21, 2007)

from what I know you add everything togeter so you a total mix. You just lay everything out on a big piece of cardboard and mix. 

Yes you ues co2 in flower and from what everyone says it can add up to 50% more yield, I don't know from exp. but it you are going this far you might as well go the whole way. 
Shi* 6k whats another $400. The guy that owns the hydro store around my area says he will never go back to a non Co2 set-up.

What about the light movers they might be a big positive influence to the over all production of the crops. 

One more thing have you had any issues with only going to one hydro store, I have read stories about 5/0 chilling and ppl getting busted. NOt tring to bug you out. 

Good luck


----------



## MagusALL (Dec 21, 2007)

if the setup has an exhaust fan how you maintain the co2 levels in the grow area? this was my biggest problem with co2. your making it and then exhausting it our anyways.


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 21, 2007)

If you look at the pictures I posted, you will see that all the lights are connected together with ducting that is ran out side the room, then connected to a carbon filter..I have a 6" in line fan that pumps fresh air into the room, and that is turned off while the co2 is running. Also there is Can fan that runs while the lights are on in the veg room, that air is pumped directly into the bloom room blowing right over the tops of the plants. Simply complicated...


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 21, 2007)

I used 50% coco 50% perlite. Its a fantastic mix when used with a specialty coco nutrients ie. Botanicare


----------



## trenton (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm planting my clones now, finishing my exhaust and installing my ozone extractor. I will be done and post pics in about 2 hours.


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok all be up..........


----------



## jmac (Dec 22, 2007)

man ive been up all night waiting for these pics


----------



## trenton (Dec 22, 2007)

Here are some pics of the clones. The clones came from an aeroponics machine. I swear some of the roots wer 12"long. I transplanted them into fox farms soil ocean with about 2" lava rock on the bottom. They have wilted a little from the transplant shock but they will come around within the next 2 days. 40 clones are sour diesel and 20 are purple urkle. I will post new pics every 12 hours.


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 22, 2007)

LOL, every 12 hours...For how long.....

LOOKS REALLY GOOD


----------



## trenton (Dec 22, 2007)

What the hell new pics every 12 hours till I harvest...haha
I plan to veg for 2 weeks than swith to flower.


----------



## jmac (Dec 22, 2007)

man hook abrother up w/ a sour disel clone


----------



## trenton (Dec 22, 2007)

JMAC where u at?


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't about him but I'm the sun shin state.lol

see you in 11 hours.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2007)

and away we grow!!!


----------



## home.grower (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks fkn ace, wish I was there!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

this is gonna be awesome....excellent work so far! all the best of luck...!


----------



## shenagen (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks sweet man...if you ever do switch to hydro, then be sure to get those ballasts off the floor!...man I can't believe it took me this long to find this sweet thread. Keep up the good work


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Dec 22, 2007)

if that door i see in the pictures leads to the outside, i would somehow seal that door up..something more than a lock..throw some 2x4 across the door


----------



## tckfui (Dec 22, 2007)

looks good, where did you get al thoes clones?


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 22, 2007)

looks ace. cannot wait to see your progress, every 12 hours.lol.
also were did you get the clones. looking good. cannot wait till i get a full room to grow in. not long now.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah man thats what i call a garage grow.
Make sure you secure that garage door properly though man or you may end up with nothing,not to mention the bugs have easy access to your area


----------



## tckfui (Dec 22, 2007)

he is growing medicaly, and I believe he said that he is growing the legal amount


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 22, 2007)

yes he is. no worrys.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 22, 2007)

Eventually so many people will smoke or consume weed that it will no longer be a viable option for it to even be kept illegal but until that day all of us that expose ourselves here are taking a risk for freedom and for the love of sharing our grow pics and info with people who may have none or are new to growing.

Until that day the truth is that any one of us may get into trouble with the police at any time and never forget that one of the biggest problems you will face if people find out you have a big grow is that rotten gits will try to steal or coerce your weed out of you to sell.

Suddenly your garage is worth 100,000k in pot and equipment and you cannot ring the police unless you are licensed anyway if someone steals it all and its no good saying if anyone touched my shit i would kill them etc. as burglars rarely leave a calling card

If any of you are ever caught claim civil disobedience and do not fight the police,not much point really is there seeing as they have dogs and guns,and claim that you have committed no crime and that the marijuana laws are unfair and inhumane and a breach of your human and civil rights.

Even drug dealers can say this as why should it be illegal to trade a bit of herb to your friends if they want it and ask for it?
You wouldn't be arrested for selling your mate some homegrown tomatoes, would you?
Yeah you would be arrested for selling homegrown tomatoes if you sold to many because you weren't paying tax on those tomatoes another very real issue,tax.

So this is also a breach of your human rights as you have not stolen or harmed any individual,the individual has made a choice that the government disagrees with that is all and for that they want to hurt someone because that what they do,hurt people that don't do what they want,this is what they are the best at,the real war here is between us and our useless forced governmental parents,we want our freedom to make our mistakes and choices and they don't want us to have it.

They claim Gods law and Gods rules yet they break his first law and that is God gave us our free will that no man can take away.
So on a side note to any law enforcers in any country that may or may not read this thread,did you even realize that you are breaking Gods first law and if you do realize this how can you claim to be a Christian?

This is the end of my freedom speech


----------



## heywhatsthatsmell (Dec 22, 2007)

i dont like the fact the a bunch of christians sit all high and mighty in the government deciding how my life should go. If church and state are supposed to be separate then any person in congress that can vote to pass a law should not be allowed to be affiliated with any religion.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 22, 2007)

you know, if somone breaks into your house and finds your grow op, they can steal your shit, than call the cops and say I was robbing a house and came across pot plants, and bam you're in jail 
if you have a card, and your plants get stolen... can you really call the cops and be like someone brokw into my house and stole my weed?!?!?!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2007)

tckfui said:


> you know, if somone breaks into your house and finds your grow op, they can steal your shit, than call the cops and say I was robbing a house and came across pot plants, and bam you're in jail
> if you have a card, and your plants get stolen... can you really call the cops and be like someone brokw into my house and stole my weed?!?!?!



yes you can. in fact it's encouraged.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 22, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> yes you can. in fact it's encouraged.


 thats kick ass pretty ironic I think. the people that not too long ago would have arrested you for that now have to help you


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2007)

tckfui said:


> thats kick ass pretty ironic I think. the people that not too long ago would have arrested you for that now have to help you



they're trying to keep the street thugs out of the medical side.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 22, 2007)

yea I guess thats good. and bad. because I'm sure they know that theres a good amount of people with cards that dont really need it :/


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 22, 2007)

Where Did You Come Accross Purple Urkel? That Is A Clone Only Strain. Great Strain, Rare And Potent. Ive Had It For Over A Year Now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2007)

california has EVERYTHING. purple erkel is so yesterday. it's all about the kush and the cheese now.


----------



## trapper (Dec 22, 2007)

did you thourly saturate your soil after transplant,the outsides look dry.but heres to your success.


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 22, 2007)

I Must Admit I Love Kush But Urkel Is Such A Hardy Strain... Easy As Hell To Clone, Grows Very Fast, High Quality, Smells Like Candy...what More Can You Ask For.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 22, 2007)

high yeilds on top of all that!


----------



## trenton (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok guys, for the prople new to this thread. The clones were transplanted 14 hours ago. The clones were in an aeroponic system then transplanted to fox farms soil with 2 inches of washed lava rock on the bottom for better drainage. Some clones had roots of 12" long. I did not use any king of transplant liquid. The clones wer put directly into 3 gallon buckets. I lightly watered each of them (I did not fully watter all of the soil). Out of 60 clones I took 6 pictures. The last 3 pics are clones that appear to be wilted, leaves pointing downwards or bending over. The first 3 pics are clones that appear to be reaching for the light and look great in my opionion. Please help insure me that these wilted looking clones are only like this because of the transplant shock and will come aroud soon. Again, they were transplanted 14 hours ago.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 22, 2007)

they should be okay. I'd give them a decent watering.
did you buy the clones, get them from a friend or grow yourself a few mothers?


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 22, 2007)

they look good! you might lose a couple. there will be a little stress for a few days because of transplanting


----------



## trenton (Dec 22, 2007)

TCKFUI
I bought the clones from a close friend. Do you reccomend adding any nuts at this time or just a full soil water


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't add any nuts yet, the soil has some all ready in it. You will want to wait a couple weeks. Just add phed water and enough of it.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 22, 2007)

yea do what he said. I sometimes acidently give clones flowering nutes... dosnt seem to affect them much if at all  but why mess with somthing that is foolproof? just use regular old phed water... like he said... and than smoke a fatty


----------



## trenton (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the advice thanks.


----------



## djmendoza21 (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice grow.


----------



## trenton (Dec 22, 2007)

That's funny I thought I was doing a really big grow for my first time then i see the thread titled first grow 8 1000 watts lights. Great pics and all just to find out on reading through the 4th page that it was all fake. So, mine is one of the biggest first grows for actually being real. I will post more pics in the morning guys. I will do a good watering tonight and hopefully they will start to progress upwards. I'm sure I will need all your help throughtout the process so this thread will probably be around for 2-3 months. Thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2007)

trenton said:


> That's funny I thought I was doing a really big grow for my first time then i see the thread titled first grow 8 1000 watts lights. Great pics and all just to find out on reading through the 4th page that it was all fake. So, mine is one of the biggest first grows for actually being real. I will post more pics in the morning guys. I will do a good watering tonight and hopefully they will start to progress upwards. I'm sure I will need all your help throughtout the process so this thread will probably be around for 2-3 months. Thanks.



i'm not sure if was really fake or the guy just got pissed because people questioned his electrical costs. kinda like they keep tell you the robbers are coming. it seems whenever someone comes on this site with more than 1000w people just can't believe it. it's CFL heaven here. i've been trying to turn them around. they're getting it,......slowly.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Dec 22, 2007)

*CFLs are stupid.*


----------



## gotdamunchies (Dec 22, 2007)

cant wait to see how this grow goes..great setup....best of luck to ya!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey whats wrong with cfls fdd????????????????????????? There awsome I have 112 in my flower arera right now and they are only 23 watts each. When my camera starts to work I will take a pic of my PLANT...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2007)

LoganSmith said:


> Hey whats wrong with cfls fdd????????????????????????? There awsome I have 112 in my flower arera right now and they are only 23 watts each. When my camera starts to work I will take a pic of my PLANT...



maybe santa will bring you new batteries.


----------



## MagusALL (Dec 22, 2007)

i like cfls, i just changed all my incandescents to cfl and im saving wattage


----------



## bearo420 (Dec 22, 2007)

awesome grow man


----------



## jmac (Dec 22, 2007)

LoganSmith said:


> Hey whats wrong with cfls fdd????????????????????????? There awsome I have 112 in my flower arera right now and they are only 23 watts each. When my camera starts to work I will take a pic of my PLANT...


 
I think u should add at least 2 moreCFLS


----------



## African Herbsman (Dec 22, 2007)

dam keep my updated


----------



## trenton (Dec 22, 2007)

It has been about 24 hours now since they were transplanted. They have grown but the wiltness from the transplant shock has not yet gone away. Im hoping to see a positive chanbe by tomorrow morning and I will take new close up pics as well for some advice. I put a thermostat in both canopys and the tem is 77.F and the humidity is 30%. I live in california about 1 hour north of san francisco. Is the huminity too low and ill it affect my grow.?


----------



## Careerforacityboy (Dec 23, 2007)

all being nicley train...
this is gonna be some killer flower pics


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2007)

i don't want to say they may need water because with those big pots they could get over watered really easy the first week or so. but......... maybe mist them a lttle and see if they perk up. this way they will get watered without soaking the soil.


----------



## Careerforacityboy (Dec 23, 2007)

all being nicley train...
these are gonna be some killer flower pics


----------



## stemseed (Dec 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> it's CFL heaven here. i've been trying to turn them around. they're getting it,......slowly.


lmao.

props trenton on the good start 
Stem


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 23, 2007)

So ok guys I took your advise now I have 230 cfls.

Can't wait to see your new pics. 

I think its bad ass to start such a big set up for your first time. 

Lets think about this another way, when I was 17 and lost my V. to one girl I should have just jump right in with 10. Man that would have been the shi*, I would have prob. died but it would have been worth it. ..............Ok you can stop laughing at me I was a late bloomer.


----------



## jmac (Dec 23, 2007)

LoganSmith said:


> So ok guys I took your advise now I have 230 cfls.
> I think u might need 2 more
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingOfBud (Dec 23, 2007)

This is probably one of best rooms i have seen yet. 

Good work


----------



## trenton (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok guys. I'm getting a little scared. It has been 36 hours since the transplant and the plants seem to be growing but some of the leaves on a couple plants have appeared to dry up and shrivle and other plants are showing signs of yellow tiped leaves. A couple leaves have a couple tiny holes in them but there are no signs of spider mites anywhere. Ive attached some photos. Not sure if the quality is that great though. I did a a light complete soil water yesterday so I dont think they will need water for a few days. I havnt added any nutes or anything yet either.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 23, 2007)

thats expected with clones


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2007)

they look ok. still perky.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 23, 2007)

If my clones ever seem to dry and droopy i just get a clear food bag and put it over the top of them for a couple of days


----------



## bigdaddy631 (Dec 23, 2007)

That all looks good man. Don't worry yet. Make sure you get some sleep, lol


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 23, 2007)

You should be spraying them with phed water, its kind of funny when my clones are drooped over I first thought I was over watering but I just made sure to keep spraying them and they would perk right up. 

What have the temps and hum. been? 

How are all your new toys working :ie lights fan exhaust ect. 

Looking good bro .


----------



## trenton (Dec 23, 2007)

Checking over my plants and found spider mites. Plant were transplanted into soil 2 days ago. I have 60. What do I use to cure this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2007)

trenton said:


> Checking over my plants and found spider mites. Plant were transplanted into soil 2 days ago. I have 60. What do I use to cure this.




you gotta kill them now. bug bombs may work.
neem oil.
avid. 
thermonuclear weaponry.


----------



## Doc OG (Dec 23, 2007)

trenton said:


> Ok guys. I'm getting a little scared. It has been 36 hours since the transplant and the plants seem to be growing but some of the leaves on a couple plants have appeared to dry up and shrivle and other plants are showing signs of yellow tiped leaves. A couple leaves have a couple tiny holes in them but there are no signs of spider mites anywhere. Ive attached some photos. Not sure if the quality is that great though. I did a a light complete soil water yesterday so I dont think they will need water for a few days. I havnt added any nutes or anything yet either.


 
they dont look to bad. it doesnt look like you watered very much the soil looks really dry except in the middle. is your water phed properly? effing spider mites destroy them quickly. I'll have fun watching this one good luck.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> thermonuclear weaponry.



LOL - I agree

try no "pest strips" and ZERO TOLERANCE

Keep the temperature below 80 degrees.. actually... keep it at 70 degrees and the mites will me manageable.. at 80 degrees or MORE, you LOOSE big time

iloveyou

If you PM me and you are in the BAY AREA, I can bring by some ZERO TOLERANCE

iloveyou


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 23, 2007)

I thought I saw someone say you have to wipe off the leaves with a soap and water mix and then wth just water.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 24, 2007)

whiping leaves with spunges works well, soap water works well, lots of stuff to get rid of them, I just found I was infested the other day, sprayed the pants with some soap and it looks like all thoes fuckers died ... but than eggs will still hatch after their dead. so you got to watch for them even when you think their gone


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2007)

that many plants is that big clean room. BOMB THEM!!!!!!!!! go to the hydro store and get something with pyrethrins. don't f#ck around. they will devastate you. fog that whole room out.


----------



## Sublime757 (Dec 24, 2007)

Man if I were sober enough to read the whole thread, I would. I wish I had this much room to play with...


----------



## tckfui (Dec 24, 2007)

can you bomb the room without affecting the plants?"???
If so than hell yea bomb that room!!! and pyrethrins is some good shit, but not somthing you want to use once you have buds, but for now its all good.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2007)

tckfui said:


> can you bomb the room without affecting the plants?"???
> If so than hell yea bomb that room!!! and pyrethrins is some good shit, but not somthing you want to use once you have buds, but for now its all good.



yes you can. now would be the time. then wait 4 days and bomb again.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 24, 2007)

haha!!!!! not only is it good... but it sounds fun


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 24, 2007)

Fuckit bomb the motherfuc*ers, oh shit watch out the big mother has a bomb... run.......run.....watch out crabby.Nooooooooooooooo you killed my best friend. 
I will get even one day, if its the last thing that I do., all get even.


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 24, 2007)

hope you get rid, how long have your clones been rooted, before you potted them on.
sort the mite problem out. or youll be infested, and fuck up all the grow. bad luck friend, and try to sort the problem asap. use dish soap mixed with water, and try to spunge/wash the infected bits, tops and under the leafs. if i was you id also buy a product from the hydro store.


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 24, 2007)

Bomb them, then spray with neem every other day. They won't have a chance...The main problem with Spider Mites is that you can kill they adults pretty easily, but if you do not keep up with the hatching eggs, all you are doing is slowing them down. To annihilate them from your grow area you must be diligent, and open a can of woop ass on them every other day..Bomb, spray, bomb, spray, spray....a product from Folitec called Penetrator works well in conjunction with Neem oil...Just make sure that you PH your water after you add the penetrator to the water...$75 bucks in product and your spider mite problem is solved...GL, I hope you find a way that works for you...


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 24, 2007)

You will take care of it , no worries......


----------



## trenton (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok I had a couple buddies come over and they brought some shit that was dillutes with water. Dont remeber what it was called. We sprayed both sides of all the leaves and the roots. My friends say Im not aloud to use it again for at least five more days. I think we got them but again only time will tell. My friends also said they were waaay under waters and about to die so we watered them throughly and shit they look good. I am going to the store tomorrow to buy a magnefying glass and am going to spend a couple hours looking over 1 at a time. I must win this war. My fuckin grow room is so clean. They must of came in on the clones. Is it a good idea from now on to treat every clone with a product before I transplant it into my grow room. If so, what product?? I will take more pics in the morning.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 24, 2007)

trenton said:


> Ok I had a couple buddies come over and they brought some shit that was dillutes with water. Dont remeber what it was called. We sprayed both sides of all the leaves and the roots. My friends say Im not aloud to use it again for at least five more days. I think we got them but again only time will tell. My friends also said they were waaay under waters and about to die so we watered them throughly and shit they look good. I am going to the store tomorrow to buy a magnefying glass and am going to spend a couple hours looking over 1 at a time. I must win this war. My fuckin grow room is so clean. They must of came in on the clones. Is it a good idea from now on to treat every clone with a product before I transplant it into my grow room. If so, what product?? I will take more pics in the morning.


The come in through the little gaps in the garage door from your garden.
Now that you have sprayed the plants all you can do is wait and hope for the best.
Putting a plastic bag over the top of each plant will increase the humidity which mites hate they like it nice and dry,this will also help to stop your clones from drooping.
The plastic bags will kill all the adults but not the eggs you will have to keep wiping to get rid of them


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2007)

welcome to the world of buying clones in sonoma county. all mine come with mites also. we always dip everything as soon as we bring it home. Avid works well.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

wow that one of those things you don't here about all the time! thqanks guys...interesting challenge in that arena!....cheers!


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey look at it this way. Now that it looks like you have your mite problem a bit under control its one less thing to worry about, better then discovering them later in the grow

Looks good either way


----------



## Blazin420Haze (Dec 24, 2007)

i recommand getting a few of these






And Do A Check Around The Garage Also For Holes, Cracks and 
even around that window if you put somthing there.

Are you Goin To Be Opening That Garage Door For Any Purpose?
If Not Put Some Of This Shyt Around your Whole Garage Door.

Make That Shyt Bug Proof As Possible and It Will Help Direct The Smell Out 
Of One Area Only. 

Jus Wanted To Say That.
Best Of Luck On Your Grow. Keep Us Updated


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmmm, five days? I am not positive but, I think the reproductive period of the spider mite is less then that. If the stuff you are using does not kill the eggs, which I don't think there is a product out there that will do that with out killing your plants, then it will be possible for the new hatch lings to mate and produce another egg with in that five days. You may want to do some research on the topic. GL


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2007)

i used avid, bug busters, neem oil dish soap and water. mixed it all up in a 5 gallon bucket and dipped everything. killed them all in one shot. i had them pretty bad. that was well over a month ago and i haven't seen one since. i check daily.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 24, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i used avid, bug busters, neem oil dish soap and water. mixed it all up in a 5 gallon bucket and dipped everything. killed them all in one shot. i had them pretty bad. that was well over a month ago and i haven't seen one since. i check daily.


lol,,so that's where ya are all the time,,,if it weren't for spider checks,,you'd be on the 28th floor

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Dec 24, 2007)

this works...High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 24, 2007)

what is the deal with that?? why do they always have freaking mites up here?? that is the main reason i learned to clone myself because i was tired of paying 20 bucks each for clones with bugs!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2007)

i don't think i've ever gotten a clone without them. i should have mentioned it earlier. we dip everything as soon as we get it. i made a mistake last summer and brought mine in from outside. i think they just thrive in this area. inside and out.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 24, 2007)

also i use "organocide" to kill bugs..it smells like fish but its organic and it works..just dont use when you start to see buds.


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 24, 2007)

When you get them from the shops should you dunk them before you put them in your garden? I will be getting some new clones so I start new Mother stands and I don't want to infect the plants.


----------



## motoracer110 (Dec 24, 2007)

WoW awesome grow. Im in heaven just looking at this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2007)

LoganSmith said:


> When you get them from the shops should you dunk them before you put them in your garden? I will be getting some new clones so I start new Mother stands and I don't want to infect the plants.



i would. just to be safe.


----------



## trenton (Dec 24, 2007)

Just to let everyone know. My garage is 100% light proof. The garage door has been sealed and will never be open till after the grow. I just took some recent pics for you to view. A couple questions I have. As you all know this is my 3rd day of veg. I am running my lights 24/7. at night my canopy temp is approx. 72. Humidity 30%. During the day the temp is 78F-81F Humidity is 30%. Thats a bit to high especially when I just dealt with spider mights. I just ran 2 of my aircooled lights with 6" duct to my exhaust (View Pic) but this does not really lower the temp in the canopy. Would it be better to run my intake which is pulling colder air from outside straight to the lights. I have been told that the intake needs to be low in the room (thats where it is now). Lights of course are up high.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2007)

beautiful......

where are your 2 stand-up oscillating fans? 

your temps and humidity seem fine to me. you can run 18/6 and save a little on your pg&e. i feel they do just as well.


----------



## trenton (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes, but wont the 24/7 veg make my plants veg faster?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2007)

i think they still grow when it's dark. in fact i know they do. i think the dark cycle benefits them. they need a little rest. people will argue and it works both ways so..........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 24, 2007)

Yea Save The Energy.......those Suckers Dont Need It They Are Beasts..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 24, 2007)

I Think They Grow Faster In The Dark.


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey guys whats going on?
Thanks fdd I will make sure to do that. I will be getting some new clones after xmas. any sug on strands. I have grape ape now. 

I love this thread is my home away from home. You make me what to be a better grower.


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 24, 2007)

18-6 light cycle...especially when they are recovering from trans-plant...But of course...I am not an EXPERT! Is your fresh air coming from the cage fan? I would aim that baby in the direction of your lights, to help direct the hot air away from them.. With your fan running air through those reflectors, they should not be getting hot...Just think when you start to use 4 of those suckers! Get some oscillating fans going, you have so much space to play with, it should be easy to keep the heat down..GL


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 24, 2007)

you can always throw an ac in your laundry room where the air is sucked from..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 24, 2007)

and if you end up getting it cool i would drop the lights in a few days..


----------



## stemseed (Dec 24, 2007)

CALIGROWN said:


> and if you end up getting it cool i would drop the lights in a few days..


Yeah, i was thinking that those lights looked kinda high


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 24, 2007)

That because they are new clones


----------



## exotoker (Dec 24, 2007)

Can i grow a white widow plant through its full grow phase with a 150 watt fluro light? if Not when would be the most necesary time to change for a stronger light?


----------



## stemseed (Dec 24, 2007)

exotoker said:


> Can i grow a white widow plant through its full grow phase with a 150 watt fluro light? if Not when would be the most necesary time to change for a stronger light?


post ur own thread


and Logan, i see... i'll have to remember that one.


----------



## teddy24 (Dec 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## trenton (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry X-mas everyone. Plants are looking pretty good. I think they are just about throught their transplant shock. I watered them very well the night before last night and it looks like they are just bout due for water again. The soil has dried on top and is also dry on a few plants a couple inches down unless I check closer to the stem it is more moist. Not sure if I should water yet. It is going on it's 4th day now and I thinkg I'm going to add some big bloom to the water. (thats what the fox farms brochure reccomends) What do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2007)

i'd let them dry out quite a bit. this will encourage the roots to spread out into the new pots. nitrogen is good during veg.


----------



## trenton (Dec 25, 2007)

FDD2BLK It is wierd that fox farm reccomends big bloom for the first week when big bloom has a higher P and K Potasium and phosphous, Then after the second week they finally start recomending Grow Big which has more N nitrogen. What do you think? Have you ever heard of hygrozymes


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2007)

trenton said:


> FDD2BLK It is wierd that fox farm reccomends big bloom for the first week when big bloom has a higher P and K Potasium and phosphous, Then after the second week they finally start recomending Grow Big which has more N nitrogen. What do you think? Have you ever heard of hygrozymes



i think the P is root for root growth. that may be why they recommend it the first week. i've never heard of hygrozymes.


----------



## lJamiel (Dec 25, 2007)

Read through the thread and wish you luck on your grow.


----------



## cybersholt (Dec 25, 2007)

hygrozyme is good stuff, help's keep the root's nice and white. fend's off all the funkys you don't want. i noticed a diff in root color on my system useing 6 ml per gal for seedlings. it's a bit expensive but well worth it.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Dec 25, 2007)

i second the hygrozymes notion


----------



## home.grower (Dec 26, 2007)

Hygrozyme is AIGHT, I replaced it with Voodoo Juice, better


----------



## trenton (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok. as all of you know it is my 6th day of veg. On day 2 I encountered spyder mites. My friend brought over some shit that was concentrated (dont know the name) and we sprayed all 60 plants top to bottom and on the back sides of the leaves. We thought we solved the problem. My friend said the stuff he used can only be used every 7 days. Yesterday I encountered more %$%^&^ spider mites. My plants are getting much bigger and I dont want these %^%$#$% to take control. I went to the hydro store and they recommended a product called floromite (not sure if I spelled it right). It comes in a $20.00 Viel and you concentrated it with water 6-7 drops per quart. He claims that this stuff not only kills the spider mites but also the eggs. He says it will be ok to use it right away even thought I used this other 3.5 days ago. Please give me advice. Thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2007)

trenton said:


> Ok. as all of you know it is my 6th day of veg. On day 2 I encountered spyder mites. My friend brought over some shit that was concentrated (dont know the name) and we sprayed all 60 plants top to bottom and on the back sides of the leaves. We thought we solved the problem. My friend said the stuff he used can only be used every 7 days. Yesterday I encountered more %$%^&^ spider mites. My plants are getting much bigger and I dont want these %^%$#$% to take control. I went to the hydro store and they recommended a product called floromite (not sure if I spelled it right). It comes in a $20.00 Viel and you concentrated it with water 6-7 drops per quart. He claims that this stuff not only kills the spider mites but also the eggs. He says it will be ok to use it right away even thought I used this other 3.5 days ago. Please give me advice. Thanks.



you gotta kill the mites. whatever it takes.


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 27, 2007)

*i used avid, bug busters, neem oil dish soap and water. mixed it all up in a 5 gallon bucket and dipped everything. killed them all in one shot. i had them pretty bad. that was well over a month ago and i haven't seen one since. i check daily.-FDD

*
*
try no "pest strips" and ZERO TOLERANCE

Keep the temperature below 80 degrees.. actually... keep it at 70 degrees and the mites will me manageable.. at 80 degrees or MORE, you LOOSE big time

iloveyou*- *Garden Knowm

Bomb them, then spray with neem every other day. They won't have a chance...The main problem with Spider Mites is that you can kill they adults pretty easily, but if you do not keep up with the hatching eggs, all you are doing is slowing them down. To annihilate them from your grow area you must be diligent, and open a can of woop ass on them every other day..Bomb, spray, bomb, spray, spray....a product from Folitec called Penetrator works well in conjunction with Neem oil...Just make sure that you PH your water after you add the penetrator to the water...$75 bucks in product and your spider mite problem is solved...GL, I hope you find a way that works for you...-DCG

*_This is all sound advice, I even like Natmoon's suggestion about putting a plastic bag over them to kill adults..Very non-toxic...Personally...I have not killed them in one shot before, it takes about 3-4 applications..you have to be diligent to kill them, not just slow them down...GL_


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 27, 2007)

i second the voodoo juice...and as far as mites...whatever it takes...i use organocide...its about 15 dollars.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 27, 2007)

how bout some updated pics


----------



## trenton (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok guys, I just spent a couple hours spraying every plant top to bottom with floromite (very similiar is avid, I believe). I am going to the hardware store in a little bit to buy a magnefying glass and will check to see if there are any active spider mites in a few hours. Updated pics, I will take some now and post them within 10 minutes. Also, I know that AVid or floromite is very powerfull stuff that is known to kill both the spider mites and the eggs, but what else can I use on an every other day routine that is organic and will kill spider mites and will not harm the plants regardless of how much I use and how often I use it. Thanks.


----------



## trenton (Dec 27, 2007)

6th day of veg and here are some photos of the plants. I took a couple close ups of a couple plants that seem to have problems not related to growth but to the leaves. They are turing yellow on the edges of the leaves and starting to feel crispy. Please give advice. Thanks. Also, Sorry my camera sucks.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

Soap based spray you can use as often as you like i think.
Might be an idea seeing as you have invested so much to buy some mycorihazea fungus to create mass roots quickly which always helps clones that are flagging


----------



## trenton (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok the spider mites still arnt dead. I sprayed each plant throughly and this floromite stuff is suppose to be extremely potent. So, what can I use on an everyday basis???


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 27, 2007)

probably the mites doing the damage to the leaves.....but i wouldn't be too worries they look super healthy....just nuke those mites..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 27, 2007)

i use organocide for veg you can apply as much as you need its organic..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 27, 2007)

this is the stuff


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok guys, I just spent a couple hours spraying every plant top to bottom with floromite (very similiar is avid, I believe). I am going to the hardware store in a little bit to buy a magnefying glass and will check to see if there are any active spider mites in a few hours. Updated pics, I will take some now and post them within 10 minutes. Also, I know that AVid or floromite is very powerfull stuff that is known to kill both the spider mites and the eggs, but what else can I use on an every other day routine that is organic and will kill spider mites and will not harm the plants regardless of how much I use and how often I use it. Thanks.

_Neem oil with alittle dish soap, make sure that you ph the solution....When in the light cycle are you spraying? You can use a green light to go into your room when the lights are off. Is your room still HOT? It looks like it.._


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

i am so glad I don't have that kind of stuff to deal with......good luck man...


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Dec 27, 2007)

Awsome grow man, im a little late but im tuned in now


----------



## natmoon (Dec 27, 2007)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> Awsome grow man, im a little late but im tuned in now


Yeah this is a great grow and luckily for you it wont get moved into the grow journal section,i wonder why that is


----------



## home.grower (Dec 28, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> _.When in the light cycle are you spraying? You can use a green light to go into your room when the lights are off. _


I asked my mate who claims to be a qualified landscape gardener with degrees in horticulture if green lights are ok. He said that the spectrum bandwidth of the specific green required to not reintroduce the photo period is very narrow. Unless you can get the right green, he says one will decrease their yield. I wonder how moonlight affects photo period???


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

this is an interesting question....I looked into it very briefly....and was most intrigued by the fact that with in any one moon cycle, there are really only twelve days with darkness....while the other days would prolly have some registerable light....wavelegths/intensity/variation in duration....interesting aspects for sure!


home.grower said:


> I asked my mate who claims to be a qualified landscape gardener with degrees in horticulture if green lights are ok. He said that the spectrum bandwidth of the specific green required to not reintroduce the photo period is very narrow. Unless you can get the right green, he says one will decrease their yield. I wonder how moonlight affects photo period???


----------



## trenton (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok everyone. I have made it through week 1 (7days) of the veg stage. All 60 plants look prety damn good. Today I watered them adding some nutrients. I used a product called big bloom and grow big. Both reccomended by fox farms. My tallest plants are 10"-11". The average height is 6"-8". Is this ok for only 7 days so far. They are of course under 24/7 light. Again, the strains are sour diesel, grape ape, purple urkle, and green crack... I lowered the 4 1000 watts HPS light to 36" above the plants today. Is this OK???? If all goes well I expect a lot of growth for week 2.Thanks


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 28, 2007)

Yea Man Your Way Good.....just Keep Doing It Just How You Are Doing It..your Being Real Cautious And Paying Close Attention So They Are Going To Turn Out Gooood..


----------



## trenton (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks CaliGrown, I work out of my home so I am able to give the plants the attention they deserve. I don't mind spending a few hours a day or more with them. I think I might have the spidermites somewhat under control. I am going to use the floromite every 5 days for a couple weeks. This should kill the eggs and all. I will keep you all posted. I will post pics in thee next couple days unlessI have more problems of course.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Dec 28, 2007)

spider mites love warm temps and low humidity.... to keep them undercontrol i simply spray them a few times a day with RO water, take a wash clothe and gently rub the bottem of every leaflet where the eggs are. keep em wet at this point and dont water the soil too often in the first two weeks or so. you will gain an incredible root structure. do you have superthrive? i would also get some milk crates and get those tables off the floor. and i would also put the lights as close to the plants as possible... becareful using the fox farm nutes in conjunction with ocean forest, the soil is rich to begin with.. peace and happy grow


----------



## trenton (Dec 29, 2007)

SK3TCH3 thanks for the adivce. Hopefully no harm will be done with mixing the nutes but if i see a negative change I will back off right away. The temp in the room is stable at 75' and the humidity is at only 30%. Tomorrow I am going to put a humidifier in front of the intake fan to try to raise the humidity to 60-70% this will help to kill off the spider mites, correct? Of course this is a bit high and will only be done temporarily...


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Dec 29, 2007)

Just want to subscribe to the thread. Looks like a great grow so far. Keep the updates and pics coming!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## trenton (Dec 29, 2007)

New pics coming tomorrow morning.


----------



## stemseed (Dec 29, 2007)

trenton said:


> New pics coming tomorrow morning.


Looking forward to itttt


----------



## lJamiel (Dec 29, 2007)

trenton said:


> New pics coming tomorrow morning.


 
Keep em coming.


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 30, 2007)

looking great, hope everything all goes well.


----------



## GreenLight (Dec 30, 2007)

*Yawn* Its early Took me a few hours but I finally finished reading the whole thread. yikes an all nighter. And if your wondering I got sucked into joining because otherwise I couldn't see the pictures. Haha. Not bad I've been looking for a new home since the downfall of OG.

I have to say, what tremendous balls you have... yes yes the better to grow with I guess.

I feel so bad for you and your mite problem, I've been there and had a mighty big collection of concentrates, bombs, and sticky paper. From the whole ordeal the best things to come from it were neem oil w/dish soap, sticky pads, and nicotine water.
Somewhere along the way I killed the bastards.

I would suggest you do something about your humidity, if I read correctly you are at 30% RH... Here is a snip from a good FAQ site. (growfaq.net)



> Daytime conditions should be 70-80 degrees without co2, 80-90 degrees with co2 until the last two weeks when daytime temps should be kept between 70-80 and co2 can be reduced to adjust for the lower metabolism. Night temperatures should be kept above 60 degrees to prevent stress. It is preferrable during flowering to have a night temperature drop of 10-20 degrees to stimulate flowering hormones and reduce stem elongation.
> 
> I find that low humidity causes stress on plants. I recommend 50-60% humidity until the final 2 weeks of flowering. At this point, the humidity should be lowered as much as possible to encourage the plant to seal and protect itself with additional resin. (I am able to get the humidity to go as low as 31%) I have been able to frost things up considerably this way. The higher humidity levels prior to final ripening reduce salt levels within the plant tissue and encourage healthy, more lush growth.


I think that if you watered your plants better the humidity issue might get better but I know Cali is dry. Remember with soil its a good rule of thumb that 1/4 of what you water should be run off and drain through. If you get tired of hand watering you should easily be able to set up a watering system with a pump. You don't need to go hydro to save yourself this trouble. your hydro store should have the tubing and water stake drippers. 40 Min to set up tubes and you'll have an almost automated watering set up. 

Your light efficiency is defiantly a little off, Mylar first of all looses its reflectivity when it creases. That is of course beside the fact that your mylar is places so far away it couldn't help too much.
Your best bet here is to fix the mylar to something solid like cardboard and hang it, creating a room in a room type thing. You would be surprised as to the difference it makes to contain your light and reflect it properly.
I hate mylar... ok hate is a strong word... I despise mylar. It creases, creates hot spots, breaks and is a bitch to clean if you intend on foliar feeding (spraying anything). Go for the black/white polyurethane film (aka Panda poly, panda film) But as someone mentioned before nothing is as reliable as good old flat white paint. (I heard titanium white rules for reflectivity)

Ok I think that was it for my 2 cents.

I am also growing Sour Diesel along with White Rhino and AK-47. This harvest is my first try at going Vertical. I will be very excited to share it with all of you when I get to posting it all up.

Here's and idea build yourself a bunch of vertical rooms. One 8X8 room, 2000 Watts and 35 Plants puts out a minimum of 5lbs per harvest (No boosters or CO2) So basically in your growing space you could fit 6 Flowering rooms with 210 plants. One 8X24 ft veg room. Giving you a consistent harvest of 30lbs.  yikes!
This only assuming you would be there longer than 5 months, and that you could afford the light bill for 15,000 Watts of light. Haha totally kidding but maybe you'd want to do this when you move.


----------



## iFeeLikeDying (Dec 30, 2007)

nice grow room and better thread. Show everyone how we do it in California


----------



## MagusALL (Dec 30, 2007)

only once the drugs are done, i feel like dying. nice! im loving the grow so far trenton. did you use the Fox Farms Big Bloom during the clones early stages? for some reason they r4ecommend this and i did it to mine but havent seen results yet. how are your heat issues with the 1000w'ers?


----------



## stemseed (Dec 30, 2007)

GreenLight said:


> Your light efficiency is defiantly a little off, Mylar first of all looses its reflectivity when it creases. That is of course beside the fact that your mylar is places so far away it couldn't help too much.
> Your best bet here is to fix the mylar to something solid like cardboard and hang it, creating a room in a room type thing. You would be surprised as to the difference it makes to contain your light and reflect it properly.
> I hate mylar... ok hate is a strong word... I despise mylar. It creases, creates hot spots, breaks and is a bitch to clean if you intend on foliar feeding (spraying anything). Go for the black/white polyurethane film (aka Panda poly, panda film) But as someone mentioned before nothing is as reliable as good old flat white paint. (I heard titanium white rules for reflectivity)


thought of the same thing. it's deffinitly something to look into trenton. would improve budsize conciderably when it comes to flowering.

-Stem


----------



## trenton (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey everyone, here are some more pics just taken. Plants are between 7"-13" inches. The sour diesel has a lot of height and the grand daddy purple (not grape ape, sorry) is shorter but very bushy. We are on day 9 now of the veg process. lights are at approx 36" above the plants should they be lower??


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Dec 30, 2007)

looking good !!!

amazing what they recover from with the right care......


----------



## DunLarkin (Dec 30, 2007)

those are coming along well.


----------



## lovethegreen (Dec 30, 2007)

*Wow, that is nice. Way to do it right.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

great and profesh setup! excelllent work!


----------



## trenton (Dec 30, 2007)

Again, Im at day 9 in veg. My lights are at 36"inches. Should they be lowered more yet and if so how much


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2007)

trenton said:


> Again, Im at day 9 in veg. My lights are at 36"inches. Should they be lowered more yet and if so how much




they don't look strecthed but i think it may be ok to lower them a little. you can put a thermometer at the top of the canopy and make sure they don't get to hot.


----------



## RASCALONE (Dec 30, 2007)

simply beautiful(wipeing tear)just beautiful!!!!NICE JOB!!!!!


----------



## tckfui (Dec 30, 2007)

yup yup yup!!!
UPDATES PICTURES!!!! WE NEED THEM... we need them like... every 3 days or somthing


----------



## trenton (Dec 30, 2007)

more pics to come in the morning (monday)..


----------



## tckfui (Dec 30, 2007)

HOHO! I didnt see that you put up new pics today  god stuff!
sory if you said this... I probably read it and forgot it, how long are you planing on veging for?


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 30, 2007)

interesting grow i will be watching and i cant wait to see what happens!!!


----------



## trenton (Dec 31, 2007)

TCKFFUI- Im thinking anywhere from 21-30 days. What are your thoughts on this. I'm really not to sure when to switch to 12-12


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 31, 2007)

at least i just built a bigger space so i can go alot onger without worry. Thats about personal need also. Space, how to harvest are you doing it all at once, ect?


----------



## tckfui (Dec 31, 2007)

if you have the time and the height than go for as long of a veg as you can, but 21 might be enough, only time will tell


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 31, 2007)

Longer you veg the bigger the plants. more buds. if you got enough light. Wait till they are about a foot to 2 feet tall. Just my opinion


----------



## trenton (Dec 31, 2007)

today is day 10 of veg. Many plants are between 8"-13" inches. Here are many pics of the plants. I watered them 2 days ago with food and today I re-watered them with just plain PH water. I am planing to use nutes every other watering. What are your thughts? Please look at some of the close-up pics. I have noticed that many of the leaves appear to look droopy. What does this mean???


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 31, 2007)

man you are wayyyy good....dont stress..


----------



## trenton (Dec 31, 2007)

Im hoping some of them will get to 2 feet within a week. What do you think? They are probably going to go through a bit of stress tomorrow because I will be soaking them top to bottom with floromite (Kindof like avid) again. I did it 5 days ago. I havn't seen another spidermite but I do see many eggs and am wondering if the first spray killed the eggs or are they goona hatch. I think it;s smart to spray them again to be safe. Theres a lot of leaves now so it will probable take about 6 hours to do all 60. Pretty hard to get the back side of all those leaves.. Do you guys agree that I should spray them again. Floromite is suppose to be some pretty strong shit...


----------



## DND (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry, no advice on the spider mites because I've never had to deal with them (cross fingers). Seems like besides them, the plants are looking nice. Good luck to you and Happy New Year! I'll be watching.


----------



## Splix1 (Dec 31, 2007)

One of my most favorite journals


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2007)

trenton said:


> Im hoping some of them will get to 2 feet within a week. What do you think? They are probably going to go through a bit of stress tomorrow because I will be soaking them top to bottom with floromite (Kindof like avid) again. I did it 5 days ago. I havn't seen another spidermite but I do see many eggs and am wondering if the first spray killed the eggs or are they goona hatch. I think it;s smart to spray them again to be safe. Theres a lot of leaves now so it will probable take about 6 hours to do all 60. Pretty hard to get the back side of all those leaves.. Do you guys agree that I should spray them again. Floromite is suppose to be some pretty strong shit...




i'd spray them again.

did you lower your lights?


----------



## kochab (Dec 31, 2007)

Splix1 said:


> One of my most favorite journals



much agreed this grow is consistantly logged even though its the only one he plans to do in the current dwelling. I love the fact that he is putting this much love to his plants, it show the dedication that he is willing to give up.
do me a favor.....never give up growing trenton.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Dec 31, 2007)

I can relate to that picture of you with your feet. Just maxin out, checkin the veiw. Really nice grow. Hope your yield is as impressive as the amount of plants you have.


----------



## kochab (Dec 31, 2007)

bigbudeddie said:


> I can relate to that picture of you with your feet. Just maxin out, checkin the veiw. Really nice grow. Hope your yield is as impressive as the amount of plants you have.


saw that and thought. i would never put a single chair in the room. EVER. just because that is the BEST way to watch the plants grow. i do that outdoors but dont worry about it indoors. my indoor room is more like a machine to me. well oiled and pumps out the product like an assembly line. but when i get out in nature and get down to my real roots is when im happy. miles away from everyone (and a single watt of electricity) with nothing but but me and my plants. (and some dried bud too of course)


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 1, 2008)

Well it lookx like the floromite did not seem to damage them very much, and they were much younger when you first sprayed them. So, I would think that you won't see any neg. effects if you do "exactly" what you did the first time....GL and looks like great growth...Are you going to take any of your lower branches off? This is a common tech. to create better air flow under the canopy, and you can also use them for clones to get anther batch going...Like I said before, you can have a few harvest with the time you have...


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 1, 2008)

I know someone else mentioned this, you should dip them in whatever solution you are spraying them with.

They are small enough to dip still, you can't do this later and I've heard its very effective.

You can also feed them neem oil... I wonder if its bad to do this to plants on a regular basis just to avoid mites all together... but that would be me just being paranoid.

Good luck... bugs are a bitch


----------



## zechbro (Jan 1, 2008)

looking real nice man, keep it growing...


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 1, 2008)

looking really good, im well jelous.
when are you going to put them into flower, id do it now , cos them plants are going to get bigger and wider, and will be harder to keep upto, if they get to big, unless you have bags of time every day.
they look good what ever your doing. keep it up


----------



## Mob Barely (Jan 1, 2008)

I am currently looking into making a sonic device that mites hate just like a cat/rat sonic repeller.
The sonic frequencies will make sure you never get any mites coming in and if they do they will soon leave.
When i find the right frequencies i let you all know.
Testing is done with an infested tomoato plants to see which ultra sonics they hate.
Before i get shot to bits for saying this mites have loads of minute hairs all over the body if we can get them to constantly buzz so to speak they will hate it just as we would hate it to have to listen to high pitch noise 24/7.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 1, 2008)

good idea. and welcome to the site, also like the name.


----------



## Mob Barely (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks may never even work but i am trying it anyway if anyone else wants to try all you need is a small speaker that emits ultra sonics attached to any output and some software to produce and test frequencies
i have been able to cause them to scatter and reduce breeding i am yet to see them all evacuate a plant
many frequencies to try yet maybe about 27 million but i am hoping that it wont require an exact pulse just one in a certain sonic range


----------



## trenton (Jan 1, 2008)

I will be spraying the plants today with floromite again. The lights are at 28" above the plants. Should I raise the lights all the way up to the ceiling for a few hours while I saturate the hell out of the leaves???
Also, Mob Barely, That is one great idea you have with the spider mites. If a frequency will work. Make a device, patent it, and market it. It could make millions. I could help on this pm me if you wish.. Please let me know if you think I should raise the lights for spraying..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

trenton said:


> I will be spraying the plants today with floromite again. The lights are at 28" above the plants. Should I raise the lights all the way up to the ceiling for a few hours while I saturate the hell out of the leaves???
> Also, Mob Barely, That is one great idea you have with the spider mites. If a frequency will work. Make a device, patent it, and market it. It could make millions. I could help on this pm me if you wish.. Please let me know if you think I should raise the lights for spraying..


yes, raise the lights until the plants get a chance to dry out. otherwise the leaves will burn. 

or do it just before "lights out".


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 1, 2008)

i just noticed i hadn't subscribed to this thread yet... whoops...

just watching =]


----------



## gotdamunchies (Jan 1, 2008)

Mob Barely said:


> I am currently looking into making a sonic device that mites hate just like a cat/rat sonic repeller.
> The sonic frequencies will make sure you never get any mites coming in and if they do they will soon leave.
> When i find the right frequencies i let you all know.
> Testing is done with an infested tomoato plants to see which ultra sonics they hate.
> Before i get shot to bits for saying this mites have loads of minute hairs all over the body if we can get them to constantly buzz so to speak they will hate it just as we would hate it to have to listen to high pitch noise 24/7.


Wow...this I gotta see


----------



## Mob Barely (Jan 1, 2008)

hey to all is just basically this kind of thing with a different freqency being played
if i crack the code of spider mites samplitude frequncy i will release details for free to all

Ultrasonic Youth deterrent for shops and homes Compound Security Systems Mosquito

i notice that there is already these but i dont know if they will annoy mites but they work on normal spiders by agitating their body hair so maybe this is already done idea as i have ont purchased a unit i dont know if it works on any kind of spider or just certain ones





*








*

This battery operated state-of-the-art electronic device is specially designed to repel ticks, fleas, beetles and spiders (up to 6 metres operational radius). 
Unlike humans and mammals with more sophisticated and complex hearing organs, insects and spiders respond to ultrasonic soundwaves through antennae, wings, body hairs and rudimentry eardrums. These mechanical vibrations trigger neural impulses to cause behavioural modification. This affects food consumption, reproduction, communication and other biological factors. Pests eventually leave because of the abnormal environment they are exposed to.

Can be fixed to a wall, ceiling, closets or near your pet (cats and dogs cannot hear Insect Controller). Can be left free standing on the floor
Ideal gift for arachnophobics
Use whilst grooming you pet to remove fleas
People, cats and dogs can't hear it
Full operating instructions provided
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Insect Controller; size: 107mm dia x 27mm; weight: 75 gms; LED output pulse indicator; power supply: 1 x 9vDC Alkaline battery (not included); battery Life up to 6 months continuous use; output: 125 -145 dB; ultrasonic frequency: 40,000 - 42,000Hz; effective up to 120 sq metres (unobstructed)[/FONT]


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 1, 2008)

i would sell it, patent it and then contact all the seed companys, and even write to all the cannabis mags. get some publicity. and sell it, sounds like a good idea, i used one of them mosquito rep. things,that takes batts. dont know if it worked, but i had no probs.
go for it.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 1, 2008)

Sonic barrier...Sounds great...

Yeah Trenton, if you sprayed those ladies down while the light was on, I will personaly track you down and choke you out! Don't f-up now! Just like Fdd suggested, spray right before the lights kick off, or, like I do, put on my green light headlamp and spray right after the light kicks off. GL


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 1, 2008)

i used a mosquito one this summer and had no probs.


----------



## trenton (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok I raised the lights 4 feet above the plants and fully saturated all 60. (took about 1 hour). Then I turned the light off for about an hour. Turned all lights back on again. Leaves are all dry but I do notice some minor burning on many leaves. Leaves are dry now so I am lowering light back to 30" above plants. Is the minor burning going to affect my plant or even worse yield. They will get better right... If I have to do it again I will do it with all lights off.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

trenton said:


> Ok I raised the lights 4 feet above the plants and fully saturated all 60. (took about 1 hour). Then I turned the light off for about an hour. Turned all lights back on again. Leaves are all dry but I do notice some minor burning on many leaves. Leaves are dry now so I am lowering light back to 30" above plants. Is the minor burning going to affect my plant or even worse yield. They will get better right... If I have to do it again I will do it with all lights off.



they will get better. i had to damn near kill my plants to kill my mites. it was one or the other. the plants suffered but pulled thru as the winner. they just needed an extra week of veg time to recover.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 1, 2008)

man where are the updates you said monday morning its monday afernoon! 
I have mites all over the place. are the mites partying for christmas and newyears or sommat?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

I thought it was Tuesday? sh*t what happened?


----------



## trenton (Jan 1, 2008)

It going on day 11 now. height of plants is between 8-14 inches. When should I switch to flower. Should I let them all hit 2 feet first?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

trenton said:


> It going on day 11 now. height of plants is between 8-14 inches. When should I switch to flower. Should I let them all hit 2 feet first?



i'd let them get at least 2 feet. then remove all the branches below 8". then flip 'em. something like this only bigger.


----------



## trenton (Jan 1, 2008)

Those actually look much taller than 2 feet. Also, when you cut off the bottom 8". Does that put the plant into any kind of shock?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

trenton said:


> Those actually look much taller than 2 feet. Also, when you cut off the bottom 8". Does that put the plant into any kind of shock?



those plants where 18" when they went into flower. that pics was the day before. i notice no stress when i prune. 


my buddy does the same thing......


----------



## trenton (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok. I can do that. What is the average yield you are getting per plant when you cut the bottom 8" off (I know the point of focus is just on the top colas). Also, do you ever use CO2. I have everything but that. Thanks.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 1, 2008)

Its Usually About An Oz Or 2 Per Plant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

my buddy has a 4 X 8 flood and drain. he took a couple lbs to the club and they were amazed at how well the buds looked. they all kept saying it was the CO2. funny thing was, he didn't use any. he is now but personally i don't see that big of difference. so far out of a dozen crops his biggest was the first with no CO2.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow that is some heavy pruning, makes me want to go do some snipping.

Co2 can give you a big yield increase, but it maybe hard to keep enough co2 in the air with such a big area. Unless of course you want to dish out some more $$$ for a generator and a co2 control panel.

If you have the money... go for it. 

Are you doing this all to get the best yield... if so I know some people don't like them but using bloom boosters for the first 2 weeks and the last 2 weeks before flushing has always boosted my buds a lot too. Co2 & some plant crack... the way to apple sized colas


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

trenton said:


> Ok. I can do that. What is the average yield you are getting per plant when you cut the bottom 8" off (I know the point of focus is just on the top colas). Also, do you ever use CO2. I have everything but that. Thanks.



he removes the lower branches as much for mildew control as well as yield. i removed mine because i was vegging under floros and i had low light conditions. i've seen people prune and not prune. it may take a few grows to determine what works best for you.


----------



## trenton (Jan 1, 2008)

Thats what I am hoping for average of 1.5 oz per plant.. I hear of some people claiming to get as much as 6 oz per plant indoor. How the hell are they able to do this???


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 1, 2008)

sativa plants can grow very large and yield lots.....big plants = big yields..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

weight per plant is hard to determine. it's safer to go by grams per watt. the best growers can pull 1 gram of bud per 1 watt of light. i wish i were that good.


----------



## trenton (Jan 1, 2008)

Greenlight, yes it is all about yield. I am not doing hydro so I am not flushing. so what will i use to help increase yield... Probably wont start to flower for 2 more weeks..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

trenton said:


> Greenlight, yes it is all about yield. I am not doing hydro so I am not flushing. so what will i use to help increase yield... Probably wont start to flower for 2 more weeks..



lots of love and care. you're well on your way.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

hahahahaha...I love that sentence.....LOL! 


GreenLight said:


> Co2 & some plant crack... the way to apple sized colas


I see this an an important path to learning more and more about the circumstances you have an steadily improving where you see shortfalls or challenges that can be avoided.... thanks fdd...


fdd2blk said:


> it may take a few grows to determine what works best for you.


hmmmmm........so the guy with 8 x 1000 w get 8000g or 8 kilos.....yikes.....ok ok so I know it was a blow....but somewhere somoeoner was fdoing that or did I totally miss that....


fdd2blk said:


> weight per plant is hard to determine. it's safer to go by grams per watt. the best growers can pull 1 gram of bud per 1 watt of light. i wish i were that good.


lots of tender loving care......great music and appropriately apportioned nutes.....of which there at least seven billoin choices.....aarrrggghhhhh! hahahahahaha...good luck man....it all looks really good! 


trenton said:


> Greenlight, yes it is all about yield. I am not doing hydro so I am not flushing. so what will i use to help increase yield... Probably wont start to flower for 2 more weeks..


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 1, 2008)

Last 2 weeks you have to feed them PHd water to get all the yucky food out of the buds. Lower the temps and humidity as much as you can to get them to produce more resin.

Soil - hydro.... everyone flushes... its just the right thing to do.
or else your smoking some funkiness!




trenton said:


> Greenlight, yes it is all about yield. I am not doing hydro so I am not flushing. so what will i use to help increase yield... Probably wont start to flower for 2 more weeks..


----------



## trenton (Jan 1, 2008)

Greenlight. Let me get this straight, The last 2 weeks of flower prior to harvest. I shouldnt use any nutes at all. Just PH Water... Right now I am adding nutes every other wattering. Approx once per week. My water is always PH tested..


----------



## matt2907 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah at the final 1-2 weeks, Only use ph Water it flushes out all the nutrient so your bud isn't chemically


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else but I feed twice water once, sometimes even 3 times... This is just how I've done it for years and never questioned it. 

Even with regular fresh waterings you still need to flush at the end.

Chemical buds taste gross.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

hey GL....is the chemical remnants similar in a soil grow...just curious?


----------



## potpimp (Jan 1, 2008)

I have 8 under a 400w and they are doing fine. I would imagine that you could fit 40 under two 1KW lights but I doubt your could squeeze in 60. But on second thought... go ahead with the 60; you'll no doubt be finding males to cull out and maybe even have some to die on you. If 60 plants nets you 40 females you should have no problem getting 6 lbs. 5 months isn't long so you'd better get moving, LOL. Looking forward to seeing your progress!!


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 1, 2008)

I only grow in soil. I didn't flush when I first started and when I did it made a huge difference in the taste and smell.

curing also helped but not everyone has the 3 months to spare hehe




tahoe58 said:


> hey GL....is the chemical remnants similar in a soil grow...just curious?


----------



## tckfui (Jan 1, 2008)

I never flushed... I always forget  I need to try and rememeber this time... but I never write down when my plants are going to be done


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks appreciate that.....I feel I will be able to cure the most of it properly....or so I am thinking...my demand is not high...and I will be trveling for over a month...so looks like it might work our very cool,and possibly return with an excellent homecoming present to boot! 


GreenLight said:


> I only grow in soil. I didn't flush when I first started and when I did it made a huge difference in the taste and smell.
> 
> curing also helped but not everyone has the 3 months to spare hehe


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 1, 2008)

He will not have to worry about males they are all clones so as long as the temps and hum. stay in the range needed he will not have any issues, and as for the lights he is using (4) not (1) 1000w systems. This is more then enough light for what he is tring to achieve. 15 plants per 1000w system.

The longer you can vegg. the bigger the plants will get. just note that the plants should at least double in size through out the flowering stage.

Hope you get the pest problem under control.

and happy new year


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 1, 2008)

You have the space and you have the big lights, I would veg them until they are two feet for sure....Use what cha got! Can you get some info from your buddy, and see how much they usually stretch out? If one strain grow's taller then the rest, I would top that lady and let the others catch up.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 1, 2008)

So how much time do you have left in the house Trenton?

I was thinking maybe he should consider mapping out how much time he has left so that he can prune for as much time as possible to stay at 2 feet but add on more bushiness.

I know this could be totally too much for someone to learn all at once, but he seems to catch on super quick so why not go for the gold when you only get one grow.


----------



## trenton (Jan 1, 2008)

5 months left as of today. Depending on how this process goes I am considering vegging another 60 batch early to squeeze 2 harvest in but we can all discuss that later. For now I want to focus on the veg and taking them into flower mode. Thanks.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, if you are going to take clones off of your existing plants, I would give some time to recover after you cut on them alittle before you put them into bloom. I am just trying to help you become aware of some steps that if you miss, will cost you time....You could actually have 4 harvest in the time you have, if you do all the steps correctly...


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 1, 2008)

If thats how it is then Ill let you know I have had some of my best crops flower starting at 18 inches... I got the nicest fat one stalked buds off those short ladies. But I also had co2. You can start to flower at any time

If you still have 5 months you can defiantly pull off another harvest, but i would suggest to better your timing that you consider making a veg room somewhere. That would almost not even be necessary if you plan on buying clones again. But with the bug issues you had I wonder it maybe it's just as troublesome to learn to clone now and make your own bug free babies. Hell you have to learn it eventually right?


----------



## trenton (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes I might choose a few of my own plants to clone off of and then let them re-veg for a couple weeks prior to flowering. If you look at my pics of the garage set-up I am contemplating on splitting the garage in half straight down the middle from the garage door to the back wall when I am ready to flower. I would put both trays in a straight line and let them flower. all 4 lights would be in a row. On the otherside of the garage i would install another 4 lights and do another complete operation. That means I would have 8 lights total (yikes).


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 1, 2008)

I think if you got light movers you would have enough light but I have never done it. It just makes sence. This should work at least for your vegg area.


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 2, 2008)

are you using HPS for your vegging and clones?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 2, 2008)

that is a perfect idea...you have so much wasted light in there...follow your instincts man...so far you have shown more common sense then most...i have much faith


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Cali, if you can handle the work you should go for it. So how big is that carbon filter again? lol

This will become the 120 Plant thread soon!



CALIGROWN said:


> that is a perfect idea...you have so much wasted light in there...follow your instincts man...so far you have shown more common sense then most...i have much faith


----------



## oneoreilly (Jan 2, 2008)

ALRIGHT THE MORE THE MERRYIER
GOOD JOB MAN..


----------



## turfsire (Jan 2, 2008)

love the set up


----------



## kochab (Jan 2, 2008)

trenton said:


> Yes I might choose a few of my own plants to clone off of and then let them re-veg for a couple weeks prior to flowering. If you look at my pics of the garage set-up I am contemplating on splitting the garage in half straight down the middle from the garage door to the back wall when I am ready to flower. I would put both trays in a straight line and let them flower. all 4 lights would be in a row. On the otherside of the garage i would install another 4 lights and do another complete operation. That means I would have 8 lights total (yikes).



sounds like more weed to me so in that case.......


----------



## trenton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, here it is day 12. I thought you could all use some more pics. Smallest plant is at 6 inches. Biggest plant at 15 inches. Average size is 11-12 inches. I want them all at almost 2 feet before I flower. I will go to 28 days if I have to but it seems that they are growing 1+ inches a day now.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

cool...thanks for the update...they are seem to be doing very well.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2008)

yes, they do look very nice don't they?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 2, 2008)

almost too nice...ya see....sunny boy...almost too nice...

go on...
go on..

something peter griffin would say


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats awesome.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 2, 2008)

How close are your lights from the top of your plants?


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Jan 2, 2008)

Man I love it!!! I bet it must smell good in there bro!!  Wishing ya all the best of luck man!! May the Ganja gods be with ya!!


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous growth so far Trenton...Nice work


----------



## trenton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok everyone, Im fuckin shitin my pants. So, I'm just chillen on the computer and my door bell rings. It's the fuckin landlord (he lives across the street by the way and I didnt find out tell after I moved in). He says the an electrician is here and needs to get down to where my washer and dryer are to chech the plug and change some wiring. This is where all my big ass ducting goes through to the carrbon filter. not to mention this is where my 240V outlet is that Im using to run all my light in the garage. Also, the air intake comes through this area and into the garage. I told the landlord that I have a washer and dryer down there now and they work perfectly but when i first go them something was wrong so I had my dad who is a contractor come over and flip the breaker and cheange some wiring and its been perfect for a few weeks. I made all this up of course. I dont have a fucken washer or dryer. When I first plugged in all my 4 1000 watt lights to this 240Volt outlet which is ran off a 30 amp breaker. The lights didnt work. I went outside to the breaker box and noticed the breaker was shut off. I turned the breaker on and the lights have been working great 24/7 for alomst 2 weeks. The land lord says i will tell the electrician. The landlord is also a developer who owns the other 7 new houses in out court. Im thinking god I got to get out of here. 20 minutes later i leave my house and as im walking to my car the landlord and electrician both look at me and the landlord says i realize its working and you fixed it but can the electrician just go in real fast and check because of fire safty. I sdaid sorry guys but i have to go im in a hurry, also i just mopped the floors. can we do this some other time. I just got in my car and left. What the fuck do I do. I rented my house through a rental agent but my landlord has key and im afraid he might come in.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 2, 2008)

fuck man.....get a shotgun....dig a hole......i dunno...i would call in sick to work at the least to stay there and make sure he doesn't just come in...or have someone there to try and cover up for you...but i wouldnt leave the house unattended..


----------



## trenton (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont work so i am at home a lot. I know it is illegal for my landlord to just come in my house without a notice (i think its 24 hours at least). I am renting the house from a rental agency not him so he should really never ever be contactng me directly. He is suppose to go through the rental agent, then the rental agent gets in touch with me. I really dont know what to do. If they knock on the door again Im going to take my clothes off and put a towel around me as if i just got out of the shower then i will answer the door and say whats up, now really isnt a good time. If they still want to get in they will have to make an appointment. If they want to make an appointment to get down there. I will be fucked. no way around it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2008)

doesn't sound like this is going to go away. you may have to bribe the electrician.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah just bribe his ass with an oz of some fruit, also i was wondering how close your 4 1000watt lights are to your plants?


----------



## chewy*barber (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe he was just covering his ass. If he knows something isn't right about the wiring in the house he would get nervous after you moved in.

Or maybe he is just nosy, and you just made him even more nosy with your strange ass behavior. 

Either way I don't think it looks good. And I bet FDD is just fucking around about bribing the electrician. Who knows, maybe the electrician is a relative.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 2, 2008)

chewy*barber said:


> Maybe he was just covering his ass. If he knows something isn't right about the wiring in the house he would get nervous after you moved in.
> 
> Or maybe he is just nosy, and you just made him even more nosy with your strange ass behavior.
> 
> Either way I don't think it looks good. And I bet FDD is just fucking around about bribing the electrician. Who knows, maybe the electrician is a relative.


maybe he's just suspicious about the huge increase on the electric bill.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 2, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Yeah just bribe his ass with an oz of some fruit, also i was wondering how close your 4 1000watt lights are to your plants?


4 lightss / 60 plants= 15 plants per light 

and as for the electric bil, there really should be no wory... he could have a fish tank using 1000W a space heater using 2000W and a huge wolfer for a nice speaker system at damn near 2000 W could have a second refrigerator at about 500W or he could have 4 1000W HPS bulbs for a magnificent orchid garden  
I gave the guy who instaled my cable for the internet some weed... never met him befor, but he had to go in my grow area, and he was like woa! thats awsome, so I let him slide


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 2, 2008)

I would tell him you have an electrician coming to fix something else and you will have him take a look...i dunno


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2008)

chewy*barber said:


> Maybe he was just covering his ass. If he knows something isn't right about the wiring in the house he would get nervous after you moved in.
> 
> Or maybe he is just nosy, and you just made him even more nosy with your strange ass behavior.
> 
> Either way I don't think it looks good. And I bet FDD is just fucking around about bribing the electrician. Who knows, maybe the electrician is a relative.



it sounds like the electrician is friends with the landlord. they usually are. i think if one finds out the other will know. i can't picture the landlord letting it slide. like you said it is his house and liability. if it were to burn down due to faulty wiring the tenant could turn around and.......

i'm sorry to say but i don't think it looks good. the best i can suggest it to make sure you have your paperwork in order and on hand. make sure you have scripts to cover your plant count. try to be polite and understanding. then cross your fingers and hope the landlord is cool. i wish you the best.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you move everything out of your wash room? Clean it all up and lock the garage? I don't know man, you are going to have use some jedi tricks to get out of this one...You sound sharp, you will figure something out...you will..don't waist your time worrying, put your energy towards a plan...you got it man..Stay cool..


----------



## tckfui (Jan 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it sounds like the electrician is friends with the landlord. they usually are. i think if one finds out the other will know. i can't picture the landlord letting it slide. like you said it is his house and liability. if it were to burn down due to faulty wiring the tenant could turn around and.......
> 
> i'm sorry to say but i don't think it looks good. the best i can suggest it to make sure you have your paperwork in order and on hand. make sure you have scripts to cover your plant count. try to be polite and understanding. then cross your fingers and hope the landlord is cool. i wish you the best.


if he has the paperwork and everything saying that its legit, the landlord is not alowed by law to tell him he cant grow... the law is thaat you have the rght to grow without your landloads consent. 
so just have you license and whatnot and you should be fine


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2008)

tckfui said:


> if he has the paperwork and everything saying that its legit, the landlord is not alowed by law to tell him he cant grow... the law is thaat you have the rght to grow without your landloads consent.
> so just have you license and whatnot and you should be fine


good luck with that one. 



ASA : California Legal Tip of the Month


*October 2007: 
Medical Marijuana and Landlord/Tenant Law*

Medical marijuana patients' rights under landlord/tenant law remain unresolved. While a qualified patient is entitled to possess at least 8 oz. of medical marijuana AND 6 mature OR 12 immature plants, California law does not specify where cultivation is appropriate. Unfortunately, some landlords, upon learning of a tenant's patient status, possession, or cultivation may even threaten eviction.
After a negative interaction with a landlord regarding medical marijuana, try to negotiate and use the letter found on our website. If your landlord has asked you to remove your plants, explore cultivating in an alternate location. Explain that you are a medical marijuana patient, and that you are legally allowed to possess/cultivate/medicate in California. You may want to inform your landlord of your condition, and how marijuana specifically helps you. Note that some landlords must rent to patients for California's medical marijuana laws to have any meaning. If cultivating, assuage any fears your landlord might have about possible damage to the apartment. As a last resort, inform the landlord that you intend to file a complaint with the DFEH if evicted. While you may ultimately leave, use the negotiations to win helpful concessions from the landlord, such as a 6-month extension of the lease and/or moving expenses.


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Jan 2, 2008)

yea man i would just tell them that you have a licensed electricion coming over to look at it and have one of your friends come in with some wiring tools and play it off for an hour. id try to have him see the guy come in your house and leave with a clipboard or something


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 2, 2008)

ouch thats a rough situation


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I would just make the appt with him.....give yourself a day to move all of your stuff...the plants should be fine for a half a day without the ventilation. I know it is a lot of work...but might save your grow. Lock the garage. Good Luck!


----------



## trenton (Jan 2, 2008)

I am working on solutions now. Also, someone asked, the lights are approx. 2.5 feet above the plants.


----------



## afirsttimer (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, bro...looks like a stressful situation.. My first post on the thread, grow operation looks tight! Definitely start figuring out where to move those plants. Don't let them in unless you absolutely have to, and try to let only the electrician in, that way you can bribe him. Good luck, i'm prayin to the ganja gods you'll be ok....


----------



## tckfui (Jan 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> good luck with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shit man... I just read that like a week ago. I thought it was about cali... but maybe I didnt even read it at all... and I just imagined the whole thing... I think I do that ocasionaly... but I'm not sure :/


----------



## Bongman (Jan 2, 2008)

There's got to be a way to move all the plants out and cover the important shit up for a few hours...gosh, what if the electrician just flipped out and called the cops? DEA? I don't know


----------



## trenton (Jan 3, 2008)

I am aloud to grow medically but it said specifically in the rental agreement no drugs of any kind on the premises (I think it also might of said something about cultivation. I have somewhat of a plan. I am going tomorrow to buy a washer and dryer and I am going to leave it in the room. If he wants to set an appointment within an hour i should be able to put the charcoal filter along with the ducting going throught the wall as well as the intake ducting going throught the wall as well as the the 4 light cables going throught the wall into the garage. I will have to turn all ventilation as well as the lights for a few hours and the plants will be ok of course. I will put one of those door posters of the hot girls to the right of the washer. that should cover all the holes. I think im ok to have a half naked girl pic next to the washer but it will still look a bit suspicious being that the washer and dryer are tucked away. 
Attached is a pic of the room next to the garage to give you an idea of the situation.. You can totally see where the washer and dryer are suppose to be.


----------



## oneoreilly (Jan 3, 2008)

wow pretty crazy shit your on the right track stay positive man .. remember theirs more than one why to skin a cat...


----------



## zechbro (Jan 3, 2008)

looking real good man id hate for the land lord to fuck shit up for you...


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow...... Wow that beautiful!!!!! Good luck with everything, you have it looking GR* in there, PLZ keep us updated!!!


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 3, 2008)

sounds bad, the landlord mite have to do a saftey cheak
we rent out a few houses. and every year we have to get the houses gas/ele cheaked. its law, well it is in england.
also did you damage the wall.were the ducting was,
some landlords can be rite arseholes. and have a rite to enter you home.
hope he cannot stop you, sounds shit.
i was growing in the cubard were the ele box was, and whaen they come to read it, i youst to say that my pitt had just had pups. and i wouldnt go in there if i was you, and they dont go in. who want biting by a pit?
hope you can sort this problem out.
good luck. fucking arshole landlords.lol


----------



## trenton (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah, it sucks, the house is brand new so they safety checked everything 2 months ago right before I moved in..


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 3, 2008)

Shit dude. That sounds pretty bad, but I really hope you get away with it man, got me fingers crossed for ya! I want to see this grow go ALL the way. Best of luck man! 

Personally, I'd just try and get it out of the way ASAP cos it doesn't sound like it will just go away. Don't put it off man, just move that shit out for a bit like you described, and get the sparky to come over and take a look. Be cool, make him a coffee and shit, do some small talk, say thanks very much and then show him the fucking door!!


----------



## jmac (Jan 3, 2008)

wheres the pannel box at (the main)? I would make a appointment for sparky move everything and let him in. or maybe you will get lucky and they wont bother you again but anyway everything looks good and good luck hope it all works out for you


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 3, 2008)

Ohhhh this sucks... I did think about somethings before but didn't want to be the sour sport... I always seem to be the grim reaper when it comes to shit like this.
Do you pay your own electrical bill? How long have you been there? and why grow if you know your landlord has a kitchen view of your movements.

Options?
1. Do you have a backyard because I know you can't move them all out the front of the house. 
2.ehhh why even move them... they have no excuse for snooping the rest of your house... im sure with a garage that big you must have another room to move them too. 
3. Do you have a big enough attic to move it all upstairs just in case?

Poor Trenton! you have done so well and something had to fuck up... at least it wasn't the bacon company. That happened to me once... not fun 

p.s.- I think you have a mag deficiency... look it up and tell me if it might be going in that direction. Did you ever get the humidity up?

Good luck love! I wish you all the best. we all want to see you complete the grow.

*shameless plug*~ if you haven't seen it, I've started posting my grow here. *Vertical* 2,000k=6lbs.


----------



## Happiman (Jan 3, 2008)

Tough situation, but not a disaster.

What I would do:

Make an appointment for the landlord's electrician to come and check the wiring. Move all the ducting/filters to your grow room.

When he comes, let him do his stuff, but leave the hole in the wall exposed (on that side), and beg him not to tell the landlord, as you'll be getting it fixed professionally. You could claim your drunken mate fell and damaged the wall, and that's why you didn't want the landlord coming in when he called the first time.


Whatever you do, good luck!


----------



## DWR (Jan 3, 2008)

trenton said:


> Ok everyone, Im fuckin shitin my pants. So, I'm just chillen on the computer and my door bell rings. It's the fuckin landlord (he lives across the street by the way and I didnt find out tell after I moved in). He says the an electrician is here and needs to get down to where my washer and dryer are to chech the plug and change some wiring. This is where all my big ass ducting goes through to the carrbon filter. not to mention this is where my 240V outlet is that Im using to run all my light in the garage. Also, the air intake comes through this area and into the garage. I told the landlord that I have a washer and dryer down there now and they work perfectly but when i first go them something was wrong so I had my dad who is a contractor come over and flip the breaker and cheange some wiring and its been perfect for a few weeks. I made all this up of course. I dont have a fucken washer or dryer. When I first plugged in all my 4 1000 watt lights to this 240Volt outlet which is ran off a 30 amp breaker. The lights didnt work. I went outside to the breaker box and noticed the breaker was shut off. I turned the breaker on and the lights have been working great 24/7 for alomst 2 weeks. The land lord says i will tell the electrician. The landlord is also a developer who owns the other 7 new houses in out court. Im thinking god I got to get out of here. 20 minutes later i leave my house and as im walking to my car the landlord and electrician both look at me and the landlord says i realize its working and you fixed it but can the electrician just go in real fast and check because of fire safty. I sdaid sorry guys but i have to go im in a hurry, also i just mopped the floors. can we do this some other time. I just got in my car and left. What the fuck do I do. I rented my house through a rental agent but my landlord has key and im afraid he might come in.



change locks... say u lost your key's ^^ lol... Some guys kids came round and well threw them away while playing with he's friends. .. (at a place stuff wont be found and little kids could go to or whatever ) then he wont get in....

Allthough he cant just burst in.... You should ask him for that key he has got 

Peace hope you dont get into trouble


----------



## Bongman (Jan 3, 2008)

I know states have laws, but is it ok with the feds that you are growing 60 plants?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 3, 2008)

Trenton,

when you saw the electrician, what was his vibe? were you able to get any read off the guy?

sorry about your stress...


----------



## trenton (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok I jsust wattered the plants 1 hour ago. I go out to the garage and 2 of the lights are off and both ballast are buzzing heavily. I did not get even a speck of water on the ballast. I unpluged the ballast, waited 10 minuted and pluged both of them back in and ther fine however, 1 ballast does seem to make slightly a larger hum than the rest. Whats do I do. I dont want to leave my house while all is good then come back 10 hours later and noticed the 2 lights went off again.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 3, 2008)

eeeek, you should go anywhere, lol... till it fixed.


----------



## Hank (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy Moly. This shit is crazy. Remember keep a cool head and all will be well. You really need to think about cutting down on the number of plants you have. 60 plants will turn quite a few heads. I think you bit off more than you can chew But i admire your set-up. 

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

Hank said:


> Holy Moly. This shit is crazy. Remember keep a cool head and all will be well. You really need to think about cutting down on the number of plants you have. 60 plants will turn quite a few heads. I think you bit off more than you can chew But i admire your set-up.
> 
> Hank.



60 is childs play in our county. sounds crazy but it's true.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Jan 3, 2008)

60 plants in a rented house... balls man, huge balls. 
sound very much to me like your landlord already knows whatsup. Probably saw you bringing in gear or something. Take a lesson from the folks in fort collins. They had all their plants taken even though they were licensed to grow legally, and it was in their own house. Even though the courts overturned the conviction, all plants and most equipment were destroyed in the process. I can guarantee you, if you are caught your weed and equipment is going to be gone, whether you do jail time or not. The fact that you are lying to your landlord isnt going to look well in the courts either. It makes you look suspicious. Seriously though, if you have legal permission to grow 60 plants, how have you not conviced somone to buy you a house? I will. I will move to Cali and buy you a house to grow weed in and you don't have to worry about me busting in, except to steal the occasional nug. 

Oh, and out of curiousity, how did you obtain such permission, or did i miss that?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 3, 2008)

i dont think the feds are going to fuck with you over 60 plants.....they know of grow rooms with 600 plants and dont hit them.....we live in a fairly busy state crime wise so i think you are ok..


----------



## ccodiane (Jan 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 60 is childs play in our county. sounds crazy but it's true.


Not crazy, too true!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

my buddy had 121, or was it 221? anyway cops came took his stuff. he fought it and won. got everything back. everything.  it's cali baby.


----------



## ccodiane (Jan 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my buddy had 121, or was it 221? anyway cops came took his stuff. he fought it and won. got everything back. everything.  it's cali baby.


Dried, trimmed, and bagged I hope!


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Jan 3, 2008)

can u even get 2 oz a plant from clones?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> Dried, trimmed, and bagged I hope!



that's the only problem. any plant matter gets tossed unless it is already dried. kinda hard to keep a grow room going in the evidence locker. then again...........


----------



## ccodiane (Jan 3, 2008)

GIJoe8383 said:


> can u even get 2 oz a plant from clones?


Pounds is possible.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

this was a clone........


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 3, 2008)

trenton if you are still reading these posts and have not yet went to this thread you should check it out i think it will give you what you want i think you might be able to do a bunch more plants with those lights as well

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html


----------



## Hank (Jan 3, 2008)

Fdd will you teach me how to grow And is there a new law passed in Cali im not aware of? Medical wise...........

Hank.


----------



## trenton (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm going to keep going with this operation. It is my right and my land lord doesnt need to know shit about my business. I went and bought a washer and dryer today. Now I need a big door poster to cover up the holes if he is goint to have an electrician come in. I will keep you guys posted and more pics are sure to come tomorrow. Also, no one gets my PG&E bill but me. I have the only key to my mailbox and the PG&E bill is in my name. I havn't got a bill yet but I will let you all know what it is when I get it. I live in a 4 bedroom house by myself. I dont use a fridge, stove, dryer, or washer. I dont even have to use the central heated because the exhaust air from the lights vent throught the charcoal filter and into the house and it keep the house at a perfect temp. Talk about saving energy. I couldn't have done that part any better. I do live in this house and am here constantly. The house is fully furnished with all new beautifull furniture. I think it's a great front. Though I do wonder if the land lord ever gets curious about why my garage is never open and why I always park my cars in the driveway. Really, its non of his business...


----------



## NO GROW (Jan 3, 2008)

How are you bringing all this stuff in without the landlord noticing. You already told him you had a washer/dryer and now your bringing one in.


----------



## I can Drink (Jan 3, 2008)

Its hard to tell whats really going on without actually being there to read the land lords body language. But i would say that u would be fine.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 3, 2008)

NO GROW said:


> How are you bringing all this stuff in without the landlord noticing. You already told him you had a washer/dryer and now your bringing one in.


I wuld imagine the landloard dosnt live in the same house.
I have a two car garage, and never used it. lived here for a long time, landlord never asked why we dont use the garage for cars... I just keep al my old shit in their


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 3, 2008)

Landlord lives across the street... he should have a back yard I guess?
I don't know how cali homes are set up. Everyone on my block can get to their backyard from an alleyway.

He has a good front and cali seems forgiving about this sized grow


----------



## vespa17 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a quick post to subscribe to this thread. Awesome grow. Fingers crossed for you re: landlord issue.


----------



## NO GROW (Jan 3, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I wuld imagine the landloard dosnt live in the same house.
> I have a two car garage, and never used it. lived here for a long time, landlord never asked why we dont use the garage for cars... I just keep al my old shit in their


I know the landlord doesnt live with him

But he does live across the street. I wanted to know if he had a driveway that went to the back of the house or something.


----------



## trenton (Jan 3, 2008)

Land lord does live across the street from me. No one came over today about the electrical situation again. I did get a washer and dryer today and was able to get it in the room. I know the land lord was home but he wasnt outside and I dont think he was watching. So anyways, i have the washer and dryer in the room with the charcoal filter, electrical stuff and all the ducting is. All I have to do know is get a big door poster of a hot chick or something. It will be beside the washer and will cover all the holes. Landlord or electrician might think its a little funny that the only picture in the house is in the washer area, so I will by a couple more and place elsewhere at the same time. I think within 10 minutes I should be able to put all the shit in the garage and slide the washer and dryer into place (hooked up of course) and put the poster over the holes.. Im assuming if they dont stop by tomorrow it probably wont be untill next week. I dont think they would bother me on the weekend. Either way if they have to do this they better do it fast while im still in veg Because once im in flower. If i have to unhook exhaust/intake, and charcoal filter I'm sure it will smell. Even with the 5000cbf Uvonair ozone extractor in the room. PS: More pics tomorrow for sure...


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 3, 2008)

OOOOH, i cant wait for pics!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2008)

trenton said:


> I am aloud to grow medically but it said specifically in the rental agreement no drugs of any kind on the premises (I think it also might of said something about cultivation. I have somewhat of a plan. I am going tomorrow to buy a washer and dryer and I am going to leave it in the room. If he wants to set an appointment within an hour i should be able to put the charcoal filter along with the ducting going throught the wall as well as the intake ducting going throught the wall as well as the the 4 light cables going throught the wall into the garage. I will have to turn all ventilation as well as the lights for a few hours and the plants will be ok of course. I will put one of those door posters of the hot girls to the right of the washer. that should cover all the holes. I think im ok to have a half naked girl pic next to the washer but it will still look a bit suspicious being that the washer and dryer are tucked away.
> Attached is a pic of the room next to the garage to give you an idea of the situation.. You can totally see where the washer and dryer are suppose to be.









wait a minute. isn't the filter supposed to be in the room? are you blowing out thru the filter? the filter should be in the room and you should be sucking thru it then expelling the air into your attic. you need to flip that inline fan.


----------



## trenton (Jan 4, 2008)

I am blowing the air out through the filter but really what is the difference. The filter should work both ways right. Also I dont have an attic. My bedroom is above th garage. It seems much easier my way than trying to mount a 125LB charcoal filter to the ceiling since the exhaust is suppose to be high.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wait a minute. isn't the filter supposed to be in the room? are you blowing out thru the filter? the filter should be in the room and you should be sucking thru it then expelling the air into your attic. you need to flip that inline fan.


It doesn't matter. I have seen someone argue that it is actually more efficient to push air out, rather than pull air through a filter. Or, you can do both and have a filter at either end. Double filtration!!  This is what I do with much smaller filters and only when my plants are STINKING! Rest of the time, I only use one filter.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2008)

wouldn't the filter be easier to hide if it was in the room with the plants? just a thought.


----------



## trenton (Jan 4, 2008)

FDD2BLK please agree with snowwhite..


----------



## trenton (Jan 4, 2008)

FDD there would be no hiding of the charcoal filter if it were to be in the room with the plants which is good but It will take me no less than two minutes to disconnect the duck, open up the door going into the garage and set it in.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2008)

sorry. just a thought.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wouldn't the filter be easier to hide if it was in the room with the plants? just a thought.



that's what I was thinking...

regarding the pulling or pushing air through the filter..

i have never seen anybody PUSH air through a filter.. although I have heard it talked about....


that white wrap around the filter is used to keep dust and debris from entering the filter.. correct... well, if you are blowing air into the filter, then it might have a shorter life expectancy.. because of the LACK of filtration..

It may also be harder on the fan to push air through a clogged filter and slowly reduce the life of your FAN engine

this is all just speculation

AND of course the most important factor is NO SMELL...

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> that's what I was thinking...
> 
> regarding the pulling or pushing air through the filter..
> 
> ...



ah, the outer filter.........


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 4, 2008)

Id go ahead and remove the odor scrubber and the hose and fix any holes you made then call him to come over and take a quick look.If need get or borrow a dog to put locked up in the garage while he is there incase for some reason they would want to go in there.Tell them its a friends dog and you dont trust him to let people in there.Change the locks after the landlord gets done.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 4, 2008)

I would agree with knowm on how to make the filter more efficient but more importantly is that our friend has a ozone generator pumping inside the grow room. Which is what I thought I saw in a picture but thought I had to be crazy. Correct me if I'm wrong but this is BAD for your plants and worse it could hurt you and or any pets you may have.
I have an ozone generator that I used for a week and is now permanently retired.
Its not like he doesn't have enough room in there for the filter!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 4, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> .If need get or borrow a dog to put locked up in the garage while he is there incase for some reason they would want to go in there.Tell them its a friends dog and you dont trust him to let people in there..



i like this idea a lot... even if it can't be a dog.. maybe there is another GEAT excuse...

ONCE, the POPO came to the door for a robbery that took place across the street... and the dogs saved the day... the popo had no interest in coming inside with 450lbs of dogs barking behind the door...


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> that's what I was thinking...
> 
> regarding the pulling or pushing air through the filter..
> 
> ...


I have seen a few rooms with BIG filters like trenton's on the outside of the room though, with the air being pushed through. That urbangrower guy on youtube. He goes to some sick medical grow ops and I have def seen filters setup like this in some of them ops. Which are usually a similar size to trenton's grow here.

Good point about the dust though actually. I hadn't thought about that, the filter will work still, but I guess the efficiency of the fan and filter could be reduced over time. But my point about double filtration still stands!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 4, 2008)

GREAT POINTS SNOW WHITE.... 

this thread has so much useful info.. i like the drama more than the POT MOVIE THREAD 

iloveyou


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> GREAT POINTS SNOW WHITE....
> 
> this thread has so much useful info.. i like the drama more than the POT MOVIE THREAD
> 
> iloveyou


hahahaha, yeah. I think the biggest lesson here is don't grow 60 plants in a rented house where your landlord lives across the street!  Unless you really want some drama in your life! LOL

How's it going today trenton? Any more dramas? I can't wait till you tell us this is all over and you're in the clear and have changed the locks! Best of luck dude!


----------



## kingpapawawa (Jan 4, 2008)

trenton said:


> All I have to do know is get a big door poster of a hot chick or something.


how about a dry erase board of some sort rather than a poster? 
"shopping list.."
Milk
Eggs
Beer
Antifungal Cream
blah blah blah

also as mentioned by some others... the filter is designed for air sucking in rather than blowing out. the material wrapped around the outside of the filter is designed as a "prefilter" and it will keep your expensive carbon lasting longer. the prefilter will collect dust and larger bits which allows the carbon to absorb odors. without the prefilter in place the carbon gets gunked up with this dust and other matter.

most prefilters can be removed and cleaned as needed.


----------



## cloneup (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## stemseed (Jan 4, 2008)

damn is all i can say. keep up the hard work trenton!

-Stem


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 4, 2008)

are you allowed pets, just say there is a dog in there thats ill, or had pups, and you cannot move it. and get you dad to do all the work the landlord wants to do. he will be well happy, if you do the jobs he wants to do for free, or just move all the pipes and put somthing over the hole. like somone said a message board.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice grow. I need a seat for this one.


----------



## 0GKush (Jan 4, 2008)

nice grow! that's a scary incident with the landlord. No worries though read this...

If a landlord suspects a tenant of doing something wrong, can he go in and look around? No. A tenant has a right to quiet enjoyment of their home. A landlord is bound by the constitution too. Even a police officer may not search without probable cause and a warrant.


----------



## jmac (Jan 4, 2008)

hey trent I know you are tired of hearing about the filter but if u flip it the filter will work better like they said right now the prefilter is useless fliped around the intake surface will be 20 times bigger than the 6-8in area it has now and it will be out of site good luck
Jmac


----------



## gotdamunchies (Jan 4, 2008)

By keeping the filter in the other room you wouldnt have to worry about moving the washer and dryer either, all you would have to do was have something readily available to hang over the whole, like the dry erase board already mentioned, all would look right...

And I just called my local hydro store, because I really wanted to hear from them about this because I was super curious, and his response was "You could do it that way but why would ya? Could cut down the filter life by half...

Anyway, we all just really wanna see this grow all the way through, trying to think outside the box.......


----------



## philli007 (Jan 4, 2008)

Spent the morning reading all the post. I'm new here and didn't realize until half way thru that I could subscribe to the thread, so I did. I am about to start a new crop and thought I would read up on what's new out there. 

Very impressive grow dude.  On the landlord issue, dayum pity.

I know hindsight is 20/20 but next time, go to your town's tax foreclosure auction and buy your own place straight out. Since it doesn't seem too much like money is exactly an issue for you, why not start looking into it now.

I did it 4 years ago and will pick up another in the spring. No landlord, no mortgage, no worries. My new house will be a perpetual grow set up like yours, but using my mother plants; instead of buying clones - which I can't do in my state even if I wanted too. So I will be watching your trials and tribulations regularly. 

Now I know that I am a totally naturally paranoid person, so it is nice that I atleast have the guarantee and peace of mind that no one has the right to enter my place besides me. 

And, other than the occasional cable dude or gas/electric guy; I never have company inside my house while plants are underway. My grows have been save and sound, though infrequent for the past 4 years.

Good luck and I am begging the powers that be, that this will work out okay for you.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 4, 2008)

Just like everyone else said sorry to hear about the bull.

What does the landlord what the elec. to do or check out? You have the open wall so can you see any romex wires or do you know where the elec out puts run to? 

As a handy Man my self I just go do the job, I don't try to make a big deal over it. I have gone to ppls houses and seen all types of things and just walk past it.

I also have had cust. ask if I wanted to smoke with them but I would never do that while I'm on the job. lol

The thing that I'm courious about is that he had an elec. right there with out any formal conformation with you. ????????

Have you ever seen this guy before? Who does he work for? Is he lic.? Mabe he is not who he says he is. Mabe hes tring to find out more info on you.

But...

I would just be friendly and try to find out what they are tring to fix. 

Put a lock on the door to your grow area, turn off the whole system when he is there. And get a big ass dog that foams at the mouth.


----------



## Hank (Jan 4, 2008)

Jesus guys are you trying to scare trenton with all this paranoid talk? I mean he is going through enough already. Check your weed boys

Hank.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 4, 2008)

Hope you dont have a dickie landlord.


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 4, 2008)

so I just read through everything, and after reading it seems to me like he suspects something. they would have given everything a once over before you moved in. Not to mention the fact that it's a new apartment. sounds sketchy to me. perhaps he saw you moving all kinds of shit into your garage/house... by that meaning 60 pots and soil to fill them all. lights duct work and all that shit doesn't exactly fly under the radar. smells fishy to me. it's a new unit, he should have no reason to send an electrician over there unless you said there was a problem.
and it sounds to me like the only thing you really had to do was flip the breaker. electric is pretty cut and dry. I'd love to see this grow from start to finish trenton... good luck!!!


----------



## smi32th (Jan 4, 2008)

first off, bad ass set up, couldnt read the whole things, but good job thus far. though i do have some q's/ concerns... first im wondering if youre worried about the electric bill spiking up an you getting inverstigated, that is an xtra 4000 w of power out of no where, ( i kno your only thier for 5 months)but does this worry you, as well have you looked into the sentences for 60 plants? not trying to scare you im just curious and i would love to see this thread/grow to the finish. 



Food for thought...... according to my electric billl (florida), during flower (12 hrs on) it would cost 172.80 a month to run your lights (4kW per hour times 12hours times 30 days = 1440kW at $0.12 per kW hour) which in comparison to our 5 bedroom house with 5 roomates we use about 2800-3000 kW per month. I guess its not that big of a increase in power but you should stagger when they turn on so it doesnt look like 4000w on 4000w off at the same time every day


----------



## trenton (Jan 4, 2008)

Emergency Emergency Emergency
Today as you all know is only my 14yh day of veg. Lights have been on24/7. Electricity went out at 7:00AM this morning. My lights, fans, intake, exhaust, everything has been off for 14 hours now. PG&E doesnt know when it will be fixed and they wont have another update untill 2:00PM tomorrow. By then it will be 30 hours with no lights on or anything. The current temp in the room is 62 F and the humidity is at 85%. I am so fucked. I do not have a generator. Please help. What do I do. Once the electricity comes back on can i try to go 24/7 lights on again and finish my veg for another 2 weeks. I plan to go generator shopping but its al little to late now.


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 4, 2008)

run it from your car battery... jig rig something yourself... and just keep running your car for the time being. well, I don't know if a car battery can handle 4k watts. but, maybe you can make it work.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 4, 2008)

damn this grow is testing your patience. good luck and hope all the stress pays off in the end with endless buds.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Jan 4, 2008)

did the power go out to your neighbors also?


----------



## trenton (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes according to PG&E 2,500 homes are out on our circuit it sucks though everyone across the street has power but everyone behind us does not.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 4, 2008)

man.....this is why thay say the first grow is the most important...you learn soooo much...my power has been on and off today.....i dont think you will be hurting if they get the power on tomorrow...after that i dunno my friend...maybe bring them here..


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 4, 2008)

go out and spend 200 on some cheap ass shop lights and a small generator for however much they cost. your plants will get some light which will keep them in vegetative state. run a circulating fan just to get some air movement or just stay in the garage and workout of something to get some co2 in there. its a rough situation but what else can you do? you can also get a power converter for your car and possible plug a surge suppressor into it and plug in the shop lights. you can return all this stuff once the lights are back on. just a thought. 

personally i think the landlord is on to ya. maybe all the shit going into the place tipped him off or something else. bit this electrician shit sounds bogus. think about moving. just a thought.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 4, 2008)

MagusALL said:


> go out and spend 200 on some cheap ass shop lights and a small generator for however much they cost. your plants will get some light which will keep them in vegetative state. run a circulating fan just to get some air movement or just stay in the garage and workout of something to get some co2 in there. its a rough situation but what else can you do? you can also get a power converter for your car and possible plug a surge suppressor into it and plug in the shop lights. you can return all this stuff once the lights are back on. just a thought.
> 
> personally i think the landlord is on to ya. maybe all the shit going into the place tipped him off or something else. bit this electrician shit sounds bogus. think about moving. just a thought.


what type of generaters should i use? Just to run a 400 watt hps.


----------



## Bongman (Jan 4, 2008)

smi32th said:


> ...have you looked into the sentences for 60 plants? not trying to scare you im just curious and i would love to see this thread/grow to the finish.


Check out this

...and also other recent articles on NORML reporting the DEA dogging medical growers and patients in Cali. You can get through this horseshit trenton.

Have your options planned out for all scenarios, and never pannic.


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 4, 2008)

i have no knowledge of generators but the car power inverter does work. only thing is you need to run an extension cord from the car to the interior. idk. just a shitty situation.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 5, 2008)

holy shit, i cant beleive your luck trenton.

i would've expected more problems that were caused by _you_ for your first grow.
well, wish you luck!
-Stem


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 5, 2008)

MagusALL said:


> i have no knowledge of generators but the car power inverter does work. only thing is you need to run an extension cord from the car to the interior. idk. just a shitty situation.


lol sweet


----------



## clown (Jan 5, 2008)

trenton said:


> I dont work so i am at home a lot. I know it is illegal for my landlord to just come in my house without a notice (i think its 24 hours at least).


i hope he aint reading this story right now =o)
if i were u i'd probably pick up yellow pages and call some sertified electrician do do a check up and then would show ur landlord a bill.
or have him check up the house without entering the garage, get the simple bill and fake up the bigger bill on ur computer.
or for the time of checking just remove the duct shit.
end of story.
good luck bro!


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 5, 2008)

or just be like, "hey man, we need to set this thing up so its convenient for both of us cuz im not comfortable with people being in my place without me being here. so if work needs to be done lets set up a date for the guy to come in" and thats that. youre paying for this place!!! its yours!!! dont let this guy make you feel like hes letting you stay at his house. you are paying for the privacy of your own place. thats that. worse comes to worse leave. you have a lease so if he doesnt like it than hes in breach and you can sue for your rent back and win. fuck him.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 5, 2008)

*fuck him.
*_Yeah, fuck him!_


----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi everyone. Sorry it took so long electricity just came back on. Help me everyone. I need advice. I have been vegging with light at 24/7 for 14 days then the electricity went out for 30 straight hours. The temp dropped to high 50s. No ventilation at all and the humidity shoot up to 90%. Afet 30 straight hours electricity is back on. Canopy tem is back 70F anr raising a little more. Humidity is back at 47%. All fans are circulating and exhaust and intake are working again. I had planed to veg for 21-30 straight at 24/7 then go to 12/12. I am buying a 8,000 watt generator today in case this shit ever happens again. Now for the big questions... Am I ok to finish of my last 2 weeks of veg before I go to flower. The plants still look great. Is this gonna fuck everyhting up. give me advice on whats the best to do.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

in nature....that would've been ONE HELLUVA storm they just went through....I would be inclined to continue along....and be very observant to what the plants might be showing or saying? as always...Walk On!


----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok everyone. electricity just came back on. i was on my 14th day of veg with the lights on 24/7 then the electricity went off for 30 straight hours. The temp dropped to high 50s and the humidity shoot up to 90%. There was no fan circulation or anything in the room. Electricity is back on now and im about to go out genertor shopping in case this happens again. The temp is back to 74F and the humidity is at 47%. All fans are on including the intake and exhaust. The plants look ok. Please help me. Am i able to finish out my 24/7 veg for another 2 weeks. or am I fucked what do I do.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 5, 2008)

yea man...go ahead and run them..i would go 18/6..this has happened to me many times.


----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)

CaliGrown. Why would you say to go 18/6 instead of back to 24/7


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 5, 2008)

go 24/0 to get them back into veg as soon as possible. dont even turn the lights off.


----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah i mean 24/0


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

18/6. they really do need a little night time. they get it in their natural environment i think they need it inside. i go 24/0 with my seedlings then switch to 18/6 when they get there second set of leaves. they still grow with the lights out. they need to rest though.


----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)

FDD2BLK. If I go 18/6 r they gonna be Ok. Please give me some reasurrance. Is this 30 hours straight of light being off gonne fuck them up when it comes to 12/12 in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 5, 2008)

trenton said:


> FDD2BLK. If I go 18/6 r they gonna be Ok. Please give me some reasurrance. Is this 30 hours straight of light being off gonne fuck them up when it comes to 12/12 in less than 2 weeks.


have you seen his backyard and inside his house,,if fdd says it's ok,,he means it,,get us up some new pics man,,lets see how they look

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## jmac (Jan 5, 2008)

Damn Trent, Murpys law what can go wrong will go wrong.I wouldnt stress to much just dont let it happen again.They should be ok. As for the landlord situation maybe the electrician is the original contractor who did the work on the house and just wants to check any lose ends. Do you think he seen you bring in any of the equipment? If I were you I would go buy a lotto ticket its got to be time for a change of luck dont forget me if you win. Jmac


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

You will be fine, go smoke a bowl and just chill. You doing a great job and are willing to do what is ness. to get the best job. It will take longer then 30 hours to fuck your plants up. How do they look? good then you are good. I'm saying that this won't stress them out a little but it shouldn't be a big deal. 

Take it from me my plants were about dead and they came back stronger then ever.with a lot of TLC/THC


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 5, 2008)

yea you would think 24/7 light would make them happy...but see what happens when you go 18/6.....they love the dark...im sure you will see a boost...as far as worrying about damage....it was very slight and im sure it probably helped them become stronger and more healthy to small changes in weather and light temp..


----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok. 18/6 it is. Why not save a little electricity with all the bullshit I have gone through. I officially have the worst luck on the forum. R U sure u guys wanna stick it out with me. I dont want to rub my bad luck off on you. Pics to be posted in 5 minutes..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 5, 2008)

yea we are with ya......over grow the fedz


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 5, 2008)

You can't stop this train...So don't even try Trenton...I am sure many of us here on RIU have seen much worse situations. Roll with the punches...AND MORE COW BELL!


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you have any updated pics?


----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)

Im loading pics now. Please take a close look at a couple of the leaves that got burned pretty bad from the floromite (spidermite killer). I have pulled a few leaves off that were burnt like this and looked pretty bad to me. Can i pull any leaf off anywhere on the plant and what is the correct technique for doing it.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 5, 2008)

how close are the lights?


----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)

The light are about 2 feet above the plants. The burning was caused by the distance of the lights. It was caused by me being an idiot and spraying the leaves heavily and then turning the lights off however i should of turned the lights off before I sprayed the leaves with the floromite. I live and learn


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 5, 2008)

How far/close are your lights ?


----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)

GardenMan Read post above. It wont allow me duplicate it


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 5, 2008)

sorry about that man i didnt notice you answered my question thanks man.


----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats ok. ThegradenMan. what about the burnt leaves. I have picked a few off that looked really bad to me. Is this OK. I picked the leaves by the stem where it meets the main trunk/stem if that makes any sense.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 5, 2008)

trenton said:


> Thats ok. ThegradenMan. what about the burnt leaves. I have picked a few off that looked really bad to me. Is this OK. I picked the leaves by the stem where it meets the main trunk/stem if that makes any sense.


yeah man they will be fine aslong as its not bugs eating them lol. The burning will be healed or just grow new leaves to replace the burnt ones. As long as your watering them properly and feeding them on schedule than your fine man. Things are looking really good how old are they, did you start from clones or seeds?


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 5, 2008)

do you use aim or msn?


----------



## chacha (Jan 5, 2008)

trenton u are still looking good. i wouldnt be 2 concerned with the leaves. i think that would fade out after while. i think they are still looking great. i agree with fdd regarding 18/6. plants must rest after all they do grow in the dark.u almost @ square one, jus got 2 deal with the landlord of yours. i would hate 4 that electrician 2 be a smoker an checks out this site also. but anyway dont like 2 think the worse, always think of the best an keep it up.GOODWORK!


----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)

TheGardenMan
What is AIM or MSN? They were clones and now they have been vegging for 15 days. The tallest plant is at 18". Many of them are at 15" This is My sour dielel strain. The other strain is Grand Daddy Purple. The height of that is between 9"-12". The grand Dady purple is much shorter but whey more bushy. I believe the sour diesel is much more of a sativa species as the grand daddy purple more indica..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Trenton

-Lights off for 30 hours - no big deal, not the first time
-18-6 is the way to go.. Actually I would go 20-4
- my town had serious power issues yesterday when the storm came through... maybe we are neighbors? 

cheers


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 5, 2008)

r u vegging under HPS? looks like it


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

looking good trenton. the will grow thru the burnt leaves. i don't pick leaves unless they are dry and crispy or over 50% damaged. the 30 hours off should be no problem. your plants look really good. nice thick stems and lots of branching. i too had to damn near kill my plants to kill the mites but the plants pulled through. i dipped mine in a pretty serious toxic home brew. all is well now. your on the right course, put on the cruise control and put your feet up for a while. 



i once..........grew a plant.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 5, 2008)

freakin fdd......."tha forest"


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

Can I come and play?????????????????????????//


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

They look fine, just rem. these are weeds they are one of the most hardiest plants to live. 

I rem. reading about an atomic bomb going off and the plants were still alive. Hehe/j/k

and for AIM or MSN - your web service


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

Instant Messenger - AIM - Instant Message Your Online Buddies for Free - AIM

Windows Live Messenger - Overview


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> looking good trenton. the will grow thru the burnt leaves. i don't pick leaves unless they are dry and crispy or over 50% damaged. the 30 hours off should be no problem. your plants look really good. nice thick stems and lots of branching. i too had to damn near kill my plants to kill the mites but the plants pulled through. i dipped mine in a pretty serious toxic home brew. all is well now. your on the right course, put on the cruise control and put your feet up for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> i once..........grew a plant.


arent you worried about people stealing your plants?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> arent you worried about people stealing your plants?



actually i invite everyone over i meet to witness this beautiful thing i've created. i love the pot. 
and i sleep in a tent all summer. 




i think trenton's gonna pull thru this.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> actually i invite everyone over i meet to witness this beautiful thing i've created. i love the pot.
> and i sleep in a tent all summer.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, if you lived around here you'd get shot man.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 5, 2008)

trenton.....it doesn't just stop with the bud you will get either...

10 Grams Of Hash From 2 Plants..thai-tanic.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> trenton.....it doesn't just stop with the bud you will get either...
> 
> 10 Grams Of Hash From 2 Plants..thai-tanic.




i can help with that. .....


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

Shi* fdd that looks more like a piece of wood, look at all the different colors and patterns.

I want some I want some


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 5, 2008)

did you just smash it all together? i block mine up separate...i like the super dark stuff


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 5, 2008)

by the way fdd nice camera........mine gets blurry when i try to get close. we should get together and make trenton a nice canna basket for his troubles what do you think fdd??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> by the way fdd nice camera........mine gets blurry when i try to get close. we should get together and make trenton a nice canna basket for his troubles what do you think fdd??



we should get together and go give trenton a hand.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 5, 2008)

i would not mind...but I think he is more then capable of getting this MAJOR first one under the belt on his own...dude has more common sense then most..sorry to say...but if you do ever need some help trenton...im an hour from you and ill put in my elbow grease to get you your harvest...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> i would not mind...but I think he is more then capable of getting this MAJOR first one under the belt on his own...dude has more common sense then most..sorry to say...but if you do ever need some help trenton...im an hour from you and ill put in my elbow grease to get you your harvest...



you won't make it past my house.


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 5, 2008)

i gotta move to cali.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 5, 2008)

its raining hard.....i bet it's pounding on trenton's garage....that shit is loud..


----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)

Calligrown and FDD You guys are great. 
Hey FDD, I think im gonna grow (what is that like 30 outdoor plants) and get myself a tent. I dont think the land lord would be suspicious. LOL.
Thats tight. It looks like your house is in the middle of neighborhood too. I gotta move to the country.
What sucks is that I have to vacant rooms in my house that are empty. I could totally grow more plants. Maybe experience with hydro. I would if it wernt for the land lord across the street. In the garage I have 30 plants in each 4x8 tray. In front of one tray is my medical marijuana reccomendation and in front of the other is my caregiver form accompanied by a copy of my friends medical marijuana reccomendation. Im totally covered for all 60. Gottal love sonoma county... I could get caregiver from filled out all day. I have so many friends that have medical marijuana reccomendations that dont grow..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

trenton said:


> Calligrown and FDD You guys are great.
> Hey FDD, I think im gonna grow (what is that like 30 outdoor plants) and get myself a tent. I dont think the land lord would be suspicious. LOL.
> Thats tight. It looks like your house is in the middle of neighborhood too. I gotta move to the country.
> What sucks is that I have to vacant rooms in my house that are empty. I could totally grow more plants. Maybe experience with hydro. I would if it wernt for the land lord across the street. In the garage I have 30 plants in each 4x8 tray. In front of one tray is my medical marijuana reccomendation and in front of the other is my caregiver form accompanied by a copy of my friends medical marijuana reccomendation. Im totally covered for all 60. Gottal love sonoma county... I could caregiver from filled out all day. I have so many friends that have medical marijuana reccomendations that dont grow..



if you found your own house out that way.......... with a big backyard...... and a little help from some friends.........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 5, 2008)

yea man....ill get us 100 acres we can play with....


----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Caligrown, what are your thoughts on lights tracks. I may have to spread (actually I will have to spread) the plants out more when it comes to flower time. I am allready planning on making some flat white boards that I could get real close to the plants so it will help reflect light. Its just not as important to me now becuase they are vegging and they seem to be growing fast. 
Also do you think looking at the setup I have that actually 1 light would be good to cover a full 4x8 tray during veg only as long as I had a light track to slowly move the 1000 back and forth.. If that be the case then really I could of invested in a couple electric tracks and saved electricity by only using 2 1000 watt lights to veg 60 plants.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 5, 2008)

Alert Trent! ur mailbox is full


----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)

MailBox unfull


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 5, 2008)

yea man...if you want to run 1 for each trey that is just fine...i dont even think they would grow slower..what you can do that is good is keep all 4 hung and hooked up..but make it to where out of the 2 lights above the trey, 1 be on for a day, then the next on for a day..back and forth..so your only using 2 lights per day but the light position changes every day...it is very healthy for the veg period..I think its called staggering the lights.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hey Caligrown, what are your thoughts on lights tracks. I may have to spread (actually I will have to spread) the plants out more when it comes to flower time. I am allready planning on making some flat white boards that I could get real close to the plants so it will help reflect light. Its just not as important to me now becuase they are vegging and they seem to be growing fast.
> Also do you think looking at the setup I have that actually 1 light would be good to cover a full 4x8 tray during veg only as long as I had a light track to slowly move the 1000 back and forth.. If that be the case then really I could of invested in a couple electric tracks and saved electricity by only using 2 1000 watt lights to veg 60 plants.


you sure you're doing this alone? common sense is starting to rule this thread. 

i'm looking into a light mover myself. i'll have it by the time my next run is ready.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 5, 2008)

you can also make it to where one light is higher then the light next to it..so 1 day the light will be fairly close to the tops..then the next day its say 6 inches higher...then just keep an eye on the tops so they dont get too close to the low light...then slowly raise both of the lights maybe an inch or 2 every couple of days


----------



## kochab (Jan 5, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hey Caligrown, what are your thoughts on lights tracks. I may have to spread (actually I will have to spread) the plants out more when it comes to flower time. I am allready planning on making some flat white boards that I could get real close to the plants so it will help reflect light. Its just not as important to me now becuase they are vegging and they seem to be growing fast.
> Also do you think looking at the setup I have that actually 1 light would be good to cover a full 4x8 tray during veg only as long as I had a light track to slowly move the 1000 back and forth.. If that be the case then really I could of invested in a couple electric tracks and saved electricity by only using 2 1000 watt lights to veg 60 plants.


light movers are supposed to increase the thc concentration upon the overall bud as a whole instaed of being stronger that the side the light is on persay. and they save electricity too !


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

I thought I said this already??????????


----------



## trenton (Jan 5, 2008)

Which leads me to quesion #2. If I were to have a light mover on, How much do you think those cost to run all day. I hoping it would be a whole lot less than another 1000 watt right..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 5, 2008)

its not too bad....but personally..i dont feel you need to go to that extent with this grow...if you had an area you could keep it going in then yes...but you are growing and moving out...i would cut costs a little you have top of the line equipment right now..in my opinion..its even a little overkill what your doing..but in this hobby that is perfectly fine. when you get into a spot where you can stay for a few years, then go all out..but for a low-key grow..low-key is the key word..


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 5, 2008)

light movers couldnt hurt and especially since you got some room there. you can always keep them so its not wasted money. basically, it will increase your yields, but will cost more capital to invest in them. however the investment lasts for most likely your whole life so there ya go. id do it


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 5, 2008)

I priced some light movers when i was at the grow shop the other day, they are exspensive and only cove life 4ft vert. only and you need a ballast for them (kinda better off investing in more light..), atleast the one i seen, but if i had the money... id do it!!


----------



## trenton (Jan 6, 2008)

So during the veg stage when I am doing 18/6 During those 6 hours I just turn the lights off and have the room pich dark correct? However, I do still run my intake, exhaust, and oscallating fans..??


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 6, 2008)

trenton said:


> So during the veg stage when I am doing 18/6 During those 6 hours I just turn the lights off and have the room pich dark correct? However, I do still run my intake, exhaust, and oscallating fans..??


you stand corrected. Great job man keep up proud.


----------



## trenton (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been told that if the leaves are curling upwards around all the edges this meants the plants are too close to the lights. is this true? Some of my leaves on my plants are curled upwards at all the edges. I can take pics if needed..


----------



## trenton (Jan 6, 2008)

Im about to turn my lights back on from the 6 hours off. I went into the room to check the temps. They are at 56.F and humidity at 64%. I choose not to run the intake during the 6 off because it pulls air from outside and it would go well below 56 F. Is this temp to low for the veg stage with lights off? when the lights come on after 1 hour temps are at 75F 40% humidity with intake, exhaust, and 3 oscallating fans in full effect.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 6, 2008)

trenton said:


> I have been told that if the leaves are curling upwards around all the edges this meants the plants are too close to the lights. is this true? Some of my leaves on my plants are curled upwards at all the edges. I can take pics if needed..



When leaves get to hot.. they start to point upward.. BUT there is no curling.. the entire leave changes its angle... they will starting POINTING up...

If you put your hand at leaf level.. and leave t there for a few minutes..or at least a minute and your hand feels fine, then the light is not to HIGH...

and even if your hand does get hot, you should consider blowing air between your plants and your light rather than raise your light.

iloveyou


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 6, 2008)

marked. i wanna see this one finish.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2008)

trenton said:


> Im about to turn my lights back on from the 6 hours off. I went into the room to check the temps. They are at 56.F and humidity at 64%. I choose not to run the intake during the 6 off because it pulls air from outside and it would go well below 56 F. Is this temp to low for the veg stage with lights off? when the lights come on after 1 hour temps are at 75F 40% humidity with intake, exhaust, and 3 oscallating fans in full effect.



those #'s are almost an identical match of mine. mine look great. you need to run the exhaust 24 hours. this will keep the humidity down. the dark temp is a little low. but once again that's what mine's at.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 6, 2008)

doesn't seem too low....although if you start flowering and the temp keeps going that low you will probably end up with some purple buds..


----------



## trenton (Jan 6, 2008)

FDD is that ok for me to have the exhaust on but the intake off for those 6 hours...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2008)

trenton said:


> FDD is that ok for me to have the exhaust on but the intake off for those 6 hours...



depends on how sealed you are. if the exhaust is causing to much vacuum it will be hard on the motor. i do know you can turn the oscillating fans off at night. i only have an exhaust with an open intake. it runs 24/7. i have an oscillating that comes on with the light.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 6, 2008)

yea the floor fans being on at night is ok now but when you start to get bigger plants the fans on at night makes it very humid if your room is pretty sealed.


----------



## trenton (Jan 6, 2008)

What is the ideal temp with lights off both for veg and flower. Also, what is the ideal humidity with lights off both for veg and flower.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2008)

trenton said:


> What is the ideal temp with lights off both for veg and flower. Also, what is the ideal humidity with lights off both for veg and flower.



https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=582


----------



## trenton (Jan 6, 2008)

Fdd Thanks for the link. Damn I really want to get my humidity between 50-60% with the lights on. It always between 30-44%. I bought a humidifier as you can see in some of the pics. I placed it in front of the intake to try to raise humidity with the lights on but it didnt help at all. Of course the garage is probably way to big for that little thing. Any reccomendations.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 6, 2008)

put buckets of water in front of your floor fans...cheap trick


----------



## trenton (Jan 6, 2008)

Caligrown. I will try that. The fans are actually on the walls so I might use a stool or something


----------



## clown (Jan 6, 2008)

trenton said:


> Gottal love sonoma county...


hey dude, i think u give too much personal info.
with pictures of ur garage *before* and all the rooms and shit 
imho.
bad guys come here too!
btw - whats the current situationd with u and ur landlord? =o)


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 6, 2008)

nothing to worry about from his pictures.... more likely to get ass raped by a wild moose...

iloveyou


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 6, 2008)

I understand where you are coming from, but there's nothing to worry about on this site. Not saying you cant be caught but the odds of it are lowwww.
Mr.x



clown said:


> hey dude, i think u give too much personal info.
> with pictures of ur garage *before* and all the rooms and shit
> imho.
> bad guys come here too!
> btw - whats the current situationd with u and ur landlord? =o)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2008)

sonoma county, represent.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jan 6, 2008)

you cali guys are lucky


----------



## kochab (Jan 6, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> you cali guys are lucky


no kidding.


----------



## clown (Jan 6, 2008)

it was just a thought 
someone who lived there or visited the place before 
could recognize it, that's it.
i guess im a bit paranoid, hah? =o)
but from my experience you gotto be carefull, that's all


----------



## jmac (Jan 6, 2008)

I was born in san fransisco i need to move back


----------



## trenton (Jan 6, 2008)

It would be really fuckin creepy is someone could really figure out where i lived based on the inside of my garage and a couple rooms in the house. Im more than carefull


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 6, 2008)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<sacramento California.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 6, 2008)

What Would Be Creepier Is If They Actually Came To Your House..who The Hell Would Waste The Time On A Forum To Bust People...


----------



## mr j2 (Jan 7, 2008)

trenton said:


> Fdd Thanks for the link. Damn I really want to get my humidity between 50-60% with the lights on. It always between 30-44%. I bought a humidifier as you can see in some of the pics. I placed it in front of the intake to try to raise humidity with the lights on but it didnt help at all. Of course the garage is probably way to big for that little thing. Any reccomendations.


a few of these:







(vicks vaporizers)


----------



## stemseed (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking forward to more pics and plant updates 
Lotta chatter 
-Stem


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 7, 2008)

I like your humidity. I don't see anything wrong with it.

The most potent plants on this Earth come from areas with very low humidity. A low humidity, imo just makes the plant more able to reach its genetic maximum of potency.

During flower I feel your humidity is fine. Maybe 50-60% during veg' is ok (use the bowl-a-water trick), but for flower the lower the better, IMO.


----------



## kochab (Jan 7, 2008)

attention trenton. i beleieve that we all want some updated pics on those baby girls in the garage. how is the b/s with the landlord going?
maybe you should put a baby clone on his doorstep and run off before he opens the door....then watch to see how he reacts to it. Youll know how he feels about the subject then....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2008)

kochab said:


> attention trenton. i beleieve that we all want some updated pics on those baby girls in the garage. how is the b/s with the landlord going?
> maybe you should put a baby clone on his doorstep and run off before he opens the door....then watch to see how he reacts to it. Youll know how he feels about the subject then....




that's hilarious. but it's a good way to get to know your neighbors. sneak out at night and put one on the doorstep of everyone on your street. then just sit back with coffee in the morning and play "find the stoners". lol


----------



## djmendoza21 (Jan 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's hilarious. but it's a good way to get to know your neighbors. sneak out at night and put one on the doorstep of everyone on your street. then just sit back with coffee in the morning and play "find the stoners". lol


A very good way to show up on th news too.

Haha

Hopefully you dont have any sour neighbors.


----------



## philli007 (Jan 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's hilarious. but it's a good way to get to know your neighbors. sneak out at night and put one on the doorstep of everyone on your street. then just sit back with coffee in the morning and play "find the stoners". lol


 
LMAO! Ya caught me off guard with that one, coffee went thru my nose and everything


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh man you guys are a trip. I wish I could try that. Sucks we live in the age with too many cameras. Someone will try it and end up on the news dropping off presents and running into a 10 year old setting a dog shit bag on fire.


----------



## trapper (Jan 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's hilarious. but it's a good way to get to know your neighbors. sneak out at night and put one on the doorstep of everyone on your street. then just sit back with coffee in the morning and play "find the stoners". lol


i would do it but i just watched this show called csi,now im not to sure those guys are sharper then a razors edge,what if they send those jokers to the crime scene.


----------



## kochab (Jan 7, 2008)

trapper said:


> i would do it but i just watched this show called csi,now im not to sure those guys are sharper then a razors edge,what if they send those jokers to the crime scene.


for 20 pot plants in 1 neighborhood? hell anyone with some rootone powder and 1 seed from a bag of schwag can do that.......
ha ha woukldent it be funny if his landlord raised said little clone for a while only to find out that it was a male.
thanks for the idea fdd. Ive actually done this to people that i didnt know were cool or not to try and find out.

now i know how to test the whole neighborhood.lol

watching the third person i did it with stomp the poor little clone to death on the front stoop made me quit doing this...... besides it only really shows if the person has an interest in GROWING weed, not a hate for all marijuana.

on second thought trenton......just leave a little nugg on his front porch like i used to do when i lived in apartments trying to find out who was cool and who wasnt....
they would either pick it up and bring it in.....or kick it over to someone elses stoop so they wouldent be associated with it. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2008)

kochab said:


> for 20 pot plants in 1 neighborhood? hell anyone with some rootone powder and 1 seed from a bag of schwag can do that.......
> ha ha woukldent it be funny if his landlord raised said little clone for a while only to find out that it was a male.
> thanks for the idea fdd. Ive actually done this to people that i didnt know were cool or not to try and find out.
> 
> ...



good stuff.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 7, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> Oh man you guys are a trip. I wish I could try that. Sucks we live in the age with too many cameras. Someone will try it and end up on the news dropping off presents and running into a 10 year old setting a dog shit bag on fire.


haha you guys are killing me


----------



## happy.fuzz (Jan 7, 2008)

I have an op in my rental and when I moved in I established that I _telecommuted. _My rental agency is under the assumpyion that I work at home and do everything on my computer. It covers why I am home all day and that I must have _at least_ 24 hours of notice. You see I work crazy split shifts in my home office and cannot have people just coming in at any hours of the day. *wink,wink*. This should cover all your issues with your landlord. I cannot believe all this happened to you but good luck. Use the advice it totally works.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 7, 2008)

happy.fuzz said:


> I have an op in my rental and when I moved in I established that I _telecommuted. _My rental agency is under the assumpyion that I work at home and do everything on my computer. It covers why I am home all day and that I must have _at least_ 24 hours of notice. You see I work crazy split shifts in my home office and cannot have people just coming in at any hours of the day. *wink,wink*. This should cover all your issues with your landlord. I cannot believe all this happened to you but good luck. Use the advice it totally works.


LOL great minds think alike. I told my landlord that i am a part time music producer and that i would be setting up all equipment there. (mainly because of my hydro bill that would greatly increase in the following months) Went over perfect, so far so good


----------



## trenton (Jan 7, 2008)

Its picture day everyone. My tallest plant is the sour diesel at 21". Grand Daddy Purple at 12". I dont want to flower untill the majority of my sour diesel is at 24" and the majority of the grand daddy purple is at 18". The grand daddy purple looks great but its not giving me much of a height increase daily. Also some of the plants (especially the grand daddy purple) are a pain in the ass to water because there are hella leaves right at the dirt. I'm still able to water it's just a pain in the ass. Pics in 5 minutes.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like you know what your doing, great job.


----------



## trenton (Jan 7, 2008)

The Jungle!


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks great, perfect temp and perfect humidity level. Keep it up i wanna see this one finish.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking great Trenton! Keep up the good work!


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 7, 2008)

Feel free to check out my gallery and rating my pics


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW !!!!!!!!...


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 7, 2008)

Im envious, Great work! I would like to turn out something like this in the next few months. maybe summer time. Congrads!!
Mr.X


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 7, 2008)

you could so start flowering them right now...they would get huge


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2008)

beautiful. 

you can trim those lower branches anytime you want. i clip mine throughout the whole veg cycle. they never even notice when i do it one or two branches here and there. it will help focus growth towards the tops and make it easier to water. for now i'd just do enough so you can water freely. 

really looks good my friend. i haven't forgotten you. things and stuff.........


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> you could so start flowering them right now...they would get huge



sssssshhhhhhh, they could get "huger".  i'd go 1 more week then blow that sh*t up. i envy.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 7, 2008)

tomato cages are a good addition at that size also...gives support to big buds and gives you something to tie branches to..


----------



## trenton (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks FDD and caligrown. Yeah Im gonna go at least another week otherwise my garage wont look like a real jungle when it comes to harvest. lol
Caligrown tomato cages. Are you saying I should do a scrog (screen of green).
Also, FDD give me some detailed instructions on how to clip the lower branches. I just want to make sure I'm doing it the right way


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 7, 2008)

no like this...ill get you a picture right now


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> tomato cages are a good addition at that size also...gives support to big buds and gives you something to tie branches to..



excellent advice. i used one for the first time last year and it saved my ass. there gonna get big and top heavy trenton. throw a tomato cage around each one. use a cage at least as tall as the plants are now. they're gonna be 3 feet tall when finished. i'm guessing 6+ lbs.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tomato Cages | Texas Tomato Cage Revolutionary Tomato Cages for Growing Tomatoes


----------



## trenton (Jan 7, 2008)

I hate to say it but my friend that sold me the sour diesel clones said it will get to 6 feet easy. Yet he only yields 1-2 oz per plant. That part kinda sucks. Also, flower time on sour diesel takes 72 days. Quality takes time I guess.


----------



## trenton (Jan 7, 2008)

BigMike thanks for the link. 60 of those can get real expensive.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 7, 2008)

like this....60 cents at walmart..


----------



## NO GROW (Jan 7, 2008)

There are some that are alot cheaper then those.

EDIT: Like the ones in the picture above me.


----------



## trenton (Jan 7, 2008)

walmarts the way to go then. thanks. This is still called a scrog correct?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 7, 2008)

trenton said:


> BigMike thanks for the link. 60 of those can get real expensive.


sorry, i was just trying to show you a link for a pic.

like cali said....^^^^^^


----------



## NO GROW (Jan 7, 2008)

No its not scrog, the plants aren't growing through the screen. They are just there for support. 

Example: You start flowering and your buds get heavy and the plant want to lean, the cage will act as a support and keep them from falling/snapping.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 7, 2008)

No Not Scrog...just For Support...


----------



## trenton (Jan 7, 2008)

ok. got it


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 7, 2008)

Thousand Watters Make Huge Buds...the Cage Gives Support So The Branches Dont Break..and They Most Likely Will Break You Have 4 Lights...your Buds Are Going To Be Huge


----------



## trenton (Jan 7, 2008)

Caligrown.I am getting the cages for sure. Thanks for that advice. As for the 4 1000 watters. Do you really think it will be enough when it comes to flower. Plants are gonna get real big and I am positive I will have to move them out of the trays so the leaves and buds are not touching everywhere


----------



## tckfui (Jan 7, 2008)

I would buy 4 more if I could... no thats a lie, i would buy like 40 more if I could


----------



## trenton (Jan 7, 2008)

OK, im off to the movies. Im gonna see National Treasure. I'll let you know if it's any good. More pics tomorrow. Oh yeah I bought a 7,000 watt generator with many 110 outlets and a 240 outlet with a 30 amp breaker. No more power outages for me. That will run the entire grow room, computer, 50" plasma, and the surround sound. What the heck. Ill take pics of that too. Good night and thanks for all the advice.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 7, 2008)

trenton said:


> OK, im off to the movies. Im gonna see National Treasure. I'll let you know if it's any good. More pics tomorrow. Oh yeah I bought a 7,000 watt generator with many 110 outlets and a 240 outlet with a 30 amp breaker. No more power outages for me. That will run the entire grow room, computer, 50" plasma, and the surround sound. What the heck. Ill take pics of that too. Good night and thanks for all the advice.


damn 
those run at about 2k each. hope you get well over your money's worth at the end of this grow!


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 7, 2008)

looking good trent


----------



## mdgtptrl (Jan 7, 2008)

stemseed said:


> damn
> those run at about 2k each. hope you get well over your money's worth at the end of this grow!


hey, with 60 plants (all of which look AWESOME, trenton) i think it'll work out

I'm watching this one...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I would buy 4 more if I could... no thats a lie, i would buy like 40 more if I could



i'll second that.

get as many as you can. 

i love this thread.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry to tell you but I think your friend is not telling you the truth. 2 oz for a 6 foot plant?????????

I got two oz from my 12" (1foot) plant. The same stand. SD- So That is a good thing for you. And not just that with all of the clippings you will be able make some good cannabutter. heheheehe cannabutter. cookies ,brownies, cake.....................

Good luck bro.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 8, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Sorry to tell you but I think your friend is not telling you the truth. 2 oz for a 6 foot plant?????????


I'm sure that'll disappoint trenton


----------



## zechbro (Jan 8, 2008)

looking real good man, what nutes are you using and at what strength?


----------



## trenton (Jan 8, 2008)

No dissapointment at all. Heck, I hope he's not telling the truth. I will be very happy to get 6 Lbs out of all 60 plants, however I am not going to count my eggs before they hatch.


----------



## trenton (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok guys Im a bit worried. Ever since the power went out 30 hours straight the plants have been acting a bit wierd. Before the power went out i had the light on 24/0 veg. Power came back on again after 30 straight hours and I resummed my veg state but changed the time ratio to 18/6 which i plan to keep it at for at least another 7 days before I switch to flower. Twice now since the power has came back on I have noticed all the plants to be very droopy. The first time it lasted for about 8 hours then the leaves came back up. Now tonight I come home from the movies and check the plants before the lights are about to go off for 6 hours and every leave on every plant is droppy. By droopy I mean that every leave hangs down as if the plant has no strength. What does this mean. This worries me a bit. I believe something has happened from the power being off. I dont believe it is a water/soil/or food issue.


----------



## jesus3 (Jan 8, 2008)

not a experienced grower but i think you have nothing to worry about,they are stressed and recovering in few days.how its going with landlord?hope all is ok.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 8, 2008)

trenton said:


> I don't believe it is a water/soil/or food issue.


Just make sure you're not over watering. How close are your lights from the canopy? Be sure to get them as close as possible.


----------



## trenton (Jan 8, 2008)

God I hope im not overwatering. Lights are about 23" from the tops of the plants. If they are overwatered. lights off for 6 hours might make things worse right??


----------



## stemseed (Jan 8, 2008)

Hm, I wouldn't worry too much. Lowering your lights will help regardless. You are loosing a lot of light with them that far up, however close you think you can get them you should do that next time lights are on.

And you might want to let your soil dry a little extra until the next water.
Good luck,
Stem


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 8, 2008)

no...they are going through a slight shock from the power outage and also now they are introduced to some dark time every night which they didnt used to have...they are just adapting to the environment....give them a couple days and they will be great


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 8, 2008)

hey i need help trimming...my hands hurt..


----------



## stemseed (Jan 8, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> no...they are going through a slight shock from the power outage and also now they are introduced to some dark time every night which they didnt used to have...they are just adapting to the environment....give them a couple days and they will be great


I was thinking that as well, but don't you think those lights are a bit high cali?


----------



## trenton (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone. If it wasnt in dark mode i would take some pics. Its crazy because when i took the pictures earlier this evening they looked great, then I get home from the movies and check on them (light was still on at that time) and they look like there gonna die on me. Lights are on a timer now and they are schduled to go back on at 7:00AM. I will take pics at around noon tomorrow.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 8, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> hey i need help trimming...my hands hurt..


I'll help


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 8, 2008)

naw.....they are too young to have 4000 watts pounding them...give them time they are like 2 weeks old.....and if you look at the plants in the pictures you can see that they are not really stretching at all...just enough to get new nodes.....hps light is tricky..usually what you think would work better using common sense doesn't and the opposite does...at this point in the grow it is almost impossible to fook the plants up..just keep them alive and healthy..once you start to flower is when you have to keep a better eye on things and inspect each individual plant. But he is doing better then most and the plants he is using are fairly resilient anyways..


----------



## stemseed (Jan 8, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> naw.....they are too young to have 4000 watts pounding them...give them time they are like 2 weeks old.....and if you look at the plants in the pictures you can see that they are not really stretching at all...just enough to get new nodes.....hps light is tricky..usually what you think would work better using common sense doesn't and the opposite does...at this point in the grow it is almost impossible to fook the plants up..just keep them alive and healthy..once you start to flower is when you have to keep a better eye on things and inspect each individual plant. But he is doing better then most and the plants he is using are fairly resilient anyways..


Ah, well you know better. I learn every day 
Stem


----------



## jmac (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Trent no worries get a moister meter if you dont have one already.My girls would droop when they were young under the hid lights but their turning out pretty good its hard to tell how much water to give them to much and they droop,not enough and they droop.Like cali said its hard to mess them up at this stage.Btw forget giving all ur neighbors baby clones hook me up
...........................................................Jmac


----------



## DWR (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice. 

Gl.

Have Fun.

Got a spare room over there


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 8, 2008)

ya bro no worries, one of the only times you should start to worry is when you see the drying out, wilted or if the whole plant is tilted over. 

Hay fdd what kinda of yields should one see from a 5/6 foot plant?? with the this type of set up. ya ya I know its hard to say. Yield has no constant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2008)

lift a couple of your pots. are they heavy? let them dry out until they are light. very light. after a few waterings and drying outs you will get a feel for how wet the soil is just by lifting your pots. lift them a couple times a day until you get the feel. it works.


----------



## kochab (Jan 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> lift a couple of your pots. are they heavy? let them dry out until they are light. very light. after a few waterings and drying outs you will get a feel for how wet the soil is just by lifting your pots. lift them a couple times a day until you get the feel. it works.



its called hefting. he taught it to me when i came here a long ass time ago....and since i havent overwatered the girls. in fact since ive figured out about how much water my plants use, I dont even have to pick up the pot anymore. 
thanks fdd.


----------



## kochab (Jan 8, 2008)

DAMN trenton......great job man! those nodes are coming out close right next to each other. how many nodes do most of the plants have may i ask?
the tomatoe cages could be a lifesaver in your case.
i have less than 20 flowering @ a time and i have to tie my plants branches up all over the room......it gets REALLY ugly with 20....id hate to have to do 60 that way, LOL

you are really doing a great job man, keep that landlord out of your hair. especially if your gonna flower those girls soon


----------



## trenton (Jan 8, 2008)

Kochab I will do a node count sometime today and let you know. I found this little critter on the wall in my grow room. It is 3/4 of an inch long. I sprayed floromite on it and watched it dye then took a pic. What is it.. Good or bad..


----------



## tm21thc (Jan 8, 2008)

Where are the PICS??? I wanna see weeeeeddddd!


----------



## trenton (Jan 8, 2008)

firsr we have to figure out what critter this is than I will post more pics.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe one of these? 

Order Dermaptera - Earwigs - BugGuide.Net


----------



## NO GROW (Jan 8, 2008)

..................................I posted a link I dont know what happened to it.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 8, 2008)

looks like some sort of evil bug!!! but not bud evil... thouh it could be I think thrips looks somthning like that... I dont know... look in the grow FAW I think theres pics of diferent bud killing bugs!


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like what we used to call a silver fish...I don't think they do harm to plants. They live of of decomposing matter, they really like paper! Hope this helps....Now post some pics! Or I will, and take over your thread!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 8, 2008)

doesn't look like a bud eating bug to me.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 8, 2008)

yes silver fish, my grandma had them in her old newspapers. they eat whole plants, and if there is 1 there is 100,000,000, just kidding.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 8, 2008)

whats up T...hows the shit?????????


----------



## kochab (Jan 8, 2008)

glad you got that ugly fucker before it made it into your bedroom and into your bed

whats the node count? wheres the pics? were addicted, it _*Hurts!!!!!*_


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2008)

it's a silverfish. also known as a german cockroach......Google Image Result for http://www.pestcontrolcanada.com/INSECTS/Silverfish.jpg

you're fine.


----------



## trenton (Jan 9, 2008)

Just got back from the gym and there it is again. Plants are droopy as hell 2 hours befor the lights go off for 6. I hope they hurry up and re-adjust from that power outage. 
I will take some more detailed pics tomorrow guys (i promise).


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 9, 2008)

trenton said:


> Just got back from the gym and there it is again. Plants are droopy as hell 2 hours befor the lights go off for 6. I hope they hurry up and re-adjust from that power outage.
> I will take some more detailed pics tomorrow guys (i promise).


Have you been over watering? whats your watering schedule like?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2008)

did you lower your lights? they may be to low.


----------



## trenton (Jan 9, 2008)

I water every 3 to 4 days. The plants are in 3 gallon buckets (fox farms soil) and on average I give them a half gallon of water each. Every other watering or approx once per week I add nutrients to my water. I use what is recomended by fox farms but cut the reccomended dosage in half. I always PH my water with my super expensive PH pen to approx 6.4-6.5


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds perfect, better than what im doing lol. Whats the temp inside the grow room?


----------



## trenton (Jan 9, 2008)

Again, Im currently vegging 18/6. With lights on temp is 74-78F and humidity is 35%-42% Lights off temp is between 55-65F Humidity at 60-73%


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 9, 2008)

trenton said:


> Again, Im currently vegging 18/6. With lights on temp is 74-78F and humidity is 35%-42% Lights off temp is between 55-65F Humidity at 60-73%


 are you going to be able to bring that RH down during flowering?

i don't wanna see you lose all of this to some mold...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 9, 2008)

they may not be getting enough nutes. What's your ppm's?

A nutrient deficiency looks like a cell collapse (the natural appearance of the firm leaves lose some or all of their stiffness), usually along with some form of discoloration and or wilting.The affected part may wither and die, but it should not look like nute burn. That is the major difference between a nute burn and a nutrient problem. In time, you should be able to easily tell the difference yourself. If you suspect it is a nute def', then check your pH. If your pH is not right, then solve the pH problem before you attempt anything else.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 9, 2008)

55 is too cold....try to warm them up at night maybe...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 9, 2008)

my room never drops below 69 and never above 81..average lights on is about 75 and off is 70


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 9, 2008)

trenton said:


> Just got back from the gym and there it is again. Plants are droopy as hell 2 hours befor the lights go off for 6. I hope they hurry up and re-adjust from that power outage.
> I will take some more detailed pics tomorrow guys (i promise).



can i see a picture of this droop?

if you are concerned about mold, you can get a sulphur burner. they work great..

have an oscillating fan blowing at all times in your grow room... you probably do 

cheers


----------



## trenton (Jan 9, 2008)

Here are some more pics. I took quite afew close ups so you can look at some of the leaves that were burned from the spidemite spray a week ago. Now it looks like the yellowish burn markes are turnig brow. Im starting to wonder if its more deficiency than all burns.


----------



## jmac (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey trent I also use fox farm ocean forest and did not use any nutes during veg,Im not saying dont use nutes but be careful that soil is packed with all kinds of good stuff. Get a moister meter only 10 dollars and takes all the guess work out and then youll know exactly how much and when to water. It kind of looks like a nute problem to me check this link out.....https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=588


----------



## stemseed (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank god you have pictures now! I believe the problem is most definitely a nutrient deficiency problem. 

I could guess that there is a manganese deficiency from too much magnesium in which case you'd need to treat with any feed containing Mn(manganese), but I would trust one of the other more exeperienced growers on this site to help you out trenton.... I'm only guessing.

I'm interested to see what the problem is myself. 

Good luck,
Stem


----------



## stemseed (Jan 9, 2008)

edited this out, dont want to recommend something that'll hurt em.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like nute burn to me, where the lower leaf tips are going brown and the whole leaves look quite 'crispy'.

I would back right off on the nutes man.

I don't know if you'll need to flush. I hope not, cos 60 x 3 gallon tubs to flush is gonna use a LOT of water!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 9, 2008)

IMO it is undernute. Definite 'P' deficiency, which is rare in seed plants. I believe your problem may be PH, if not then it's definitely undernute.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 9, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> I believe your problem may be PH,



i always have to go with ph..

trenton.. don't panic. they are far from horrible and you will still get a good harvest...

what have you been pH ing your water at?.... 

you need to change it... regardless of what you have been doing... if you have been doing 6.8, then you need to move to 6.0 for one watering or maybe 2... you definitely need to make different or more nutrients available for your plants to absorb..and you should do this through PH change rather than adding more nutrients...

cheers


----------



## tckfui (Jan 9, 2008)

PH of 2?! wouldnt that be crazy nutso???
what makes an acid more acidic other than its PH? for instence, if you toke all the PH down you had and mixed it with water and it was like a .2 ... it wouldnt be like a crazy acid that melts through everything... or would it?


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 9, 2008)

I see heat stress also...I don't know if your lights are to close, but there is some raising of edges going on..The burnt spots on the leaf's, are they all from the foliar spray? There is burn starting from some of the tips, and that looks like over nut, but it looks like the worst of it is on the lower half of the plants..Hmm, The combination of crispy leafs on the bottom and wavy leathery leafs on top has to point to something solid. I wish I had some answers for you, but I would have to be guessing. If I was to guess though, I would think, #1 you sprayed with the lights on, causing spots #2 At some point, maybe even know, the temps got to hot #3 Your PH was off causing some deficiencies #4 You over watered, causing them to droop and get that leathery look. I am of course just speculating, while examining your pictures. I would not trip to hard on this, it is just a lesson for your growing credentials...


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 9, 2008)

I think Gk was trying to say #1 thing to do and #2 thing to do... Don't ph the water to 2!LOL


----------



## trenton (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok pH has been at 6.4-6.6 always. Yes I did use foliar spray (flormite) on the plants and the lights were on at the time. It took about 30 minutes to fully saturate all 60 plants. I left the lights on so I could see. after I was done spraying I turned the lights off for a few hours. Im sure that just by having the lights on for 30 minutes while I was saturating the %$% out of the leaves is what caused the burning. I did this 8 days ago. Maybe it was more on the bottom of the plants beacuse the plants were much smaller at that time so at that time it was actually near the top (if you know what I mean). Anyways, I think it should be normal for thoses leaves in particular to turn brown, get crispy or whatever becausee of the damage of the burns. The damage from the burns was causing those leaves to slowly dye off. Could this make sense. This is all a guess to me though.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 9, 2008)

If it was only burn you wouldn't have the wilting so much. I'm pretty sure it's a nutrient problem. Follow the above advice ^^ of garden knowm or skunk


----------



## trenton (Jan 9, 2008)

Stem. Don't you think that the droopyness is a possible cause from the PGE being out for 30 hours straight. Im hoping that that is the problem and they will come back stable in a few days.


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 9, 2008)

I see nutrient deficiency.

Try adding a small dosage of nutes, if that doesnt help them or makes them worse, then flush. Also, you have monsters man, bigger then most people... its going to use a lot more nutrients then a guy using fox farms ocean soil for plants that are under a 250w light.

THe roots are probably completely rootbound in that pot (which is good), and they have more then likely sucked all the nutes out... so add some more!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 9, 2008)

whats up t................still stressing????


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 9, 2008)

one thing I did notice that I myself would probably do differently is water with less water more often...you said about a half gallon each.. I have the same size pots and I do 400 ml of water while vegging about every other day..and during flower I up it to about 800-1200 ml of water every second day...just my 2 cents though..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 9, 2008)

tckfui said:


> PH of 2?! wouldnt that be crazy nutso???
> what makes an acid more acidic other than its PH? for instence, if you toke all the PH down you had and mixed it with water and it was like a .2 ... it wouldnt be like a crazy acid that melts through everything... or would it?



2 waterings ... NOT PH 2.0

lol


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 9, 2008)

trenton said:


> Ok pH has been at 6.4-6.6 always. Yes I did use foliar spray (flormite) on the plants and the lights were on at the time. It took about 30 minutes to fully saturate all 60 plants. I left the lights on so I could see. after I was done spraying I turned the lights off for a few hours. Im sure that just by having the lights on for 30 minutes while I was saturating the %$% out of the leaves is what caused the burning. I did this 8 days ago. Maybe it was more on the bottom of the plants beacuse the plants were much smaller at that time so at that time it was actually near the top (if you know what I mean). Anyways, I think it should be normal for thoses leaves in particular to turn brown, get crispy or whatever becausee of the damage of the burns. The damage from the burns was causing those leaves to slowly dye off. Could this make sense. This is all a guess to me though.


then I would try 7.0.. than going down to 6.0...

1. I have never seen heat stressed plants that look like that.. all the heat stressed plants i have encounters have leaves point UP.. no curling.. just pointing up.. the entire leaf

2. I have always heard more water and less frequency.. not the other way around.. and this has worked fantastic for me.. it looks like you have great amounts of perlite in your soil.. correct? this should take care of any over watering problems...

i am not trying to say i am right or they are wrong.. just adding my 2 cents...

iloveyou


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 9, 2008)

I checked the pictures again for what I though I saw, and I see some of you plants cupping on the edges. That is why I added possibility of some heat stress. I am sure that if this is a problem, that it is only one small piece of the puzzle. BTW, how have you been measuring your PH?


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey T. 
I'm pretty sure its not because of the 30 hours that the power was out, the plants only missed 14 hours not that big of a deal. I wouldn't recommend doing it over and over. Dam power outs...

What do the leaves feel like? are they soft, hard, brittle ect. 

Try razing the lights. 

You also can take one of the plants that look bad and flush it and test the run off water. 
I would do both ph and ec/ppm 

Hope some of this info helps.

Good luck bro


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 9, 2008)

*Hey T. 
I'm pretty sure its not because of the 30 hours that the power was out, the plants only missed 14 hours not that big of a deal. I wouldn't recommend doing it over and over. Dam power outs...

What do the leaves feel like? are they soft, hard, brittle ect. 

Try razing the lights. 

You also can take one of the plants that look bad and flush it and test the run off water. 
I would do both ph and ec/ppm 

Hope some of this info helps.

Good luck bro

*_Dido that..._


----------



## kochab (Jan 9, 2008)

or whatever day it was you posted these pics (2 pages ago how my account displays)
but i have highlighted some possible areas of concern in 2 of the pictures. The areas of red circles have red tint to the leaf stems and not the stalks to the plant so this makes me believe that it is a prosperous deficiency instead of a genetic trait. also the areas with purple circles are leaf stems and stalks that only have green in them, but this is also NEW growth that has not yet shown the deficiency.....

this is all my opinion trenton. im experienced but im no pro like you with 60 @ one time lol.
id check your ph levels and experiment a little bit with those. take 6 plants and up the ph a little, take 6 more and up it a bit. see which ones show more improvement if any (prevents killing them all really quickly if you go the wrong way with it). I wouldent worry about the burnt leaves unless it continues farther up the plant @ a fast progressive rate, since you plan on eventually lollipopping them anyways and dont even really need the branches as clones (but could use them for profit if you could root and market them....).
i believe that the leaf curling and branch drooping could be due to overwatering and the light conditions.....just a guess though as i cant really picture others grow conditions and critique their methods unless i see them firsthand. oh and id raise the lights a little until you get through this crisis man. it cant hurt.

good luck trenton. I hope that this is all helpfull in some way to you


----------



## jmac (Jan 9, 2008)

Is the new growth a nice green? Do you let your water sit out for a day or two before watering? Like Garden Knowm said ajust the ph as it can lock out nutes. I would recomend a moister meter that could be the whole problem of droopy droopers MOISTUREMETERMOISTUREMETERMOISTUREMETERMOISTUREMETERMOISTUREMETER..Jmac


----------



## kochab (Jan 9, 2008)

jmac said:


> Is the new growth a nice green? Do you let your water sit out for a day or two before watering? Like Garden Knowm said ajust the ph as it can lock out nutes. I would recomend a moister meter that could be the whole problem of droopy droopers MOISTUREMETERMOISTUREMETERMOISTUREMETERMOISTUREMETERMOISTUREMETER..Jmac


new growth looks healthy as hell to me. old growth does too except for select spots of the brown and crinkleys...lol.
look at the pictures that I reposted with the purple circles. that shit is green as hell!


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Jan 9, 2008)

trenton said:


> Again, Im currently vegging 18/6. With lights on temp is 74-78F and humidity is 35%-42% Lights off temp is between 55-65F Humidity at 60-73%


 
Hey man - I am no pro but it sounds a little cold in there at dark time. I would get a space heater in there for the dark hours to help keep it a little warmer, especially when you go to 12/12 - that will be more hours of coldness. Also do you have your lights set on at night and off during the day? - that could help with the dark temps a little. Also if you can get some styrofoam or something similar and put it under those bins all your plants are in... to insulate it from the concrete floor some. I am sure your leaf spotting and yellowing are from a nute over/under prob but the temp should be addressed as well imo.. just my 2 cents - skilled growers please chime in if I am wrong - I don't want to spread any mis-info.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 10, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with the temps. The answer to this is easy. It is deficiency of 'P' or phosphorous. This is cause by a couple of things, the main one is PH, the second is undernute (get a ppm meter!), the last is iron toxicity.

Are you using an iron supplement? Where are you getting your water from?


----------



## DWR (Jan 10, 2008)

ever try'd normal water ? 

Cook up 30 litres in a big Saucepan...... then u give the plants the water u distilated ??

dont know if this would help, but a try would defently be well worth it ?

Just say this cuz i heard this guy talking bout this on tv yesterday ^^ i was like oh. ok cool ^^


----------



## trenton (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for all you advice. I just got home and havnt checked on them because they are on there 6 hours lights off. I did by a oil filled radiator heater and place in the room today befor the lights went off. I also ran the temp gauge to the room outside of the grow room. The temp is 68F and the humidity is at 57%. I think the space heater is helping a lot. I will take all the advice into consideration and spend lots of time with the plants tomorrow. (or later today I should say). Thanks again


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 10, 2008)

trenton said:


> Thanks for all you advice. I just got home and havnt checked on them because they are on there 6 hours lights off. I did by a oil filled radiator heater and place in the room today befor the lights went off. I also ran the temp gauge to the room outside of the grow room. The temp is 68F and the humidity is at 57%. I think the space heater is helping a lot. I will take all the advice into consideration and spend lots of time with the plants tomorrow. (or later today I should say). Thanks again


Cannabis MUST have a 10-20f drop in heat during the dark period. This is essential for photosynthesis the next day. Incorporating the heater is a good thing for your humidity if it was too high, but you will need to compensate for this and now get your plants used to a higher temp during the lights on period.

So if it's 68f during lights out. You want the temp to be 78f during the lights on.

This is an important process. Luckily cannabis can adapt very quickly, but there are still some basic rules that should be followed.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow... didn't know this either.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 10, 2008)

cannabis loves light but thrives better (grows bigger) in a cooler climate. So we aim to get a combination of both. Enough light so that cannabis believes it is in the tropics but enough ventilation so that it can grow nice and strong, healthily.

The 10f drop is normal and essential for the plant to go about its metabolic processes.

to my mind, any input of heat during lights out must be compensated for during lights on.


----------



## zechbro (Jan 10, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> The 10f drop is normal and essential for the plant to go about its metabolic processes.


but dont people grow sweet as with lights on 24/0 and they grow fine... so theres no real need for the dark period and the plant would benifit from more light?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 10, 2008)

during flower.

There should be no need to turn off your lights during veg'. Also my point is that his temps are fine. If he's in veg', he should veg' 24/0. Do you want a debate about this? lol

the temps are not cold enough to prevent the uptake of P. Also, aren't these 1000w lights. how is it too cold?

feeding once then feeding plain water may not be supplying the plants with adequate nutes, or even adequate levels. just maybe he's still being a little overcautious with the nutes. A ppm meter would solve the problem instantly, and give peace of mind to boot.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 10, 2008)

hah, all the time and money spent on everything, yea you might as well get a ppm meter.


----------



## jmac (Jan 10, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Hi Trenton
> 
> -Lights off for 30 hours - no big deal, not the first time
> -18-6 is the way to go.. Actually I would go 20-4
> ...


......................................



looks like we have a debate gk says give it dark time skunkush says 24/0 what will be the aftermath tune in to find out


----------



## trenton (Jan 10, 2008)

I just took some pics of my droopy ass plants. I havnt watered them in 2 days. Im just waiting it out a little bit and doing more research.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok... not the 24/0-whatever else debate again please...

There's a definite 'P' deficiency.

For this to happen in a seed plant from veg' there are 4 options.

1. Ph
2. Undernute
3. Iron toxicity
4. Too low temps.


IMO, the temps are NOT too low. Certainly not low enough to prevent the plant from uptaking 'P'.


----------



## Happiman (Jan 10, 2008)

I've noticed the fans on the walls are quite high and far away, are they strong enough to keep all the plants moving? 

Also, I don't see any fans blowing through the stems? The air needs to circulate between the plant's lower branches, especially since they're quite close together. I keep an oscillating fan at floor level, about 6" from my plants.

Are you taking temps from the centre of each group of plants? it could get very warm in there if the air isn't circulating properly. 


Apart from the drooping, they look great. I'm sure you'll get them fit again soon and reap a fine harvest!


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 10, 2008)

I know I mentioned this before but I seriously believe in a Magnesium deficiency. This would cause the exaggerated lines on the blades, and the curling on the edges. 

Go find yourself a good 20-20-20 food, some cal mag and invest in a ph/ppm probe combo... will set you back up too $300 but you will never look back.

My prize possession is a BlueLab. Love it!
I mean if you bought a generator you should have an awesome meter.

Also I would agree on the moisture meter, can't hurt if he can't tell yet.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 10, 2008)

magnesium is even rarer than phosphorous... if he's using ordinary tap water then this is full of these minerals already.

An overdose of these minerals, particularly calcium can lead to many more problems.

I never need to use these supplements. Also most NPK feeds have enough of these minerals already.

The thing is too, it could always be both. A deficiency of one nutrient often has detrimental effects to othe uptake of others.

Both things, of course, also lead back to PH. 

i say he's undernuting, period... and because of this there are shows of more than one deficiency.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 10, 2008)

*magnesium is even rarer than phosphorous... if he's using ordinary tap water then this is full of these minerals already.

An overdose of these minerals, particularly calcium can lead to many more problems.

I never need to use these supplements. Also most NPK feeds have enough of these minerals already.

The thing is too, it could always be both. A deficiency of one nutrient often has detrimental effects to othe uptake of others.

Both things, of course, also lead back to PH. 

i say he's undernuting, period... and because of this there are shows of more than one deficiency.

*_I love ya Skunk! In a hetero way that is!LOL_


----------



## trenton (Jan 10, 2008)

I believe Im undernuting. Today was my watering day so I watered 30 of them with a good anount of the right nutrients. I let you know how they react soon. If this doesnt make a change. I will look into magnesium defiency.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 10, 2008)

What food and how much?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 10, 2008)

i think he uses fox farm basic nutes..not exactly sure which ones...


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah I heard that too but I don't think I've read on how much of exactly which ones. I have never used fox farm nutes. GH has always served me well


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 10, 2008)

fox farm is good....i use them every other harvest...i switch between advanced nutrients and fox farms..


----------



## jmac (Jan 10, 2008)

hey trent did you check your ph in the soil,I know you ph your water but check the soil if its off it could stop the plant from taking in nutrients. I know Ive asked you this 50 times already but do you have a moisture meter let me know or just tell me to shut the h*ll up about it lol.Its hard for me to belive your not giving enough nutes because I didnt use any nutes during veg w/ fox farm soil.So that leads me to think ph or water so check that soil good luck................Jmac


----------



## trenton (Jan 10, 2008)

I have the fox farms ocean mix. The 3 reccomended food nutrients to use with it are Grow Big, Big Bloom, and Tiger Bloom. During the veg state according to Fox farms brochures you are suppose to use 3 teaspoons per gallon of grow big which is rated at 6-4-4 and 2 tablespoons of Big Bloom rated at 0.01-0.3-0.7. I have usually done have of this dosage every other watering, but today I did the full reccomended dosage as mentioned above. I hope this will help. Please feel free to give me your thoughts.


----------



## trenton (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks JMAC . No, I dont have a moisture meter. What is it and what does it do? Also, how much is it? Now you tell em you have done a complete veg before with fox farms ocean soil and used no nutes whatsoever. Just Phd water. If thats the case then nutes are not going to solve my problem.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 10, 2008)

you can get a cheap moisture meter for under 10 dollars. tells you when your soil is moist or dry.


----------



## trenton (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks. How many inches down the soil does it check for moisture


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 10, 2008)

home depot has one in the garden center for 18.99...it will tell you fert levels too...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 10, 2008)

here ill take a picture of mine real quick...brb


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 10, 2008)

trenton said:


> Thanks. How many inches down the soil does it check for moisture


 mine could check like 10-12 inches down in the pot.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 10, 2008)

nevermind...my p.o.s. camera wont turn on..i hate this freakin thing


----------



## trenton (Jan 10, 2008)

Off to home depot I go. Tomorrow of course. Thanks Caligrown.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 10, 2008)

Go to walmart they are almost half the cost. But they might not have them this time of the season. All it is is a rod and a cheap reader, it goes from 1-4. 4 being the moistest. The only problem that I have had with these is you have to test multiple areas to get a good reading. 

When you water do you ever get run off? I'm pretty sure you want to water the total container until you see some run off. This will asure you that there is no gaps in the soil (lack of water in one are). 

How much water/nutes are you giving them each watering? 

Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

fish is a big one for throwing off ph? My Neptune harvest fish was bringing my water to 4 ouch, the babies are now toast


----------



## trenton (Jan 10, 2008)

Lately when I water the water kind of sits on top of the soil in a puddle form and take about 10 seconds to saturate. I water using my hand not to create a hole. Is this nomral.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 10, 2008)

My girls are 2 maybe 3 times the size of yours and I feed them about the same in 3 gal pots. Approx every 3 days and I even had the same Sour Deisel strain. Its very possible he is over feeding, my temps are much higher so I can only imagine that trent should only have to feed his one quart-quart 1/2 every 3 days until they get bigger. But then again his humidity is much lower... Hope u get your nute issue figured out soon. 
I think all of us can agree that when you can nutrient issues the easiest turn around is to feed a standard 20-20-20 for 2 feeedings and see how they respond.
Does anyone know the right feeding schedule he should be on with the fox farm?
You cant always trust the directions as written.


----------



## trenton (Jan 10, 2008)

I dont understand. What do you mean by fish


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

trenton said:


> Lately when I water the water kind of sits on top of the soil in a puddle form and take about 10 seconds to saturate. I water using my hand not to create a hole. Is this nomral.



load up some water with nitrogen. water them well. wait 30 mins. come back and water again. all that water in your tray? let it stay there a few hours. the pots will soak it up. i really think your soil has dry spots. it needs to be saturated. you can do this with no problems as long as you let the soil dry out before you do it again. i think it's a simple fix. food and water. 


did you know some people water from the bottom? they have their pots set-up like yours and when it comes time to water they just fill the flood tray with a couple inches of water and let it soak up thru the bottom of the pots. trivia for the day.


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 11, 2008)

use the schedule fox farm gave you with the nutes. they have a guide posted on their website too in pdf. i dont remember but do you have an intake into the room? i know about the exhaust but i dont remember the intake question. once in awhile in my old grow i would have to seal off the room during a few hours for odor issues. when i would come back the plants would be completely drooped and looking dead, except for the sturdy main stem. after running the fan on them for an hour and watering with pHed water they shot right back up into healthy looking beasts. so i dont know if maybe they are underwatered or have low co2. but from what i hear co2 levels are ok normally but idk. just a thought. have you thought about getting the other three nutrient supplements from fox farms? the open sesame and there are two others. ive never used them but they seem cool. nice pictures anyways. peace


----------



## trenton (Jan 11, 2008)

So I watered each of the 60 3 gallon bucket plants with 1.3 quarts each. Basically 1 gallon of nuted water did 3 plants. I did 1 gallon at a time. I filled the gallon with water then added 3 teaspoons of grow Big, Shaked the gallon up well then added 2 tablespoons of grow big, Shaked the gallon up again, then I checked the PH. The PH read at 6.5-6.6 so I did not add any PH up or down. Each gallon was only good to water 3 plants so basically I did this process 20 times (took about 3 hours). 
I would stick my finger down the soil in several different spots and for the most part it was dry. 
1 thing I did notice is that when I watered a plant I set it off to the side to experiment. Again, I used 1.3 quart per 3 gallon bucket. I put only about half that in and I would allready see some coming out the bottom of the bucket. Why is it doing that? I water really evenly out of my hand trying not to create any holes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

trenton said:


> So I watered each of the 60 3 gallon bucket plants with 1.3 quarts each. Basically 1 gallon of nuted water did 3 plants. I did 1 gallon at a time. I fill the gallon with water then added 3 teaspoons of grow Big. Shaked the gallon up well then added 2 tablespoons of grow big. Shaked the gallon up again, then I checked the PH. The PH reaar at 6.5-.6.6 so I did not add any PH up or down. Each gallon was only good to water 3 plants so basically I did this process 20 times (took about 3 hours).
> 1 thing I did notice is i would stick my finger down the soil in several different spots of the soil and for the most part it was dry.
> 1 thing I did notice is that when I watered a plant I set it off to the side to experiment. Again, I used 1.3 quart per 3 gallon bucket. I putonly about half that in and would allready see some coming out the bottom of the bucket. Why is it doing that. I water really evenly out of my hand trying not to create any holes.



your soil has "hard/dry spots" it needs to be SOAKED.


----------



## trenton (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks FDD. About watering from the bottom up. I love that idea. My friend has a setup that is all on hydro. He uses flood tables with a pumps and resevoirs undernieth and about 3 times a day it automatically floods the tables for a certain amount of time. I am really considering doing a setup like that next time. For some reason though I thought It would be best to start with the soil and doing every little thing manually.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 11, 2008)

When you get your moisture meter, you should be able to find out if you have some dry spots in your soil.. I think Fdd my be on to something with this one...or just on something....maybe both..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

trenton said:


> Thanks FDD. About watering from the bottom up. I love that idea. My friend has a setup that is all on hydro. He uses flood tables with a pumps and resevoirs undernieth and about 3 times a day it automatically floods the tables for a certain amount of time. I am really considering doing a setup like that next time. For some reason though I thought It would be best to start with the soil and doing every little thing manually.



you can basically do the same thing with soil. the water will "wick" up into the pots.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a dvd with JC and If I remember right he says if the water is just siting on top you can add a few drops of dish soap and this will help the water flow faster and easier. 

Like fdd said dry/hard spots in the soil. Is the soil compacted? I know the roots like a easier lose soil. 

Have you done any flushing yet? I know this will take for ever but mabe you should try a few and see whats going on in the soil. Put a few gallons in one of the bad ones and take a good look at the water. Do you have ec tester? Its a must and will help alot. Should only be around $50.00 or more if you want a really nice one.

Excuss the ranting . peace


----------



## trenton (Jan 11, 2008)

Just an update. I watered all 60 plants tonight with nutes as you know. The first 30 were finished at about 6:00PM. They were droopy as hell before the watering. Now only 5 hours later they look to be at least 50% better. THIS IS GOOD. Now if these plants were droopy from being over-watered. Would they still perk-up after being watered again or get worse (more droopy)?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

trenton said:


> Just an update. I watered all 60 plants tonight with nutes as you know. The first 30 were finished at about 6:00PM. They were droopy as hell before the watering. Now only 5 hours later they look to be at least 50% better. THIS IS GOOD. Now if these plants were droopy from being over-watered. Would they still perk-up after being watered again or get worse (more droopy)?



now go water them again.


----------



## trenton (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey FDD is that bad if I wait untill the morning. I'm so tired I feel like I'm gonna dye. If you absoultely insist I will right now. You want me to water again with the same nutes and all (same ratio).


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 11, 2008)

You Must Do It Now........................j/k


----------



## trenton (Jan 11, 2008)

They are all evenly moist on top now but i do understand that there may be dry spots in the middle and what not.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hey FDD is that bad if I wait untill the morning. I'm so tired I feel like I'm gonna dye. If you absoultely insist I will right now. You want me to water again with the same nutes and all (same ratio).



do it NOW!!

just kidding. 

yes i'd use the same solution. you want at least one good soaking to make sure the soil gets fully saturated. takes about 3 days for the leaves to turn dark green from the nitrogen so you don't want to feed to heavy to many times in a row until you figure this out. you can over water without problems just as long as they get a chance to dry out.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 11, 2008)

and they will dry out in no time with those lights..lots of lumenssssssssssssssss


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 11, 2008)

lots of heat-----------------


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 11, 2008)

alright t....things are going to start getting better for you soon....i know it...just hang in there


----------



## trenton (Jan 11, 2008)

Im off to bed. Lights come back on at 7:00AM so I will check on the plants when I wake up. If they look much better I will re-water with the same ratio of nutes then take pics. If all goes well I plan to switch to flower in the next7 days.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 11, 2008)

good shit......handle it T


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 11, 2008)

the countdown begins. T minus 7 days


----------



## zechbro (Jan 11, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> during flower.
> 
> There should be no need to turn off your lights during veg'. Also my point is that his temps are fine. If he's in veg', he should veg' 24/0. Do you want a debate about this? lol


ahah nah its all good skunkushy i was just wondering...


----------



## kochab (Jan 11, 2008)

well trenton my interenet was down so i couldent comeback to see if things have gotten any better, and it seems things have a little.

now that we have fixed a little bit of the droopy problem....... 
try to fix those red stems before you start flowering. thats a sign of a Potassium deficiency which your plant will need during the flowering stage. Potassium deficiency's can turn that first week in flower into almost 2 if the deficiency is bad........


----------



## kingpapawawa (Jan 11, 2008)

Trenton - you posted that you were mixing up 1 gallon at a time for the plants...

do yourself a big favor and buy a couple 30+ gallon trash cans - heavy duty rubbermaid or something... i actually use 2 cans doubled up for extra strength. mixing up 1 gallon 20+ times is too much damn work.


----------



## mdgtptrl (Jan 11, 2008)

kingpapawawa said:


> Trenton - you posted that you were mixing up 1 gallon at a time for the plants...
> 
> do yourself a big favor and buy a couple 30+ gallon trash cans - heavy duty rubbermaid or something... i actually use 2 cans doubled up for extra strength. mixing up 1 gallon 20+ times is too much damn work.


using a larger reservoir to mix also makes your mixtures more consistent and can make them more precise (if you use an EC/TDS/pH meter)


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

i think this will solve allof you problems meters are key


----------



## trenton (Jan 11, 2008)

So I woke up this morning at 10:00AM and walked down to the grow room and you wont believe it. All the plants are bustin and shooting for the sky. I believe it wasnt a under-watering problem (well, maybe a little) but it was deffanite nutrition problem. My little plants just want a good amount of food thats all. Should I really water them all again with the same amount of food right now even though the top of the soil is moist.. Pics to come soon


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

trenton said:


> So I woke up this morning at 10:00AM and walked down to the grow room and you wont believe it. All the plants are bustin and shooting for the sky. I believe it wasnt a under-watering problem (well, maybe a little) but it was deffanite nutrition problem. My little plants just want a good amount of food thats all. Should I really water them all again with the same amount of food right now even though the top of the soil is moist.. Pics to come soon




i'd at least get a moisture meter to find out if you have dry spots. good to here they are looking better. just gotta wait for those last 2 hours now.


----------



## jmac (Jan 11, 2008)

Sweet!!! I like the trash can idea instead of mixing 1 gallon at a time this will cut your watering time way down and also you can fill up the trash cans when your done watering to give the water a chance to get rid of some of the chlorine thats in tap water,also put a couple air stones in there. glad to here there doing better........Jmac


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

his plants look perfect. he's a new parent and he just wants to make sure they are happy. the pics he's taking do them NO justice. this garden looks 100 times better than any of the photos. 


trenton, do exactly what you've been doing. 


thank you for your hospitality.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 11, 2008)

hey fdd, when i grew in soil just before watering and the pots were dry i used to bang them on the floor to help loosen things up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> hey fdd, when i grew in soil just before watering and the pots were dry i used to bang them on the floor to help loosen things up.



his garden is perfect. they felt moist all the way thru (i hefted). they look really green. the pics make them look yellow. they are very bushy. very dense. i took my shoes off to enter. the floor is like a wrestling mat. it's all perfect.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> his plants look perfect. he's a new parent and he just wants to make sure they are happy. the pics he's taking do them NO justice. this garden looks 100 times better than any of the photos.
> 
> 
> trenton, do exactly what you've been doing.
> ...


find a new smoking mate ?? 

i need to move out to nor cal with all you cool cats it seems...


----------



## stemseed (Jan 11, 2008)

Man, that's awesome trenton... 

Now it's time for the good news in this thread hah.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh, I see how it is...


----------



## bearo420 (Jan 11, 2008)

i think ive said it like 5 times on this site by now. But I gotta move to cali. i used to think where Im at is where its at, manhattan, but ill give it all up for cali now. just a matter of time.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 11, 2008)

Trenton did you get your problem fixed?


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm just going to save up 5,500$, and buy solar panels that will do my house and more. Depending on how much you use, you get checks from the power co. if you don't use it all. O also i would like to add I'm not one of those loonie go green people. I'd get it only for growing. I'm all for taking care of the earth, it was put her for us to use and to make are home. But there is NO such thing as global warming. 
Mr.X


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Glad to hear things are going well for you Trent! I respect highly of you. Great work man.
Mr.X


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you guys think my electrical co would say anything to me if i starting using 4x 400 watt hps lights?

sorry to be so off topic


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Yep. this is true and it does work good. *


LoganSmith said:


> I have a dvd with JC and If I remember right he says if the water is just siting on top you can add a few drops of dish soap and this will help the water flow faster and easier.
> 
> Like fdd said dry/hard spots in the soil. Is the soil compacted? I know the roots like a easier lose soil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Thats what I do also. I find it almost impossible to over water with good potting soil. I water thoroughly, let the water leach through then go back and repeat until no water comes out the bottom because you do get dry spots and sometimes it can be very deceiving.*



fdd2blk said:


> load up some water with nitrogen. water them well. wait 30 mins. come back and water again. all that water in your tray? let it stay there a few hours. the pots will soak it up. i really think your soil has dry spots. it needs to be saturated. you can do this with no problems as long as you let the soil dry out before you do it again. i think it's a simple fix. food and water.
> 
> 
> did you know some people water from the bottom? they have their pots set-up like yours and when it comes time to water they just fill the flood tray with a couple inches of water and let it soak up thru the bottom of the pots. trivia for the day.


----------



## trenton (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Plants still look great. I am going to a throughal water tomorrow at 7:00AM. If all goes well within the next week I will be switching to flower by friday at the latest. Thanks for all your help FDD, After Im done and about to move out we can have wrestling/boxing match in the garage before I remove the floor,. haha.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 11, 2008)

Trenton im glad to hear your girls are doing so good.


----------



## kochab (Jan 11, 2008)

trenton said:


> Thanks everyone. Plants still look great. I am going to a throughal water tomorrow at 7:00AM. If all goes well within the next week I will be switching to flower by friday at the latest. Thanks for all your help FDD, After Im done and about to move out we can have wrestling/boxing match in the garage before I remove the floor,. haha.


invite a few selected riu members. fdd should know quite a few that he trusts to have a... meat and greeat.... of some sort.

good to see that your problems seem fixed and that you have gotten first hand advise/ opinion to your garden from an experienced grower. anywho, im really looking forward to watching these girls flower.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 11, 2008)

trenton said:


> Thanks everyone. Plants still look great. I am going to a throughal water tomorrow at 7:00AM. If all goes well within the next week I will be switching to flower by friday at the latest. Thanks for all your help FDD, After Im done and about to move out we can have wrestling/boxing match in the garage before I remove the floor,. haha.


trenton, glad things are going well now...

fdd wrestling....., i think the help was enough. please no 1970's wrestling outfits......j/k


----------



## trenton (Jan 11, 2008)

Ur right maybe we should do UFC style


----------



## kochab (Jan 11, 2008)

id still come. anybody able to stop by in the n.c area to pick me and my sniper up.?.?.?.? lol be more of this shit ->


----------



## trenton (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey FDD. The soil on top of half the plants now seem to be dry. I think I should do a real throughal watering in the morning (like 2 of those water things full for each plant). What r your thoughts on that. Sould I also add the big grow and big bloom again or just PHd wated? Thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hey FDD. The soil on top of half the plants now seem to be dry. I think I should do a real throughal watering in the morning (like 2 of those water things full for each plant). What r your thoughts on that. Sould I also add the big grow and big bloom again or just PHd wated? Thanks.



a heavy watering of fresh water never hurts. unless you over water but i don't think that's a problem so far. but go back to your chart after that. 

lift your pots every time you go in there. after a few days/a week or so, you should get a good idea how wet they are.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 11, 2008)

When I water with nutes I always make sure I have the same ph and ec/ppm through out the watering cycle. This will make sure all of the roots will get all of the nutes that they need. 

My top soil is always dry with in a day or so and I only have a 600hps so with the amount of light that you have it will prob. happen more often for you. I would put my finger in the drain holes and see it each side is moist. 

Did you pick up a moisture meter?


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 11, 2008)

this must be the most popular thread of all time
74 pages and its a month old lol
i think sometimes we do too much instead of just doing alittle at a time
ur doing fine plants are fine just relax 
only question is where are u going to dry and cure 6# of bud and how many hours do u think its going to take? its a huge job and it smells the place up way more than the growing process
just something to think about


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 11, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> this must be the most popular thread of all time
> 74 pages and its a month old lol
> i think sometimes we do too much instead of just doing alittle at a time
> ur doing fine plants are fine just relax
> ...


He's only using this space for one grow. So my guess is he's gonna' manicure, dry, and cure in that same room. And I'm guessing at least 3 days to manicure all that shit.


----------



## kochab (Jan 12, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> this must be the most popular thread of all time
> 74 pages and its a month old lol


it only says 25 for me......





Sublime757 said:


> guess he's gonna' manicure, dry, and cure in that same room. And I'm guessing at least 3 days to manicure all that shit.


i would harvest and prepare all the bud right there in the room they were raised in. seems like plenty enough space, and the venting will help prevent mold.
id say more than 3 days if hes alone but hell have fdd helping so id say about 3 as well. lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 12, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> When I water with nutes I always make sure I have the same ph and ec/ppm through out the watering cycle. This will make sure all of the roots will get all of the nutes that they need.


The same ec throughout watering cycle will make sure the roots get all the nutes they need? No.

A plant needs different levels of nutes, or ec levels throughout the different stages of growth. The bigger it gets the more nutes it needs.


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah it says 19 for me. but i have it set so it shows more post on each page. but yeah "my pot movie" by brwndrt was even with this post but. but this thread is large. any biigger and we are going to jam up the server. lol



dagobaker said:


> this must be the most popular thread of all time
> 74 pages and its a month old lol
> i think sometimes we do too much instead of just doing alittle at a time
> ur doing fine plants are fine just relax
> ...


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 12, 2008)

tu-shea!
Mr.X




skunkushybrid said:


> The same ec throughout watering cycle will make sure the roots get all the nutes they need? No.
> 
> A plant needs different levels of nutes, or ec levels throughout the different stages of growth. The bigger it gets the more nutes it needs.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 12, 2008)

Dalia's thread hit 95 pages in 7 days, Im still wrapping my head around that. 
The thread lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 12, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> Dalia's thread hit 95 pages in 7 days, Im still wrapping my head around that.
> The thread lol



shows how many little boys are here.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 12, 2008)

that thread was so funny, all the blokes thinking they were going to get a datelol. then some one started a thread of a pic. of yourselfs. lol
but dank.d. loved all the attention, she started modeling her tats, and tits.lol


----------



## stemseed (Jan 12, 2008)

seriously....

this thread actually _deserves_ to be pretty big 
Hah, good job trent, amazing for a first grow.

Stem


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 12, 2008)

good shit fdd.......I knew t's stuff was blowing up...your going to be very happy trenton..keep this up and you will deserve a trophy..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 12, 2008)

he needs to take some pics with the lights off using the flash on the camera. they really are dark green.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Skunk, 
I never said through out the veg cycle. I said when you water your plants you should have the same amount of nutes and the same ph level for that watering. It woudn't make any sence to me to give your plants a half watering at 6.3/1.0 and the other half at 6.0/1.6. ect....

Trent asked if he should rewater in the mor. with the same or a different level.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 12, 2008)

Ah, sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> he needs to take some pics with the lights off using the flash on the camera. they really are dark green.



how do you know?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 12, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> i think ive said it like 5 times on this site by now. But I gotta move to cali. i used to think where Im at is where its at, manhattan, but ill give it all up for cali now. just a matter of time.



manhattan is the place to be.... it really is!!!


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 12, 2008)

Manhattan? why Manhattan?


----------



## bearo420 (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah, why manhattan. Besides the selection of slutty fish. I dont think nyc is really offering anything lately besides more money for a more expensive life. My gallon of milk is 7 bucks by the way.


----------



## trenton (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey everyone. Ive been really busy today. I fully saturated the plants with only water (PHd). I have to leave tonight and promise to take pictures by tomorrow.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 12, 2008)

good shit man..................


----------



## HopelessSinner (Jan 13, 2008)

*So what did you do with your landlord in the end ?*
*get him High ?*






.


----------



## trenton (Jan 13, 2008)

I will take pics at 1:00AM when the lights go off to show more of the color quality of the plants.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 13, 2008)

isnt it already 1:23 now.??.. and "1:20 AM" when you posted that?


----------



## trenton (Jan 13, 2008)

It's 10:30 PM my time
Holly shit. I just got my PGE bill amd I live in a 4 bedroom house by myself. I dont use a washer or dryer. I dont have a fridge. Ive never used the stove and I dont use the central heat. I have had 4 1000 watts 240 Volt on 24/0 for about 3 weeks. The bill was $823.54. That seems fuckin insane. I was expecting like 300.00-500.00


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ depends what time zone your in... it was 10:20pm when he posted it where I live


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah thats fucking steep... you running anything else that could cause a problem?


----------



## tckfui (Jan 13, 2008)

durp forgot youre in cali


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2008)

whoah. that bill is crazy. now you know why people go 18/6.

theoretically it should be half that when you go to 12/12.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 13, 2008)

trenton said:


> It's 10:30 PM my time
> Holly shit. I just got my PGE bill amd I live in a 4 bedroom house by myself. I dont use a washer or dryer. I dont have a fridge. Ive never used the stove and I dont use the central heat. I have had 4 1000 watts 240 Volt on 24/0 for about 3 weeks. The bill was $823.54. That seems fuckin insane. I was expecting like 300.00-500.00



time to switch to 18/6 


What happens in the area you live in... 

When you or any customer goes over a certain LIMIT set by the ELECTRIC company... you start to pay double and triple rates.. it can add up quick.. 

Another bill i saw was for 7000 watts on 12/12 (running 240) and NOTHING else in the house... no tv, no computers, no fridge etc.. the bill was 870.00 for one month...

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2008)

good point GK. 

when you switch to 12/12 run the lights during the night. this will take you off the "peak hours" billing cycle. run your lights from 7 pm to 7 am. it should be much cheaper.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 13, 2008)

or just grow outdoor like fdd


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> time to switch to 18/6
> 
> 
> What happens in the area you live in...
> ...


wont the electric co suspect something and file some sort of report for the cops to check it out?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> wont the electric co suspect something and file some sort of report for the cops to check it out?



and now for the hard questions....

there are some cases.. SOME.. where this has happened...

actually in Carlsbad.... San Diego.... not likely to happen in Northern, California.... IT really depends where he lives and what kind of neighborhood.... 

My neighborhood has 400 and 500 electrical bills all the time... 800 would not be a super stretch...

What happened in Carlsbad, CALIFORNIA is worth reading about.... it was pretty involved and wasn't just a simple call from the electric company... you can probably google Carlsbad and marijuana and cops..

iloveyou


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 14, 2008)

He'll be fine...

Although that bill is WAY too high.

The bill should only have come to around $300. I'd phone up the company and ask them to check shit out.

You got a meter you can read? If you can, can you see how much the meter charges per kwh (kilowatt hour)?

Once you know that you can figure out exactly how much the lights will cost to run.

Your bill has been easily doubled. Which says to me that either the meter is fucked up or there is someone else stealing your electric


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> time to switch to 18/6
> 
> 
> What happens in the area you live in...
> ...


Exactly, check out your own info' GK. That guy was running 7000w this guy is running 4000w... yet the bills are very similar.

Something is not right.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 14, 2008)

Trenton, how much per Kilo Watt do you pay? And how many kilo watts were you charged for? You should see a price for each block of energy consumed, every block additional to the first, will cost more then the last. This info will easily reflect if you bill was correct or not....


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 14, 2008)

Shit its time to spend some more $$. These turbines might cost you a pretty penny but it might be worth not getting the $800 bill, of course this is when you move 
Your Electric is deffinatly something worth checking out. When lights go out here sometimes I shut all the breakers and we check to make sure the meter doesn't move. Then on any given day I check how much we run per 6 hours without A/C, without computers, etc... After a while it gets easier to know how much you run each day and if there is something wrong like ONE stray appliance that hogs power. 
I dont know how important power is in Cali... where I live if you planned on doing something like trenton. Cook with gas, buy a mini fridge, and wash your clothes elsewhere, use a laptop and watch your bill as close as you can.

Wow if only gas were cheaper we would all have an easier alternative, then again in the city you would have to have one hell of a silent generator.

What did ever happen with Trenton's landlord??? And the electrician?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2008)

did you snap some pics?


----------



## philli007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Holy Crap Trenton,
That bill is outrageous!!! But the truth is, during peak usage hours the utility company can charge a premium if your usage is higher than normal for your area. Still, you should track your usage for a few days so you know exactly how much it is. Check their website for the normal charge per kilowatt and your bill for how much they charged you. If this information is out of wack, then call them up and challenge it.
P007


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 14, 2008)

*Holy Crap Trenton,
That bill is outrageous!!! But the truth is, during peak usage hours the utility company can charge a premium if your usage is higher than normal for your area. Still, you should track your usage for a few days so you know exactly how much it is. Check their website for the normal charge per kilowatt and your bill for how much they charged you. If this information is out of wack, then call them up and challenge it.
P007
*_yes.._


----------



## jmac (Jan 14, 2008)

hey does that bill include a deposit? One time when I moved into a rental there was a 500 dollar deposit,so if thats the case then it is understandable.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Exactly, check out your own info' GK. That guy was running 7000w this guy is running 4000w... yet the bills are very similar.
> 
> Something is not right.



Ummmm

i said the guy was running 12/12.... trenton was running 24/0

and RATES (KW per HOUR) in OUR area go up with MORE consumption... 

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> He'll be fine...
> 
> I'd phone up the company and ask them to check shit out.



I would seriously not recommend you call the electric company. NO FOOKING way.. next thing you know they send a guy to your house...

just my 2 cents


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 14, 2008)

trenton said:


> It's 10:30 PM my time
> Holly shit. I just got my PGE bill amd I live in a 4 bedroom house by myself. I dont use a washer or dryer. I dont have a fridge. Ive never used the stove and I dont use the central heat. I have had 4 1000 watts 240 Volt on 24/0 for about 3 weeks. The bill was $823.54. That seems fuckin insane. I was expecting like 300.00-500.00


 
pretty easy math 

4ooo watts = 4 kwh per hour x 24 hours. 

so being generous you should have consumed somewhere close to 
3000 kwh x the adverage .11-.14 per kwh must be charging you insane fee's


----------



## trenton (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi everyone. No I didnt have to pay a PGE deposit. Sorry, I havnt gotten a chance to take pics when lights go out yet but I will go and take pics now and post within 10 minutes. I am ready to switch to 12/12 however I need to buy an aeroponic system asap to cut clones first. I want to cut at least 60 clones. ( I forgot to mention im going to start another 60 so be prepared to see grow thread 2) I am building a separate veg room for them and they will veg under 2 1000 watt metal halide bulbs. Both refecltors will be on light movers. Any reccomendations on which clone system to buy. I need to cut clones tonight or tomorrow at the latest. Theses babies are ready to flower 12/12


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 14, 2008)

Add 15% for every ballast. ... so 2,000 more watts.... bigger bill. Just pay, who would complain... so really... 

what happened

with the landlord and the electrician?


----------



## trenton (Jan 14, 2008)

First off the picture quality sucks ass. I will re=take pics tonight when the lights go off. I promise. They are as green as can be and reaching for the sky.New jungle pictures. Sour diesel average height is 24" max is 28". Grand Dady Purple average height is 12" Max is 14"


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 14, 2008)

Freaking BEAUTIFUL!!!!! >>>DROOOL<<<


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

trenton.. 

I would stick with 

rockwool cubes, 
cloning powder/gel, and 
wilt spray 

for 100% cloning success...  

why do you want to bye a system? it will probably be more money and more work...

cheers


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> pretty easy math
> 
> 4ooo watts = 4 kwh per hour x 24 hours.
> 
> ...



Sounds about right


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

*Assuming you are going to take the clones from the lower branches and not topping your plants...

i would suggest you FLOWER NOW
*
Even if you can't clone today or tomorrow or even for 7 days.. you should flower NOW.. 12/12 baby!

You are going to be able to take at least 300 clones form those plants.. at least... 

cheers


----------



## jmac (Jan 14, 2008)

trenton you are my hero you can easily build your own cloner just look in the diy section for a bunh of different ways to do it......Jmac


----------



## trenton (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone I m glad to be a hero. I have a couple questions. Dont aeropnic systems have an excellent sucess rate. Not to mention my clones came from an aeropinic system and all 60 had roots of at least 6 inches within 6 days. Now for cloning techniques. Why do some people top clone (Take the main cola for clones) and why do some people just take cuttings off the bottom. Please tell me what are the pros and cons.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

The aeroponic cloning systems can have a great success rate...

It is also more difficult to keep clones for a LONG period of time..
You can keep a clone in rockwool for 2 months.. no problem and then it will easily transfr to any medium..

BUT if for some reason you could keep a clone (for 4-12 weeks) in an aeropnic cloning system (which you OFTEN can't becasue they will get stem rot).. that clone will have developed roots that are specific for ABSORBING nutrients from the air/mist/moisture.. the way they are offered in an aeroponic grow system...

I am a big proponent of aeroponics for vegging and flowering.. and if it can work for you.. go for it... I just thought I would through out the trusty rockwool method...


----------



## jmac (Jan 14, 2008)

most of the time whe people take clones from the top there topping, but u r about to flower so I wouldnt do that take them from the bottom....Jmac


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 14, 2008)

"lollypop" I'm pretty sure fdd has pictures of it done. so all that power goses to the main cola also plants don't need alot of space. If that maid any sence. WW Kiffed out in a bong has me feeling so right.
Mr.X


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2008)

lollipop.......


----------



## stemseed (Jan 14, 2008)

holy shit... that's all i can manage to say right now.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 14, 2008)

such a tiny pot!!!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

Trenton.. you have 60 plants and the bottom 10-20 inches of those plants are not going to produce any significant bud.. (because the plants are packed in tight and the lower branches are not gonna get any light) THAT being said.. 

*ALL of the lower branches make GREAT cloning material...*

THE main branches.. or the TOPS... will be your king daddy buds.. main colas

If you only had 10-20 plants.. you could consider chopping your plants in HALF or 1/3 by topping them... and then let them veg for another 5-7 days.... and then flower.. Your plants would get super bushy and require some wiring and tying.. etc...


I personally would have flowered last week if I were you.. Your garden is about to FOOKING explode.. LIKE MEGA ... lol

its gonna be insane.. YOU could take the plants you have and flower them in twice the amount of space with twice the amount of lights and get a MEGA MEGA yield...

YOU JUST HAVE A GREEN THUMB!! whatcha ya gonna do? 

iloveyou


----------



## stemseed (Jan 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Trenton.. you have 60 plants and the bottom 10-20 inches of those plants are not going to produce any significant bud.. (because the plants are packed in tight and the lower branches are not gonna get any light) THAT being said..
> 
> *ALL of the lower branches make GREAT cloning material...*
> 
> ...


Haha, well you know he _could_ use those two new lights to cut those trey's in half 

p.s. garden knowm your books arrives tomarrow


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

stemseed said:


> Haha, well you know he _could_ use those two new lights to cut those trey's in half



GREAT POINT.. actually brilliant... 

and just get the clones going under some fluorescents and the veg under a single 1000 on a light mover... like this picture.. 400 plants vegging under a single 1000 watt metal halide


----------



## tckfui (Jan 14, 2008)

nice, do the plants like the poster? and coors light?


----------



## turkster (Jan 14, 2008)

what can i say Trent, i think you have my growroom beat? I think we are both Noobs, however you got the $$$ and your not MARRIED!!!! This is my growroom, i think yours might be a larger, a little? LOL... FCUKING FANTASTICA!!!!!!!!!! Nice Job ..GL & GG

Keep us posted...


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> GREAT POINT.. actually brilliant...
> 
> and just get the clones going under some fluorescents and the veg under a single 1000 on a light mover... like this picture.. 400 plants vegging under a single 1000 watt metal halide


 
Those are from Widow Makers grow right? Where has he been? We used to beat up peoples grandmas for using miracle-gro together.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 14, 2008)

Not to be a party crasher, i just have to say i strongly feel he should be flowering 
9-10 per 4 foot so if you have 
2 4 foot by 8 foot trays i would have 18 per tray total. At best i see only a few colas per plant. 

the 6 lb mark will be tough. i am concerned about stems. that tight are they moving constant? 

i would be concerned about the billsa tad. flowering will save you a bit but your pulling alot of current all the time. 

another fact is the 24 hour veg, as you moved to 18 things start to get leggy, as you flop to 12 i suggest 
cutting the day 2 hours every 48 hours. you need to act soon. height is a problem, those plants will quickly start trying to out pace each other making the trays less than desireable. if heat is a factor your in for a long flower cycle. 

What are you staking these up with?


----------



## trenton (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a question for all of you. My plants are schduled to go into flower tonight (12/12) My current veg has been 18/6 with lights on from 7:00AM to 1:00AM. This means to flip them to 12/12 they are schduled to go out at 1:00AM tonight and remain out for 12 hours. I really wanted my 12 on cycle to run during the night if possible to save on heat. For example (lights on at 10:00PM to 10:00AM. anyway to make this work without making my plants sad.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 14, 2008)

just give them a longer dark period for one night then start the desired 12/12 period


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2008)

i try to give them more dark hours when resetting my timers. but your schedule is bonkers. i'm thinking...........either way you have a long period. are they on right now and is 10 pm the time you want them to come on?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> just give them a longer dark period for one night then start the desired 12/12 period


but if they're on now and they go off at 1am they wouldn't come on until 10pm tomorrow. that's 21 hours of dark. i think.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Those are from Widow Makers grow right? Where has he been? We used to beat up peoples grandmas for using miracle-gro together.


yes!!!!!

tell him i said HI.. do you know him in real life?


----------



## trenton (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey FDD that is correct. they are on now and are scheduled to go off at 1:00AM. It is starting to get cold during the night so I really think I should have the lights on at night for flowering. I do have a space heater and all but they will run so much more electricity. Let me know what you think I should do I can set the the timer now.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

trenton said:


> I have a question for all of you. My plants are schduled to go into flower tonight (12/12) My current veg has been 18/6 with lights on from 7:00AM to 1:00AM. This means to flip them to 12/12 they are schduled to go out at 1:00AM tonight and remain out for 12 hours. I really wanted my 12 on cycle to run during the night if possible to save on heat. For example (lights on at 10:00PM to 10:00AM. anyway to make this work without making my plants sad.


HI trenton!

I ams o excited for you.. FLOWERING TIME!!!

it doesn't matter .. just set it exactly where you want it now.... 

I would run the lights ON until the NEW off time arrives.. so basically run them from now until tomorrow at 10am..

iloveyou

but remember.. if you set it for 10pm to 10am, then you can only BE in the room during those hours...

thanks for sharing your grow!!


----------



## 213ogKUSH (Jan 14, 2008)

solar pamels will be a good investment with cash u get from the herb.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> HI trenton!
> 
> I ams o excited for you.. FLOWERING TIME!!!
> 
> ...




i'd go with this idea. let them go all night. then start the cycle at 10am tomorrow. your bill will be cheaper if you run at night also. and yes the heat from the lights will help.


----------



## trenton (Jan 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm thanks. I want to do that then. FDD do you agree with this motion. Light saty on umtill 10:00AM thomorrow.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> yes!!!!!
> 
> tell him i said HI.. do you know him in real life?


No I don;t know him in real life, I was just asking if he had been on in a while.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought fdd said the best time to have the lights on was from 7pm to 7am ( for saving elec/money) So with that said wouldn't that be the best for you?

This will also give you the heat that you need during the cool nights. 

I know the issue will be that you can only go in from 7pm to 7am, and with this said I have a question about the green light method (good or bad)?

I'm in flowering now and not knowing before reading this thread that one pays more money for elec at differ. times. I have my flowering time from 12pm to 12am(midnight) so can I change to 7pm to 7am with out messing them up? Thx 

Also by cutting the lower branches you will get better air flow through the plants. Right?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I thought fdd said the best time to have the lights on was from 7pm to 7am ( for saving elec/money) So with that said wouldn't that be the best for you?
> 
> This will also give you the heat that you need during the cool nights.
> 
> ...


yes, yes and yes.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 14, 2008)

oh ya glad to see that you are getting the light movers. 

Looking great. 


you have never said what happened to your landlord, did you kill him?


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 14, 2008)

what about the green light? good or bad. 

Thx fdd.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 14, 2008)

Fdd are you giving out apps.???????????


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 14, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I thought fdd said the best time to have the lights on was from 7pm to 7am ( for saving elec/money) So with that said wouldn't that be the best for you?
> 
> This will also give you the heat that you need during the cool nights.
> 
> ...


Just keep the lights off when they cut off at 12am, and wait to turn them on at 7pm. And yes, trimming the lower 25%-30% will help upper plant growth and air flow.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 14, 2008)

will do. 
Thx


----------



## trenton (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok everyon,e I will change it from lights off between 7:00AM-7:00PM.
The situation with the landlord. I hung out with him for a bit today on his porch and talked for a while. He told me all about the divorce he is going through and he was telling me about how he bought a bunch off cool stuff from best buy like a big screen, laptop, surround, and such. He let me come in and take a tour off the house. As I walked in I smelt the ganja and he said sorry about the smell I burn a little every now and then. I said thats cool. Finished the tour and went back onto the porch and he started smoking a cigerette and I said I thought you were trying to quite. He said its hard and I said does the marijuana help a little and he said yes and then probably for security reasons that he had a state card. I said thats cool I got a medical reccomendation too he didnt believe me and I showed him. Then we talked about money issues and such and I asked if he grew marihuana him self, he said its not really his passion, building houses were. Then I had to go home. So, its obviuos he doesnt care if I smoke weed. I just got to feel him out a little more on if he cares that I grow weed. I just wanna finish my harvest and say hay Mr/ Landlord I got a present for you and give him an 8th, he should say thanks you and later tell me that it was the best shit in the world and where I got then I might tell him whats up. If he was cool with it life would be great. I think I would re-sign a lease.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 15, 2008)

LOL!!! That is just fuckin ironic! Man, either he is a supremely smart, and tricky man, or you got very lucky! Here is a scenario...
Hey man, here is your rent for the month...Sorry I could not pull all the money together today, I am a few hundred short, I can have that in two days, or, I got this QP of the "best shit in the world" that I can kick ya...are you interested?


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 15, 2008)

hahahahhhahahah, cool shit bro. 

So have you thought about if you are going to a cloning machine or go with the rockwool cubes?


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey trent, that's great news about your landlord bro. Very pleased to here it 

Good luck with flowering!


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 15, 2008)

That would be awesome for you! I highly suggest getting a bunch of seeds and selecting a good phenotype for a mother plant. That is if all goes as planned and you decide to re-sign


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 15, 2008)

your landlord sounds sweet. I honestly still think he'd be against you growing because it might make a bad name for him or something but hey you never know. Hope i draw a lucky landlord


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

whats up t...i just started my clone journal.....peep it out bro......


----------



## mountainSpliff (Jan 15, 2008)

Insane grow room adventures man!!!! Cant wait to see them buds.  

Good luck with the grow.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 15, 2008)

trenton said:


> Ok everyon,e I will change it from lights off between 7:00AM-7:00PM.
> The situation with the landlord. I hung out with him for a bit today on his porch and talked for a while. He told me all about the divorce he is going through and he was telling me about how he bought a bunch off cool stuff from best buy like a big screen, laptop, surround, and such. He let me come in and take a tour off the house. As I walked in I smelt the ganja and he said sorry about the smell I burn a little every now and then. I said thats cool. Finished the tour and went back onto the porch and he started smoking a cigerette and I said I thought you were trying to quite. He said its hard and I said does the marijuana help a little and he said yes and then probably for security reasons that he had a state card. I said thats cool I got a medical reccomendation too he didnt believe me and I showed him. Then we talked about money issues and such and I asked if he grew marihuana him self, he said its not really his passion, building houses were. Then I had to go home. So, its obviuos he doesnt care if I smoke weed. I just got to feel him out a little more on if he cares that I grow weed. I just wanna finish my harvest and say hay Mr/ Landlord I got a present for you and give him an 8th, he should say thanks you and later tell me that it was the best shit in the world and where I got then I might tell him whats up. If he was cool with it life would be great. I think I would re-sign a lease.



welcome to sonoma county, california.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey GK, you don't remember sublime?

Great to see you back and kicking sublime... did you always have those numbers after your name?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

that shit is soooo typical now...you think they are on to you then they want to buy a sack...


----------



## kochab (Jan 15, 2008)

hey trnt. its been a while since ive had the opritunity to stop back by.
shit looks great man. even better to hear about the landlord. i think that as long as he understands you want things to be on the down low, hed probablly be cool with you growing. I mean as long as you arent tearing holes in walls for vents or anything like that. lol.
you need to flower soon or your gonna have a pain in the ass in taking care of all those bitches man. and they take longer to finish when they are larger too. start flowering and take some clones from low branches, then you can still take a few more in the first couple weeks of flower if you decide to get a cloning machine. i mean after all most strains take a week of 12/12 to start the first week of flowering anyways


----------



## Hank (Jan 15, 2008)

Im glad things are going good for you trenton. Who would of known your lanlord of all people is a toker Anyways everything looks great and i can't wait to see these things flower. It's gonna look like Nam in that garage

Hank.


----------



## jmac (Jan 15, 2008)

Sweet,its cool to burn with him,but remember rule #1 TELL NO ONE YOUR GROWING. something could go wrong better to be safe than sorry. Glad to hear the good news bro.......Jmac


----------



## philli007 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Trenton,
The plants look great and congrats on the landlord issue!
P007


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 15, 2008)

Everyone loves the landlord issue......


HELLO this is fucking dangerous as hell. 
Reguardless where you are to knowingly allow your property to be used for 
manifacturing drugs or other criminal intension can make your property subject to seizure. 

Not to talk smack, but 2 strikes so far. 800.+ bill is a bit heavy even for 4 bedrooms. 
#2 the owner now knows. And yea your cool now........... But.... 

yea that sucks, what happens if they contact the owner to inquire about high utilitys, or to get occuptant info. I dont know exactly where you are but usually 60 will put you over the limit. 

Each case is different so use your best judgement. But for me 2 helpers know and thats 2 too many allready. what if he really fears seizure or warrants, they will take the doors off! he has alot to lose. be careful.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 15, 2008)

*^^^^ Yeah to all that. ^^^^*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 15, 2008)

the landlord doesn't know.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank god..... i couldnt take the time to read 85 pages i assumed he knew. 

definatly keep your bad habbits as private as possible


----------



## KingOfBud (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree with abud, i have been watching this grow passively since it started and its beginning to look dangerous to me. Dont get me wrong, i think its awesome, and i could never do anything like it. But hell, that electricity bill? Mighty scary. 

Im pretty sure ive read somewhere about abud's friends getting caught, so i am pretty sure he knows what he is on about.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 15, 2008)

so what are you guys saying? should he pull all his plants? sit on the porch and wait for the cops?

he's not breaking any laws. unless the feds come he's pretty safe. the feds don't really come around here until crystal meth becomes involved. i haven't seen any crystal meth.


----------



## yurple (Jan 15, 2008)

If anything he should be LESS paranoid knowing that his landlord is a MM patient...


----------



## happy.fuzz (Jan 15, 2008)

I have been watching this whole thread and the landlord thing is a total blessing after all the stresses. I think if you put it all together it really isnt a bad deal. The electricity bill was probably why the electrician needs to come in. Maybe there _is_ something legitametly wrong with the wiring hence the huge bill. I dunno I would maybe contact the electric company and ask for an average to previous 12 months or so and compare the math and see if it is you actually creating the spike in usage. I am sure the electricity company loves it if you just pay the pay the bill (it's huge). Don't dispute. Just pay this one and get history report and do the math. Then go from there.


----------



## jmac (Jan 15, 2008)

I would not contact the the power company but when lights go out I would at least turn everything off and check to see if the meter is still spinning.


----------



## trenton (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi everyone, the electrician wanting to come and the landlord has nothing to do with the PGE bill. I have noticed some yellowing on my grand daddy purple plants. Some of the big leaves have lost all the deep geen and look yellow and some of the grand daddy purple plant just dont look as green as they use to be at all. A lot of yellow tinit to them. Ive tried to attach some photos of this.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

thats to be expected.....not to worry they are looking great........just keep an eye on'em like I know you do...did you see my new set up..?? it's a mini-trenton grow...


----------



## kochab (Jan 15, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> Everyone loves the landlord issue......
> 
> 
> HELLO this is fucking dangerous as hell.
> ...



*yo trenton! I told ya to leave a nug on his stoop to see if he kept it or gave it da boot and youd know for sure man.........lol.

*


----------



## trenton (Jan 15, 2008)

KOCHAB you got it down real good except I didnt actually smoke with him. When I walked in his house I smelled it and he said that he burned a little weed now and then. As I pulled into my driveway today he was outside and I went over and talked to him a bit. He wants me to come over tomorrow and help set up his computer for him. That would be hella funny if he was interested in growing and went on this website and read my thread. of course thats 1 in a million odds. He doesnt even know how to turn on the computer.


----------



## trenton (Jan 15, 2008)

We all know that I am hoping to get 6LB out of this harvest and I am going to try my hardest. I am even thinking of putting in 2 more lights in the next few days to allow for these plants to spread out. I am also going to get 60 tomato cages, This will all be done within the next week. Obviuosly, this is more then enough medical marijuana for my friend and I. Ok, a lot more. I live in sonoma county (no, thats not giving away to much info). I have been told that clubs will pay on average $3,200 per pound of quality indoor weed. I have heard rumors that in LA one could get much much more. Please give me advice on where this stuff is most valuable. I dont mind driving anywhere as long as I am not crossing any borders. Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 15, 2008)

trenton said:


> KOCHAB you got it down real good except I didnt actually smoke with him. When I walked in his house I smelled it and he said that he burned a little weed now and then. As I pulled into my driveway today he was outside and I went over and talked to him a bit. He wants me to come over tomorrow and help set up his computer for him. That would be hella funny if he was interested in growing and went on this website and read my thread. of course thats 1 in a million odds. He doesnt even know how to turn on the computer.



i need to come back and hook up your neighbor.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

i wont lie...im a little disappointed...i thought you and fdd would have dropped by my new journal and peeped it out....but thats ok...im sure you guys will get around to it someday....?


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 15, 2008)

This thread continues to further erect my penis. No intellectual contribution, just letting trenton know.


----------



## kochab (Jan 15, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hi everyone, the electrician wanting to come and the landlord has nothing to do with the PGE bill. I have noticed some yellowing on my grand daddy purple plants. Some of the big leaves have lost all the deep geen and look yellow and some of the grand daddy purple plant just dont look as green as they use to be at all. A lot of yellow tinit to them. Ive tried to attach some photos of this.


looks like over nuting to me man. the tips to those two fans are burnt.
other than that they are beautiful.


----------



## Doc OG (Jan 15, 2008)

I would say they are hungry for nitrogen.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 15, 2008)

i'd say more nitrogen myself.


----------



## kochab (Jan 15, 2008)

hey fdd. youve also got a request for a view here My 4 little babies. they are raft.....


----------



## happy.fuzz (Jan 15, 2008)

jmac said:


> I would not contact the the power company but when lights go out I would at least turn everything off and check to see if the meter is still spinning.


Good idea there.


----------



## cloneup (Jan 15, 2008)

no, if, and or butts nitrogen def


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a digital ballast on my HPS that has some "soft start" shit. Sowhen the lights first kick on, it gradually reduces the ohms to allow more power. This way it doesn;t look like 600w turning on and off every 12 hours on the dot.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 15, 2008)

kochab said:


> hey fdd. youve also got a request for a view here My 4 little babies. they are raft.....



who is that and how'd they get me genetics?


----------



## tckfui (Jan 15, 2008)

I dont know... never seen him... so how did he get some before me?!?!?!


----------



## kochab (Jan 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> who is that and how'd they get me genetics?


musta have a friend that had some or something...... from somewhere along the line someway. hey hey hey im high someday........


----------



## tckfui (Jan 15, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> you guys just hijacked trentons thread...



and we're damn proude of it.... and thanks for helping us, you are now a umm... um... s word, or a word... .. um... botom line ytou helped us  KJ


----------



## kochab (Jan 15, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> you guys just hijacked trentons thread...


no wish i had soma dat hijack tho....
anywho back to ya trenton


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 15, 2008)

smelled like hijack the other day.


----------



## kochab (Jan 15, 2008)

always a good thing to hear.

i think........


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 15, 2008)

tckfui said:


> and we're damn proude of it.... and thanks for helping us, you are now a umm... um... s word, or a word... .. um... botom line ytou helped us  KJ


i never said such a thing...

your making things up


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> smelled like hijack the other day.


i wanna smell hijack


trenton your plants look great a little more N and i think they'll be totally rockin for ya


----------



## trenton (Jan 16, 2008)

Is it OK for me to add N even though I have now started the flower stage. Also, they are not due for a watering till the day after tomorrow. Will they be ok Till then?
Last question. If the leaves are beautifully green but have a little yellow tint to just the tips, what does that mean???
Please answer these questions and no more hijacking


----------



## jmac (Jan 16, 2008)

One time... at band camp....... j/k, yes they will be fine until your next water.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 16, 2008)

*no, if, and or butts nitrogen def

*_Of course it is a N def...And yes it is fine to give them a nip of N....I don't know Fox Farms ratio's, but I bet FDD does..._


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 16, 2008)

trenton said:


> Is it OK for me to add N even though I have now started the flower stage. Also, they are not due for a watering till the day after tomorrow. Will they be ok Till then?
> Last question. If the leaves are beautifully green but have a little yellow tint to just the tips, what does that mean???
> Please answer these questions and no more hijacking


 
sorry daddyC... but I got a if or a but...

It could be over fert...

With an overnute the tips of the leaves will yellow and brown off. 

This is why you need an ec/ppm meter. Makes life so much easier.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 16, 2008)

well one thing to keep in mind is the 4 1000 watt lights...if the yellowing is on the very very tip, barely enough to see then it's pretty typical...as far as the yellowing leaves, It is also pretty common when you change the light cycle. But it could also be lack of N. I would just keep right on going the way you have been and watch them after the next watering...but i think it's nothing really to worry about just yet..


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 16, 2008)

Typical for you maybe... 

but if this is an over fert, then to continue the same way is asking for trouble.

Here's a link to a nutrient table:

Cannabis Nutrient and Deficiency Table


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 16, 2008)

trenton you can feed with veg. nutes for the first week or two of flower before switching over...


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 16, 2008)

also i noticed your stems looked purple. is this the strain or a P deficiency?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> *no, if, and or butts nitrogen def
> 
> *_Of course it is a N def...And yes it is fine to give them a nip of N....I don't know Fox Farms ratio's, but I bet FDD does..._


fox farms has always been a little "hot" for me. i don't use it 'cause i burn my plants with it.


----------



## philli007 (Jan 16, 2008)

You've got a lot invested in your babies so I don't blame you for worry about everything. And now that I know you got a huge payoff at the end (you Cali guys are so lucky - Weed Clubs?! - east coast needs to step up), you really want to make sure you get the most out of your grow. I've gotten help recently from this Pot Plant Doc, check it out

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - The Complete guide to Sick Plants,pH, and Pest troubles!

Peace,
P007


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 16, 2008)

philli007 said:


> You've got a lot invested in your babies so I don't blame you for worry about everything. And now that I know you got a huge payoff at the end (you Cali guys are so lucky - Weed Clubs?! - east coast needs to step up), you really want to make sure you get the most out of your grow. I've gotten help recently from this Pot Plant Doc, check it out
> 
> International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - The Complete guide to Sick Plants,pH, and Pest troubles!
> 
> ...


What a great idea. The more i think about it the more i believe something like this would be good for our own forum.

Thankyou 007, if you don't mind I'll forward this to rollitup as my own idea.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 16, 2008)

philli007 said:


> You've got a lot invested in your babies so I don't blame you for worry about everything. And now that I know you got a huge payoff at the end (you Cali guys are so lucky - Weed Clubs?! - east coast needs to step up), you really want to make sure you get the most out of your grow. I've gotten help recently from this Pot Plant Doc, check it out
> 
> International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - The Complete guide to Sick Plants,pH, and Pest troubles!
> 
> ...


 
Great find dude. Great info in that read as well.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks 007 this is awsome, I like the way it shows all the pics with the info. Very helpful rep+


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 16, 2008)

philli007 said:


> You've got a lot invested in your babies so I don't blame you for worry about everything. And now that I know you got a huge payoff at the end (you Cali guys are so lucky - Weed Clubs?! - east coast needs to step up), you really want to make sure you get the most out of your grow. I've gotten help recently from this Pot Plant Doc, check it out
> 
> International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - The Complete guide to Sick Plants,pH, and Pest troubles!
> 
> ...


good shit man....very nice find....


----------



## philli007 (Jan 16, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> What a great idea. The more i think about it the more i believe something like this would be good for our own forum.
> 
> Thankyou 007, if you don't mind I'll forward this to rollitup as my own idea.


 
Glad to have something to contribute  
Peace
P007


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking great Trenton! More pics today?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey trenton.. 

the peak hours for electrical usage are probably between 7am and 9am and 5pm and 7pm...

That being said, your schedule is perfect... BUT i personally would do 10-10.. that way i could check my plants in the morning and at night.... 

I am more likely to get up after 7am and stay up past 10pm...

I would want the option to check my plants twice a day..

iloveyou.





trenton said:


> Ok everyon,e I will change it from lights off between 7:00AM-7:00PM.
> The situation with the landlord. I hung out with him for a bit today on his porch and talked for a while. He told me all about the divorce he is going through and he was telling me about how he bought a bunch off cool stuff from best buy like a big screen, laptop, surround, and such. He let me come in and take a tour off the house. As I walked in I smelt the ganja and he said sorry about the smell I burn a little every now and then. I said thats cool. Finished the tour and went back onto the porch and he started smoking a cigerette and I said I thought you were trying to quite. He said its hard and I said does the marijuana help a little and he said yes and then probably for security reasons that he had a state card. I said thats cool I got a medical reccomendation too he didnt believe me and I showed him. Then we talked about money issues and such and I asked if he grew marihuana him self, he said its not really his passion, building houses were. Then I had to go home. So, its obviuos he doesnt care if I smoke weed. I just got to feel him out a little more on if he cares that I grow weed. I just wanna finish my harvest and say hay Mr/ Landlord I got a present for you and give him an 8th, he should say thanks you and later tell me that it was the best shit in the world and where I got then I might tell him whats up. If he was cool with it life would be great. I think I would re-sign a lease.


----------



## slappyboy (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey GardenKnowm I see your a staff person not sure if you can help.How come I can't start any of my own threads or send any private messages.Thanks and I apologige for putting this in this thread but I need help but cant pm anyone to find out.


----------



## philli007 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello All,
Thanks for the Rep Points!!! I really wasn't expecting that!  I am definately feeling the love! 

Again, I am happy to contribute what little info I have and greedy to learn all that I can from all of you!!!

Just know that in this instance, I am just rooting for Trenton's crop to be a success. Which I am figuring with FDD's help, it will be.

Thanks again!!!
P007


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2008)

philli007 said:


> Hello All,
> Thanks for the Rep Points!!! I really wasn't expecting that!  I am definately feeling the love!
> 
> Again, I am happy to contribute what little info I have and greedy to learn all that I can from all of you!!!
> ...





i'm just watchin'


----------



## trenton (Jan 16, 2008)

Heyy everyone. I bought my EzCloner 60 Site machine along with a 6 Bulb T5 unit to hang. I think the light might be overkill for the aeroponics unit. I will post pics in 2 minutes. I am in my second day of flower so I really want to do the clones but im a bit scared. Ive never done it and Im not to familiar with the aeroponics system. My buddy that sold me all 60 of my clones out of the same system said he would help but he keeps flaking. I dont have much time left.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 16, 2008)

_Heyy everyone. I bought my EzCloner 60 Site machine along with a 6 Bulb T5 unit to hang. I think the light might be overkill for the aeroponics unit. I will post pics in 2 minutes.
_*They are spendy, but I really enjoy mine.. In the summer the water temp gets alittle high, and slows down rooting abit. That would be my only compliant with the ezcloner...You are going big with the 6 bulb T5! I just use 4 T8 and they do just fine, but I am sure they will like the light after the initial shock. I have found KLN products work very well with the aero system and it is inexpensive. Good luck, and keep it simple!*


----------



## trenton (Jan 17, 2008)

Please explain to me what KLN products and how to use them. Also, what releationship do they have with the aeroponics sytem. All I bought today was some rooting gel. I thought it was all I would need.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Trent. 

You will want to take the lower stems off the plant. You want to have a bucket of cold water(I always test my water), then have your rooting get, new razor,rubbing alcohol. 

Make sure to clean the razor with the rubbing alc. each cut that you make. You will want to cut the stem at least at the two nod area, then you will want to cut them at a 45* angle. Now put them into the cold water. 

You can take the cuttings and put a cut vertically from the 45* angle cut. You can also scrape the membrine from the 1/2" of the bottom of the cutting.

Now take some of the rooting gel and put some in the lid, you don't want to put the cuttings into the whole jar because it can contaminate all the gel. So now dip the cuttings into the gel on the lid. 

Place the cuttings into your machine. And mist them


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 17, 2008)

You will also want to put what ever you need to put in the machine -Water-


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Trenton, I went to the fridge and grabbed my rooting stuff and I realized that the company name is Dyna-Gro and they make a product called K-L-N rooting concentrate, and also make a gel. I use both with the ezcloner, the concentrate is a booster for the water, and the gel is self explanatory. I don't add anything else to the water unless the clones have to stay in the cloner for longer then 2 weeks. If I have to keep them in the cloner longer then that I add GH 3 part nutes in equal amounts until my ppm is at 250-300. If that drops the ph to much, I add a Rhizotonic from Canna to bring it up...They love that stuff! I have had about 6-7 very successful runs with the ezclone, so I am no expert but I am cloning at a very high percentage.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 17, 2008)

I would not recommend spraying them down while using the ezcloner, I have found that they do better when left dry. I also take a glob of gel completely out of the container and put it into a shot glass, the further diminishes the possibility of contamination. Also I a have had better results NOT scraping the stem, if you do it just perfect, you will get good results, problem is, this is you first time and should stick to basic when you can. Also make sure that you don't put a node into the neoprene disk, put it above or below if you can. Cover the un-used ports on the lid of the machine, they will slowly let out water. I use some suction cups from some old water pumps, but anything will do..


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't think it matters about scraping the stem, nor even rooting hormone. I do neither, although I do slice into the stem. The slice is made in such a way as though to turn the cutting into a clothes peg.

I just use an ordinary prop', it has a plug, but I never turn it on. My prop' always sits somewhere in the veg' area somewhere, and I mist at least once a day.

I find my way really easy and I have a very high success rate, nigh on 100%. I think fdd may need to take another look.

I remember when i first started cloning it was a nightmare. I had a guy come over and help me, and after that it was easy. I think that being shown right to your face is the best way to go.

There are several methods to clone... and they all work... the reason they work so well is down to the plant itself. Cannabis loves life.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 17, 2008)

So I'm I wrong? I don't have a ezcloner so I didn't know there was a difference makeing the cuttings. 

Sorry if there was some wrong info. This is how I do it and it works for me. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 17, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> So I'm I wrong? I don't have a ezcloner so I didn't know there was a difference makeing the cuttings.
> 
> Sorry if there was some wrong info. This is how I do it and it works for me.
> 
> Good luck with it.


 
Dont take things personally.

No one wants to be mr. asshole these are others methods. not to say your or anyones elses way is right. 

Truth is your all wrong.... j/k lighten up....


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 17, 2008)

I wasn't taking it personal I just wanted to know if there is a better way to do it. I know I'm still a noob that reads to much. Experince is the key. I look to you guys to correct me if there is a better way.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 17, 2008)

Just smile........................ 


















Its all good.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 17, 2008)

nice man, that T5 is probably overkill though, but hey, I'm just jealous. Very nice man!! But seriously, clones don't need much light to root. Too much high intensity light will just kill them, so make sure you have that t5 a good distance from your clones to begin with. Cloning is really easy, so don't get too hung up on it, just decide on your method and go for it. I've only ever taken clones twice, both times 100% success. Like skunk says, ease of cloning is mostly down to the strain and the genetics. Good luck bro!


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 17, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> I wasn't taking it personal I just wanted to know if there is a better way to do it. I know I'm still a noob that reads to much. Experince is the key. I look to you guys to correct me if there is a better way.


 
i would tell you the right way to use the easy cloner but i dont know....

They said scrub that thing every batch.... i said ok i got enough cleaning to do allready. 

And Trenton :

Caution if you root in 10 days, you wont have much veggin time if any. 

So i would take that new T5 make the veggin area , 


Go grab afew 6500 k cfl's to clone with then use the 2 other 100 watt ballasts to start the flower process on the second batch

Now lets go over that lease renewal info again .... get the camera, we need to see how the tips are doing, The early yellowing is concerning me. coming out of veg you should be lush green for a solid week


----------



## trenton (Jan 17, 2008)

What is the benefit of vegging with 1000 watts HPS or MH as opposed to using many T5 Bulbs?


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 17, 2008)

Use both...


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 17, 2008)

looking good, i have 20 plants, but 60. wish i could have the space. 
keep it up, hope you get plenty of buds,to help pay for all your outlay.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 17, 2008)

trenton said:


> What is the benefit of vegging with 1000 watts HPS or MH as opposed to using many T5 Bulbs?


id say mh and t5's are best for vegg and hps for 12/12. but you could always use both, like logan said.
how many plants would you get under them t5's.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 17, 2008)

trenton said:


> What is the benefit of vegging with 1000 watts HPS or MH as opposed to using many T5 Bulbs?


Lumen output. I'd go with the T5's because of the lower cost and they still kick out a large amount of lumens for their size. Similar to my penis.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 17, 2008)

How much did you pay the t-5 set up?


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 17, 2008)

Yo Logan, I hope I did not kick you in the balls with my advice to Trent..Like Abud says, there are many ways....I just have first hand knowledge on using the ezcloner, and thought to share my ways of cloning. You keep doing what you are doing, and that is trying to help out a bro..
I don't have a separate light for my clones, I just put the box off to the side in the veg room, and that works just fine. I would not suggest trying to veg the clones for very long in the box, the roots become "ropey" and will stay that way until harvest. I try to get them out of the box asap, and let them grow in the medium you will be using for you grow. I just happened to fill my 60 site up today, and they looking snappy!


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey daddychrisg, 

No worries bro, I take everything with a grain of salt. Like I said, I was just tring to see if there is a better way to do it, faster way. 

How long does it take for your clones to root? And how big do you cut the cuttings? I had thought about getting a cloner but I just didn't want to shell out $200/$300. I will prob. make one. 

Hey trent. how are things today?


----------



## jmac (Jan 18, 2008)

Some say the mh is supposed to cause tighter distance between nodes and make a bushier plant. the t5's are good as well, but I've never used them so I can't really comment on there productiveness. Imo you will not have enough light using that t5 for a short veg. on 60+ plants you can how ever use it for clones if it will cover all of them and then go straight to flower, or then move to a veg room with mh bulbs or just get another t5 and have 2 for clones and a short veg before flowering...Jmac


----------



## trenton (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey everyone sorry Ive been MIA today. You wont belive what I am working on. So the garage setup is now going to have 6 1000 watt hps lights over 60 plants. That's right, I went out and bought 2 more HPS 1000 watt lights today. They will be installed tomorrow. I better get 6Lbs now. I will take pics tomorrow too. I also got the clone room set up and cut 60 clones. They are in the easy cloner now and they look dead but I guess thats normal and they pick up in about 1 day my friend said. Get ready too see some awesome pics. For all my 60 clones I only cut off of the sour diesel. Where I am at I hear that it is desireable and hard to find. I could of cut cuttings off of the grand daddy purple but I can get purple any day of the year.


----------



## KingOfBud (Jan 18, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hey everyone sorry Ive been MIA today. You wont belive what I am working on. So the garage setup is now going to have 6 1000 watt hps lights over 60 plants. That's right, I went out and bought 2 more HPS 1000 watt lights today. They will be installed tomorrow. I better get 6Lbs now. I will take pics tomorrow too. I also got the clone room set up and cut 60 clones. They are in the easy cloner now and they look dead but I guess thats normal and they pick up in about 1 day my friend said. Get ready too see some awesome pics. For all my 60 clones I only cut off of the sour diesel. Where I am at I hear that it is desireable and hard to find. I could of cut cuttings off of the grand daddy purple but I can get purple any day of the year.


Haha. Sweet. But considering your electricity bill last month? Are you sure this is a good idea? Unless i have missed something and you have started flowering?!


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 18, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hey everyone sorry Ive been MIA today. You wont belive what I am working on. So the garage setup is now going to have 6 1000 watt hps lights over 60 plants. That's right, I went out and bought 2 more HPS 1000 watt lights today. They will be installed tomorrow. I better get 6Lbs now. I will take pics tomorrow too. I also got the clone room set up and cut 60 clones. They are in the easy cloner now and they look dead but I guess thats normal and they pick up in about 1 day my friend said. Get ready too see some awesome pics. For all my 60 clones I only cut off of the sour diesel. Where I am at I hear that it is desireable and hard to find. I could of cut cuttings off of the grand daddy purple but I can get purple any day of the year.


wow did you get a bank loan before you started to grow.
hope you make it back.
btw very nice set up, carnt wait to see the final results, you will prop. stink the street out, i have 20 plants, and they stink, god knows what 60 smells like.
esp. later on in your grow.
just a thought, when you have room, after you harvest,next time.
why dont you grow 4 lots of 15, 
so you could harvest just 15 every 2 weeks, keep the line going, so to speak.
anyway i think what ever you do it will be great, keep up the good work, hope to see some more pics later.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah I would definitely stagger my harvest so I'm not sitting on weight for months at a time. Quicker turn around for $$ too in my experience.


----------



## greenman420 (Jan 18, 2008)

if you had 6 lbs of some stinky weed like that for sale where im from i say you could get anywhere from 4000 to 5000 a pound!!!!that would make you a rich man!!especially if you sold it in eights and quarters. So let me get this straight where you live somewhere in cali its legal to grow bud?


----------



## DWR (Jan 18, 2008)

i have gone through 5 pages and now pics.... except for the t5 wich is looking very slick and got style .... ^^

can i see sum pics of your plants ?


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 18, 2008)

Dude I don't think you need that much light, Maybe you should put a tent or shroud around the 60 plant set-up so that your plants can absorb all of the light. Just an idea. 

If you do use the other lights maybe you should add more plants.
Hope it works for you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Dude I don't think you need that much light, Maybe you should put a tent or shroud around the 60 plant set-up so that your plants can absorb all of the light. Just an idea.
> 
> If you do use the other lights maybe you should add more plants.
> Hope it works for you.




those plants are huge. he'll use the light.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 18, 2008)

Really 6000 watts, thats not over kill? 

Shit man it sounds like so much power/light. 


All well its not my light bill. 

Ok so not to be negitive, but going from a $800+ bill to a $1200+ is not going to suspitcions'. 



Still one of the most exciting reads. Can't wait to see the final result. 


Tent your in the zone keep up the good work


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Really 6000 watts, thats not over kill?
> 
> Shit man it sounds like so much power/light.
> 
> ...



his bill was 800 when he was on 24/0. he's on 12/12 now so it should only be 400 plus 2 more bumps it to 600. it's about 100 for every 1000 watts of 12/12 here.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 18, 2008)

hum.......

Your right, forgot about the 24/0. 

Hey fdd, you never said anything about the green light, if is ok to use or not.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> hum.......
> 
> Your right, forgot about the 24/0.
> 
> Hey fdd, you never said anything about the green light, if is ok to use or not.



i think if any light is ok it would be green.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey trent not tring to jack your J. 
but fdd how long have you been growing for?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> welcome to sonoma county, california.


damnit...

fuck yall

*hating*


i told my girl we gotta move to cali, she aint having it....talking about we aint moving just so you can grow!!!

i told her that wasnt the only reason....she asked me to give her more than a few reasons..... all i could think of was the beach!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Hey trent not tring to jack your J.
> but fdd how long have you been growing for?





planted my first seed in 1985.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 18, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Really 6000 watts, thats not over kill?
> 
> Shit man it sounds like so much power/light.
> 
> ...


 
lights were on 24/7 the bill will drop !


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> planted my first seed in 1985.


LOL seems so song ago, thats when my dad planted his first seed, an i aint talking M.J.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 18, 2008)

Have you checked the tally on this grow lately. 

More impressive then the grow is the seemless purchasing of the supplies. 

with all the trays pots media lights cloning power and structure your margin 
wont really come till next round. If you get these spread out rather quickly and keep from over feeding. 

I like your idea of SD and its hard to find, however you are in a highly saturated market. 
if you got the clones others can too. i like having what others dont however that is really hard there! 

I think you need to think about CO2 if the budget allows.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 18, 2008)

ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingOfBud (Jan 18, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> LOL seems so song ago, thats when my dad planted his first seed, an i aint talking M.J.


Haha. That gave me a lil laugh.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

whats up T how's the shit going?


----------



## jmac (Jan 18, 2008)

You used to be my hero,now your my idol. Were you able to get all the clones under the t5 I sure would like to see some pics of the clone station in action. And I dont think theres ever enough light lol. Awsome grow keep up the good work......Jmac


----------



## happy.fuzz (Jan 18, 2008)

I think the Co2 is a good idea. This is what I use.
CO2 Boost - All-natural CO2 Generators for the purpose of CO2 enrichment and air fertilzation


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

you just had to go and get more lights .....now you make my grow look even more pathetic.....WELL IT WORKED!!!!!!!! lol j/k good shit man...if you need help paying that electric bill let me know....


----------



## trenton (Jan 18, 2008)

pics to come soon. I cant seem to find my memory card for my camera


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 18, 2008)

you all are like a salavating dog tugging on thier chain hoping it will break! 

understand, the scale of the grow is large, the experence factor is low. 
this could be over working him. be patient, it takes time to put it all in play.

i am still waiting on a update on the yellowing. 

trent, if we dont get a update soon i will be forced to give them your address so they can see them for themselves


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 18, 2008)

trenton said:


> pics to come soon. I cant seem to find my memory card for my camera


 
We are still waiting........ 


Edit......


We are all dieing


----------



## kochab (Jan 18, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> trent, if we dont get a update soon i will be forced to give them your address so they can see them for themselves


ha ha ha ha. funny but sad to think what may happen if someone really did this. makes me remember russel.
~moment of silence and a toke......~

yeah but all kinds a shit could happen really. ne who. peace. im high


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 18, 2008)

so who is russel and what happened?


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 18, 2008)

russor a old mod got a knock on the door no one wants.

they forgot to use the doorbell or the door handle


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 18, 2008)

so if he got busted, how did folks on the web find out? is the inet world and real world really that small?

how he get busted?


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 18, 2008)

We got a warning from a close relative. he got pinched by the old disgruntal female


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 18, 2008)

damn...thas fucked up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kochab (Jan 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> damn...thas fucked up!!!!!!!!!


yeah i was afraid to say more than good luck to ya and hope for the best because i was afraid it may be a cop trying to get incriminating evidence against him. i men if the po po had gotten his pc after his old lady ratted him out then it could have been all down hill from there. really if she had said anything about his membership to this site and gotten them on in his s/n then they may have a case against him for every plant he has ever logged or spoken of possesing on here. 
got my drift how ugly the situation could have been? remember that in the future in case anyone ever goes down in the good fight.
besides that anyone know how he is doing? he got on after the falling out and said he had to go to court, any other knowings of an "aftermath" by anyone?


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 18, 2008)

Well in that case, if your getting more lights then, why not invest in some c02, and uv lights. not saying if the uv work like they say they do but, they cnt hurt.
Mr.x God Bless


----------



## kochab (Jan 18, 2008)

mr.x007 said:


> Well in that case, if your getting more lights then, why not invest in some c02, and uv lights. not saying if the uv work like they say they do but, they cnt hurt.
> Mr.x God Bless



anything costing me money and i can tell no difference in effect if it is there is hurting me........trenton has no other plants from these phenos to see if it actually increases potency or not.
but the co2 would be amazingly benifical to the room. but he would probably have to invest in a co2 generator for all that. and those motha fuckas are pretty expensive.


----------



## trenton (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey everyone. I havn't even had time to catch up on my own thread yet. I owe you guys a bunch of current pics so here they are. This is the 4th day of flower. I have cut 60 clones and placed them in the clone machine (View Pix). I know that the cloning machine isnt 100% sucess rate so I will probably cut another 20 and root them in rockwool right beside it. I want to make sure I have another 60 ready to veg. In the flower room (garage). I am in the midst of getting rid of the trays and placing the plants on petre dishes so that I can spread them out (see pix). I am going to install the other 2 1000 watt hps tomorrow so that each light will approx have 10 plants. (I better get 6 pounds). As I was cutting clones and trimming the bottoms I noticed some minor white powder mildew on the some of the leaves on the bottom of the plants. I removed many of those leaves. I also attached a hepa filter to my intake system thinking it might help prevent it (see Pix). What else can I do about this problem. it is real early in the game so I want to get rid of it completely and make sure it wont come back. Please give as much advise on this. Also, I bought a moisture meter and its the best thing in the world. If there are any questions that I have yet to answer please re -ask. I am sorry and I will answer asap now. I really need all your help. Thanks. Keep in mind that the pic quality sucks. I really need to take some pix with the lights off for acurate color.


----------



## KingOfBud (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking nice T. Been a while since i saw any pictures up on here. I would move that light closer to the clones tho? Correct me if I'm wrong anybody...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

trenton..........that shit is huge.......I mean it...HUGE....and barely any time at all.....you garage is going to be a fucking rain forest....my god man...talk about a first grow...this one has to go down in the books for something...great freaking job so far man....I have much faith you will get well over 6 pounds.....1 gram per watt at least....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

and for the powdery mildew you can pick up a sulfer pot to hang out there for about 75-100 bucks...will clear it right up for sure..


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 19, 2008)

After looking at the pic's I still can't make up my mind. Although it looks like a P deficiency to me.

The purple stems, and also the nute-burned looking leaves. These are symptoms of lack of P.

An ec/ppm meter will cost you only around 40-50 bucks. They don't need to be expensive, so long as they got enough power to send the charge then they all work. IMO.

This tool will be so much of a help to you, and will almost certainly make a lot of difference to your eventual yield.

Honestly, I can only see you hitting 0.5oz-1oz per plant. I think you'll get around an oz from the biggest plants, 0.5 from the smaller ones.


----------



## trenton (Jan 19, 2008)

After looking at the pic's I still can't make up my mind. Although it looks like a P deficiency to me.

The purple stems, and also the nute-burned looking leaves. These are symptoms of lack of P.

An ec/ppm meter will cost you only around 40-50 bucks. They don't need to be expensive, so long as they got enough power to send the charge then they all work. IMO.

This tool will be so much of a help to you, and will almost certainly make a lot of difference to your eventual yield.

Honestly, I can only see you hitting 0.5oz-1oz per plant. I think you'll get around an oz from the biggest plants, 0.5 from the smaller ones.



I beg to differ. The pix do the plants no justice. The sour diesel is allready nearing 3 feet at only 4 days into flower. I believe they will hit 5.3-6.0 feet at harvest. I believe I will get 1.5-3.0 Oz from each of these. If I were to get a maximum of 1 oz per plant I would assume I'm the worst grower in the world and quite. FDD has seen these plants in person...


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good, hope you sort the probs. where you going to put all the clones?.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 19, 2008)

id say 1 to 2 per plant, but its going to get full is the space,and they mite be a lot of waste.
due to them been so close.
but i think you know your stuff, so ill keep out of it.


----------



## trenton (Jan 19, 2008)

Remember right now I have 4 1000 watt hps. Tomorrow there will be 6 1000 watt hps.. And if any of the plants still seem to touch later on into flower. Guess what there will be 8. I will get 6 Lbs. Thanks


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 19, 2008)

Ballin!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

trenton said:


> Remember right now I have 4 1000 watt hps. Tomorrow there will be 6 1000 watt hps.. And if any of the plants still seem to touch later on into flower. Guess what there will be 8. I will get 6 Lbs. Thanks


I'll bet a brand new ZONG you get more then 6 lbs.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 19, 2008)

trenton said:


> After looking at the pic's I still can't make up my mind. Although it looks like a P deficiency to me.
> 
> The purple stems, and also the nute-burned looking leaves. These are symptoms of lack of P.
> 
> ...


If they are that tall then yes, 1-2oz per plant. How long did you veg' them for?


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 19, 2008)

Go for 100lbs. You can do it.......


----------



## trenton (Jan 19, 2008)

The plants were clones rooted in an ez cloner with roots of at least 7 inches long then they vegged for 4 weeks. At that point the average height was 30 inches.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I'll bet a brand new ZONG you get more then 6 lbs.


NOTE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingOfBud (Jan 19, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> NOTE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Man. Your avatar is freaking me out. Im just scrolling down the page, i see that, and im kinda like "WTF?!? SOMEBODIES GROWING SOME STRANNAGEE WEED" Oh wait, yea, its that guy again


----------



## DWR (Jan 19, 2008)

C - hooool ^^ 

thnx for pics.. they look amazing ^^


----------



## stemseed (Jan 19, 2008)

KingOfBud said:


> Man. Your avatar is freaking me out. Im just scrolling down the page, i see that, and im kinda like "WTF?!? SOMEBODIES GROWING SOME STRANNAGEE WEED" Oh wait, yea, its that guy again


note it


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 19, 2008)

trenton said:


> The plants were clones rooted in an ez cloner with roots of at least 7 inches long then they vegged for 4 weeks. At that point the average height was 30 inches.


well on my hydro grows, If I veg for a week from clone i would get a maximum of 0.5 oz per plant. Two weeks is an ounce, three weeks is 1.5oz and 4 weeks is 2oz.

through my experiments I have noticed a distinct pattern between veg time and eventual yield. A lot of other things come into the mix that can lower your yield. Like, say growing in soil. Although the 1000w lights may help compensate for this, but the roots still have much harder to work to get the nutes.

I didn't realise these were clones. It seems that during veg' you gave the plants too weak doses of nutes. I've had clones potted up for just a few days and given them 1.2ec. Clones are as old as the mother they came from, and I believe that the reason I see a lot of purple stems on this site is because people are feeding too weak nutes. A big plant and a little plant, both the same age. Do you feed one less nutes, or just less water? The answer is, you feed less water. The concentrations of nutes should stay the same.

In your case trenton this undernuting has built up over 4 weeks, and that's a lot of undernuting.

Best thing you'll ever buy is an ec/ppm meter.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2008)

you gotta stop the mildew. it will destroy everything. other than that.........carry-on.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 19, 2008)

hey trenton....thanks for all the cool pics and update....I hope things continue on their forward progress for you.....good luck!


----------



## stemseed (Jan 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you gotta stop the mildew. it will destroy everything. other than that.........carry-on.


 post more pics little slacker. popular, but slacker 

seed


EDIT: was referring to trent.


----------



## clown (Jan 19, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hey everyone. I havn't even had time to catch up on my own thread yet. I owe you guys a bunch of current pics so here they are. This is the 4th day of flower. I have cut 60 clones and placed them in the clone machine (View Pix).


i see an a/c on ur pic.
but where's the exhaust for it, where the hot air from air exchange goes?


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 19, 2008)

clown said:


> i see an a/c on ur pic.
> but where's the exhaust for it, where the hot air from air exchange goes?


 
read back that is a filter


----------



## jmac (Jan 19, 2008)

how about some pics of inside the ez cloner


----------



## trenton (Jan 19, 2008)

Stem on page 95 are about 25 new pics of the plants, new lights, and ez cloner full of 60 clones.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

so you gonna grab a sulfur pot t?


----------



## arkangel1969 (Jan 19, 2008)

Just came across this thread and OMFG - Wonder what the IR signature looks like???


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 19, 2008)

^ thas police talk or something?


----------



## morphus657 (Jan 19, 2008)

so all togethere what is the cost of every thing ? more than 6000


----------



## afirsttimer (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow trenton, I just saw those lasts picks! Keep up the good work and blaze a J for me when you harvest that shit, so jealous.


----------



## home.grower (Jan 19, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> ...veg for a week from clone... maximum of 0.5 oz per plant..Two weeks is an ounce, three weeks is 1.5oz and 4 weeks is 2oz...
> 
> through my experiments I have noticed a distinct pattern between veg time and eventual yield. A lot of other things come into the mix that can lower your yield. Like, say growing in soil. Although the 1000w lights may help compensate for this, but the roots still have much harder to work to get the nutes.
> 
> ...I've had clones potted up for just a few days and given them 1.2ec. Clones are as old as the mother they came from, and I believe that the reason I see a lot of purple stems on this site is because people are feeding too weak nutes. A big plant and a little plant, both the same age. Do you feed one less nutes, or just less water? The answer is, you feed less water. The concentrations of nutes should stay the same...


That is very interesting. The former part of your statement, referring to veg time is something that I've recently tried myself. My first cheese attempt here had a 16 day veg in 15L pots from clone. They reached an average height of 30inches but had few bud sites. This time I have vegged for almost 60 days, only in pots half the size, and the amount of sites is practically double, though the plants are exactly the same heights (probably Geno/Pheno specific). I can only assume more sites can be equal to more consumable product?

As for the age of clones, I've always believed the latter part of your statement. I've recently been giving EC1.2 to all my cloned plants after propagation and I've seen relatively rapid growth in comparison to other methods I've used. I'll soon be feeding my latest batch of cheese clones EC1.2 once they are rooted and will continue to use that method indefinitely. I've seen it work, only to find out that not continuing the high EC regime into the bloom phase leads to numerous deficiencies.

Good post IMO!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^^^^^good info


----------



## afirsttimer (Jan 19, 2008)

IM sure this is a newbie question, but what is 1.2ec


----------



## jmac (Jan 19, 2008)

Electric Conductivity (EC) of a solution...Jmac


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Jan 19, 2008)

is there an EC to PPM conversion?


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes, take a look at this site - International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - TDS / PPM output meter to EC (and CF): conversion ratios


----------



## Moto329 (Jan 19, 2008)

ok this might be a dumb question too but, When you increase the nutes, waht are you adding? Like I am using Dyna-grow in my bubbleponic setup. Once you want to increase the nutes do I just add more than the suggested 2-3tsb/gal? Then balance the ph?


----------



## trenton (Jan 19, 2008)

Someone asked how much is invested. Over $10,000 now. I just bought a sultur burner made be euro system with sulfur for $110.00. Instructions are not to good. My room again is 20x20. Where should it be hung. when should it run? (lights on or off) how long should it run for? how much sulfur to use? How often do I use it. First I want to kill it. Then I want to prevent it. It is my 5th day of flower now. I dont want to ruin my plants at all.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2008)

trenton said:


> Someone asked how much is invested. Over $10,000 now. I just bought a sultur burner made be euro system with sulfur for $110.00. Instructions are not to good. My room again is 20x20. Where should it be hung. when should it run? (lights on or off) how long should it run for? how much sulfur to use? How often do I use it. First I want to kill it. Then I want to prevent it. It is my 5th day of flower now. I dont want to ruin my plants at all.



i've used one once or twice. i put a handful or two of sulphur in the pot. hang it in the center of the room. i burned mine 12 hours in my 3 x 3. needless to say that was plenty long enough. i don't know how often to use. i used it once and my problems were solved. all my leaves were covered with sulphur for several weeks. my friend told 3 or 4 hours would have been enough.


----------



## creeder (Jan 19, 2008)

First off nice grow I have been watching this one closely. I think you got everyone at RIU cheering you on. Your a Martar now. Anyway 10,000 that hurts and power bills on top of that? Well if you don't get six pounds I bet your going to go postal. If I was a betting man you will get more. Keep up the good work!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

I would hang it in the middle of the room...run it for about 2 hours a day to start..if it does not work then increase it an hour a day...dont go over about 4 hours a day..


----------



## trenton (Jan 19, 2008)

You guys have to stay tuned. Pics are coming in about an hour. The new improved grow room with 6 1000 hps. Plants all spreaded out. Here comes the jungle. Maybe I should play some rain forest music for the plants. They would like that.


----------



## kochab (Jan 19, 2008)

trenton said:


> Maybe I should play some rain forest music for the plants. They would like that.


i dont know shit about sulfer except that its in matches and mosquitoes hate it so if you eat strike anywhere match heads it repels them from you....

but the music sounds like a plan


----------



## trenton (Jan 19, 2008)

I cant believe I made it this far. Sorry it took so long. I had to have a few orgasms first. 6 1999 watt hps now. More to come (maybe) Soory the camera quality sux. The plants are very green but some pix appear to make them look yellow


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 19, 2008)

Wowowowowowowowowowowowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2008)

yeah, some of the bottom growth needs to be trimmed. i love cheeseburgers but i'm scared to take responsibility. you know what i mean. we can take care of it though. you have several hundred clones there if you want. i have a few empty trays........


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 19, 2008)

why not just set up a nice sog.... you could have a real nice perpetual (sp) harvest...you have alot of nice equipment.

you could keep it organic as well.... i say that is overkill on what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## jmac (Jan 19, 2008)

awsome they look fucking great. Like fdd said put that sulpher burner in the middle of the room thats where every one Ive seen has been (youtube) shows a few med ops with that set up, good job keep up the good work.....Jmac


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> why not just set up a nice sog.... you could have a real nice perpetual (sp) harvest...you have alot of nice equipment.
> 
> you could keep it organic as well.... i say that is overkill on what you are trying to achieve.


we specialize in overkill here in cali......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> we specialize in overkill here in cali......






i'd say........


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 19, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> we specialize in overkill here in cali......



im just saying.... for a goal of 6 lbs....wouldnt you think he could achieve this with half of the shit he is running?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey trenton

couple questions?

1. did you have spider mites at one point?
2. are you going to clone? if you need help let me know
3. what strain is that?

cheers


----------



## creeder (Jan 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say........
> 
> View attachment 58769
> 
> View attachment 58770


That looks like heaven with the all mighty one in the hoodie! Nice pics


----------



## jmac (Jan 19, 2008)

ooh ooh I know yes to the mites, he took 60 clones,and its sour disel and some purple strain


----------



## jmac (Jan 19, 2008)

hey fdd theres some guy in that pic w/a hoody on hes the one who stole your ice, get him!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks J

trenton.. I am not sure what you did to get rid of those mites... BUT you should seriously consider doing something extra harsh to the clones...

cheers


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 19, 2008)

I need to come visit


----------



## jmac (Jan 20, 2008)

you could charge addmission, hey gk you should go over there and make another how to dvd


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Jan 20, 2008)

damn trenton nice ass plants, nice pics too


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 20, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> im just saying.... for a goal of 6 lbs....wouldnt you think he could achieve this with half of the shit he is running?


Yes. I would have to agree that he could... but he is a first time grower. Mistakes need to be rectified, and i can't think of any other better way of helping to rectify those mistakes than pumping in another couple thousand watts of light.

A ppm meter would work miracles too though.


----------



## trenton (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone. As I told you I had very lite powdery mildew on some of the lower leaves of the plants but I did get a sulfur burner so it will be under control asap.
My clones were pulled off of the bottom and they are being rooted in an aeroponics system. I guess i didnt pay too much attention because i see a tiny bit of mildew on them as well. Can i use my sulfur burner on the clones as well or are they to small


----------



## jmac (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah trent lets go for broke 10,200 in it now. They got them cheaper though.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

trenton said:


> Thanks everyone. As I told you I had very lite powdery mildew on some of the lower leaves of the plants but I did get a sulfur burner so it will be under control asap.
> My clones were pulled off of the bottom and they are being rooted in an aeroponics system. I guess i didnt pay too much attention because i see a tiny bit of mildew on them as well. Can i use my sulfur burner on the clones as well or are they to small


you dont need to..i would just use fdd's soap water solution and that should clear it right up...but you can stick the pot in with them for an hour or so but i would wait till they root to do that..just to be safe..


----------



## trenton (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok Caligrown I really want to use it in the garage with the 60 plants. The person at the hydro store said I have to do it when the lights are off is that true? Why cant I do it with the lights on


----------



## kochab (Jan 20, 2008)

dunno. maybe it will burn the plants with that much light pumping around in there......is there some reason that you need to do it during lights on trenton?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2008)

the sulphur is powdery as it burns. it leaves a layer of dust everywhere. i think it may mess with the bulbs if you burn with your lights on. maybe the sulphur sticks to hot bulbs. just guessing.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 20, 2008)

sulphur has a relatively low melting point (115C/240F)...so I agree you'll want to be careful...don't want an spontaneous H2SO4 (acid) being generated inadvertantly.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2008)

i put bags over my lights when i burn sulphur. lights off of course.


----------



## morphus657 (Jan 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say........
> 
> View attachment 58769
> 
> View attachment 58770


 


u live in the usa and can grow just out in your back yard like that


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 20, 2008)

hahahahaha...yea doesn't that just freak ya out! amazing plants amazing grow experience!.....


morphus657 said:


> u live in the usa and can grow just out in your back yard like that


----------



## morphus657 (Jan 20, 2008)

ya it blows my mind i'm over in boston and hes in cali makes me want to move over there!!! every pothead shouls live in cali


----------



## kochab (Jan 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i put bags over my lights when i burn sulphur. lights off of course.



i dont bring in untrusted plants with hitchikers and ive never had to burn anything in my room. dosent go to say that i havent burnt a few doobies in there just for good measure though.
clones from an unknown source can be hell. and clubs are renowned famous for spreading pest into a grow room. but i wouldnet know an awfull too much about that.


----------



## mountainSpliff (Jan 20, 2008)

Plants are looking very nice trenton.


----------



## philli007 (Jan 20, 2008)

Trenton,
Your grow looks awesome man! And bagging the lights while the sulphur is burning makes sense. I'm adding that tibit to my own how-to's.
Peace,
P007


----------



## trenton (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok let me get this straight. The powder from all the sulfur only spreads around while the sulfur is turning into liquid. Its when it is in the liquid form that it does any good, so why dont i just turn the thing on outside let all the powder crap go out there while it turns into liquid than move it into the grow room while its still all pluged in ofcourse. Also, is it bad to breath that stuff.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

yea its not so good to breath......and I would leave it in the room as much as possible, try to run it in intervals maybe...but you want to keep it in the room so it continues to work...if your getting powdery mildew now, then if you get rid of it now and stop using the pot, then it could return during bud production...and you most definetly want to avoid that..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

and yes I would run it during dark hours...if some hits the bulbs or glass it could be bad...but dont be afraid of the sulfur pot it really is your friend if you have the mildew....what size is the pot??


----------



## multisonic (Jan 20, 2008)

OK I just read all 103 pages over the last hour. WOW! Amazing job Trent! I'm waiting to sell off these shrooms and zero out my credit card before I start my first grow so that I have some bucks to play with. This thread is quite informative and inspirational to say the least. I can't wait to see how it all turns out! I just bought this house and I am looking at growing as a way to pay for it (and the repairs that it needs) I can't wait to get started, and good luck to you!


----------



## trenton (Jan 20, 2008)

Multisonic-Thanks Tom (myspace) haha


----------



## trenton (Jan 20, 2008)

Caligrown the pot is small but the instructions says it covers upto 1000 square feet. Thats alot. It says as treatment to use it for 4-6 hours. My grow room is about 200 sq feet. How long do I run it for. Also do I turn off the inatekl and the exhaust? How about the fans?


----------



## gotdamunchies (Jan 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say........
> 
> View attachment 58769
> 
> View attachment 58770


Hey FDD what are you doin with that bathtub?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

you dont have to turn off all the air, but you can...run it for 3 hours..wait till the lights come back on and see what they look like...what I would do is run it every other day during lights out for 2 hours...if that doesn't do the job up it one hour at a time till its gone and stays gone......with that amny indoor plants I would run the pot at least 2-3 times a week because as they get bigger and the more water they use the more powdery mildew will take over..and if you already have it then that proves your grow room is the right conditions to keep producing the mildew......therefore either you find the cause of the mildew and correct, or you keep running the room the way its been running and just kill the mildew...at this point in your grow i would focus on killing the mildew because your not going to be in that room long enough to tear apart everything and find where the mildew is coming from...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2008)

gotdamunchies said:


> Hey FDD what are you doin with that bathtub?



raising mosquito fish. 





couple hours a day 2- 3 days a week sounds good. i turn my fans off.


----------



## trenton (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks caligrown. I will run it for 3 hours when the lights go off again at 7:00AM tomoroow. Sucks I have to wait untill then... Im sure this will put a layer of sulfur crap on my plants. Do I have to clean the plants or foliar spray them each time after I use the sulfur pot. Sorry I have so many questions. Also, If i see a little patchof mildew on the bottom of the leave will the sulfur make it dissapear or how do I know if it is inactive??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2008)

trenton said:


> Thanks caligrown. I will run it for 3 hours when the lights go off again at 7:00AM tomoroow. Sucks I have to wait untill then... Im sure this will put a layer of sulfur crap on my plants. Do I have to clean the plants or foliar spray them each time after I use the sulfur pot. Sorry I have so many questions. Also, If i see a little patchof mildew on the bottom of the leave will the sulfur make it dissapear or how do I know if it is inactive??


you want the sulphur on your leaves. this will prevent the mildew from growing. it think it turns brownish after the sulphur kills it.


----------



## trenton (Jan 20, 2008)

FDD-Ok so the mildew turns brownish not the leaves correct? Also when the lights come back with the sulfur sitting on the leaves will it make the leaves react in a bad way or will they be fine. All these stupid questions. I should just wait till u get here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2008)

trenton said:


> FDD-Ok so the mildew turns brownish not the leaves correct? Also when the lights come back with the sulfur sitting on the leaves will it make the leaves react in a bad way or will they be fine. All these stupid questions. I should just wait till u get here.




the mildew turns brown. i think. the sulphur on the leaves won't hurt anything.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

it is also used very effectively when the buds are real big...so im pretty sure the sulfur doesn't hurt them because you wouldn't see the pots in multi-light rooms..


----------



## trenton (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Caligrown. You, me and FDD should get together someday..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2008)

trenton said:


> Thanks Caligrown. You, me and FDD should get together someday..



i'm here.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm here.


me 3....


----------



## GregNak (Jan 20, 2008)

This grow is amazing, i just joined to get in on this ive always been a browser but now im here... where im from its cold, but i guess that works to our advantage at times... good luck i cant say i have seen an operation like this before... good luck to you

On a side note, im pretty bitter about the chargers losing today, but what could i expect... oh well theres always next year


----------



## trenton (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Gregnak


----------



## trenton (Jan 20, 2008)

I wanted to go over my feeding schedule with everyone to get opions. As you all know I am using fox farms ocean forest potting soil in 3 gallon pots with 2"lava rock at the bottom for better drainage. I am on my 5th day of flower. I am currently having to water my plants approx every other day. I always PH my water. The fox farms brochure reccomends these nutrients with it's soil for flowering. 2 Tsp per gallon of tiger bloom 2-8-4. 1 tablespoon per gallon of big bloom 0.01-0.3-0.7. 1/4-1/2 tsp per gallon of open sesame soluble 5-45-19. They reccomend using all the nutes every other watering which in my case is approx every other day. As you all know all 60 of my plants were clones. Should I do exactly what the brochure says.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

thats a good place to start...as days go by you may notice one of the strfains may like less or more....then you can tweak your solution depending on how each strain reacts. thats just what I would do if it was foreign to me...


----------



## GregNak (Jan 20, 2008)

IMO i would ease the nutes on to them, try half to 3/4 of what they say just to make sure, because right now they arent used to nutes at all, i would lay it on to them over time... but thats just my opinion


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

GregNak said:


> IMO i would ease the nutes on to them, try half to 3/4 of what they say just to make sure, because right now they arent used to nutes at all, i would lay it on to them over time... but thats just my opinion


sorry to scratch that...but they are used to nutes already..they have been getting nutes all veg.....he is in flower now. im sure you just didn't understand the question......


----------



## smartfood (Jan 20, 2008)

The pic of your final harvest is going to be mind-blowing. I may not look at it for fear of my head exploding.


----------



## GregNak (Jan 20, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> sorry to scratch that...but they are used to nutes already..they have been getting nutes all veg.....he is in flower now. im sure you just didn't understand the question......


Yah i didnt even think of that, obviously just give them what it says on the bottle, i was kinda faded when i was lookin at it earlier...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 20, 2008)

i would really be careful with the PK booster... that shit can burn your plants quick if your not careful...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2008)

i went, i saw, i left a bunch of samples. 


every thing's fine. saw a few spots of mildew. tiny spots. should clear up with a couple sulphur burns. other than that it looks perfect.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 20, 2008)

wow....how cool is that.... 

i bet yall cali folk just meet and greet like that....


<----fucking jealous!!!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i went, i saw, i left a bunch of samples.
> 
> 
> every thing's fine. saw a few spots of mildew. tiny spots. should clear up with a couple sulphur burns. other than that it looks perfect.
> ...



great photos bro!!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 21, 2008)

TRENTON - the plants look FREAKING AWESOME!


----------



## mountainSpliff (Jan 21, 2008)

Cant wait to see them bud.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Jan 21, 2008)

Beautiful looking babies.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 21, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> Beautiful looking babies.....thanks for sharing.


my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Joey Bogus (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats to you sir i've read every page..gl can't wait for the weigh in


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 21, 2008)

Tell Me trent is a rookie, i would call you a liar. 


OMFG if this is for real it is one of the largest grows 
i have ever seen from jump street. 

i may own alot of lights and timers but purchasing the 
goods to make this room were a undertaking to say the least.

This thread is the dream of thousands of users put into play by 
our great friend TRENTON.

We need to get this thread put on a sticky ASAP!


----------



## DWR (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah this is pretty cool.... Love he's area where he set it up ! I so envy you !

 whats jump street


----------



## Yota (Jan 21, 2008)

im glad i found this thread, read it all in the last 2 hours lol. I live about 2 hours from you Trent, i gotta sample some of that shit or get some clones eventually bud. Can't wait to see some budding pics!


----------



## YungMune (Jan 21, 2008)

yourr plants look damn good...you been growin for a long time?


----------



## philli007 (Jan 21, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> wow....how cool is that....
> 
> i bet yall cali folk just meet and greet like that....
> 
> ...


 
Ditto! Like he said!
P007


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2008)

we can thank rollitup for bringing us together. we meet here and the guy ends up living 10 miles away.  thank you rollitup.


----------



## philli007 (Jan 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i went, i saw, i left a bunch of samples.
> 
> 
> every thing's fine. saw a few spots of mildew. tiny spots. should clear up with a couple sulphur burns. other than that it looks perfect.
> ...


You Cali Guys, way to support and represent. If you're ever on the East Coast... I'm just saying... 
Peace,
Philli


----------



## rezo (Jan 21, 2008)

CALIFORNIA HOME OF DA GRAPES.


The coolest thing is in my area theres a hydro store or cannabis club every 10 blocks.

support prop 215 med.mari.



oh yeah trent.. your grow looks totally amazing like a jungle of buddddddddddddd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2008)

rezo said:


> CALIFORNIA HOME OF DA GRAPES.
> 
> 
> The coolest thing is in my area theres a hydro store or cannabis club every 10 blocks.
> ...



you're probably 10 miles away also.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

lol....i just got back from the bay.........i hate that drive...but im going to have fun today my girl's lesbian friend is here...ummmmm, yay??


----------



## kochab (Jan 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we can thank rollitup for bringing us together. we meet here and the guy ends up living 10 miles away.  thank you rollitup.


im not 10 miles away.........id love to live in cali but im attached to family land i cant give up or afford taxes on if i move......

but i have found a bunch of users just hours away from me in nc. one was from atlanta like me and moved to nc too.
small world


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 21, 2008)

yea...very small world


haha


----------



## kochab (Jan 21, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> lol....i just got back from the bay.........i hate that drive...but im going to have fun today my girl's lesbian friend is here...ummmmm, yay??


 a girl that is a full lesbian isnt that much fun to a guy. well i shoud say not as much fun as the girls gonna have. lol



yo trenton hows the ladies today?


----------



## kochab (Jan 21, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea...very small world
> 
> 
> haha


and speaking of the devil if l.b aint here? lol sonavabitch hows it going today holmes?


----------



## multisonic (Jan 21, 2008)

if im using floros on my veg side and 1000w hps on my flowering side and the partition is open during the overlapping lights on period, is that ok?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 21, 2008)

aint shit man...just chilling.


wondering if i should buy a hydro hut or not


----------



## kochab (Jan 21, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> wondering if i should buy a hydro hut or not


 hell no. those things are easy to build. talk to that guy fithy fletch about cloners too. i saw you talking about wanting one of those on a thread and he sells the 60 unit aero cloners for like $75 apeice. quality work too from what ive seen.



multisonic said:


> if im using floros on my veg side and 1000w hps on my flowering side and the partition is open during the overlapping lights on period, is that ok?


no. any light coming in during flowering can fuck with em. i suppose that it may be ok because you are using fluros and light may not be strong or close enough for harm but id say no just to be sure. make a thread on the boards to be sure and ill go more into detail there. but do that in respect for trentons grow journal. we dont do much serious other conversation on peoples journals. thats called jacking.
otherwise we just fook around on their journal chat mildly to one another and wait on them to come back


trenton...........trenton.........has anybody seen trenton today? fdd drive over there and wake him up. lol.force him to update.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 21, 2008)

kochab said:


> hell no. those things are easy to build. talk to that guy fithy fletch about cloners too. i saw you talking about wanting one of those on a thread and he sells the 60 unit aero cloners for like $75 apeice. quality work too from what ive seen.
> 
> 
> ....


fuck that man...im too lazy to make one, i've been debating on making one for like 3 weeks, i just think it will be too damn hard to make one and have holes cut out for fans.....


and yea imma just make my own aero cloner...i just wasnt sure if i could use a medium in those aero cloners


----------



## trenton (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey everyone. I just installed the sulfur pot in the room with the lights out like evryone said. It will be on for 3 hours. I turned the intake, exhaust, and oscallating fans off for the 3 hour process then I will turn them back on. I know the room is suppose to be pitch black and it is but i did have to open the door which created a little light and used the cordless phone lights to hang the pot up, plug it in and see where i was. Will that little light affect the plants during dark period..,


----------



## multisonic (Jan 21, 2008)

sry kochab i'm not trying to jack T's thread. im was just checkin for an update. Then i just started typing what was in my brain at the time.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

no trent your good....just no prolonged light....


----------



## trenton (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Caligrown. Another question. When I am in flower and have the lights out what is the lowest I can have my temperature go to. Also what in your opinoin is the best ideal temp during lights off. I have seen my temp drop as low as 57.F Its always at 74-78 with lights on


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

well an ideal temp would be above 69 or so...but the cold will not do too much to them as long as it doesn't get too cold....I think at the most you might get some purple and red colors in your buds.......which out here is nothing new...but your temp isn't too cold at night..yes it's colder then 69 but they will be fine..just make sure it doesn't get much colder then what it is when lights are off......


----------



## trenton (Jan 21, 2008)

Cali these temps i am getting are during the day time remeber because my lights are off during the day. At night when the lights are on hell even if it were 30F outside the lights still keep it at 75-78 no problem. By slowing or speeding up the exhaust fan i can control the temp with the lights on


----------



## GregNak (Jan 21, 2008)

just get a small little heater or maybe even two of them at put them on timers to flip on every once in a while while the lights are off if it becomes a problem


----------



## kochab (Jan 21, 2008)

yay trentons back.
no that much light wont fuck withe em for the time that you had that on.
usually i have to turn my hps on about once every 2 weeks in flowering to check on the girls but it is on for about 10 minutes if that.

your temps are great trenton. although a 5 degrees higher when lights out(during the day) would be great


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

GregNak said:


> just get a small little heater or maybe even two of them at put them on timers to flip on every once in a while while the lights are off if it becomes a problem


agreed.....or if your house is warm you can run a 6 inch duct from the inside of the house to the garage....either way 58 is cold but not too cold...you keep a good eye on them so im sure if the temp starts to cause problems you will catch it in time..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 21, 2008)

purple and red colors in my buds are cool.


i say let them stay a lil chilly until problem persist....at least you wont have to worry about pest, mold, etc


----------



## Moto329 (Jan 21, 2008)

kochab said:


> im not 10 miles away.........id love to live in cali but im attached to family land i cant give up or afford taxes on if i move......
> 
> but i have found a bunch of users just hours away from me in nc. one was from atlanta like me and moved to nc too.
> small world


You could be just 10miles away from me then... heh


----------



## trenton (Jan 21, 2008)

I turned the space heater on and it keeps it at 68 with lights off is that better.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

yes sir........


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 21, 2008)

im having the same probs, and the cold is effecting the crystal production, i think, cos no sticky, yet, ive now just got a little heater,for now.
hope you sort your prob.


----------



## kochab (Jan 21, 2008)

trenton said:


> I turned the space heater on and it keeps it at 68 with lights off is that better.


whatever your lights on temp is......78 you stated before
it needs to be 10 degrees cooler. so 68 is right on the money trenton


----------



## multisonic (Jan 21, 2008)

whats the max temp that a growroom should be. or rather, what is the BEST temp it should be for lights on?


----------



## trenton (Jan 21, 2008)

I know this one. 78F is the best ideal temp with the lights on. I try to stay out of the 80s. 74F-79F is a good range.


----------



## jmac (Jan 21, 2008)

any preflowers yet?


----------



## trenton (Jan 21, 2008)

No preflowers yet. It;s my 6th day in flower. Though, I do see some hairs.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

oh yea i bet....watch...in 1 week they will look like totally different plants.....got to love nor-cal genes and thousand watt lights


----------



## multisonic (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Trenton!


----------



## BostonGeorgeJung (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Trenton very nice read my friend very nice.


----------



## letsmakeitfun (Jan 21, 2008)

how many plants do i need if i wanted to harvest 2-3 lbs? i know it all depends on a variety of conditions, but about how many plants do i need if i wanted to get 2-3 lbs from my harvest?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 21, 2008)

letsmakeitfun said:


> how many plants do i need if i wanted to harvest 2-3 lbs? i know it all depends on a variety of conditions, but about how many plants do i need if i wanted to get 2-3 lbs from my harvest?


if you are like lougrew-maybe like 100-200 plants lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2008)

if you are me....1/2 of 1.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 21, 2008)

Fdd did htg get back to you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Fdd did htg get back to you?



no........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

trent...what are you smokin on while you wait for this harvest??


----------



## cream8 (Jan 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> california has EVERYTHING. purple erkel is so yesterday. it's all about the kush and the cheese now.






dude......it is all about the cheese.....organic cheese that will atke your head off


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2008)

gotta find the cheese........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

who cut the cheese??????????????????


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 21, 2008)

I have cheese............


----------



## mountainSpliff (Jan 21, 2008)

I want cheese............


----------



## trenton (Jan 21, 2008)

FDD I have a great idea. Lets go and hit up the clubs in the city this weekend. We will find the cheese clone somewhere. We can veg it into a mother at my house and use it for cuttings. Im serious here.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

trenton said:


> FDD I have a great idea. Lets go and hit up the clubs in the city this weekend. We will find the cheese clone somewhere. We can veg it into a mother at my house and use it for cuttings. Im serious here.


ummmmmmmmm.............hey guys......hey guys.......over here...over here.....iiiiiiiiiiiiii ffffffoooooouuuuuunnnnnddddddd sssssooooooommmmmmeeeeeee.....................


----------



## jmac (Jan 21, 2008)

You guys are starting to hurt my feelings with all that sharing over there in cali,I was born there should'nt that count for something ?


----------



## trenton (Jan 21, 2008)

OK well just go to caligrown. I have a question I ran the sulfur burner for 3 hours today. Ive noticed some real heavy moisture spots on some leaved. Is this caused by the sulfur burner, Also, I still se powder mildew and I wanto to say it's getting a little worse. Should I run the sulfur burner for longer tomorrow. Pleeeeeaasse help.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Trenton, Looking great! How are your clones doing?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2008)

trenton said:


> OK well just go to caligrown. I have a question I ran the sulfur burner for 3 hours today. Ive noticed some real heavy moisture spots on some leaved. Is this caused by the sulfur burner, Also, I still se powder mildew and I wanto to say it's getting a little worse. Should I run the sulfur burner for longer tomorrow. Pleeeeeaasse help.



the moisture on your leaves is most likely because the fans were off. it should dry right up once the fans and lights come on. run it longer tomorrow.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 21, 2008)

it will look like it's getting worse for about a day or 2 max....it freaked me out too....but you should start to notice a difference soon...is there a way to set it on a timer and have it go on and off in 15-20 minute intervals?? if so that is how it is used most efficiently...run it again 3 hours..then the next day if it is not looking any7 better try running it in intervals the whole time the lights are off.....15 on...15 off...and so on....


----------



## trenton (Jan 22, 2008)

Caligrown thanks but that interval thing doesnt make any sence. Ive read up on the sulfur burners and the way it works is once the sufur turns into a liquid form it is able to absorb itself into the leaves creating an acidic environment which kills powerdy mildew. Sulfur burners take at least 15 minutes for the sulfur to turn into liquid...Let me know what you think. I will get more timers tomorrow and run it for 4 hours I am also sealing off any cracks i see in the garage with duct tape. (could help)


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

i would crush mine up and it only took a couple minutes to liquefy....


----------



## granitestate (Jan 22, 2008)

subscribe-ation. 
nice
fucking
setup


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

ok...i just got off the phone with my buddy..he is using a pot right now for 30 clones in a hydro set up...he said he runs it for 3 days a week.....he goes 1 hour and 15 minutes on 1 hour and 45 minutes off..so it turns on 4 times during the 12 hours dark...he said he gets powder mildew every time, and that from the time he sees the mildew it takes about 10-14 days till it's completely gone and you can not see it anymore..he said in some spots there will be spots where its not gone and he just wipes it off the leaf with a damp cloth and thats it...he continues to run it for the rest of the flowering period because he said if it comes back a couple weeks later you may not have time to get rid of all of it again before harvest time....so its just some advise but this guy does know what he's talking about for the most part...I was kind of his apprentice back in the day...


----------



## trenton (Jan 22, 2008)

Does he actually run the thing when buds are present..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

yes sir.....and im watching a video right now where a guy has 2 burners...in a smaller room then you..they said as long as you have a good air system that flips on right when the lights do, it wont hurt them one bit...but you have to remember its only 3 days a week..and also people use those ether things for the sent instead of carbon filters, and that has to be a lot worse for the bud then the sulfur...but anyways....like I said thats just what my buddy said about how he uses his and its effective...if you watch "urban grower" episodes I think there are a couple where they explain how they use the burner and why..


----------



## trenton (Jan 22, 2008)

Caligrown does you buddy completley turn off all the intake, exhaust and oscallating fans while the burner is running.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

trenton said:


> Caligrown does you buddy completley turn off all the intake, exhaust and oscallating fans while the burner is running.


ill find out now..


----------



## trenton (Jan 22, 2008)

I have done some research on marijuanahydro.com and I dont think I have powdery mildew. I think I have what is called Fungis Botrytis. Powdery MIldew is always fluffy white where as Fungis Botrytis is grey patches. Read this.
*Powdery Mildew
*Powdery mildew is a common fungus that can rapidly infect a crop. Like Fungus
Botrytis and mold it can be prevented using good ventilation and low humidity
levels.

Powdery mildew starts its life, grows and produces spores much like Fungus Botrytis, except that powdery mildew does not turn gray but stays a fluffy white color. Powdery mildew is easier to wipe off than Fungus Botrytis but tends to spread more quickly than Fungus Botrytis, causing the plant's leaves to be covered in a white film. This inhibits photosynthesis and leads to stunted growth. Powdery Mildew also rots bud.

Powdery mildew can be curbed using the same techniques used in the treatment of Fungus Botrytis.

*Fungus Botrytis
*This is the most common variety of fungus found on cannabis plants. It is also called gray mold, gray blight or Botrytis blight. It begins its life as a white powder-like growth, which eventually turns gray as it spreads.
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Fungus Botrytis forms spores that dislodge and are spread to neighboring plants. The spores can stay dormant for quite some time, so growers should treat all the plants in the surrounding area for Fungus Botrytis. This is because the fungus has a high tendency to stealth spread itself without notice in spore format. Spores do not need living matter to stay alive.They can lay dormant almost anywhere.
If you can solve a Fungus Botrytis problem quickly then you may prevent spores from being produced and this is why growers need to keep a close eye on their plants. Fungi are very hard to clean by hand. Rotted areas must be clipped away instead.

Fungus Botrytis will grow wherever it comes in contact with plant nutrients.This means that the fungus is more likely to be found developing on necrotic plant tissue or other damaged areas of the plant where the nutrients are more readily accessible. From here it spreads to other areas of the plant causing its feeding patches to rot. Cut areas after pruning and cloning are especially susceptible to Fungus Botrytis.

High humidity will cause fungi to spread more rapidly so lower humidity levels if needed. In some cases, lowering the humidity is all that is needed to prevent the fungi from spreading. Mold should also be treated the same way. If lowering the humidity does not solve fungi or mold problems then you need to apply a fungicide on the infected areas. Fungicides can be used on the infected areas to remove the fungus  preventing further plant rot. Spores tend to fall downwards so remove the top layer of soil from your infected plant and throw this away. After harvest, a previously infected grow area should be cleaned down to prevent further fungi growth during your next crop.
[/FONT]


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

wow.....well if thats the case.....i wish i would of seen the stuff close up....let me see if he knows anything about that shit....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

ok he was kind of speaking jiberish to me...but when he was done with his rant..turns out this stuff I have right here is pretty effective for that if you use it before it buds...its called organocide...and you will probably need about 5 or six bottles to do all the plants...I got mine on ebay, but im sure you can find it there...here it is..


----------



## trenton (Jan 22, 2008)

It says its way more commom tham powdery mildew and alot of people mistake it for that. Read the paragraph. It says to use a fungicide to kill it and lower the humidity to prevent it. I think a sulfur burner should work though. I wonder if I can get an organic fungicide. I will look into it now.,


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

look up..........


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2008)

it looked like what we always call powdery mildew. we may be wrong. never really looked that deep into it. i may learn something here.


----------



## Yota (Jan 22, 2008)

Trenton, can you take some pics of the mildew. If we can diagnose this it will be a lot easier. I live in Cali also, probably 2 hours away from you and i have dealt with powdery mildew a lot. What i have read in the past told me that powdery mildew is actually very common around here. There are some great Organic sprays that do not harm the buds that you can use all the way through flower. Its a product called Bio Soy (make sure to get the one designed for powdery mildew if thats what we diagnose it as). I know you said you have a crappy camera, but with all the money you have invested here, it may be worth grabbing a $200-300 dollar camera that you can take some nice close-ups with so people can help you that much more. Get some pics of your mold up. (if you have already and i just cant find em, i apologize)


----------



## Yota (Jan 22, 2008)

PS: Botrytis is very bad, Powdery mildew is very mangeable


----------



## trenton (Jan 22, 2008)

Your right I will try to get some pics. It could be powderdy mildew. To prevent this I should always try to keep my humidity in the 40s and not let it get into the 50s at all correct... I will still run the sulfur burner tomorrow for 4 hours and see where it takes us. I will probably buy some organicide like caligrown mentioned as well. We have to get this under control. Remember today was the first day of the the sulfur burner and it will run for longer tomorrow.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 22, 2008)

hope you sort all your probs, it would be a shame if the plants died.
this thread needs to run, never seen one as long.
good luck.
did you sort your temp probs?.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 22, 2008)

It most likely is powdery mildew.

botrytis will rot your plants.

The best way to deal with this, imo, is have a fan giving good circulation at stem level.

Or in your case... 4 fans.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

trenton said:


> Your right I will try to get some pics. It could be powderdy mildew. To prevent this I should always try to keep my humidity in the 40s and not let it get into the 50s at all correct... I will still run the sulfur burner tomorrow for 4 hours and see where it takes us. I will probably buy some organicide like caligrown mentioned as well. We have to get this under control. Remember today was the first day of the the sulfur burner and it will run for longer tomorrow.


i would probably give it a couple days....give it a chance to do its thing...but the organocide is freakin awsome.....i used it during veg last harvest and had perfect results..no bugs, mold, or mildew...it was 13.95 a bottle..but worth it...it does smell like fish though...be prepared...but the smell goes away in a couple hours..


----------



## trenton (Jan 22, 2008)

If I think it is powdery mildew after the sulfur treatment I may want to try a spray combined with 1 part skim milk 9 parts distelled water. I have heard this works good. Someone mentioned to spray the plants down 1 hour before the lights go on but once they do go on if the leaves are still saturated wont this cause them to burn...??


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

it should be dry in an hour or so i would think...plus once the lights come on they will be dry in minutes..


----------



## trenton (Jan 22, 2008)

Im just afraid of them burning the leaves thats all


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 22, 2008)

This is why you do it an hour before. Do you leave the fans on 24/0? If not then you should. The fans will help dry the leaves before lights on. If you're not comfortable with an hour then do it 2 hours before.


----------



## Willy Nilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd like to say...

Thanks to:

Cali
Skunk
Edit: dff
Trenton
and many others along the way... especially those who put up links ( I also read those today).
I've learned more reading your thead (all 114 pgs. today) than I have combined in the last 2 weeks.

I'm also in my first grow. Started 12/31/07
3 hours before new year. (what better way to bring in the new year?)

I also started with 60 plants. 40/20
40 Purple Kush clones
20 Purple clones from another source for 60 total.
I jumped in with both feet like Trenton (thats the way i do everything).
I'll be posting a new thread soon, and would appreciate it if the lot of you dropped by to comment on pics/questions.
I'll be going to pick up my meters tomorrow (TDS, PPM) as I have found a few problems with my plants (one of them being pH) from reading the threads and links. 
Thanks again and keep it going.
Another Cali resident... But in the TRUE Nor-Cal (Humboldt-Trinity-Mendocino).


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

Willy Nilly said:


> I'd like to say...
> 
> Thanks to:
> 
> ...


 well first off thank you...second its fdd not ddf..lol...and third ill check out your journal for sure...let me know when it's up...
and forth...welcome fellow nor-cal grower..


----------



## Willy Nilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I know that you are pH'ing your water... but do you ever pH it after it comes out the bottom? 
And how are you adjusting the pH of your water before it goes in?
Are you testing water that has been sitting a day or longer as the water you'll be using?
I'm using power flower as my soil... and have already decided that I won't be using an enriched soil (nutrient rich soil) the next time around. I've found that too much stuff is outta my hands, and outta my hands for too long. I'd rather be giving nutes my self.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

black gold is good............


----------



## trenton (Jan 22, 2008)

Caligrown. I dont think I got an answer yet. I hate to tutn off the intake, exhaust, and oscalating fans as I am using a sulfer burner for like 4 straight hours. Does your friend turn all the stuff off as well. How about at least leaveing the oscallating fans on. Wont it help circulate the sulfer to the leaves. With exhaust off it really cant go anywhere but within the room.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

he said he leaves his intake and exhaust on when lights are out but at half setting depending on the humidity.....
check this great white shark im curing....and smoking on right now...


----------



## trenton (Jan 22, 2008)

Now thats some good lookin chronic


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

i grew that with a 250 watt hps...in a closet....


----------



## cream8 (Jan 22, 2008)

what a great thread. with the excepton of the people giving legit help this shit is tooooooo long! informative but tooo long


----------



## trenton (Jan 22, 2008)

BIIIIG PROOBLEM . Light go off at 7:00AM this morning as scheduled. I wake up at 11:30 go into the grow room to turn on the sulfur burner and notice that the florexcents garage lights were left on so there was plenty of light in the garage for 4.5 hours after the lights went off. I turned the light off immediantly. What do I do? Do I keep the timers running as scheduled 7-7 or will this mess everything up///


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 22, 2008)

you should be fine just one time. try not to let this happen again.......

i would continue with the 7/7 time schedule...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 22, 2008)

no worries...you should be fine man. 


Everything is looking good man im jealous you got to hang out with Fdd......


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Stick to 7/7. One time will not be that big of a deal. You are only on day 8 of flower correct? You'll be fine.
Great work by the way.
Mr.X God Bless


----------



## Hank (Jan 22, 2008)

Caligrown that's some decent looking bud. 

Hank.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 22, 2008)

they should be fine trent.....it happens to the best of us....not to worry though...those are monsters..


----------



## jmac (Jan 22, 2008)

hey trent I was reading the plant abuse chart today and came across a pic of p def. in fig.12 it has grey spots on leaves that are mistaken for fungis all the time heres the link check it out fig.12......Jmac https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=37


----------



## southfloridasean (Jan 22, 2008)

Love your Grow Trenton. Hope you solve the mildew issue pronto my man. Nuff Respect!


----------



## granitestate (Jan 22, 2008)

new pics...?


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 22, 2008)

major props man, I'm afraid of this thread it's huge, like your garden. I'm jealous.


----------



## kochab (Jan 22, 2008)

quadrophine said:


> major props man, I'm afraid of this thread it's huge, like your garden. I'm jealous.


no kidding 39 pages for me......thats HUGE. most topics dont get past 2-8pages long since i have like 30-60 replys or something on my subscriptions.....
trenton you girls are awesome, hows that sulfer burner going?


----------



## jmac (Jan 22, 2008)

were watching a masterpeice uncover....


----------



## kochab (Jan 23, 2008)

jmac said:


> were watching a masterpeice uncover....


that said master piece is about to have the doors blown off with 6000watts in flowering.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 23, 2008)

i like the beginners luck factor too....


if this is the first batch, what do you think he will do when he come up for round 2 !!!!!


----------



## philli007 (Jan 23, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> i like the beginners luck factor too....
> 
> 
> if this is the first batch, what do you think he will do when he come up for round 2 !!!!!


 
I was thinking that myself... what a lucky mf!
P007


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2008)

nothing "lucky" about it. he set it up right and did everything properly. no bullsh*t. it's just a plant.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> nothing "lucky" about it. he set it up right and did everything properly. no bullsh*t. it's just a plant.


.................


----------



## southfloridasean (Jan 23, 2008)

Definitely a skilled beginners grow. You can tell he did intensive reading & research & prepped himself accordingly.


----------



## kochab (Jan 23, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Definitely a skilled beginners grow. You can tell he did intensive reading & research & prepped himself accordingly.


you should do the same, if you havent already that is 
if you havent, read the grow faq here. -> GrowFAQ


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 23, 2008)

Newbee my ass, anyone that is willing to envest 11k and all of there time is doing like a rockstare.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 23, 2008)

When i say beginners luck factor, Most crops are the best first run. No existing bugs new hardware and bulbs. When i was rookie my plants were nearly perfect, now i struggle not to fuck them up. my processes and foods sometimes are a bit complex and create other problems. 

With FDD right there i am confident this will be one for the record books. by the time he cuts these there will be thousands of posts and thousands of views. it is nearly impossible to read through all of it. But the site adores this thread and grow as do I. 

I can not wait for the final result. If trenton feels confident in running more wattage the veg and flower compacity is crazy. i am not sure i support the scale in one house but the BALLS on trenton are huge. Better than that is the budget has been open. 

Woo hoo i know the pistols are coming..... I'm Excited! Update Us please!


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Jan 23, 2008)

cali is the shit, im currently gaining residency by usng my sisters address while living in the midwest, by the time i go there ill be a resident and ill be able to go to college with no tuition. but ill be living in an area where there is cannabis shops all over the place, ive been there over 10 times. im definately going to try for a cannabis card being that its so easy and i have a doctors slip from my doctor here that says medical marijuana would be good for me and my severe migraines which i only get when i dont smoke for a few weeks, for some reason i never get migraines anymore, ive been smoking mostly everyday for almost 2 years now, i told my doctor thati smoke marijuana and it helps my migraines and he said its a fact that it helps. some migraines would knock me down for upmost of 4 days. i couldnt even function, it was worst pain i could ever imagine. but thanks to miss mary im fine and dandy


----------



## happy.fuzz (Jan 23, 2008)

SMOKENBUDDHA said:


> ill be able to go to college with no tuition.


Sorry for temporarily jackin Trenton, But Buddha did I read you right when you said you don't have to pay for tuition? Hows that work?


----------



## trenton (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry everyone Pics will come soon tonight. I have been super busy tonight... Fdd I will call you and caligrown I will get to you soon. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 23, 2008)

trenton said:


> Sorry everyone Pics will come soon tonight. I have been super busy tonight... Fdd I will call you and caligrown I will get to you soon. Thanks for being patient.



i may be available tomorrow. classes are filling fast.


----------



## southfloridasean (Jan 23, 2008)

kochab said:


> you should do the same, if you havent already that is
> if you havent, read the grow faq here. -> GrowFAQ


Trust me Kochab I have been reading & watching videos for over four months now, Its just a matter of time before its hands on. I have no time for error.


----------



## kochab (Jan 23, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Trust me Kochab I have been reading & watching videos for over four months now, Its just a matter of time before its hands on. I have no time for error.


sounds like your are wiser than most......
glad to hear it. Its best to not bullshit around when it comes to growing.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 23, 2008)

cosign!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yota (Jan 23, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> When i say beginners luck factor, Most crops are the best first run. No existing bugs new hardware and bulbs. When i was rookie my plants were nearly perfect, now i struggle not to fuck them up. my processes and foods sometimes are a bit complex and create other problems.
> 
> With FDD right there i am confident this will be one for the record books. by the time he cuts these there will be thousands of posts and thousands of views. it is nearly impossible to read through all of it. But the site adores this thread and grow as do I.
> 
> ...


I agree. My first grow was so good, everything went right. The more i learned, the more adjustments and things i changed. You complicate things by adding stuff with the goal of getting more more more! and better quality! I do enjoy making it more of a science but i get what your saying.


----------



## trenton (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Caligrown. I bought the organicide today as well as a couple green lights that look like a blue tooth. I mixed the organicide 1 OZ per gallon of water and fully saturated the clones in the aeroponic machine with the T5 lights off. I turned the lights back on 1 hour later and the clones seem fine. This stuff should take care of the lite powdery mildew I seen on the clones. I plan to use this stuff tomorrow on the 60 plants in the garage about 1.5 hours before the lights go back on. As I was watering last night I found a bug on one of the leaves (I actually found 2). They look about the size of a small ant. Black in color with clear mini wings. Ive searched and it doesnt seem to be an aphid or anything but I am doing more research. I killed the first one and overly squished it so I cant get an acurate pictrure. The second one I found, I left the grow room for 30 seconds to get a small jar came back and it was gone. I will be searching for it again later.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

it might just be a normal bug from outside.....but im sure the juice will take care of those too......


----------



## trenton (Jan 24, 2008)

I hope so. I think it may be thripes. There are a couple new budding areas on some plants about half way up and the leaves seem to be mutalated around the edges. I think it must a be a pest attack or from the sulfur that was burning. I will get pics soon. Im just busy now.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hey Caligrown. I bought the organicide today as well as a couple green lights that look like a blue tooth. I mixed the organicide 1 OZ per gallon of water and fully saturated the clones in the aeroponic machine with the T5 lights off. I turned the lights back on 1 hour later and the clones seem fine. This stuff should take care of the lite powdery mildew I seen on the clones. I plan to use this stuff tomorrow on the 60 plants in the garage about 1.5 hours before the lights go back on. As I was watering last night I found a bug on one of the leaves (I actually found 2). They look about the size of a small ant. Black in color with clear mini wings. Ive searched and it doesnt seem to be an aphid or anything but I am doing more research. I killed the first one and overly squished it so I cant get an acurate pictrure. The second one I found, I left the grow room for 30 seconds to get a small jar came back and it was gone. I will be searching for it again later.


 
sounds like fungus gnat


----------



## Doc OG (Jan 24, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> sounds like fungus gnat


damn trenton you cant catch a break, its one thing after another. Im sure things will be under control soon and then its smooth sailin lol. great grow and gl


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

its never smooth sailing at least for me...


----------



## trenton (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok I think it's fungus gnats that I have. I caught one and will take a pic of it shortly for all you to verify. Im waiting for my camera battery to charge. I also see other littlemicroscopic bugs all over the floor and they are crawling around the petree dishes the plants sit on. I will try to take a pic of these as well


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

those sound like microbs from the fox farm God i hope they are not afids. tell me if they have horns coming out the but 2 little horns


----------



## trenton (Jan 24, 2008)

The little microscopic nus are all black and Im not sure if they have horns I will check in a bit. The insect that I cought with wings. There are many of them. Some are really small and hard to see. im trying to figure out if it is a fungas gnat or thripe. I think it is a thripe...


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 24, 2008)

at least you learning, every time you have a prob.
on youer next big grow, you wont have 1/2 the probs.
nice plants, sorry about the probs.


----------



## trenton (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok everyone. I am still researching on the bugs with wings but I think they are thripes. The little black bug all over without wings I believe are aphids. As you all know my floor is white so I am thinking that they are dirt specs then I look close and they are little blackish bugs crawling everywhere. They seem to be all over the floor and around the clear dishes the plants sit on. I found this pic off of yahoo and this is exactly what they look like (aphids)


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

whats up t.........i been fuckin moving all my shit into this new grow room....im tiiiiiiired..time for a bowl of hash..im bout to post new pics on my journal in like 10 minutes...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

after you use the cide on them i dont think you will have any more problems with bugs...and that shit is organic so it's almost impossible to spray too much on them..but it smells like FISH doesn't it......

alright man im off to bed...im going to water the ladies, smoke a bowl of hash, and fall in to my DMT trip....


----------



## trenton (Jan 24, 2008)

Im at war with the aphids now. I swear they come by the thousands. I will be back later.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't think they are thrips, My plants have thrips and they were a yellowish color. I used a produce by Garden Safe Pest control. I got it from walmart.


Do they look like this.


----------



## GregNak (Jan 24, 2008)

I dunno if this would be a good idea in the middle of a grow, but if all your plants are off of the floor it might be a good idea to get some bleach and dilute it with water and pour it over every square inch of your grow room, because you would use all your orangicide if you sprayed everything in your grow area, also good to get the walls too, you can put bleach and water in a spray bottle and spray the walls or maybe even scrub them... Again i dont know if this is a good idea to do in the middle of a grow, so we will see what everyone else has to say about the idea, im just tryin to help ya out


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 24, 2008)

black fly, same as white fly, but just black, as are green fly.
treat them all the same.
kill the fuckers.


----------



## trenton (Jan 24, 2008)

I am not positive if I have thripes or fungas gnats yet but I am positive that I have Aphids.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 24, 2008)

on my grow floor, i put that bug killer powder down, but raise my pots.
i use reg bug spray and dilute it with a little water, for bugs, it works.
but with all your plants, wouldnt a sulper burner help?.


----------



## trenton (Jan 24, 2008)

I have been using a sulphur burner to control powdery mildew so I do know for a fact that a sulfur burner does not kill aphids...


----------



## Hank (Jan 24, 2008)

_I am not positive if I have thripes or fungas gnats yet but I am positive that I have Aphids._

Capture some LadyBugs

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

these are aphids........http://www.ipm.iastate.edu/ipm/icm/files/images/soybean-aphid-ant-5.jpg


those little black jumpy bugs i wouldn't worry about. if they are they same ones i saw.

tap on the sides of your pots. do gnats fly out of the soil? if so you have fungus gnats. these can be killed by adding a little "bug-buster" to your water.


----------



## trenton (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey FDD sorry I havnt gotten back to you. Ive been so busy. I do have aphids for sure. I cleaned the entire grow area and sprayed it with organicide and also sprayed the plats top to bottom. I cleaned all of the dishes as well. There were hundreds of them. It took about 7 hours. I worked all the way till the lights went off 5 minutes ago. It looks like im off to bed. Tomorrow I will tap on the soil and see if nats fly out. It all started when I saw many areas of pre-flower that had appeared to be damaged...(Im assuming this is the aphids taking over). I believe I am starting to get on top of the powdery mildew problem using the sulfer burner.. I cant believe I have this many problems. I can see where the flowering is happening and I really hate to spray down the plants at this point in the game (organic or not). I need to get these problems taken car of ASAP... There are many cracks in the garage that in my opinion should be sealed as well....


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 24, 2008)

Trent, you a legend my friend. Keep on fighting the fight man!  You will win!!!


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Jan 24, 2008)

good luck man let us know how this problem works out, your a crazy man, in a good way, monster grow you got. -very good luck to you. -


----------



## scias (Jan 24, 2008)

hey also, aphids can be controlled by lady bugs. in fact, aphids are a lady bugs favorite food. they also liven up the atmosphere with their pretty colors and flying around. sorry im a bit of a nature hippy...


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

scias said:


> hey also, aphids can be controlled by lady bugs. in fact, aphids are a lady bugs favorite food. they also liven up the atmosphere with their pretty colors and flying around. sorry im a bit of a nature hippy...


those are afids, root afids ARE different.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

Trenton, 

Until now i have sat back and watched this grow. We grow on similar scales. 
You too use the same media. 

I too purchased Foxfarms early to mid december. I now have a massive afid problem. 

These are problems usually found in older gardens that have had massive pest problems. 
What i did was move my old mothers. Did your clones come in dirt? 

Reguardless thinking that a simple spraying will rid these is silly.

is this your bug ?


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

if this is your bug and you say you have hundreds of them, then you are in serious trouble. I have been fighting these for 3 weeks. In my white trays around certain plants there are hundereds. i used a predator last week ( Hypoaspis Aculeifer ) i released 20,000 in 44 pots. 10 days later i am in deep doo doo. 

If you read back i kept asking about that yellowing you showed, if you read through i asked 2 seperate times, While Everyone is giving you the high 5 i was worried, When You and i get a problem trenton it gets big. if you are killing hundreds right now the plants are starting to yellow slightly towards the bottom, some small black spots. you will start to see wilting, or effects that resemble overwatering.

Nearly 10 days later i am very depressed, it seems as if they are taking over. 3 different areas all seriously infected. 

I was supposed to start fresh and nearly got the mites under contol. next thing i know holy shit..... i have spent alot of time over the last week on this. i really would like to know your plan to rid yourself of these. 

i was seroiusly thinking of treating all my new plants with Imidacloprid this takes 4-8 weeks. but kills the bugs from inside your plant! just takes a few weeks to go from soil to plant to pest.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

the next thing they say is lady bugs, 

However they dont really work the root zone. i think lady bugs thrive on normal afids, root afids suck sap from the roots and normal feed on stalks stems and leaves. Expecting lady bugs to help is a long shot, 

However i ordered 7500 today, they are supposed to eat up to 400 a day. they claim they will stay till the food is gone and continue to lay eggs. 

i am over 125.00 in allready this is the last effort, after the lady bugs , i am going to 
soil treat with Imidicloprid , do a full drench with .03 liquid pyrethris. then i will follow with D. E .. the Earth will hopefully inhibit reinfestation. 

i read if i treat with liquid pyrethris every 2 days this should kill them, however i am concerned about the effect of this on the plants so i tested it on one. i have not had a chance to follow up, yet.. Also i did this on a hydro grow and the dead bugs in the root mass created more problems


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 24, 2008)

I went through a massive root aphid attack a few months back, and I seem to have it under control at this point. I grow in Hydroton, in buckets, and in Coco in baskets. The way that I fought them off is with GoGnat, and alot of Cannazym to help with the dead bugs. GoGnat is pretty much Cedar oil and soap, and a few other sub ingredients. I felt like the pyrethis "bugbuster" hurt the plants more then it helped, especially in rockwool and the coco. So any how, I hope this helps a little, at least you know you are not the only one with a bug problem! BTW I received these little fuckers from some clones from Mendo county....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the insect problems are getting worse for us all. I've got thrips again. i sterilised my area thouroughly after the last grow, even had a 3-4 week break, nothing growing. Now they're back...

I caught a ladybird (ladybug) and placed it by my plants. It's still there and the thrip population has dwindled considerably. To the point where it's now difficult to find one. This is just one ladybird for 8 plants, well 6 plants. Two of the plants are under intense UV, there are no thrips on those.

muah-ha-ha-ha-haaa

Anyway, i think this insect thing is just going to get worse and worse for all of us. I've seen many plants that look like insect damage on these boards and people given advice for nute problems.

These things I have are really tiny and they camouflage themselves against the plants... but they can move really quick when they want to.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 24, 2008)

We will learn how to deal with them proper in time...I have had the hardest time with bugs that live below the soil...Above, they are fair game, but below, they hide and recover...


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

the aproach they suggested was to attack through the plant.

Imidacloprid goes in the soil, then transfers to the plant. Now the plant has this pesticide in its sap, they eat the roots THEY DIE  if you google the term it explains the effects on humans and animals also


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like it will work, but man, I grow for people that have health issues in the first place...I have a hard time thinking that there is no residual traces of Imidacloprid in dried buds...Any thoughts? BTW I have an allergy to marijuana, and let me tell you, it sucks!


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

Well if you read further that ADVANTIX (flea meds) for your animals is 

Imidacloprid, it states we piss it right out. this is a new pesticide however they use it on a wide varitey of crops


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 24, 2008)

Please give it a try! Let me know how it works for you! I don't feel like I am against the fence right now with BUGS, but I have been, and you feel like doing anything that will kill the little bastards! Has Trenton confirmed that what he has are root aphids?


----------



## trenton (Jan 24, 2008)

Something tells me that these Aphids can live in the soil too. Is this correct? Is so, should I add something to my water that will kill them in the soil??


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you need to read some prior posts Trenton...


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

trenton said:


> Something tells me that these Aphids can live in the soil too. Is this correct? Is so, should I add something to my water that will kill them in the soil??


from what i have read you are correct, every 2 days for 6 watering cycles


----------



## granitestate (Jan 24, 2008)

this problem has turned out to be very interesting. very educational. I wish i knew the ravages of such aphids for my first grow, which i arogantly diagnosed as nute def/burn (lumping them together shouldve been my first clue). 
Listen to the guys with the rep trenton, the guys with the big post numbers, ones that know their shit!


----------



## granitestate (Jan 24, 2008)

aBudSmoker - that pic was of a normal aphid right? if not, how the hell did u dig out a root-aphid without destroying it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

i've never even heard of half this stuff. where are you guys finding all this? 


my buddy had white flies. he swore they were leaf hoppers. i said no, first off leaf hoppers aren't a problem in this area. second off that looks nothing like a leaf hopper. he said BS, it was on one of my leaves and i saw it hop. i gotta go...........


----------



## multisonic (Jan 24, 2008)

Wowzers! Not like you didn't know but having those bugs is a real stinker! I actually don't know, because I havent started growing anything yet. I'm just learning as much as I can so that when I do I can handle whatever comes my way. Good luck Trent!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

whats the status T?????? you figure anything out yet or you been napping like me....


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

granitestate said:


> aBudSmoker - that pic was of a normal aphid right? if not, how the hell did u dig out a root-aphid without destroying it?


 
oh no need to dig out they are all over the root zone. 
i just picked one up. 


I will go in more detail later, i have to go under the knife in a few hours. after i get out of the hospital later today, i will get the next step. 


this issue is a really pisser for me, it will be nice to see how trenton handles it. i am doing lots of tests but nothing has dropped the numbers yet!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 24, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> whats the status T?????? you figure anything out yet or you been napping like me....


 nappin one of my favorite hobbies.


----------



## granitestate (Jan 24, 2008)

budsmoker - good luck with the surgery, im always a dick when i wake up after haha.

Now im off to see if i have these lil fuckers in my roots, my baby's been droopy lately


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 24, 2008)

place a pot on white paper for a hour that will tell you. 

ty , i am scared shitless first time under the knife.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> place a pot on white paper for a hour that will tell you.
> 
> ty , i am scared shitless first time under the knife.


you'll be fine.  i wish you my best.


----------



## granitestate (Jan 24, 2008)

indeed, cheers man. itll be over before you know (because you'll be unconcious haha). surgeries not bad, the recovery can be bitchy, but the surgery itself is aiight. Going to burn one for yuo right now haha


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 24, 2008)

* ty , i am scared shitless first time under the knife.

*_Best of luck to you...._


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 25, 2008)

wow you added 2 more lights just to get 6lbs? heheh but the more equitment the merrier. i still think you should be considering making 3 of my rooms and reaping 15 lbs

get a bunch of these 






Good luck on your bug problem... I had huge problems with spider mites... Im feeling a bit paranoid like Ineed to go check my plants over and over ... bugs scare the fuck out of me.

Soon enough I have to purchase the good bugs ... my bug gardians... whats good for this? lady bugs... maybe a praying mantis??? lol


----------



## trenton (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry its been so long everyone. So these aphids im dealing with I dont really seem to see them on the leaves. I have looked over some plants but not with incredible detail. The majority of the aphids are black in color which isnt too common. They seem to be after the short grand daddy then the sour diesel. Everytime I water I seem to see more dead or almost dead aphids in the dish that the plants sit on. If Im not mistaken these are root aphids correct??? If this is the case I really need to add something to my watering and drench the soil with it so it will kill them. I take it that they live deep within the soil.. All the products out there really give advice only on foliar spraying the plants. None of them say to water the soil with it.. The products I have are organicide (i have used it a foliar spray but not to water soil with) and bug buster-o (havnt used it at all). What should I do next. I am back in the room when lights go on at 7:00PM.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

i have used the organocide in my soil successfully......I mixed 1 cup of cide with 2 1/2 gallons of water......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

F - U - N - G - U - S____ G - N - A - T - S


----------



## trenton (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Caligrown Is what I said true and can they be living in the soil... I just watered with nutes last night. Do you think I am ok to lightly water today with the organicide even though the soil is still moist


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

what I did is leach them with the treated water....but that would be quite a chore for you..I would keep my fans on high if you treat them today just so it dries up as much water as possible..


----------



## trenton (Jan 25, 2008)

Almost time for lights to go on. yay. I will update all of you and take pics.


----------



## gohydro (Jan 25, 2008)

No...your biggest problem is going to be sealing that garage door good and tight. Hell...with 4000w, it might even glow! If there's ANY leakage your neighbors are gonna think you're hiding a UFO. 

Don't forget to leave that auto door opener unplugged in case you happen to be on the same frequency as a neighbor. Good luck dude!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

gohydro said:


> No...your biggest problem is going to be sealing that garage door good and tight. Hell...with 4000w, it might even glow! If there's ANY leakage your neighbors are gonna think you're hiding a UFO.
> 
> Don't forget to leave that auto door opener unplugged in case you happen to be on the same frequency as a neighbor. Good luck dude!



6000w

garage door opener. lol. good one. i would have never considered.......


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 25, 2008)

fdd......
















...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> fdd......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what? did i do something bad. i'm sorry.

could you imagine that? sitting in your garage chillin' with 60 5 foot tall plants. fully flowering. say 7 weeks in. neighbor gets a new garage door opener. "dunk, dunk, dunk, dunk,........" what the fu.....? OH SH*T!!!!!!!!

that's funny stuff. totally something i would miss. it's those simple little things that always get us.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

like this..........wait brb


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what? did i do something bad. i'm sorry.
> 
> could you imagine that? sitting in your garage chillin' with 60 5 foot tall plants. fully flowering. say 7 weeks in. neighbor gets a new garage door opener. "dunk, dunk, dunk, dunk,........" what the fu.....? OH SH*T!!!!!!!!
> 
> that's funny stuff. totally something i would miss. it's those simple little things that always get us.



or your stoned friend leans on the button by the back door.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

lol....trenton's house
YouTube - Steve Kubby's Garage


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> lol....trenton's house
> YouTube - Steve Kubby's Garage



i really like his garage but i could only make it 40 seconds in. damn salesmen.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

thats just what I thought of when I saw that comment about t's door opener...lol


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 25, 2008)

u could only make it what..?? and yea it would be a lil F**ked up! but it would be like, sooo f**ked that you would just say f**k it!!! who wants weed right! hahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> u could only make it what..?? and yea it would be a lil F**ked up! but it would be like, sooo f**ked that you would just say f**k it!!! who wants weed right! hahaha




i'm way too high..........what?


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 25, 2008)

hahaha....
ok re-do!
i said...

ah fuck it!


Whos rollin the next blunt?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

wtf.........im confused..


----------



## trenton (Jan 25, 2008)

You guys kill me. Of course I disabled the garage. Not only did I unplug the electric opener but I also put a lock on it so it cant be opened. I will take pics in a minute. I wnt out and just sprayed all the cracks around the garage as well as sprayed the floor dished and plant buckets. I still see those $%$%^% aphids in the dishes. Some alive some dead. I sweart they are coming out the bottom of the buckets. I have been using organicide. I really want to lightly water the soil with the organicide and water but I am scared. Plase give me some reassurance that it wont hurt the plants. Overall the plants look good and are staring to bud.. When I throughally sprayed all the plants the other day they seemed to take it ok althought all the leaves have a funny oilly shine to them from the organicide. Is this ok.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> wtf.........im confused..



hit it then pass it. it's easy.......


----------



## trenton (Jan 25, 2008)

I just turned the 6 lights off for 10 minutes and turned the garage light on so that I could take some better pictures with more color quality. Of course I turned the garage lights back off and turned the 6 hps back on right away. As that OK. Pics to come.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 25, 2008)

trenton said:


> You guys kill me. Of course I disabled the garage. Not only did I unplug the electric opener but I also put a lock on it so it cant be opened. I will take pics in a minute. I wnt out and just sprayed all the cracks around the garage as well as sprayed the floor dished and plant buckets. I still see those $%$%^% aphids in the dishes. Some alive some dead. I sweart they are coming out the bottom of the buckets. I have been using organicide. I really want to lightly water the soil with the organicide and water but I am scared. Plase give me some reassurance that it wont hurt the plants. Overall the plants look good and are staring to bud.. When I throughally sprayed all the plants the other day they seemed to take it ok althought all the leaves have a funny oilly shine to them from the organicide. Is this ok.


 
not to be a ass trenton i have replied directly to your problem a few times. 
you can have them tell you good job all day if you dont get them killed very soon your in deep trouble. Reguardless enjoy..... 

FYI fungus gnats do not have the cornies off the ass that is aphids.
google the stuff. 

Kill them this week or the yellowing will stagger you. 
that feeding you just gave, to those roots, are you curling yet????

deep deep do do trenton..... another week those clusters of families will have all new families


----------



## trenton (Jan 25, 2008)

here are the pics. Tonight is my 10th day of flowering. I think they are starting to preflower as you all would say. Let me know what you think


----------



## mr j2 (Jan 25, 2008)

they look perfect trenton


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 25, 2008)

dude, what ever happened to u and ur land lord? i lost the thread and thats where i left off, we havent heard from u for awhile and everyone thought u got busted or something, what happned?!


----------



## trenton (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh yeah So far we are cool. I hooked him up with a tiny bit the other day and smoked with him. (thanks so much FDD Purple Kush) Of course he doesnt know that I am growing..


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 25, 2008)

whatd you do, just straight up ask? you smokeeee the ganj??


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

bet you didn't think it would look like that so soon did you???? looks great man.....and im sending in my check for school tomorrow morning..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

trenton said:


> Oh yeah So far we are cool. I hooked him up with a tiny bit the other day and smoked with him. (thanks so much FDD Purple Kush) Of course he doesnt know that I am growing..




good deal.

can you gather some bugs onto a piece of white paper and take a pic? i know they are small but if you can get zoomed in enough.......

how's the mildew battle going?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

use the organocide in the soil.....do it.....KILL THEM... let it stay in the soil for a good 24 hours...then water with ph'd water...repeat if needed,,,,


----------



## trenton (Jan 25, 2008)

Mildew seems to be getting much better. I havnt used the sulfur burner since Ive been battleing the fungus gnats and aphids. Humidity seems to be kinda high thought it reads at 60% now with lights on. I have the dehumidifier and everything on. Do you think that the humidity raised due to the fact of all the dilluted organicide I spray on the floor, buckets, dishes and walls?? The garage smeels like a fish. You get use to it though...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 25, 2008)

yes...it does the same thing in my grow room.....its a musty odor that does make it more humid...I run my fans on high and it goes down in half a day or so...


----------



## trenton (Jan 25, 2008)

I just got done watering half of the plants with the organicide. I have to take a break before I die. The fish smell is gonna kill me.


----------



## trenton (Jan 25, 2008)

Caligrown that is a very knowledgeble video. I want every single full chapter so that I can watch the whole thing. Do you have it???


----------



## trenton (Jan 25, 2008)

FDD I will get pics of the bugs asap.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

yea ill send it now.....


----------



## trenton (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Caligrown


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

trenton said:


> Thanks Caligrown


sent.....no problem


----------



## jmac (Jan 26, 2008)

YouTube - urbangrower's Channel just go here


----------



## trenton (Jan 26, 2008)

It's 2AM here and my lights are scheduled to go back off at 7:00AM. It's raining like hell outside and the power just surged up and down twice on me within the last 10 minutes... I have 5 more hours to go. God I hope the electricity doesnt go out. I have neighbors real close and I cant be running a generator at 2:00AM in the morning. I never thought of this. I should of chosen to have the 12 on during the day time...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for the weather report...that shit is on it's way to me now....is it real bad??


----------



## trenton (Jan 26, 2008)

Caligrown. It gonna be pretty bad for the next 2 day/night. What do I do if the lights go out during the 12 on period? I cant run my generator at these hours. Could I use some kind of weak battery operated power just so that the plants arn't seeing tottal darkness????


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 26, 2008)

it's very expensive....but one of these would be the answer to your power problems.

APC Symmetra RM 2kVA Scalable to 6kVA N+1 - power array - 2000 VA

You could run all your ballasts from it, no more power spikes and it would run your lights automatically for about 20 mins (ish) in the event of any power failure. You could sleep safe at night. But like I say, they ain't cheap for a 6K one!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

trenton said:


> Caligrown. It gonna be pretty bad for the next 2 day/night. What do I do if the lights go out during the 12 on period? I cant run my generator at these hours. Could I use some kind of weak battery operated power just so that the plants arn't seeing tottal darkness????


I just sit and wait for it to come on...but you can get a surge protector with battery backup(capacitor) and it should do like snow said...its used for just such a thing....like hard drives and computers..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

i'll brb I have to finish watering the ladies...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

did you get all that treating done tonight?


----------



## trenton (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah I did all 60 plants. On one of my diesel plants I noticed about 4 leaves that had totaly turned yellow. 2 were medium size and the other 2 were really small at the very bottom. Is this a bad sign???


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

you asked about hydro??? This is what I want to do if I go hydro....maybe 2 of those set ups in that room...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

trenton said:


> Yeah I did all 60 plants. On one of my diesel plants I noticed about 4 leaves that had totaly turned yellow. 2 were medium size and the other 2 were really small at the very bottom. Is this a bad sign???


id say so if they weren't yellow before you treated them.....how do the rest look??


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 26, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> you asked about hydro??? This is what I want to do if I go hydro....maybe 2 of those set ups in that room...


which???????


----------



## trenton (Jan 26, 2008)

The rest seem pretty well. This isnt from the treating.. I noticed it before I added the organicide to the soil tonight..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

ok........have you seen this thread.....im cracking up....
Worksafe porn hahaha MUST SEE


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

the bottom leaves are such a waste of energy....thats why I think fdd wanted you to trim out the bottom and make more clones....with your plants being so large the bottom 8-10 inches is wasted energy..those little buds wont ever fully mature with the top portion of the plant...they will still have all white hairs on them most of the time and be pre-mature at best...but then again some strains with dense buds do have lower buds that mature with the rest of the plant...myself...I try not to keep too much foliage on the lower portion unless I only veg for like a week and keep them real small...tall plants need lots of energy to fatten up those tops that are far up..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

either you went to sleep or your power went out...hope it was the first one..


----------



## trenton (Jan 26, 2008)

I am still here. I was watching the video you sent me. Yeah, that thread is fucking funny. haha. Power isnt out yet. 4 more hours to go. Power went out once during veg (dont know if you remember) for 30 straight hours. I was vegging 24/0 too. Once power came back on I switched to 18/6 for the remainder of the veg period. I think I will always veg on 18/6 from now on. I had one ^&^% up during flower where the garage light was accidently on for 4 hours after all the lights went off. Stupidists mistake on my part. I can not afford to loose power. I havnt used the sulfur burner in a few days. You think I should let it run for a couple hours tomorrow. Once I fully sprayed all the plants with the organicide I think the powderdy mildew dissapeared for the most part. But it might be good to run the sulfur burner for preventative matanance.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

you could run it...my buddy runs his 3 times a week religiously..preventative measures are better in the end..


----------



## trenton (Jan 26, 2008)

Im off to bed now. thanks for all the help caligrown.


----------



## trenton (Jan 26, 2008)

How far into the flower cycle should I be running it..


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 26, 2008)

or course it just my opinion,,,but...
i think ur headaches must mostly stem from either your soil (ur using the best so its not that)
or the clones u started with
next time treat ur clones right away and then once a week during the veg cycle with einstein oil(best neem around)
that oil keeps almost all pests at bay and all fungus at bay if u dont let it get too far along
then hopefully by bloom u should have healthy plants without any issues to deal with
just mix alittle bit of dish soap with the neem and make sure to heat the neem oil container up a bit first in the microwave or with hot water


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> or course it just my opinion,,,but...
> i think ur headaches must mostly stem from either your soil (ur using the best so its not that)
> or the clones u started with
> next time treat ur clones right away and then once a week during the veg cycle with einstein oil(best neem around)
> ...


I was thinking that also.....The clones I get are treated the day before I get them..maybe thats why no problems...


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 26, 2008)

caligrown, you buy by the clone? sweet!


----------



## dagobaker (Jan 26, 2008)

i had spidermites in my greenhouse and didnt treat them till it was too late so ive been extra careful and very anal about checking every plant every week so i dont get them inside
i have a few greenhouse grows i plan on trying out this year and am thinking about doing a light neem spray every week during the veg cycle and see how it goes


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 26, 2008)

where's caligrown?? slleeeeppppiiinngg!!!! haha


----------



## trenton (Jan 26, 2008)

Im lucjy. the power didnt go out. Its not raining now but it is suppose to rain hard tonight. I have a dehumidifier on now. It is a 50 pint one and it is struggling to keep the humidity down. Ineed to be in the 40s. Ive seen my humidity go as high as 75%. I think I am going to buy a second one today. If that doesnt solve it I dont know what will


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

im here...benn playing poker..


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 26, 2008)

dude, whats the average additonal cost to yor electric bill perr lets say 1000w-lamp? 600w 400w 250w etc..


----------



## happy.fuzz (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey Trenton it's been a while since I got on here and seen your problem. Check this out. One of my buddys used these cuz they burrow into the soil.

Aphid Predator (Aphidoletes aphidomyza)


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Jan 26, 2008)

_Ultimately, the solution to the mite problem and the pest problem in general is to prevent the garden from becoming infected. Following certain simple rules will help:
Wear freshly washed clothes or change into a garden outfit when going into the garden.

Never work outdoors, especially in a garden or other vegetative or turf area right before working in your indoor garden.

Pests are frequently carried in on shoes. Do like Mr. Rogers and change your footwear before you enter the garden.

Don't use outdoor soil, tools or containers in the indoor garden

If a plant is to be introduced to the garden, first do a close examination and then put it in quarantine for five or six days. Examine it closely, especially the underside of leaves, before placing it in the garden.

Close up any unfiltered airways or holes through which plant pests might enter. Make sure that air intake from outside is filtered._


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 26, 2008)

^great and sound advice kitty


----------



## Stonerville (Jan 26, 2008)

lol i read the same reply from Ed on CC last night. but yes good advice


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 26, 2008)

hahahaha stealing words and not giving credit aye?


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Jan 26, 2008)

Not stealing words.....just "using" the resources that are available to help others. Smile.
Thank you your kind words guys.


----------



## shadymyster555 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey does anyone know about the electric companies, if they see a major spike in the usage, does that appear to be a red flag ? Someone thinks that the spiked energy consumption will in turn have the electricity company call the police. Any opinions? Please send a message to me, thanks.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> Hey does anyone know about the electric companies, if they see a major spike in the usage, does that appear to be a red flag ? Someone thinks that the spiked energy consumption will in turn have the electricity company call the police. Any opinions? Please send a message to me, thanks.


start a new thread....... this ones big enough


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 26, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> Hey does anyone know about the electric companies, if they see a major spike in the usage, does that appear to be a red flag ? Someone thinks that the spiked energy consumption will in turn have the electricity company call the police. Any opinions? Please send a message to me, thanks.


you seem a little paranoid. Obviously if it's like a 300-500% increase in a month they will be like what the fucks up.


----------



## Snuffy (Jan 26, 2008)

jmac said:


> Hey trent I also use fox farm ocean forest and did not use any nutes during veg,Im not saying dont use nutes but be careful that soil is packed with all kinds of good stuff.


Finally, someone somewhere agrees with me. I try to tell people this all the time. IMO Not enough of a difference in yield when I use nutes during veg w/ FFOF so I just give them straight water for 5 weeks in veg.

Damn bro this grow has sure given you a hell of a time.LOL So many plants too.. you're my hero!
You'll be cursing them come trimming time. he he Good luck bro - Snuff


----------



## trenton (Jan 26, 2008)

These aphids are crazy. I have killed many but there are still many there. I know apids come in different colors. All of mine were black untill today I noticed some greenish colored ones. I dont seem to see any on the leaves. Do these critters only live in the soil??? Caligrown. I plan to leech all my plants tomorrow night. Do you think this will help to kill off the aphids by suffocatimg them with the water. Also, I will be leeching when the lights are on. I will take one plant at a time out of the grow room and upstairs to the bath tub. The plants will still see light from the light in my house. This wont mess with the photosynthesis. Each plant will probably take about 10 minutes before it is back under the HPS lights...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

give them 20 minutes before you put them back under hid......after you leach leave the one you just leached in the corner of the tub to drain...then go grab another while that one drains...when you done with that second one bring the first one downstairs and grab another one to bring up...and so on...thats what I do...but I can have 3 plants at a time in the tub...2 draining while I leach 1..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

20 years growing and i've never heard of a "soil aphid".



i have this book......




sonoma county, indoors:

we have - spider mites, fungus gnats and powdery mildew. i know 20 growers in this county and have heard of nothing more nothing less. so far this thread has diagnosed every possible problem in marijuana growing. absolutely amazing.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I for one have battled the "root aphid" and I can say for sure, that they are the worst bug in my garden....Spider mites..not a problem, root aphid, problem! They end up sending out winged egg layers out in search of new soil. They look like fungus gnats "kind of" but they are slow and fat. When you put up sticky paper you can distinguish them very easy...GL


----------



## bigal10 (Jan 27, 2008)

I am curious to know how much wattage can you use before the electric company starts asking questions.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2008)

bigal10 said:


> I am curious to know how much wattage can you use before the electric company starts asking questions.



270,000. 

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-news-around-globe/46385-kinda-sh-t-really-hurts.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> Well I for one have battled the "root aphid" and I can say for sure, that they are the worst bug in my garden....Spider mites..not a problem, root aphid, problem! They end up sending out winged egg layers out in search of new soil. They look like fungus gnats "kind of" but they are slow and fat. When you put up sticky paper you can distinguish them very easy...GL



guess i've been lucky.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey if you need any clones, I know this guy Trenton, he has some "killer" cuttings right now...


* guess i've been lucky.*


----------



## kochab (Jan 27, 2008)

trenton, I read somewhere that aphids bodies are transparent and the color that they are is determined by how much of your plants they have munched on..... i think that they said they clearish colored ones are the newly hatched ones.
dunno if it helps or not i just remembered it when you said something about the different colors. hope everything goes well for ya trenton.
fdd ive never heard the terminology soil aphids/ mites as a professionals terminology but i have seen fat white aphids in my soil before, i also use compost that is kept outside though.
oh anyone know if its safe to sterilize soil in the microwave like you can for mushrooms?


----------



## multisonic (Jan 27, 2008)

Trent: If I someday want to be like you and grow 60 super neet-o plants I would like to know how much space do they take up now that you have them spread out in dishes?


----------



## lJamiel (Jan 27, 2008)

kittysecrets4u said:


> _Ultimately, the solution to the mite problem and the pest problem in general is to prevent the garden from becoming infected. Following certain simple rules will help:
> Wear freshly washed clothes or change into a garden outfit when going into the garden.
> 
> Never work outdoors, especially in a garden or other vegetative or turf area right before working in your indoor garden.
> ...



Great reply, even though its posted on another forum it still helps those who see it as a result of you posting.


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 27, 2008)

trenton where are my dang clones??!!??!!......












....dude, no!


----------



## COD4 (Jan 27, 2008)

trenton said:


> Ok everyone, Im fuckin shitin my pants. So, I'm just chillen on the computer and my door bell rings. It's the fuckin landlord (he lives across the street by the way and I didnt find out tell after I moved in). He says the an electrician is here and needs to get down to where my washer and dryer are to chech the plug and change some wiring. This is where all my big ass ducting goes through to the carrbon filter. not to mention this is where my 240V outlet is that Im using to run all my light in the garage. Also, the air intake comes through this area and into the garage. I told the landlord that I have a washer and dryer down there now and they work perfectly but when i first go them something was wrong so I had my dad who is a contractor come over and flip the breaker and cheange some wiring and its been perfect for a few weeks. I made all this up of course. I dont have a fucken washer or dryer. When I first plugged in all my 4 1000 watt lights to this 240Volt outlet which is ran off a 30 amp breaker. The lights didnt work. I went outside to the breaker box and noticed the breaker was shut off. I turned the breaker on and the lights have been working great 24/7 for alomst 2 weeks. The land lord says i will tell the electrician. The landlord is also a developer who owns the other 7 new houses in out court. Im thinking god I got to get out of here. 20 minutes later i leave my house and as im walking to my car the landlord and electrician both look at me and the landlord says i realize its working and you fixed it but can the electrician just go in real fast and check because of fire safty. I sdaid sorry guys but i have to go im in a hurry, also i just mopped the floors. can we do this some other time. I just got in my car and left. What the fuck do I do. I rented my house through a rental agent but my landlord has key and im afraid he might come in.


Damn dude, not only do you have big balls for growing 60 plants, you have even bigger balls for not closing down shop. I'd have shut my shit down ASAP if I found out I had a nosey ass landlord across the street, fuck that shit man.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 27, 2008)

COD4 said:


> Damn dude, not only do you have big balls for growing 60 plants, you have even bigger balls for not closing down shop. I'd have shut my shit down ASAP if I found out I had a nosey ass landlord across the street, fuck that shit man.


he smokes with the landlord now....no problems..


----------



## trenton (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey everyone.Caligrown. It is my 12th day of flower. Is it OK that before the lights go on at 7:00PM I spray my plants top to bottom with the organicide again? Shortly after 7:00PM I will be leeching everysingle plant the way you describe. Also. I have gotten my humidity under control. I went out and bought another 50 pint dehumidifier. 2 of them seem to do the trick. I just checked and the humidity is at 39% . But the temp is at 70F. This is with lights off. Lately my temp has gone as high as 90F when the light are on. I think it has to do with the extra lights. As you know I only have 3 fans in the grow space. I was gonna buy 3 more today. Will the extra fans lower room temp???? . I would like to get my temp between 67-80F and humidity between 35%-45%.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 27, 2008)

the fans might help keep the temp down....IMO the lights are a little much...I think if I had to start this whole grow over I would go with 600's..less heat, pretty close results, and less of an electric bill...but you have whats in there and it will kick ass....I think the ideal piece of equipment for that garage isn't more fans, but a small a/c...walmart.com has some for around 175-250....I also think if you had the a/c you it would help with air circulation in the room..keep the 3 fans and if you can afford it get the a/c........here is a good one here for example..this unit will heat and cool...giving you complete control of your temp in the garage...worth every pennie
Royal Sovereign Portable Air Conditioner and Heater: 10,000 BTU - Wal-Mart


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 27, 2008)

oh and as far as the organocide goes....I would not spray on foliage any more unless absolutely necessary..If more treating is needed I would start adding it to my feed on a regular basis......drop the amount you use to about 100 ml. per gallon and just keep feeding it with the food...


----------



## COD4 (Jan 27, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> he smokes with the landlord now....no problems..


 
No shit? I didn't read that far ahead. This thread is the size of a small book lol


----------



## trenton (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey caligrown. Have you ever heard of a *Pyrethrum* *bomb. Should I get it and use it to help kill the aphids???*


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 27, 2008)

get 5.......................


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hey caligrown. Have you ever heard of a *Pyrethrum* *bomb. Should I get it and use it to help kill the aphids???*



finally.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 27, 2008)

i wonder if he bombed them today.......


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 27, 2008)

bombs wont stop them, soaking them in the tub will only help further the lockup thats coming, the afids affect the plants water and food uptake. 

You cant go into flower infested, the problems get worse from here. this is a large grow with a large problems. Seriously what is 5 bombs going to do. there are thousands of those in the roots. there are new life cycles every week. 

From here the nitrogen uptake will start to lockout, first at the lower portion, then a even yellowing over the plant. further treatments usually only serve to hinder this population. however the damage is done, in this period of flower nitrogen level are low making it hard for the plant to repair the root system. 

As a result your plant production color and vigor turn off. 
the plants yellow and become more weak, mites and other pests come in. 
Afids are one of the most distructive pests for the indoor gardner. 

if he doesnt kill the bugs in the dirt, and get the dead tissue out or nitrozyme or like product into the root mass there will be no repair. 

If the plants get weak it will be a very sad ending to a high profile grow. 

6 pounds from sick plants will be a tough mark. 

its a hard battle, 

Now with root problems, fungus, high humidity, its becoming a recipe for disaster.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 27, 2008)

it's called leaching...and it does wonders.....I leach every 10 days or so ritually..it is not going to promote lockout..if anything it will help it by getting rid of all the salt build up in the soil...remember he didn't transplant those clones...they went straight into big pots...so the soil needs to be leached.....but I know 7000 people will tell me im wrong..I know it works..


----------



## trenton (Jan 27, 2008)

I have leeched half of the plants so far and know I havnt bombed the plants today. Many of the bigger leaves, especially on the bottom seem to have dried out and gotten burnt crispy at the tips. What does this mean? Could this be from the sufur burner?.. Foliar spraying with the organicide? Or damage caused by the aphids??? I am puttting endless hours into this operation and not seeing much improvement.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 27, 2008)

i would assume its from the bugs.....although i have no bugs and sometimes when I have larger -plants the lower leaves fall off or get yellow and crispy..that why I trim them. my leaves have never been damaged from the organocide...I have seen some discoloring of leaves from the burner but never really bad...so imo it's the bugs....


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 28, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> also i use "organocide" to kill bugs..it smells like fish but its organic and it works..just dont use when you start to see buds.


 
How long into flower can trenton use this?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 28, 2008)

i wouldn't recommend using it during flower on the foliage....but as an additive to your water or nutes you can use it up until you start flushing....ive never been able to taste it in the bud but I do flush for 2 weeks straight water....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 28, 2008)

if you have just started flowering and there isn't bud growth yet...or the bud growth is sparse...it would be ok to spray directly on the foliage...but I dont recommend spraying anything on your buds once they are starting to develop..thats asking for trouble..


----------



## happy.fuzz (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Trenton it's been a while since I got on here and seen your problem. Check this out. One of my buddys used these cuz they burrow into the soil.

Aphid Predator (Aphidoletes aphidomyza)


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Cali, Can organocide be used in Hydro applications? I did not see it specified on the description that they give you on retail web sites...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 28, 2008)

the hydro shop owner uses it


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok, that answers most of that! Would the suggested amount used per gallon be the same in hydro vs dirt?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 28, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> Ok, that answers most of that! Would the suggested amount used per gallon be the same in hydro vs dirt?


im not positive..but in the morning I can ask him...


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 28, 2008)

*im not positive..but in the morning I can ask him...

*_Killer, thanks Cali..._


----------



## trenton (Jan 28, 2008)

As you all know with the 2 50 pint dehumidifiers in the room my temp is easilly controlled in the high 30s (perfect right). I woke up and went out to my garage this morning to empty the trays in the dehumidifiers beause once the trays are full they automatically turn off and noticed that the garage isnt super pitch black because off all the little LEDS on the equipment. The room temp gause has red led blinking lights. The radiator heaters have red LED lights. Both dehumidifiers have many green lights displaying power speed and temp. I covered the display lights on the dehumidifiers with rags and the garage is super dark again. Do you think this was a problem at all?


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know but this is the same thing that happened to me. Urrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. 

I had two fans with push buttons with three bright ass blue leds. I go in one light to look and the whole area has a blue ora. 

fufjfkdjfjfdkjddlsdlkjdsf


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

I doubt it threatening to your crop, but I'd do some wire snipping just to be safe. black tape works well too.


----------



## jamlint (Jan 28, 2008)

wow thats some fukin setup mate.
i wish i had the space and knohow


----------



## doosa (Jan 28, 2008)

hi this my first grow i have 3 light w 600 on . all i need to no can the cops found my by the heat signal. i m unconcious 24/7


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 28, 2008)

doosa said:


> hi this my first grow i have 3 light w 600 on . all i need to no can the cops found my by the heat signal. i m unconcious 24/7


Please don't hijack threads. Also, read the "Getting Caught" thread on the site.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 28, 2008)

those led's wont hurt the dark period...actually, it mimics moonlight somewhat.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 28, 2008)

^ thas what i figure....

plants ARE NEVER in complete darkness....well at least i thought not in nature....


----------



## trenton (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey everyone. Each night when the lights go on I go to the grow room and mix a gallon of water and 2 tablespoons of Bug Buster-O into a pump sprayer. I spray around each tray/pot and the entire grow room including the floor. I also leeched all 60 plants yesterday and again on many plants there are hella dead aphids in the bottom of the tray. Its funny because now I am seeing that the majority of the aphids are greenish in color instead of black. Also, many of the dead ones I am noticing now are real tiny small. I saw a few that were half dead trying to move. Im sure there are still plenty alive to but I do no for sure that I am slowing them down (I hope). I also lightly mist the top of the soil with the mix. Is it ok for me to mist the top of the soil daily with the bug buster-O solution (dilluted of coarse). Its gotta help. Also, Can I use it light in my regualar waterings and feedings without hurting the plants. It kills the bugs in the soil but I dont want it to hurt the plants..


----------



## KingTeg (Jan 28, 2008)

it should be ok to mist the top of the soil and if you do use it lightly in ur feedings and watering in might be ok. depends if its organic or not i wouldnt put any pesticides in my watering if they werent organic. if your far in flowering might not be advisible either


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

i was told at the hydro store that yes you can water with it.


----------



## trenton (Jan 28, 2008)

I will FDD. Many of the burned leave tips and such are on plants that havn't been afficted by aphids yet. I believe it must be from the sulfur burner and foliar spraying with the organicide. I now see no trace of powdery mildew anyway..


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Trenton, I would be very careful with Bug "o" buster....I almost killed a crop once with the recommended dose. I would cut it back to 1/2 or 1/3 of what they recommend. Actually I have some mom plants in rockwool that are still leaching that stuff after many months ago...It is very strong, and you should start gradually. If I were you, I would definitely pick a plant that could be disposable if need be, and give it a test run...GL, I hope you kill those little bastards, or at least slow them wayyyy down...Also are you going to use an enzyme product to help clean up all the dead bugs and damaged roots?


----------



## trenton (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmmm enzyme product. Please give more info on this. Like hygrozyme...


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah hygrozyme is good stuff, I like Cannazym myself....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> Hey Trenton, I would be very careful with Bug "o" buster....I almost killed a crop once with the recommended dose. I would cut it back to 1/2 or 1/3 of what they recommend. Actually I have some mom plants in rockwool that are still leaching that stuff after many months ago...It is very strong, and you should start gradually. If I were you, I would definitely pick a plant that could be disposable if need be, and give it a test run...GL, I hope you kill those little bastards, or at least slow them wayyyy down...Also are you going to use an enzyme product to help clean up all the dead bugs and damaged roots?



very good advice on the weaker solution.


----------



## jmac (Jan 29, 2008)

well if worse comes to worse, hows those clones doing


----------



## doosa (Jan 29, 2008)

are you not worry about cops found about you by the heat signal ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

doosa said:


> are you not worry about cops found about you by the heat signal ?


do you have any idea what you are saying? what cops? who's looking? it's California baby!!!


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Jan 29, 2008)

doosa said:


> are you not worry about cops found about you by the heat signal ?





fdd2blk said:


> do you have any idea what you are saying? what cops? who's looking? it's California baby!!!


 
damn straight, cali is the place to be


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Jan 29, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> if you have just started flowering and there isn't bud growth yet...or the bud growth is sparse...it would be ok to spray directly on the foliage...but I dont recommend spraying anything on your buds once they are starting to develop..thats asking for trouble..


how far into flowering does bud growth start? is it when stigmas appear or even later than that.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

SMOKENBUDDHA said:


> damn straight, cali is the place to be



hahaha


cocky cali motherfuckers!

you too fdd


 i shall soon be one as well  woohahahaa


----------



## trenton (Jan 29, 2008)

I heave heard from several people that police are no longer aloud to use infared heat signals because it violates somekind of privacy.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 29, 2008)

trenton said:


> I heave heard from several people that police are no longer aloud to use infared heat signals because it violates somekind of privacy.


This was overruled because it does not give them a view of any aspects of one's private life. And they can't make out distinct shapes, just average temp of a room near a wall.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

they must be blind or they don't care in these here parts..........

View attachment copter.jpg



View attachment 62748


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 29, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> This was overruled because it does not give them a view of any aspects of one's private life. And they can't make out distinct shapes, just average temp of a room near a wall.


it wasn't overruled...In some cases the police were using infrared for other purposes and stumbled upon a grow room(so they claim). The police can not get a search warrant or a warrant for an arrest based on an infrared signature. Now if they see a grow room with infared they can use other means to get a warrant like try to find smell or other evidence to get a warrant..But a judge in the U.S. will not issue a warrant for marijuana based on infrared readings..


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn Fdd, they got Goodyear after your ass, too?


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 29, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> it wasn't overruled...In some cases the police were using infrared for other purposes and stumbled upon a grow room(so they claim). The police can not get a search warrant or a warrant for an arrest based on an infrared signature. Now if they see a grow room with infared they can use other means to get a warrant like try to find smell or other evidence to get a warrant..But a judge in the U.S. will not issue a warrant for marijuana based on infrared readings..


 
"Infrared thermal imaging Camera Ruled NOT An Invasion of Privacy in Canada "


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 29, 2008)

that sucks for Canadians


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> "Infrared thermal imaging Camera Ruled NOT An Invasion of Privacy in Canada "



too bad we ARENT IN CANADA

durrr


----------



## KingTeg (Jan 29, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hmmm enzyme product. Please give more info on this. Like hygrozyme...


sensizym is pretty good
basically it breaks down roots that are dead or dying to make room for new ones and helps nutrient uptake which means faster growth
you can get combonation enzyme products that work in conjuction with each other to get even better results =)


----------



## doosa (Jan 29, 2008)

i do live in the UK and i do have 60 plant on my room . i am worry about the heat signal this all .


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

well your fucked.


polyshield shoulda been your friend from day one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trenton (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey FDD Guess whos here?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hey FDD Guess whos here?



i have no idea.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

it's that dude that lives across the street isn't it? 
i just called you. you didn't answer your phone. smoked out again?
or is it that other guy?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 29, 2008)

if its that one guy.......i think i would sign another lease.........


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

i have 3 people in mind.


----------



## philli007 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dayum,
Don't leave us hanging like that! Is everything okay with Trenton? FDD did you talk to him? Hope it wasn't LEO, FU-K!!!
P007


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

philli007 said:


> Dayum,
> Don't leave us hanging like that! Is everything okay with Trenton? FDD did you talk to him? Hope it wasn't LEO, FU-K!!!
> P007


he didn't answer his phone. he may be in the noisy room.


----------



## philli007 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, maybe he's just across the street toking it up... we hope anyway!


----------



## Stonerville (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice grow just soo much stuff to see inbetween pictures


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2008)

bastards are over there smoking all MY pot without me. teach me for not answering my phone 4 hours ago. next time my friends, next time.


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bastards are over there smoking all MY pot without me. teach me for not answering my phone 4 hours ago. next time my friends, next time.


That calls for an ambush-ninja-kick in the balls


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 30, 2008)

I would just scissor kick him in the back of the head.

Thank you 6 1/2 lb babby Jesus for the 26 million dolloars.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bastards are over there smoking all MY pot without me. teach me for not answering my phone 4 hours ago. next time my friends, next time.


No it was mine....but thanks for the Raft and ATF.......
Anyways...The bug problem is not that bad at Trenton's...Yes there is a bug problem but he has done a good job staying on top of them.....There were maybe only 5 alive bugs I saw..it is in a garage, and there are bugs coming in from outside so I suggested he spray the outside of the house with pesticide and keep doing what he has been doing inside..But the problem really isn't that bad...all the plants look healthy and green...with the exception for a couple blemished fan leaves which is to be expected...but all in all the color and condition is great...we trimmed out a lot of the foliage on the bottom of the plants...not too much but enough to let more air through the whole plant...I also suggested he stop using the Fox Farm mix of nutes because in my opinion they don't seem to respond to it as well as ive seen other strains. I think if he switches to the flora nova they will be a lot happier..but thats on you T...I got some pics of the bottoms all cleaned out and some close ups of the grand daddy..also some pictures with the hps lights off under regular light so you can see how consistent the color of them are...thanks again for the McDonald's and the tour of your garden










































More in a minute..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## mountainSpliff (Jan 30, 2008)

Freakin Sweet!!!!


----------



## zechbro (Jan 30, 2008)

that is very nice.... is he going to be doing some pruning at some stage?


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 30, 2008)

They look so good. mmmmmmm budddssss are cominnnggggg. getting excited. extraordinary work. trent


----------



## DunLarkin (Jan 30, 2008)

Fucking INSANE!


----------



## philli007 (Jan 30, 2008)

Yo Trenton,
You just left us hanging, thought you were hemmed up for a sec there bro! Came home for lunch today for an update on your situation. 

There is so much drama with this grow, I feel like the chicks that watch soap operas!!!
*Thank God all is well.*
Peace,
P007


----------



## philli007 (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, plants are looking great!
Dude stay safe...


----------



## trenton (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Caligrown. Please give me my $50.00 shopping lists as well as the floronova stuff I should buy. I wanna buy it all today.


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 30, 2008)

why dont u trim all the lower leafs? how come some of those plants are tiny? diff strain?


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 30, 2008)

CALI got McDonald's and a tour? I'm just green with jealous rage right now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> CALI got McDonald's and a tour? I'm just green with jealous rage right now.



i never got McDonalds.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 30, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hey Caligrown. Please give me my $50.00 shopping lists as well as the floronova stuff I should buy. I wanna buy it all today.


Sorry bro I slept all day...lol...ok here are some things for the list...
4-5 ft. bamboo steaks(maybe 20 or 30)
Diazinon for spraying the outside of the garage..

25ft. piece of 6inch ducting..should be about 20 bucks at the hydro shop..

If you can get about 4 more pieces of that Styrofoam I have an idea of something I can do with them to make the room a little more efficient..

flora nova one-part bloom plant food...


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey cali. whatcha got in that pill bottle?  i see a plant like matter. 
on the nova have you seen a increase in product, over a regular bloom product?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 30, 2008)

mr.x007 said:


> Hey cali. whatcha got in that pill bottle?  i see a plant like matter.
> on the nova have you seen a increase in product, over a regular bloom product?


thats my purple in the bottle...and I have noticed great results with the flora nova....Ive stopped using fox farms all together..


----------



## KingTeg (Jan 30, 2008)

wow plants look great good job man
are you gunna throw them under mh the last week or two weeks?


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 30, 2008)

Teg hes running 6 hps's why might he go under the MH?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 30, 2008)

because mh has nice uvb rays that can bring out the taste in his buds...and trichome productions!


if i was trent, i wouldnt have even ran 6 hps, i woulda have like 3 mh and 3hps... or 4 hps and 2 mhs

that would be a nice balanced spectrum


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 30, 2008)

I dont think he is going to buy mh lights....but thats an interesting fact I wasn't aware of....


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 30, 2008)

If he wants some uvb in there then he can just get a few reptile lights. BUT if he dose any thing Co2 would be the best choice.
Never thought of the MH tho.


----------



## KingTeg (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah i would probably run 2 mh and 4 hps if i was him
for mine when i add my next two 1000w'ers im gunna go 3 hps and 2 mh and just move the bulbs around everynow and then all thru flowering
better balanced spectrum
and all mh in the last week or two becase the plants stop growing so the uvb will max trichome production =)


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 30, 2008)

Very cool idea King, I think your on to something.


----------



## KingTeg (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks dude when my crops finished ill definately have my results up for you all to see =)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 30, 2008)

mr.x007 said:


> If he wants some uvb in there then he can just get a few reptile lights. BUT if he dose any thing Co2 would be the best choice.
> Never thought of the MH tho.



wrong those reptile lights wouldnt do shit in trenton's garage... you'd have to buy way too many lights as those reptile only put a narrow focus of uvb.... and they get HOT HOT HOT very quick. it just wouldnt be practical and it would be hella expensive!

i think the only luck he'd have in that area would be those sun tanning booth lights...or some psoriasis bulbs.


all of which would be HELLA expensive...


WHICH IS WHY I SAID buy mh bulbs. conversion bulbs at that. it would be wayyy cheaper and a nice solution!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 30, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I dont think he is going to buy mh lights....but thats an interesting fact I wasn't aware of....


you run 1000 watt ballast right?

EYE Hortilux SUPER BLUE

if you havent looked into it....

those are nice...kinda expensive. i can get them as low as $150.


but i think there is a 400watt mh bulb and a 600 watt hps bulb all in one

not sure how it works...but it looks freakin cool as fuck, they've been out for a while, but couldnt justify spending 250 when they first came out.....im glad the price came down!!!








TRENTION, if i were you, i'd replace all my bulbs with these..... your pocket/purse/wallet seems to be bottomless!


----------



## soulflyx2k (Jan 30, 2008)

nice grow... wow


----------



## smokebigbudz (Jan 30, 2008)

wow looks good man


----------



## trenton (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah I guess your right FDD. Ill take you to applebees next time, or outback you choose. On me.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 30, 2008)

Clean Out Your Mail...i Have Stuff For You


----------



## trenton (Jan 30, 2008)

Mailbox Clean..


----------



## Diesel4me (Jan 30, 2008)

hell of a setup man


----------



## Diesel4me (Jan 30, 2008)

god i love it


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 31, 2008)

Pictures! NOW!


----------



## trenton (Jan 31, 2008)

more pic coming soon......


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 31, 2008)

Good stuff going on in here I tell ya


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 31, 2008)

you look at those strains??? I like the ones from hempdepot.....


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 31, 2008)

trenton said:


> Yeah I guess your right FDD. Ill take you to applebees next time, or outback you choose. On me.


Go for the Applebee's, they have better appetizers. I used to bang a bartender at an Applebee's, so most of my shots were free. Ode to the old days (last summer)


----------



## DWR (Jan 31, 2008)

wow they grew allot in the last 13 days ! omg 

cant wait untill your next photosession comes 

^^ go go go ^^


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 31, 2008)

DWR said:


> wow they grew allot in the last 13 days ! omg
> 
> cant wait untill your next photosession comes
> 
> ^^ go go go ^^


 
in another week the size will stop and the flowers will ripen. you see alot of internode spacing early on from the change of light cycles and the food. 
at this point the resin glands will start to produce the tri's. If he can keep the pests at bay, he will go all the way. 

one thing i noticed that a batch is much smaller. i think you needed to keep those closer to the lights. they get alot less lumens 18 inches below the others. 

What is your thoughts on the EZ cloner after your run trenton?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 31, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> you look at those strains??? I like the ones from hempdepot.....


do you guys really have a place called hempdepot???

get the f*ck outta here...


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 31, 2008)

*one thing i noticed that a batch is much smaller. i think you needed to keep those closer to the lights. they get alot less lumens 18 inches below the others. 

What is your thoughts on the EZ cloner after your run trenton?

*_I think the size difference was due to a second strain...right? And Yeah, how did your "ez cloner" experience go? Mine is always full!!!_


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 31, 2008)

the small ones are grand daddy purp and the tall ones are super sour diesel


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 31, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> the small ones are grand daddy purp and the tall ones are super sour diesel


super sour diesel?
what makes it so super? whats the cross?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> super sour diesel?
> what makes it so super? whats the cross?



everything from california is "super".


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 31, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> do you guys really have a place called hempdepot???
> 
> get the f*ck outta here...


hempdepot.....Marijuana Seeds (cannabis, pot) shipped worldwide.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 31, 2008)

super silver haze crossed with sour diesel...


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 31, 2008)

I am glad you started with 1000's Trenton, because I don't think 600's would have worked well with those sour diesel tree's you have...Excuse me, SUPER sour diesel tree's....


----------



## trenton (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey everyone, thought I would spend a little time on here before the lights go on at 7:00PM. I bought a lot of stuff today from home depot. I will update with some pics later on.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 31, 2008)

nice.....been busy i bet..


----------



## Doc OG (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Trenton just wanted to let ya know Im a first time grower as well and just yielded 4 1/2 pounds under 4 1000 watters in soil with only 16 plants in only 36 sq ft. So Im pretty sure your 6 pound goal is going to be far exceeded. Keep chuggin along and good luck.


----------



## LoganSmith (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey doc how long were they in veg? and what was the stain?

What happened to the pics??????????????????????????


----------



## soulflyx2k (Feb 1, 2008)

pics pics!


----------



## Yota (Feb 1, 2008)

This is a page too late, but i wrote on a thread about these new SunPulse bulbs that are meant for the last week. They are 10K UVA and UVB bulbs. Im using one right now, its a strong UV lamp. Look under a thread about MH and resin production if you want to read more, or lemme know.


----------



## KingOfBud (Feb 2, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> do you guys really have a place called hempdepot???
> 
> get the f*ck outta here...


Haha. I don't know where he is from. But in London (U.K), if you head down to Camden (street dealers, head shops, grow shops, seed shops etc....) you can find a place that's a huge warehouse (i think its called hempdepot), it sells hemp clothing, me and my mates were like, shiiit, we musta brought £100 worth of clothes each. *Best clothes i have ever brought. *


----------



## Doc OG (Feb 2, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> Hey doc how long were they in veg? and what was the stain?
> 
> What happened to the pics??????????????????????????


 
L.A. Confidential crossed with O.G. Kush Fem seed (very unstable genetics came from a friend in the bay area). I veged for a little over a month and a half under the HPS. I did take one set of pics to show my friend at 2 weeks flower but thats it. I was and am very reluctant to to put pictures online due to the fact that Im ignorant of the facts. I need to learn how to encrypt my IP and all that nonsense but anyways I got big plans for the future...can you say 100 sq ft 4,000 watts ak-47 recirculating dwc with co2..........Yeah Yeah LOL...Back to Trenton and his MONSTER grow, PEACE


----------



## trenton (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank Doc for all the advice. Now for the imput of others as well. What are the odds of some of my plants going hermie??? I am 17 days into flower. What will I notice and what do I look for. Please give a detailes and a link if you of one. Pics will come soon guys. I just want to see more noticable changes thats all.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 2, 2008)

little like tears growing under the flowers, if you ever get any of these tear like pistals growing just under the flowers, just pull one off and if it has a unformed seed, that meand the plants are growing seeds."going hermie".
if so not good.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

clones don't hermie.


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> clones don't hermie.


Unless they were pulled from a hermie...


----------



## LoganSmith (Feb 2, 2008)

What did you call me?!


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 2, 2008)

anal sex!!!!


----------



## trenton (Feb 2, 2008)

So wait. FDD.R u saying that it is impossible for a female clone not to hermie..


----------



## KingOfBud (Feb 2, 2008)

Any pics today t? Been looking forward to them


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 2, 2008)

you would have to do some serious damage to them for them to turn hermie.....im pretty sure your safe


----------



## zee (Feb 2, 2008)

> L.A. Confidential crossed with O.G. Kush Fem seed (very unstable genetics came from a friend in the bay area). I veged for a little over a month and a half under the HPS. I did take one set of pics to show my friend at 2 weeks flower but thats it. I was and am very reluctant to to put pictures online due to the fact that Im NOT LEGAL AT ALL and Im making money! I need to learn how to encrypt my IP and all that nonsense but anyways I got big plans for the future...can you say 100 sq ft 4,000 watts ak-47 recirculating dwc with co2..........Yeah Yeah LOL...Back to Trenton and his MONSTER grow, PEACE


A few words: Firefox+Tor Bundle+Imageshack.us=Anonymous 
Firefox web browser | Faster, more secure, & customizable
Tor: Download
ImageShack&#174; - Hosting

You will probably also want the Torbutton extension for Firefox;
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2275


----------



## trenton (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey everyone. One of my plants had about 10 leaves that were were really yellow. This seemed to happen between yesterday and today. Many of these were fan leaves from the bottom to half way up the top. I pulled them all. Is this normal? What caused this? I wattered all the plants yesterday with water and nutes. I only use half the reccomended dosage..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 2, 2008)

picture of the leaves???


----------



## trenton (Feb 2, 2008)

I had to pull the leaves out of the trask. Keep in mind i squashed them in my hand before I threw them away. Pics coming in 1 minute.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 2, 2008)

put that plant in the bright spot in the middle by itself...if it has disease you dont want it too close to the plants..


----------



## trenton (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 2, 2008)

are those granddaddy leaves??


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

they want nitrogen.


----------



## trenton (Feb 2, 2008)

Its off of the sour diesel


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 2, 2008)

I would have to agree with fdd........maybe try to up the nutes or if your using the new nutes wait and see how they react to it a couple more days...im sure they will like the flora nova much better..


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 2, 2008)

if ur ph is ok (which im sure ur on top of) and ur giving the right kind and amount of nutes (again ur on top of) then maybe its from all that the plants have gone through lately or its the natural lower large fan leaves just dying of old age
but.......if it becomes a problem and starts moving up the plants then id start getting worried
here is a leaf i had a problem with 
never figured out if it was the dirt i was using (sunshine mix for pros) or my well water which may not be the greatest


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 3, 2008)

Piss on all of them. Works with my girlfriend when she starts acting up


----------



## wafflehouselover (Feb 3, 2008)

LMGO your leave doesn't even have a HINT of yellow on it, why are you comparing to his!


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 3, 2008)

looks as it the Roots are struggling to get nitrogen uptake, Causes


AFIDS, if you read back you seen me warning of this. you need to folar feed but it will get much much worse. Good luck, afids are very destructive, they will destroy your plants ability to get the nutes. Nevertheless your plants will still live, they will just lose a little vigor, and the color, and health will suffer. 

If you would have treated and followed the life cycle you should be rid of these. You want to know 4 sure? Pull your plants out of the dirt, inspect the root ball, if there are afids, this is your cause. 

Also, be warned, you are lowering the nutes, is is making less micronutes available, this will cause your problem to get worse. adding more nitro to the soil can cause more lockup. Ease the stress of the plants by folar feeding, you need to get this in check fast as, it is not good to spray your buds with moisture, and @ day 20 or so you are starting to get some formations.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 3, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> looks as it the Roots are struggling to get nitrogen uptake, Causes
> 
> 
> AFIDS, if you read back you seen me warning of this. you need to folar feed but it will get much much worse. Good luck, afids are very destructive, they will destroy your plants ability to get the nutes. Nevertheless your plants will still live, they will just lose a little vigor, and the color, and health will suffer.
> ...


You seem really positive it's aphids abud'. Isn't it also a possibility that he simply has bad pH, which is probably the most common problem with new and old growers alike?


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 3, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> You seem really positive it's aphids abud'. Isn't it also a possibility that he simply has bad pH, which is probably the most common problem with new and old growers alike?


 
i have not heard that they are gone, the reason i dont suspect ph is trenton is making large quanitys of nutes, if it was a ph issue i would suspect it to be more wide spread. 

in eariler posts i read he has hundreds of them coming out of the pots, i have no idea on the effectiveness of the organic treatment he has applied, however, If it is afids, you will notice a lime green appearence, you react by naturally adding more nitro, however, at this point WEEK 3 of flower, he would be on 2 tsp grow big 6.4.4 2 tsp tiger 2.8.4 and micro nutes big bloom 

giving a overall 8 12 6 there is plenty of nitro there, and if the ph was off would show other lockout. 


When these afids attack a section of roots they will devour all the tips and matter in sight. when these chewed roots are fed it burns the tips. the plants ability to uptake nitro is the first to go. usually one will over correct leading to total nutrient lockout. 

If he has a good case the plants will appear overwatered, pulling the root mass out of the pot and inspecting roots will answer this in a heart beat. 


I couldbe wrong but i am i standing my call ....


----------



## wafflehouselover (Feb 3, 2008)

Brady thought he was right about going perfect too, but too bad he didn't =).


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> i have not heard that they are gone, the reason i dont suspect ph is trenton is making large quanitys of nutes, if it was a ph issue i would suspect it to be more wide spread.
> 
> in eariler posts i read he has hundreds of them coming out of the pots, i have no idea on the effectiveness of the organic treatment he has applied, however, If it is afids, you will notice a lime green appearence, you react by naturally adding more nitro, however, at this point WEEK 3 of flower, he would be on 2 tsp grow big 6.4.4 2 tsp tiger 2.8.4 and micro nutes big bloom
> 
> ...



he switched nutes last week. no more fox farms.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 4, 2008)

DAMN I'm glad I ant soilin...So much easier to control with hydros.


----------



## daddychrisg (Feb 4, 2008)

* he switched nutes last week. no more fox farms.

*_Does Cali have him on Nova now?_


----------



## trenton (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry everyone I have been super busy. I am actually switching to a 3 part bloom product tomorrow. Flora Bloom 0-5-4 Flora Micro 5-0-1 and Flora Gro 2-1-6. Not sure on how much of each I should use yet so please give advice. Another thing I need advice on. Ever since I leached my plants the soil doesnt seem to retain water for shit. IE, if I water one plant with .5 gallon of water approx half of that goes straight through to the pan undernieth. I can no longer water every other day like this. This way I have to water everyday... What should I do? Calli, I just got your message PM me.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 4, 2008)

well if you're going to start using 3-part feeds you definitely need an EC/PPM meter.

They're cheap.


----------



## Stonerville (Feb 4, 2008)

Are we going to get a update on this grow? 


he said every 12 hours, it has been what seems like 12 days


----------



## trenton (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi everyone. <amy of the fan leaves on the grand daddy purple are turning solid yellow... This is only day 20 of flower and they have approx 40 days to go...Should I up the nitrogen intake and if I do will the leaves turn around and go green again from this point. I can provide pics if you like.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 4, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hi everyone. <amy of the fan leaves on the grand daddy purple are turning solid yellow... This is only day 20 of flower and they have approx 40 days to go...Should I up the nitrogen intake and if I do will the leaves turn around and go green again from this point. I can provide pics if you like.


From my experience leaves that are mostly yellow will not turn back to green with heavier feeding. Some of the the fan leaves that have just started yellowing may darken up again, but it will definitely stop more of them from yellowing.


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 4, 2008)

you wont correct the damage you can keep the new growth green. i have not used the new food you have selected, so i can not advise of the amount of nitro. 

nitro is readily available 5.0 - 7.1 


Trenton, ease the stress by folar feeding. keep ph @ 6.3-6.6 to keep plenty of p available. at this point hearty plants are uptaking 3- 4 quarts of waternute mix. water slow to allow time for the foxfarms to wix up the water. 

You also need to make sure these plants are at least 1100-1300 ppm on the food levels. 
what is the aphid situation trenton?


----------



## trenton (Feb 4, 2008)

Aphid situation seems to be the same. Im killing as many that are producing. By foliar feeding you mean to spray the leaves. Im not gonna attempt that at all at this point. I have way to many buds forming... Also. My PH pen broke a couple days ago. Im really scared to water with nutes without checking the PH. I need to buy a new one asap.


----------



## trenton (Feb 4, 2008)

Here is an image of a grand daddy purple plant with the big to medium sized yellow fan leaves. This is 3 pics of the same plant. All 16 GDP look to be the same... What do I do???


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 4, 2008)

I dont think thats much to worry about...hows the new growth look to you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2008)

n-i-t-r-o-g-e-n


----------



## trenton (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey FDD I wish you had a PH pen I could borrow tonight. I really think some plants could use some nutes and water tonight but I dont want to do it if the PH will be way off.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hey FDD I wish you had a PH pen I could borrow tonight. I really think some plants could use some nutes and water tonight but I dont want to do it if the PH will be way off.



i have test strips for a swimming pool.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 4, 2008)

that yellowing looks pretty normal to me...I would just give the gdp more N then the sd......I think I have an idea on your watering/soil situation..


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 4, 2008)

trenton said:


> Aphid situation seems to be the same. Im killing as many that are producing. By foliar feeding you mean to spray the leaves. Im not gonna attempt that at all at this point. I have way to many buds forming... Also. My PH pen broke a couple days ago. Im really scared to water with nutes without checking the PH. I need to buy a new one asap.


 
you still dont think there is any merit to the worries of aphids? 

Are you seeing a relation to the yellowing plants showing more aphids? 
When you claim you are killing them at the rate of reproduction, if you are washing out clumps from the roots when you water? 

have you added pyrethris to your water every other day for 3 waterings? 

The most effective way to end their life cycle is just that!

I have to strongly disagree that this yellowing is normal. 

you will be sick if you keep ignoring it. it really kills you to have vested so much time effort and money to this grow, and to see the plants yellowing infront of you. 

i imagine the beautiful dark green tint to the room is leaning towards the lime green yellow look. @ day 20 dont waste any more time, if you know how to feed your plants normally then it is easy to make adjustments when they have issues.


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 4, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hey FDD I wish you had a PH pen I could borrow tonight. I really think some plants could use some nutes and water tonight but I dont want to do it if the PH will be way off.


trenton, you've spent SO much money on this setup and u can't get a PH pen  get yourself an EC truncheon while you're at it.


----------



## trenton (Feb 4, 2008)

Cali, please let me know your ideas to the watering. Abudsmoker what is the product you are mentioning to water with every other day. How much is it and how much do I use for each gallon. Also, can I use it with nutes??? Also, Snowwhite. I had a good PH pen but it just broke....


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 5, 2008)

you need bulk form of pyrethris, mix with food or regular water, Water very slowly, cover the entire root mass. Slow slow slow. Everywatering your making 50 or more gallons of food so using foxfarm or spray bottles will break you. 

i use Spectracide, if you have lowes go there 9.99 will make 32 gallons of 3% pyrethris. called bug stop for gardens. its stronger than fox farms dont bug me. this is not in the spray bottles. i will find you a link. 

depending on how many are in your root zone you might have to use a product like hydrozyeme to help break down damamged roots and dead molding bugs. this one is usually 90-130 a gallon. but worth it to keep your roots in top shape. 
after 2-3 good waterings the aphids will ALL be dead.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Feb 5, 2008)

I just call ghost buster for those.


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 5, 2008)

i have not used this one on my plants, however it will kill afids 

1 Qt. Triazicide Soil & Turf Insect Killer Concentrate


i am having a hard time finding the bottles i use this looks like the new package maybe. 

Spectracide :: Garden Insect Killer


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 5, 2008)

here are pictures of mine 



i googled the name and found a few retailers, but i purchased at lowes and paid 9.99


----------



## Doc OG (Feb 5, 2008)

there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that is nitro deficiency, but abudsmoker very well might be correct about the afids causing the deficiency. Id give that stuff a shot. GH series has a feed schedule I would mix at 75% required dose for aggressive bloom minus the kool bloom and add 5ml/ gallon of the grow. that should give you a ph around 6.6/6.8 if your tap water is around 7.5. that should be safe till you get a new pen. and check with cali to get a 2nd opinion. good luck


----------



## Doc OG (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GH_KeepItSimple_DrainToWaste.pdf

Remember check with cali first


----------



## mstrymxer (Feb 5, 2008)

longest thread ever


----------



## trenton (Feb 5, 2008)

Iv'e been slackin on the pics so I promise many new pics to come tonight. Within the next 4 hours... I am watering right now while the plants are on their dark cycle. A friend and I are using green lights in the grow room. The plants dont sense these as lights do they???


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 5, 2008)

trenton said:


> Iv'e been slackin on the pics so I promise many new pics to come tonight. Within the next 4 hours... I am watering right now while the plants are on their dark cycle. A friend and I are using green lights in the grow room. The plants dont sense these as lights do they???


 
No at this point they are more worried about the guy Eyeballin the nugs. 
you will notice the leaves start to droop after they see the trimmin scissors 


you think your thread is behind..... i am 2 weeks over due


----------



## munch box (Feb 5, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> No at this point they are more worried about the guy Eyeballin the nugs.
> you will notice the leaves start to droop after they see the trimmin scissors
> 
> 
> you think your thread is behind..... i am 2 weeks over due


 
You must be the guy loudblunts has been talking about. Is it true you take pictures, (and/or) drive around in an unercover cop car?


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 5, 2008)

munch box said:


> You must be the guy loudblunts has been talking about. Is it true you take pictures, (and/or) drive around in an unercover cop car?


 
do you need my badge number?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 5, 2008)

wtf is going on in here?? can we get back on topic and not turn this into a bickering thread.......lol


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 5, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> wtf is going on in here?? can we get back on topic and not turn this into a bickering thread.......lol


 
dont worry i was going to give him FDD's badge #....... We can bicker later, i am waiting on the pictures first


----------



## munch box (Feb 5, 2008)

Its just a question thats been on my mind as well as others here at roll it up. i mean no trouble here. thanks for answering my question.


----------



## KingTeg (Feb 5, 2008)

cant wait to see these pics =D ive always wanted to get my hands on a gdp clone but we just dont have them here kinda sucks
yeah i was wondering about the green light during night cycle as well


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 6, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> dont worry i was going to give him FDD's badge #....... We can bicker later, i am waiting on the pictures first


Just give him my badge number. Save Fdd's in case we have another titty-bar incident.


----------



## rainysuma (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like you hit the dollar store for those pots! That is where I got mine


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 6, 2008)

What's all the talk about fucking badge numbers?


----------



## theguy (Feb 6, 2008)

Everyone is a smart ass my friend...but for real i dont know that lost me as well...


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 6, 2008)

theguy said:


> Everyone is a smart ass my friend...but for real i dont know that lost me as well...


True that! Lol


----------



## KingOfBud (Feb 6, 2008)

Cant wait for those pictures man, any updates on the landlord situation?


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 6, 2008)

KingOfBud said:


> Cant wait for those pictures man, any updates on the landlord situation?


Trents been  with the landlord.


----------



## LoganSmith (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey Trent what happened with the pics? 

Are you getting the pest problem taken care of? 

#LAPD420024


----------



## trenton (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot to update all of you on the landlord situation. He knows all about it now and he helps me water my plants....He wants me to help build him a grow room. Heck, I think he wants to blow up his house.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 6, 2008)

haha are you effin kidding me, thats crazy cool! Hopefully he is legit.


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 6, 2008)

trenton said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to update all of you on the landlord situation. He knows all about it now and he helps me water my plants....He wants me to help build him a grow room. Heck, I think he wants to blow up his house.


Sexy, veryyyy sexy.


----------



## panhead (Feb 6, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> you run 1000 watt ballast right?
> 
> EYE Hortilux SUPER BLUE
> 
> ...


 
Ive got 4 of those bulbs veggin right now,they do have a sweet blue tint to the glow,not hard on the eye's like HPS's in the other room.


----------



## munch box (Feb 6, 2008)

loudblunts can't hear you. he was banned for talking shit about some cave in tennesee https://www.rollitup.org/516467-post142.html


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 6, 2008)

trenton said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to update all of you on the landlord situation. He knows all about it now and he helps me water my plants....He wants me to help build him a grow room. Heck, I think he wants to blow up his house.


You need to renew your lease for the next two years. What the fuck.......Thats a brilliant situation!! Cant get any better!!


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 6, 2008)

munch box said:


> loudblunts can't hear you. he was banned for talking shit about some cave in tennesee https://www.rollitup.org/516467-post142.html


Thats a shame. Blunts provided a sort of "amusement" to the threads. May he be banned in peace.  A moment of silence!

Now back to business, Trent wheres the pics Big Homie


----------



## KingTeg (Feb 6, 2008)

trenton said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to update all of you on the landlord situation. He knows all about it now and he helps me water my plants....He wants me to help build him a grow room. Heck, I think he wants to blow up his house.


hahahah thats pretty fucking funny man 
my land lord trusts me and doesnt even bother coming around at all hahahah looks like you lucked out too lol


----------



## doctorD (Feb 6, 2008)

hey i could only read 100 pages now i need sleep lol ill get caught up


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 6, 2008)

panhead said:


> Ive got 4 of those bulbs veggin right now,they do have a sweet blue tint to the glow,not hard on the eye's like HPS's in the other room.


 
yes they produce 30k less lumes too.... i adopted these earlier this year. 
now i late veg with it.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 7, 2008)

Is this east coast west coast another gangster rap war?... seriously come on. Drama if you ask me. Just stick to what YOU can do. Don't try to compare. please. I envy west coast but it will spread eventually. They are usually the leaders in new laws etc. get over it peeps its ok. It WILL happen because the people WILL overcome. ...but it may take a while. Nothin but love.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyway - Trenton ...Back to the good stuff you got goin. Thats what I wanna hear about here.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm watching Cast Away right now HIGH like barney and its great!


----------



## titleistbudz (Feb 7, 2008)

I like this man.

My opinion on the yellowing is also nitrogen. I just noticed it happening on some of my plants, therefore decided it was time to feed.

Good luck! I will be watching.


----------



## Yota (Feb 7, 2008)

trenton..where are those pictures as promised!


----------



## Yota (Feb 7, 2008)

Im close to you by the way...maybe a clone swap one day..i need some Sour Diesal in my life.


----------



## trenton (Feb 7, 2008)

I have been really busy setting up an irrigation system in the garage. In another day 2 no more having to hand water


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 7, 2008)

trenton said:


> I have been really busy setting up an irrigation system in the garage. In another day 2 no more having to hand water


 
i had problems this mothod, you need to look at them. i got in serious trouble going AUTOMATIC 

on the otherhand, i know 60 plants takes forever


----------



## home.grower (Feb 7, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> i had problems this mothod, you need to look at them. i got in serious trouble going AUTOMATIC
> 
> on the otherhand, i know 60 plants takes forever



60 plants doesn't take very long. Even 90 is a good number... kinda sweaty work during the summer months... its good to get up in them as you can spot problems relatively quick.. identifying problems outweighs installing auto water dont u reckon?


----------



## KingOfBud (Feb 7, 2008)

trenton said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to update all of you on the landlord situation. He knows all about it now and he helps me water my plants....He wants me to help build him a grow room. Heck, I think he wants to blow up his house.


No pictures today?!?! 

And, are you serious?!


----------



## comercial (Feb 7, 2008)

KingOfBud said:


> No pictures today?!?!
> 
> And, are you serious?!


Watch out bro, that could get bad. I need to knock on wood now considering im growing in my apartment.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 7, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I dont think thats much to worry about...hows the new growth look to you?




i agree... very normal 

iloveyou


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 7, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i agree... very normal
> 
> iloveyou


aww I love you too man  hahahah

im curious....what got you started with that?

We need more love in this world


----------



## daddychrisg (Feb 7, 2008)

I think this guy said one time "all you need is love", or something like that...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 7, 2008)

ok trenton im updating your pics for them so you can keep working...here are pics of the irrigation system being installed. It has a full-circle sprayer in each pot with a 20 gallon res..it's not done yet so keep that in mind when your thinking about trying to say how it would work better..lol


----------



## beennoobed (Feb 7, 2008)

....














wow!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 7, 2008)

wooo-hahhhh trenton's got us all in check. buds galore, i am typing one handed.......uhhh uhhhhh ahhhhhhhh.


----------



## beennoobed (Feb 7, 2008)

im sry, which indica strain is that? so0o short..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 7, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> im sry, which indica strain is that? so0o short..


grand daddy purple, and a couple green cracks..


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 7, 2008)

Shits coming along very nice.


----------



## CaliGurl (Feb 7, 2008)

*Nice work trenton can I chill at ur place lol, i could get high just sitting inur room  Good job.*


----------



## trenton (Feb 7, 2008)

ummm yeah, come over


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 7, 2008)

trenton said:


> ummm yeah, come over


lol......lol....lol.......lol


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 7, 2008)

Make sure you check em for bugs and scissors before letting them around these girls. 

not sure you will like the auto system for water, got me in trouble. 

ATTA BOY! 

Good work GUYS!


----------



## daddychrisg (Feb 7, 2008)

How many day's of 12/12 are you at trenton? Or Cali, or Fdd....


----------



## superlarry (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks good, you have conquered a lot of mountains in this one grow. 

Why did you take out the trays? to space them out more? How often are you watering now and with how much water? What ferts are you using, just GH 3 part? Is it just FFOF with rocks on the bottom? And its 6k HPS running right?


----------



## LoganSmith (Feb 7, 2008)

I need to go wipe my leg off, All be right back for seconds. trentonsweeedporn.cum

I never been with 60 sexy bitchs before... How does it feel?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 7, 2008)

superlarry said:


> Looks good, you have conquered a lot of mountains in this one grow.
> 
> Why did you take out the trays? to space them out more? How often are you watering now and with how much water? What ferts are you using, just GH 3 part? Is it just FFOF with rocks on the bottom? And its 6k HPS running right?


read the thread...its all there...see you in 3 days..


----------



## mdgtptrl (Feb 7, 2008)

oh wow. that's amazing...


I haven't checked in a while i guess... you're growing a damn jungle over there...


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 7, 2008)

although dealing isnt allowed on these forums....
if u were to buy 6# of buds like the ones u were growing....
how much would u spend ...and how much will u spend total in ur opinion ?
and i thought i was spending alot on a grow LOL


----------



## doctorD (Feb 7, 2008)

Trenton. Hats off to you!! I know its alot of work keep it up. I do have a few questions though.
1. it doesnt look like the lights are all hooked up to the venting, why is that?
2. are the lights taking air from the room? wouldnt a cool air intake from the "laundry" closet be better then to the lights to a fan then out to another room?
3. do you think the zip ties are best for your irigation system wont that cause trouble as the stem grows? i think its gona want to get a bit thicker around the base still.
4. is it wrong to be totaly jelous of you? i have a small grow (only 6 in flower at a time), i live at the wisconson/illinois border and got 14" of snow yesterday! You an the other hand are enjoying the cali lifestyle to the fullest, "working" from home, killer grow in the garage, dining at the finest resturants, and now you have chicks trying to pick you up!!! lol must be good to be you!!


----------



## Doc OG (Feb 8, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Trenton. Hats off to you!! I know its alot of work keep it up. I do have a few questions though.
> 1. it doesnt look like the lights are all hooked up to the venting, why is that?
> 2. are the lights taking air from the room? wouldnt a cool air intake from the "laundry" closet be better then to the lights to a fan then out to another room?
> *3. do you think the zip ties are best for your irigation system wont that cause trouble as the stem grows? i think its gona want to get a bit thicker around the base still*.
> 4. is it wrong to be totaly jelous of you? i have a small grow (only 6 in flower at a time), i live at the wisconson/illinois border and got 14" of snow yesterday! You an the other hand are enjoying the cali lifestyle to the fullest, "working" from home, killer grow in the garage, dining at the finest resturants, and now you have chicks trying to pick you up!!! lol must be good to be you!!


 
There is no doubt your stems are gonna fatten up and outgrow those tie wires. Ive seen it happen to my riend the tie wrap was actually embedded a 1/4 inch in to the stem. try putting a hole in the side of the pot near the top and stick it through, or just use a stake next to the stem. Or just leave it but it could cut off some circulation. good luck


----------



## Joey Bogus (Feb 8, 2008)

I can only dream of the scent of that room


----------



## stunned (Feb 8, 2008)

Damn I just read this whole thread and I got to say you are the man. That grow looks so good for a first time grow.


----------



## KingTeg (Feb 9, 2008)

new pics and update??? =D hows everything lookin?


----------



## soulflyx2k (Feb 9, 2008)

I wish i could do that... haha what a grow.

mmm, make some bubble hash, kief, hash.. food... !!


----------



## Yota (Feb 9, 2008)

Im in San Mateo...iF you need to hire some trimmers, lemme know hahaha


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 9, 2008)

nice grow cant wait to see the yeild. what strain is it and do you think you can take a pic of th whole thing?


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 10, 2008)

yourboy333 said:


> nice grow cant wait to see the yeild. what strain is it and do you think you can take a pic of th whole thing?


Look at page 14 dread


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 10, 2008)

yourboy333 said:


> nice grow cant wait to see the yeild. what strain is it and do you think you can take a pic of th whole thing?


I meant pg 154. lol...High


----------



## trenton (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey everyone. Ive been in Vegas for the weekend and just got back. I will update you on the plants at 7:00PM My father was taking care of them for me while I was gone...


----------



## edux10 (Feb 10, 2008)

Are those hoods cooled by and air conditioner unit?


----------



## Wickkk (Feb 10, 2008)

very nice .. good job !


----------



## stonerj0e (Feb 10, 2008)

Dude, that carpet in the first and second pic is gonna cause you very big problems. A carpet can hold alot of moisture and mold spores... I would never grow that many plants in a carpeted room. Just a thought! PEACE...............


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 10, 2008)

its not carpet...its Styrofoam...


----------



## kochab (Feb 10, 2008)

looks good pimp.
sorry i aint stopped in in a bit.
just too much to read through being added on daily.  
i can do it all in on sitting though.


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 10, 2008)

did youu take th twisties off?


----------



## trenton (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes I took the zip ties off


----------



## stonerj0e (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, I just read the whole thread! LOL! Trenton, I love your setup. I just wanna add one thing, that is, it's OK for the leaves to turn yellow in mid to late flowering. That's what the plant does to transfer sugars and energy from the leaves to the buds. It's a sign of ripening. Also during that time, it will STINK very badly. The nuggets will fill in and harden up and you'll have lots of nugity nugs! WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 11, 2008)

are you still using the automatic watering cause thats a good idea for that many plants


----------



## multisonic (Feb 11, 2008)

Someday I hope to have nuggity nugs of nuggetness!


----------



## afirsttimer (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't wait for more pics.. You must be so stoked right now... That manicuring party will be nuts.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 12, 2008)

trenton just stopped by and showed me his new toy. gotta love it. i'll let him tell all the details.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 12, 2008)

all i can say.
great job.
and your a jammy fucker to have kept all 60 going.
hope you get a big yeild.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> trenton just stopped by and showed me his new toy. gotta love it. i'll let him tell all the details.
> 
> View attachment 68594



what is it..? A car amp?


----------



## daddychrisg (Feb 12, 2008)

*trenton just stopped by and showed me his new toy. gotta love it. i'll let him tell all the details.





*_
LOL, I have 12 of those....
_


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> trenton just stopped by and showed me his new toy. gotta love it. i'll let him tell all the details.
> 
> View attachment 68594


I believe thats a nice big digital ballast. Ive got one and love it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 12, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> what is it..? A car amp?



that's what i said.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 12, 2008)

Its purple..... 


Mines blue


----------



## daddychrisg (Feb 12, 2008)

Mine are green....mean green


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 12, 2008)

its about time he used a professional quality ballast. 
At least its a 220 model, the 120 volt 1000 watt models wont fire halides. 
the 220 models fire both


----------



## daddychrisg (Feb 12, 2008)

Personally, I stick with the Galaxy 600w... Ultra sweet ballast..110, or 220, and fires both.. Very versatile...


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 12, 2008)

Again Does not have 3 years parts and labor coverage, and 5 years parts...

lumatek outsells galaxy and futurebite 10-1


----------



## Brux013 (Feb 12, 2008)

So uh,... Trenton what exactly do you do that provides you with a black hole of $ for a wallet?

...I could use one of those..!


----------



## uberpea (Feb 12, 2008)

geeeeeez im in love with this grow. cant wait for harvest. i think we need to have a massive smoke fest. lol


----------



## Stonerville (Feb 12, 2008)

uberpea said:


> geeeeeez im in love with this grow. cant wait for harvest. i think we need to have a massive smoke fest. lol


it will take FDD cali the landlord and trent days to finish the trimming task


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 12, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> its about time he used a professional quality ballast.
> At least its a 220 model, the 120 volt 1000 watt models wont fire halides.
> the 220 models fire both


word? why not?


----------



## uberpea (Feb 12, 2008)

Stonerville said:


> it will take FDD cali the landlord and trent days to finish the trimming task


Haha no kidding bro, thats going to be a bitch.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 12, 2008)

im sure neither of them will mind. they all got enough herb for the trimming chores.

im sure of it


----------



## HighBoy (Feb 12, 2008)

Question: About those white plastic trays that the black 3 gal pots are in...where did you get them and what size are they? Looks like they hold 28 pots per tray.


----------



## trenton (Feb 12, 2008)

Highboy I had to spread the plants out that Is why I removed the trays. I will have many pics loaded within the next 30 minutes. It is my 27th day of flower now. About 45 more to go for the diesel. The new balast that I bought. I actually bought 2. They are 600 watts HPS/MH Lumnetek digital balast. They are 120V and yes I am sure they fire both Metal Halide and HPS. They are designed to do so both with 120 and 240. I am currently building a flood and drain setup in one of my rooms. I will have the 2 600 watt lights over a 4x8 tray with 100 gallon reservoir undernieth. I am going to do a SOG. I will be using a purple strain for this. The plants will be in 4" rockwool cubes with expanding pellets in the table. Both light will be aircolled using a 6 Inch Can Fan 450CFM. The room is 10X10 900 Cubic feet. This is just a little sneek peek info. This grow will be called Trenton's First Hydro Grow. SOG.. It will be a new thread..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 12, 2008)

yessir.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 12, 2008)

wow....how can i be on your team... endless money must be nice.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 12, 2008)

trenton said:


> Highboy I had to spread the plants out that Is why I removed the trays. I will have many pics loaded within the next 30 minutes. It is my 27th day of flower now. About 45 more to go for the diesel. The new balast that I bought. I actually bought 2. They are 600 watts HPS/MH Lumnetek digital balast. They are 120V and yes I am sure they fire both Metal Halide and HPS. They are designed to do so both with 120 and 240. I am currently building a flood and drain setup in one of my rooms. I will have the 2 600 watt lights over a 4x8 tray with 100 gallon reservoir undernieth. I am going to do a SOG. I will be using a purple strain for this. The plants will be in 4" rockwool cubes with expanding pellets in the table. Both light will be aircolled using a 6 Inch Can Fan 450CFM. The room is 10X10 900 Cubic feet. This is just a little sneek peek info. This grow will be called Trenton's First Hydro Grow. SOG.. It will be a new thread..



MAN O MAN.. you are starting to sound like a PRO.. you rock.. congrats

iloveyou


----------



## trenton (Feb 12, 2008)

Why does my camera have to suck. It's a really nice one to. I think I just dont know how to use it.


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 12, 2008)

trenton said:


> Highboy I had to spread the plants out that Is why I removed the trays. I will have many pics loaded within the next 30 minutes. It is my 27th day of flower now. About 45 more to go for the diesel. The new balast that I bought. I actually bought 2. They are 600 watts HPS/MH Lumnetek digital balast. They are 120V and yes I am sure they fire both Metal Halide and HPS. They are designed to do so both with 120 and 240. I am currently building a flood and drain setup in one of my rooms. I will have the 2 600 watt lights over a 4x8 tray with 100 gallon reservoir undernieth. I am going to do a SOG. I will be using a purple strain for this. The plants will be in 4" rockwool cubes with expanding pellets in the table. Both light will be aircolled using a 6 Inch Can Fan 450CFM. The room is 10X10 900 Cubic feet. This is just a little sneek peek info. This grow will be called Trenton's First Hydro Grow. SOG.. It will be a new thread..


 
600 models are not dual voltage, 600 watt models burn all halides because all 600 watt ballasts are hps reguardless of branding, all bulbs that fire 600 watts in the halide spectrum will be conversion bulbs. 

the halide issue is only on the 1k ballast 120 volt model.


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 12, 2008)

OMG some leaves are covered in tri's 


Hats off to you......

You must be kidding me, are you not over worked allready ?

Hydro.....


----------



## soulflyx2k (Feb 12, 2008)

oh my god.


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 12, 2008)

Whats those ballasts run out there, we get them on the used table, some are only days old...... i love to save money


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 12, 2008)

trenton said:


> Highboy I had to spread the plants out that Is why I removed the trays. I will have many pics loaded within the next 30 minutes. It is my 27th day of flower now. About 45 more to go for the diesel. The new balast that I bought. I actually bought 2. They are 600 watts HPS/MH Lumnetek digital balast. They are 120V and yes I am sure they fire both Metal Halide and HPS. They are designed to do so both with 120 and 240. I am currently building a flood and drain setup in one of my rooms. I will have the 2 600 watt lights over a 4x8 tray with 100 gallon reservoir undernieth. I am going to do a SOG. I will be using a purple strain for this. The plants will be in 4" rockwool cubes with expanding pellets in the table. Both light will be aircolled using a 6 Inch Can Fan 450CFM. The room is 10X10 900 Cubic feet. This is just a little sneek peek info. This grow will be called Trenton's First Hydro Grow. SOG.. It will be a new thread..




i want in on this one. i'm harvesting so i have time now.


----------



## Limosnero (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Trenton - Been watching and reading for a long time (finally found the gonads to post). Great job and man those look awesome! Smokalicous!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i want in on this one. i'm harvesting so i have time now.


you had to wait till 12 hours after I left to cut those down didn't you


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 12, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> you had to wait till 12 hours after I left to cut those down didn't you


i haven't cut them yet. check my thread. 

peak window my friend, peak window. 
someday young grasshopper. lol


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 12, 2008)

look, smoker had to show you up on the ballasts.....but at the hydro shop he said he will replace it for any reason...they are good guys over there..


----------



## afirsttimer (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! Wow...


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> look, smoker had to show you up on the ballasts.....but at the hydro shop he said he will replace it for any reason...they are good guys over there..


 
hydrofarm backs the retailers. that ballast i showed fired for display friday sat and sunday. 

lol 249 - 187.50 thats a drop.  

Seriously trenton has no small budget on this grow. i built up over time, that mofo is hard core on purchases, sure i drop a few k here and there, but trent is going fullbore. 

the investments are huge, the returns on A++ are also.
With all the cali support out there trentons grow will set many records here on RIU and against other sites. 

His grow is truely a grand scale and shows the users of our site the larger side of life. 

This is the most popular thread i have seen in the history of RIU and i still think it is more than worthy of a stickie


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 13, 2008)

Ballin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trenton (Feb 13, 2008)

I Only paid $220.00 NEW. So yeah yours is about $30.00 Cheaper. But I love the new feeling and will pay extra for it anyday. Who cares. Once I harvest I will be rich anyways


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice trenton...they are looking real good now man. Budding up very nicely. Gonna do you proud man, you deserve a great harvest for all the work you've put in. I look forwatd to your hydro journal.

Does your camera have manual settings for the exposure, apperture and shutter speed? If so, you can mess with these settings to get really nice pics under the bright HPS conditions. I am no phtogrpaher, so I can't recommend values for these settings, but have a quick read up on exposure and shutter speeds etc on google and then play around with the settings on the cam. That's what I did and now my pics look a lot better under the HPS.


----------



## trenton (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Snow white. Has anyone ever grew the grand daddy purple and buy any chance do you know hoe many days Approx for flower..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 13, 2008)

trenton said:


> Thanks Snow white. Has anyone ever grew the grand daddy purple and buy any chance do you know hoe many days Approx for flower..


fdd has the book..see if he will look it up for you


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> fdd has the book..see if he will look it up for you



i locked up.


----------



## kochab (Feb 13, 2008)

doing great trenton
glad to see that you did so well this far on your first.
i may have to fly out to cali for a sample of that grandaddy purple although purple is quite worn out by now......


----------



## kochab (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah i know there is some around here l.b
i wanna try trentons since weve all been watching it go for this long. jus kinda feels like me own garden.........

i dont like the taste of most purple weeds they dont really have a really strong taste imho.
but there is a purple strain i will be getting soon that im gonna be working with. a few people have been calling it purple haze, well because its a haze plant and is purple.
but the sender said that they just recently found a hermie too......


----------



## Jointsmith (Feb 13, 2008)

Fuck me Running.....

Nice plants.....

Wow.


----------



## uberpea (Feb 13, 2008)

man i bet that room smells amazing.


----------



## dankforall (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice trenton. You must be working alot like I am. I grow in soil also and have about the same numbers flowering but in two rooms I have remove all the plants to water. twice a week. I am thinking about hydro or something! Wait until you have to trim them all, but its worth the money!!


----------



## lJamiel (Feb 13, 2008)

Another encouraging post from me. Keep it up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 13, 2008)

waiting on you. call me.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 13, 2008)

trenton said:


> I Only paid $220.00 NEW. So yeah yours is about $30.00 Cheaper. But I love the new feeling and will pay extra for it anyday. Who cares. Once I harvest I will be rich anyways


Dont you grow for a few people that are sick? I thought thats how you got your... i think you said it was a card for you being a caregiver. How then will you be rich or is that only a small portion of the grow?


----------



## edux10 (Feb 13, 2008)

Even if half was only his think about it. What would be your guess on yeild. If it reaches the 6 pound goal.... in ca you can still get 4000 a pound for dank bud.... do the math. The grow def pays for the equipment cost...,,


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 13, 2008)

sometimes i think yall be asking way too personal questions...lol


----------



## doctorD (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont really care if he puts it all on the street. more power to ya i say. I was just wondering thats all.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> sometimes i think yall be asking way too personal questions...lol


second that


----------



## WaRpIg (Feb 14, 2008)

I use foxfarm i have that plms before make sure it totally dry before u add water and nute . u can feel by pickin up the pot if it heavy it got water if it light it need water .make sure u check ph .. before add in pot and also after the drain check the drain water make sure ph is good .


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 14, 2008)

hey Trenton....been sitting back and watching and reading....the last pics are awesome.....I just can't seem to wrap my mind around how anyone harvests that much....and trims and dries and cures it all properly? amazing work....AND you are allready planning your next one! good on ya! and all the best luck going forward. I'll keep watching.


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 14, 2008)

how about some clone updates with pics........sorry if i missed them


----------



## trenton (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey everyone. Sorry, it's been awhile. I will post more good quality pics tomorrow. Ive been really busy working on my hydro flood and drain room.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 16, 2008)

what medium are you using for your hydro?


----------



## trenton (Feb 16, 2008)

Im gonna do a SOG on a 4X8 tray 100 plants in 4 inch rockwool cubes with expanding clay pellets on the bottom of the tray.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 16, 2008)

wow those look fucking amazing trent!!!! keep up the great work!!!!!


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 18, 2008)

Is it time for the weed wacker yet? 


hows its going over there. i want some eye candy.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 18, 2008)

Any new pics yet?


----------



## Yota (Feb 18, 2008)

dont let this thread die!


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 18, 2008)

oh it wont die, its still a bit before harvest. i am just curious about how they are doing


----------



## Yota (Feb 19, 2008)

i know, we all love this thread...lets get some pics trenton!


----------



## trenton (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys. I went out to check on the plants at 7:00PM tonight and noticed that the humidity was at 67%. I checked the dehumidifiers and they were full. I quickly emptied them and now the humidity is at 50%. I will probably take at least a few hours for the humidity to get back into the 30s. Anyways, I noticed some powder mildew on some of the leaves of some plants. I am now 35 days into bloom. I had this problem before I bloomed and i used organicide as well as a sulfur burner which got rid of the problem. I have so many buds now. What can I do to get rid of this before it quickly spreads


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow you got problems like the plague Trenton.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Are ya suposed to keep up with the organicide once there is a problem? Maybe not maybe i missed a post i just hought you had to keep at it. I will be with my dwc drip closet. I will use at first sign and keep it comin. Dunno though with dirt I guess. Godd luck with it all and I can't wait to see the new room!


----------



## GregNak (Feb 20, 2008)

Damn more mold issues this late.... WEAK... I hope you can get a handle on it, i know that stuff spreads really good in high humidities, Just make sure you keep it down as low as possible


----------



## trenton (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok everyone I am gettin the humidity down now. It is at 45% and should go back into the 30s within 12 hours I hope. Im running 2 50 pint dehumidifiers. What can I use to eliminate the current powder mold on the plants now so I dont have to worry about it spreading regardless. I have a sulfur burner in the room but is it bad to use it when I am in bloom. Will or can it hurt the buds...???


----------



## kingpapawawa (Feb 20, 2008)

trenton said:


> I noticed some powder mildew on some of the leaves of some plants.



is this 3 plants with some minute ammt of powder mildew on 2 leaves or...

is it 30 plants with some on half the leaves...

"some" is a hard word to judge in a huge grow...

if its just a couple of places you can wipe down the leaves and get the humidity down... mold wont grow well in low humidity

you should look into running drain lines from the dehumidifiers outside so you dont have to manually drain them.


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 20, 2008)

kingpapawawa said:


> is this 3 plants with some minute ammt of powder mildew on 2 leaves or...
> 
> is it 30 plants with some on half the leaves...
> 
> ...


Thats a good idea, but running them outside might be hard for him because hes in a garage. Maybe if he runs them to the drain for the washing machine. I believe his carbon filter is in that same room.


----------



## SensiSmoker134 (Feb 20, 2008)

I Want Pictures!!!!


----------



## Yota (Feb 20, 2008)

Theres a spray called bio soy that is all natural for powdery mildew. It is safe to use up to a day before harvest. If spraying isn't too bothersome for you, do that.


----------



## vespa17 (Feb 20, 2008)

trenton, hopefully some of the more experienced growers will back me up on this but I can speak from experience and say the following: I had a similar experience in my tiny 6 plant grow with the humidity going way too high and powdery mildew forming very quickly. I read some posts on here and prepared a hydrogen peroxide/water mix by mixing about 2 tablespoons 3% H2O2 with a gallon of water and I sprayed it all over the leaves and roots. My intent was to use that as a quick fix and then head to the hydro store the next day for some stronger stuff. However the spray did the trick in less than 24 hours and I never needed to buy anything else. I wasn't in flower but I think H2O2 has gotta be relatively safe during flower in low doses - safer than a pesticide or mold spray anyway. Like I said, I hope some of the big guns on here back me up. 

Keep up the good work on the grow and good luck!


----------



## ccodiane (Feb 20, 2008)

I use 10 mil bleach to a gallon of water. Totally saturate the buds. Doesn't even affect the pistils.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2008)

vespa17 said:


> trenton, hopefully some of the more experienced growers will back me up on this but I can speak from experience and say the following: I had a similar experience in my tiny 6 plant grow with the humidity going way too high and powdery mildew forming very quickly. I read some posts on here and prepared a hydrogen peroxide/water mix by mixing about 2 tablespoons 3% H2O2 with a gallon of water and I sprayed it all over the leaves and roots. My intent was to use that as a quick fix and then head to the hydro store the next day for some stronger stuff. However the spray did the trick in less than 24 hours and I never needed to buy anything else. I wasn't in flower but I think H2O2 has gotta be relatively safe during flower in low doses - safer than a pesticide or mold spray anyway. Like I said, I hope some of the big guns on here back me up.
> 
> Keep up the good work on the grow and good luck!



i've been saying this for 2 months and no one will listen. HYDROGEN PEROXIDE. i killed mildew on buds the day before harvest. it works immediately. it even kills bugs. but what do i know?


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 20, 2008)

i havent had mold myself other than bud rot, however i do know that sulfer kills by changing the leaf ph so the mold cant survive. that is a devistating set back, what is the result of ignoring this, Bud rot? how many more weeks are the plants needing still ? ????


----------



## dankforall (Feb 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been saying this for 2 months and no one will listen. HYDROGEN PEROXIDE. i killed mildew on buds the day before harvest. it works immediately. it even kills bugs. but what do i know?


I would try this if you have not already fixed the problem. Also the drain for the dehumidfiers is a good idea!


----------



## Yota (Feb 20, 2008)

dont use bleach, some people use a milk/water combo. Bio Soy is meant for it and i get it in California.


----------



## User24 (Feb 20, 2008)

i think in future grows of this scale, you will want to invest in some automation, I have read of grows that are run with a growtronix system, which monitors pretty much all your variables, and can react to situations (like high humidity, or de-humidifiers with full tanks) by automating pumping, ventilation, and even alerting you on your cell phone when things arent within parameters.

seems like with that many plants it is a real hassle to keep conditions optimal, without someone or something monitoring it all the time.

growtronix.com will have all the info you need.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2008)

User24 said:


> i think in future grows of this scale, you will want to invest in some automation, I know abudsmoker's grow is run with a growtronix system, which monitors pretty much all your variables, and can react to situations (like high humidity, or de-humidifiers with full tanks) by automating pumping, ventilation, and even alerting you on your cell phone when things arent within parameters.
> 
> seems like with that many plants it is a real hassle to keep conditions optimal, without someone or something monitoring it all the time.
> 
> growtronix.com will have all the info you need.



you got repped.


----------



## vespa17 (Feb 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been saying this for 2 months and no one will listen. HYDROGEN PEROXIDE. i killed mildew on buds the day before harvest. it works immediately. it even kills bugs. but what do i know?


I listened, Fdd! I should have said in my previous post that I read about using H2O2 from one of your posts. Now I just sound like I am sucking up.  Give it a try Trenton, the big gun has spoken!


----------



## Rootney88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Trent,

Just wanted to know what size Dehumidifiers are you runnning and were u got them...Seems Like everone in Rosa gets them at sears..

Thanks


----------



## trenton (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I owe you all a ton of pics and they will come soon. I am busy putting 5 foot bamboo sticks into the pots and tyeing all the colas up towards it so they wont droop. They wont damage the roots will they? Also does anyone have a link to the bio soy product.


----------



## DJsmooth (Feb 21, 2008)

Your expected growth is 6lbs of grade AAA bud every 2 months?


----------



## User24 (Feb 21, 2008)

His original goal was 6lbs, but that was with only 4 lights, he will probably yield more than that since he is now running 6 lights, as long as he keeps the pest and mold away for the next 4-5 weeks.

several growers here at riu have reported outputs from 2-5oz per plant of course the 2-3oz range is the most common. 

6 lbs would only be 1.8oz per plant on the 60 ladies, its a nice conservative estimate imo.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 21, 2008)

how'd the peroxide work for ya'?


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 21, 2008)

User24 said:


> i think in future grows of this scale, you will want to invest in some automation, I know abudsmoker's grow is run with a growtronix system, which monitors pretty much all your variables, and can react to situations (like high humidity, or de-humidifiers with full tanks) by automating pumping, ventilation, and even alerting you on your cell phone when things arent within parameters.
> 
> seems like with that many plants it is a real hassle to keep conditions optimal, without someone or something monitoring it all the time.
> 
> growtronix.com will have all the info you need.


 
i dont have this crap, i think most of these systems are a waste of money. 
please dont list hardware i dont have or use. thanks.....

i have the best when it comes to cameras and security, when it comes to automation, there is no substitute for the human element


----------



## asdfva (Feb 21, 2008)

^^I love it!
Hahaha!


----------



## philli007 (Feb 21, 2008)

trenton said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to update all of you on the landlord situation. He knows all about it now and he helps me water my plants....He wants me to help build him a grow room. Heck, I think he wants to blow up his house.


 
Haven't checked in for a while and just catching up... great to hear the good news!
P007


----------



## uberpea (Feb 21, 2008)

haha thats awesome about the landlord. cant wait to see some pics dude, hope you get that mold taken care of!

Duece.


----------



## trenton (Feb 21, 2008)

I ran the sulfur burner today for another 3.5 hours. I have noticed that the majority of the mold is on the plants in the corner closest to the intake fan which draws cold air in from the outside. I have a hepa filter on the intake however it appears that it could use a new one. The weather here is currently crappy and rainy so I am sure the humidity is way high outside. The light are off in the room now. Current temp is at 68/F and humidity is at 47% with 2 50 pint dehumidifiers running at full speed. Do you think that turning the intake fan off suring dark hours is a good idea and will keep the room less humid??? I have a 12 exhaust fan and 4 oscallating fans in the room. Thanks.


----------



## User24 (Feb 21, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> i dont have this crap, i think most of these systems are a waste of money.
> please dont list hardware i dont have or use. thanks.....
> 
> i have the best when it comes to cameras and security, when it comes to automation, there is no substitute for the human element




apologies for that, I must be mistaking you for another riu poster, i will try to look them up and provide a link.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 21, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> i dont have this crap, i think most of these systems are a waste of money.
> please dont list hardware i dont have or use. thanks.....
> 
> i have the best when it comes to cameras and security, when it comes to automation, there is no substitute for the human element


please smoke a fuccin blunt...


----------



## bearo420 (Feb 21, 2008)

User24 said:


> apologies for that, I must be mistaking you for another riu poster, i will try to look them up and provide a link.


 
i checked out the growtronix site. looks like a good idea, but im too diy to pay for it. My friend is an engineer, were gonna build it out possibly. looks like ultra basic rj11 and rj45 boxes, with simple environment sensors. so if I can get him to do it, I may be able to duplicate entire similar systems under $200.00.

the software is hardest part, looks like visual basic will never wear its uses out, but I gotta see about hardware first


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 21, 2008)

trenton said:


> I ran the sulfur burner today for another 3.5 hours. I have noticed that the majority of the mold is on the plants in the corner closest to the intake fan which draws cold air in from the outside. I have a hepa filter on the intake however it appears that it could use a new one. The weather here is currently crappy and rainy so I am sure the humidity is way high outside. The light are off in the room now. Current temp is at 68/F and humidity is at 47% with 2 50 pint dehumidifiers running at full speed. Do you think that turning the intake fan off suring dark hours is a good idea and will keep the room less humid??? I have a 12 exhaust fan and 4 oscallating fans in the room. Thanks.



if you turn the intake off the air will go stale and the mold will get even worse.


----------



## trenton (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks FDD. intake is still on and hasn't been turned off. Do you think it would benefit me to run the intake from another part of the house and not from the outside when the wheather is crappy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 21, 2008)

trenton said:


> Thanks FDD. intake is still on and hasn't been turned off. Do you think it would benefit me to run the intake from another part of the house and not from the outside when the wheather is crappy.



yes, i do. we're supposed to get 2.5 inches of rain over the weekend. it's gonna be damp out.


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 21, 2008)

ur learing alot of stuff for ur first grow if it is really ur first
write everything down knowledge is power
good luck
trimming sog plants can be a bitch ......just a warning
rather do the larger ones not as condensed


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Feb 21, 2008)

WOW, that a good looking setup, props bro! SOG is a must!!!


----------



## SensiSmoker134 (Feb 22, 2008)

wow man, thats looks great, keep up the good work!! how long until trim?


----------



## kungpowking (Feb 24, 2008)

Trent you need to add some current pics. Your grow has shown me what is possible. Also don't forget to let us know what the final yield is so we can see the nice pay off for the hard work.


----------



## merrygoround (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats fukin low, this guy posts every grow pic except for his final harvest pics, keeps us hangin, like a never ending cliffhanger


----------



## uberpea (Feb 26, 2008)

haha well hes also keeping up with 60 plants, and normal life. time consuming


----------



## tckfui (Feb 26, 2008)

yes we need new pics!!!! I mean man, we really need them, I'm dieing over here wondering how crazy this looks


----------



## trenton (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah I suppose I need to have some pics posted. Lights are off untill 7:00PM so I cant right now. Its been busy tring to mantain this and take care of my SOG Flood and Drain Grow. That will be another thread though


----------



## trenton (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry guys I cant take pics untill I find my Camera battery.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 28, 2008)

look at my frostyness in my journal


----------



## SnowWhite (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Trent....how long they got now dude? Must be getting close!

Cali...go take some pics for our friend Trenton!


----------



## groprofosho (Feb 28, 2008)

You should give each plant about 12 inches to grow (diameter) if you flower them at between 6 and 12 inches high. Though you might think soil is easier I found hydro to be easier. If you do soil make sure you research the soil composition thouroughly. You want to make a soil mix that will drain water easily and has no or very low nutes already in the soil so you can control what you put into the plants and can control your leeching period. You need to put in some sand and some vermiculite...drainage is really important. Also...fill the first inch of the pots with gravel so they can really drain well. I wouldnt expect 3 oz per plant but rather figure the weight as a function of the space you are using. If you grow efficiently you can figure to get a lb for about one square meter of area. The more light you use the more you will produce as well. Figure 1 gram per watt if you use CO2 and enough light. (I get 2 g per watt but i use both sides of the light bulb. My plants grow on the walls and have a air cooled light tube on a mover with plants on both sides of the bulbs) Professionals in holland use the gram per watt as their standard for measuring production efficiency.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 28, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> Hey Trent....how long they got now dude? Must be getting close!
> 
> Cali...go take some pics for our friend Trenton!


I was out there yesterday but had to run back to sac in a hurry...friday ill post pics for you....trenton is a lagger...lol


----------



## groprofosho (Feb 28, 2008)

ok so disregard my post. lol i didnt realize this was 160 page thread....im sure my post sounds crazy since im replying to the first page...


----------



## trenton (Feb 28, 2008)

Great news. I found my camera battery so I will be able to update with pics tonight. I am on my 44th day of flower now. I would like you all to check out my hydro grow journal in the hydroponics section tittled Trenton's gone Hydro Crazy. Lots of pics


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 28, 2008)

trenton you should put links to your grow journals in your sig...


----------



## Thebot (Feb 28, 2008)

holy shit, 19,400 views


----------



## asdfva (Feb 29, 2008)

With a title like "60 plant grow setup" you can
expect a lot of views. I remember when you started
this thread and it remains to be as exciting as that
first week with every update. Again, nice work Trenton!
You come a long way... especially for a first grow!


----------



## gemsta (Feb 29, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> trenton you should put links to your grow journals in your sig...


I agree w/lumberjack. It takes alotta time to have to find a specific post. Well maybe not alot of time, but its definitely nice to just click a link and BAM! Your there. Nice grow BTW...been watchin it every step of the way.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 1, 2008)

grrr trnton!!!! where the pics?!?!?!?!


----------



## soulflyx2k (Mar 1, 2008)

pics pics!


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 1, 2008)

Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

they are all going to die in 3 days


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 1, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> they are all going to die in 3 days


Is he chopping them all!?!?!?!?


----------



## trenton (Mar 1, 2008)

Grrr I want pics to? My lights come on at 7:00PM so I am going to go in 5 minutes till and turn the mini garage lights on to take pics which will show acurate color and quality. Stay tuned. 1 hour 30 minutes.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 1, 2008)

hmmm good news, cant wait to see

Duece.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 1, 2008)

tick tick tick i cant wait i love to live vicariouslt through your grow


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 1, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> they are all going to die in 3 days


TRENT WHAT IS HE TALKING ABOUT!!!???? 

Arent they only 50 days into flower?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 1, 2008)

nsw, where have you been?

caligrown has been saying that for 2-3 weeks now in trentons and fdds threads....


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 1, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> nsw, where have you been?
> 
> caligrown has been saying that for 2-3 weeks now in trentons and fdds threads....



damn im a loser.....


----------



## Crash (Mar 1, 2008)

WELL............. WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tckfui (Mar 1, 2008)

I've been around and dont reacal him saying that before... is he trying to jynx trent 
just about time for those pics now


----------



## trenton (Mar 1, 2008)

Uploading pics now. Lights came on while I was shooting pics so the color quality sucks.


----------



## trenton (Mar 1, 2008)

46 days into flower. Green crack and GD Purple should be 60 days Sour diesel 72 days.


----------



## trenton (Mar 1, 2008)

Holly Buds (better get 6Lbs)


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

Yesssssirrrrr


----------



## tckfui (Mar 1, 2008)

its soo beautifully


----------



## Crash (Mar 1, 2008)

i went through those pictures so slowely it was like getting a peek at heaven


----------



## tckfui (Mar 1, 2008)

trenton said:


> Holly Buds (better get 6Lbs)



I think youll get at least 8


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

looks very nice. i need a small bottom branch of that GC when your done. thanks.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Mar 1, 2008)

Excellent


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice shit Trenton. You gotta get more than 6lbs bee.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> looks very nice. i need a small bottom branch of that GC when your done. thanks.


Me too.....for sure...dont let me down my friend..


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 1, 2008)

crack heads.....

nice job trenton, looks good.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking way good..


----------



## doctorD (Mar 1, 2008)

great job fighting through all the trouble youve had your almost half way keep it up


----------



## mdgtptrl (Mar 2, 2008)

wow, looking good... looking very good...


----------



## cokefizz3000 (Mar 2, 2008)

doctorD said:


> great job fighting through all the trouble youve had your almost half way keep it up


I'd say he is a little more than half way done. xP


Looks good, you're gonna smoke it all right?


----------



## edux10 (Mar 2, 2008)

How are you watering all of those by the way? How much and how often? I saw you had a drip system at one point.. Didn't like it?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

edux10 said:


> How are you watering all of those by the way? How much and how often? I saw you had a drip system at one point.. Didn't like it?


he has knowns that water his shit,,they wipe asses too....but the little fuckers get more pussy then trenton so he locks them up with the smurfs... the smurfs harvest it and the keeblers bag that shit...the whole distribution thing I cant say much about but I can say the cookie monster and the hamburgler are involved "indirectly" so to say


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> he has knowns that water his shit,,they wipe asses too....but the little fuckers get more pussy then trenton so he locks them up with the smurfs... the smurfs harvest it and the keeblers bag that shit...the whole distribution thing I cant say much about but I can say the cookie monster and the hamburgler are involved "indirectly" so to say



the most senseless post ever.  wtf did you just say?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 2, 2008)

LMAO!!! cali-grown

PASS THAT SHIT!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LMAO!!! cali-grown
> 
> PASS THAT SHIT!!


pass what....the bubler full of a half cashed bowl of purple...or the half a joint of raft...or the half a joint master kush...or the double bubble bong leaded with 1.2 grams of hash..all sitting on the table in fron of me now..lit in my hand is a lit double papered rolled, in the clear papers, great white shark joint....hmmmmmmm..which one you want to hit first???


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 2, 2008)

ill take the white shark.....as i've never hit that!!!

master kush sounds good too....lol

what taste more flavorful? the master kush, white shark or the purp?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

All In One....no But Id Say Taste Goes To The Mendo Purp....texture Goes To The Maste3r Kush...and Potency Goes To The Great White Shark...what Do You Think Fdd Of The Shark..??


----------



## doctorD (Mar 2, 2008)

cokefizz3000 said:


> I'd say he is a little more than half way done. xP
> 
> 
> Looks good, you're gonna smoke it all right?


not really lots can still go wrong dont forget the dry and cure it so like i said about half way.


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 2, 2008)

how about some pics of the clones?
the second grow always turns out better than the first imo


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> he has knowns that water his shit,,they wipe asses too....but the little fuckers get more pussy then trenton so he locks them up with the smurfs... the smurfs harvest it and the keeblers bag that shit...the whole distribution thing I cant say much about but I can say the cookie monster and the hamburgler are involved "indirectly" so to say


Hahahahaha
Well if the keeblers are involved it muuuust be good. Watch out for that cookie monster though


----------



## uberpea (Mar 2, 2008)

man its good to see those pics. im mystified. that harvest is going to be great!

Duece.


----------



## kungpowking (Mar 2, 2008)

That is going to be a nice harvest! Looking good buddy keep it up. =)


----------



## beta0701 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am speechless......


----------



## Joey Bogus (Mar 3, 2008)

jaw dropping wow!


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 3, 2008)

the grow is looking great trenton. how much longer til harvest?


----------



## mr j2 (Mar 3, 2008)

mmm, do those buds have vaginas?!  haha


----------



## IOWNEVERY1 (Mar 3, 2008)

haha i would love to see your light bill!


----------



## trenton (Mar 3, 2008)

Should be about 12 more days till I harvest the grand daddy purple and the green crack. 24 more days for the super sour diesel.


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 3, 2008)

At least for those last 24 days you'll get some ease off that pressure of the electricity.


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 3, 2008)

hello Trenton. wonderful, simply wonderful. I realize that fdd asked for a small branch and some other piped in on that one. I also realize you don't know me from sh*t, but.....really, I need ..... a BIG HUMUNGOUS branch....please?

Excellent work continues to show through with f;lying colours! great job!


----------



## trenton (Mar 4, 2008)

From time to time during my grow I have spotted little black flying bugs with clear wings on my leafs. I encountered 2 of them this evening both of them appeared dead but really they were not. They seemed to be stuck to the sticky crystals. I can't figure out what it really it. It's not a white fly simpily because it's not white. The 2 I found were adults because undernieth the leave of one of them were about 4 specs that I can tell are babies but cant get a good look not even under 15 magnefying glass. Any of you know what insect I could be talking about. Black with clear wings. Little noticible antlers.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

what up man.......they are ok i promise...your growing in a garage...call me


----------



## trenton (Mar 4, 2008)

Call you now.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

trenton said:


> Call you now.


WTF.....


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 4, 2008)

might it be a fungus gnat that took a few little dumps? I love this journal you did an amazing job for your first grow and all of these plants!!!!!! I know some amazing growers that fuck things up when they try to go big? rep for you!!!!


----------



## kingpapawawa (Mar 4, 2008)

bugs sticking to the buds only add to the final weight! dont sweat it.. probably just nats. youll find a lot of things sticking to those buds the last weeks


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yummmm Buggsssss...


----------



## mountainSpliff (Mar 5, 2008)

I just harvested for the first time last night and let me tell you, sore fingers. Hope someone is going to help you trim all those buds.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 5, 2008)

mountainSpliff said:


> I just harvested for the first time last night and let me tell you, sore fingers. Hope someone is going to help you trim all those buds.


That will be a ton of work no doubt. Has anyone ever used one of the power trimmers they look kinda like a fan. Ive seen them in ads but have no idea how or even if they work. I do think it would be the way to go if they do work for a grow this size. any oppinions?


----------



## edux10 (Mar 5, 2008)

I think people trim the best. Paying people would get you better results for less then it is to buy those trimbox pro things. I heard they just get the main fan leaves off. It is like a spinning blade under a grill (for safety) YouTube - Video Trimbox


----------



## edux10 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here is the pro one YouTube - Video Trimpro . Guess its good if you don't really care about it that much. Like pounds and pounds of harvest..


----------



## doctorD (Mar 5, 2008)

thats kinda what i thought. I must saw I do enjoy the harvest. I also think its good to get some spring loaned scissors. If I had a clue how to get pics up here id show mine. If I remember I found them at a craft store. I think they use them to cut thread for sewing. They are sharp as hell and easy on the hands.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 5, 2008)

I just watched the video of the trimpro. What a pice of shit. Might as well turn over the lawnmower and use that.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, turn over a lawnmower then get a bbq grill and put it on top.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 5, 2008)

It reminde me of the central air unit outside my apartment building - just smaller. Check this out: The Aardvark Trimmer Trimming Tool


----------



## User24 (Mar 5, 2008)

most electric ones will butcher the buds, at least all the ones that look like lawnmowers and electric hair cutters.

imo harvest is a good time to have friends over, get stoned, and hope no one loses a finger.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 5, 2008)

User24 said:


> most electric ones will butcher the buds, at least all the ones that look like lawnmowers and electric hair cutters.
> 
> imo harvest is a good time to have friends over, get stoned, and hope no one loses a finger.


Haha right on. And there is just some good final connection with trimmin I suppose. You really get up close and pretty much get a good once over for each one.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 5, 2008)

User24 said:


> most electric ones will butcher the buds, at least all the ones that look like lawnmowers and electric hair cutters.
> 
> imo harvest is a good time to have friends over, get stoned, and hope no one loses a finger.


I guess that would explain all the harvest fest type things around the world. Just ask the indians. Huge party every fall thet would last days.


----------



## trenton (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey everyone I will post some new pics tomorrow. I have approx 10 days till I harvest the green crack and GD purple.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 6, 2008)

Hells Yeah!


----------



## Zoomin Loomen (Mar 6, 2008)

Noob user here. Been lurking for awhile now. I read this thread in its damn near entirety (I skipped a few pages of fluff around p120-140) plus Al Fuct's entire 'two-week-harvest' thread over the past week or so.

Now that Im caught up... 

Just wanted to register and say good grow, Trent. This thread has been better than a novel with the ups and downs youve faced with the landlord, mites, mildew, bills, etc. Great way to learn for someone like myself.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 6, 2008)

good first post loomen.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 6, 2008)

great post loomen, welcome to the thread!
Trenton, goodluck with harvest man, we wish you the best

Duece.


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 7, 2008)

trent......with all the green uve dropped on this grow u going to be doing some hash i hope..... get a heavy duty tumbler or maybe do bubble hash.. just did some bubble myself and it looks pretty good (white widow hash btw)


----------



## nuggetluver420 (Mar 7, 2008)

what is sog?


----------



## User24 (Mar 7, 2008)

sog marijuana growing - Google Search


----------



## theguy (Mar 7, 2008)

Swhat is sog?

Sea of Green...


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 7, 2008)

sog for me wasnt as easy to trim as a normal plant would be
but im growing white widow and the buds were so fat and sticky i couldnt trim around them very easily.....ill stick to 2 to 4 foot plants


----------



## edux10 (Mar 7, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hey everyone I will post some new pics tomorrow. I have approx 10 days till I harvest the green crack and GD purple.


Its tommrow..


----------



## gotdamunchies (Mar 7, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Its tommrow..


----------



## trenton (Mar 7, 2008)

Pics to be posted in 2 hours. I am going to take some real closeups of the Green Crack and the Grand Daddy Purple. Perhaps you guys can help tell me when I should Harvest them. Sour Diesel still has about 20 days...


----------



## KingTeg (Mar 7, 2008)

get your scopes ready hahaha


----------



## uberpea (Mar 8, 2008)

still no pics?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 8, 2008)

trenton said:


> Pics to be posted in 2 hours. I am going to take some real closeups of the Green Crack and the Grand Daddy Purple. Perhaps you guys can help tell me when I should Harvest them. Sour Diesel still has about 20 days...


LLLLAAAAAAZZZZZZYYYYYYY...everyone wants pics.....do I have to come take them myself???


----------



## GreenCrunchies (Mar 8, 2008)

atleast 9-10lbs...bro...fuck.
When you move i know a good neighboor...;P


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 8, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> LLLLAAAAAAZZZZZZYYYYYYY...everyone wants pics.....do I have to come take them myself???


word!!!


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 8, 2008)

Dam this has been a long ass two hours. you must live in the Matrix. Don't take the read pill. lol 

btw how much does clothes cost in the matrix????????


----------



## beta0701 (Mar 8, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> btw how much does clothes cost in the matrix????????


Classic


----------



## too trick (Mar 9, 2008)

any pics???


----------



## madgrayfox (Mar 9, 2008)

first time posting here
Ive been watching this project since it started and I must say Im getting more and more dissapointed when someone promises to post pics and they dont .
I actually check this thread everyday before i go to bed.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 9, 2008)

We Want Picturessssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 9, 2008)

Honestly whats the deal with the pics. Im one to talk though lol I cant even figure out how to do it.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah...what the fuck...im actually starting to get impatient.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 9, 2008)

he needs help. i'll take some pics. gonna be a long night.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 9, 2008)

fdd saves the day once again


----------



## doctorD (Mar 9, 2008)

Notice how you never see FFD and Trenton at the same time hummmmmm I wonder. Nah... couldnt be.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 9, 2008)

nevermind. sorry trenton i took a xanax and i can't move my legs. trim ALL the leaves.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm heading up probably with Cali to help out tommorow or the next=)..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 9, 2008)

lucky lucky lucky!!!!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 9, 2008)

Pics?Pics..LOl


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> nevermind. sorry trenton i took a xanax and i can't move my legs. trim ALL the leaves.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html
> 
> ...


YOUR WELCOME.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 10, 2008)

ITS OFFICIAL


sleepover @ cali's house whenever im in CALI.

cali be looking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trapper (Mar 10, 2008)

we dont need no stinkin cali weed,we dont need no badges,we dont need no cali sun to grow,all i hear cali this cali that.well let me tell you the tundra is lit up and fireing on all cylyinders,and the days of paying 20 bucks a joint at baker lake and cheterfield inlet are gone,oh it may shock you cali salesmen to hear this,but we dont need your stinkin sun,we dont need your stinkin weed,we got hps man.but can we please have some clones.


----------



## User24 (Mar 10, 2008)

NO CLONES FOR YOU!



trapper said:


> we dont need no stinkin cali weed, all i hear cali this cali that.





trapper said:


> but can we please have some clones.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 10, 2008)

no clones for canadians..LOL..JK...


remember BLAME CANADA...lol... i love south park


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

Here...........you need some of this


----------



## uberpea (Mar 10, 2008)

hahaha indeed..


----------



## edux10 (Mar 10, 2008)

trenton said:


> Hey everyone I will post some new pics tomorrow. I have approx 10 days till I harvest the green crack and GD purple.


This post was made four days ago. Someone should check on him to make sure he is ok..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

ill take pics tonight.....


----------



## trapper (Mar 10, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Here...........you need some of this


we have no shortage of beaver,there might even be a beaver swap tonight,you never know what the night brings.


----------



## organicmaster (Mar 10, 2008)

trenton said:


> Ok guys Im a bit worried. Ever since the power went out 30 hours straight the plants have been acting a bit wierd. Before the power went out i had the light on 24/0 veg. Power came back on again after 30 straight hours and I resummed my veg state but changed the time ratio to 18/6 which i plan to keep it at for at least another 7 days before I switch to flower. Twice now since the power has came back on I have noticed all the plants to be very droopy. The first time it lasted for about 8 hours then the leaves came back up. Now tonight I come home from the movies and check the plants before the lights are about to go off for 6 hours and every leave on every plant is droppy. By droopy I mean that every leave hangs down as if the plant has no strength. What does this mean. This worries me a bit. I believe something has happened from the power being off. I dont believe it is a water/soil/or food issue.


dont worry they are droopy because of the dark period now.....


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah some of mine are drooping about about 36hrs or dark right now they'll be fine though


----------



## uberpea (Mar 11, 2008)

uhhh that post was made a long time ago.. lol


----------



## MoutainPeeps (Mar 11, 2008)

As a first timer I have enjoyed following this and have learned a ton so far.. . Just wanted to introduce myself, say thanks and drop a hello.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

MoutainPeeps said:


> As a first timer I have enjoyed following this and have learned a ton so far.. . Just wanted to introduce myself, say thanks and drop a hello.


welcome to the site...check out my journal in my signature....


----------



## yourboy333 (Mar 11, 2008)

where these pics at i see ur online


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 12, 2008)

this thread died after 3 days.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 12, 2008)

good thing the plants didn't=)


----------



## Yota (Mar 12, 2008)

thought we were getting some GDP pics in 2 hours.....as of the 7th of march! Dont let us down Trent! haha


----------



## doctorD (Mar 12, 2008)

I can only assume he has met with foul play.....My condolences to his friends and family. I wonder if he left me his grow setup.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 12, 2008)

Comw on...your torturing us....seriously.

If you already chopped those lants and we missed it...im gonna be pissed and not come back.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 12, 2008)

mmmm I have a feeling Im about to be on my way over there=)With Cali so I think we can get those pics for you=)


----------



## pazevo (Mar 12, 2008)

you the man hope all is ok im on first grow aswell i have watched from the first post and you and browndirtwarrior have scared me made me laugh and have made me have hope on my grow i have just harvested only 4 plants but its for personal use i hope you are ok and not busted please can you give me the link to your hydro grow as i dont want to go through this thread looking again thanks and good look paul. uk.


----------



## User24 (Mar 12, 2008)

Anybody got this guys phone#? his last post was 03-07-2008, 05:30 PM, over 5 days ago...

hope he didn't get popped by the dea.


----------



## too trick (Mar 12, 2008)

User24 said:


> Anybody got this guys phone#? his last post was 03-07-2008, 05:30 PM, over 5 days ago...
> 
> hope he didn't get popped by the dea.


 *you sound like a cop*


----------



## User24 (Mar 12, 2008)

ofc, i dont want the number to be posted here, I know several people here know him and have been to his grow, my post was a question to them, if they could check in on him and let us know if all is well.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 12, 2008)

he's fine...just flaking on me and Bamm...thats all....we talked to him earlier...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 12, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> he's fine...just flaking on me and Bamm...thats all....we talked to him earlier...


he learned that from me.


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 12, 2008)

too trick said:


> *you sound like a cop*


Doesn't sound like a cop to me


----------



## doctorD (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry I didnt maen to start anything. It was a joke guys take it easy im sure all is fine


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 12, 2008)

All is good stop worrying you all sound like a bunch of women=)...LOL


----------



## trapper (Mar 13, 2008)

harvest is a low profile time of year.my spider sences are tingling.


----------



## lJamiel (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I'm sure eventually there will be pics.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 13, 2008)

lJamiel said:


> Well I'm sure eventually there will be pics.


I seeee BUCKETHEAD!


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 13, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I seeee BUCKETHEAD!


 
Yeah BUCKETHEAD!!


----------



## Brux013 (Mar 13, 2008)

What IF!!!! Rollitup was DEA?!?! And this was a sick trap into getting RL info? OMG...

Ya just kidding, hurry up with the pictures man.... I'm getting bored over here


----------



## RL420 (Mar 13, 2008)

Brux013 said:


> What IF!!!! Rollitup was DEA?!?! And this was a sick trap into getting RL info? OMG...


 iv seen some really paranoid people on this forum that prolly belive it .
Always funny to read some of their posts

edit: brux your sig really creeps me out


----------



## Brux013 (Mar 13, 2008)

RL420 said:


> iv seen some really paranoid people on this forum that prolly belive it .
> Always funny to read some of their posts
> 
> edit: brux your sig really creeps me out


sorry haha, if you're referring to the Avatar I'd change it if I found anything more appealing hehe. In the mean time it stays, muhahaha.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 13, 2008)

You're Busted Im Really a [email protected]@@@


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 13, 2008)

I highly doubt a post on a forum could be used against you in a court of law. Especially with a disclaimer upon entering the site. And he's in Cali. Have you been tuned in here lately? busy guy.


----------



## trenton (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey everyone. Ive been busy harvesting. I lost my camera but will get pics of the finished product soon Green crack and GD Purple are finished. I still have approx. 2 weeks on the sour diesel.


----------



## madgrayfox (Mar 14, 2008)

SO HOW MUCH POUNDS DO YOU HAVE SO FAR


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 14, 2008)

thought you were in L.A.?
Have fun? LOL


----------



## afirsttimer (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats man!! I'm sure you are feelin' intense right now... Hope to see pics as soon as possible


----------



## User24 (Mar 15, 2008)

this thread will be dead in 3 days?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 15, 2008)

User24 said:


> this thread will be dead in 3 days?


Like Fdd said...this thread died a looooong time ago.


----------



## trenton (Mar 15, 2008)

Whats up everyone. Still havn't found my camera. ILl take pics soon dont worry. I have harvested all GD Purple and Green crack. 20 plants. They are drying out now. I was in LA. Just bought My first Viper. Hell, Ill take pics of that to so you all can drool...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

hol on.... do you mean DODGE VIPER?

or vaporizer?


----------



## trenton (Mar 15, 2008)

NO I was in LA buying a Dodge Viper


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN!!!! baller!!!!!! BALLIN!!!!


bet you got the unreleased 09 viper too aye?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

i guess cali is a way of life.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

He bought it from jean claude van dam...lol


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 15, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> He bought it from jean claude van dam...lol


That was the funniest thing I have read on this site, but I figured Van Damme would have had to sell it years ago. He works at the car wash down the street from my grow.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

no im serious


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

for how much? what year?


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 15, 2008)

probably a 2010 geez lord thats a bit personal though lol  I will give you the Kudos you deserve for it . This dude must be fairly loaded, I have my own estimates on how much was spent on the grow. Kudos to him though. I muddle in the telcomm industry as a project mgr and make just enough to keep clothes on the kids and my ass fat


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

he stated how much he invested in the grow!


----------



## Rudy18 (Mar 16, 2008)

All 185 read, god im tired, so his camera is messed up and no more pics? what page was the last of the pics? 175? Nice job on all of this by the way.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 16, 2008)

Dang Rudy I bet you are tired. Sux theres no conclusion to this long ass story huh? hehe it should be a good one though.... it's a cliffhanger.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

i hate to be a dick but growing a house full of pot and driving a viper screams DEA raid all over it. i think i'll stay away for awhile. sorry brother but i love my family. jail sucks. i wish you the best. peace.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i hate to be a dick but growing a house full of pot and driving a viper screams DEA raid all over it. i think i'll stay away for awhile. sorry brother but i love my family. jail sucks. i wish you the best. peace.


most definitely !!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i hate to be a dick but growing a house full of pot and driving a viper screams DEA raid all over it. i think i'll stay away for awhile. sorry brother but i love my family. jail sucks. i wish you the best. peace.


 wow i was gonna say the same thing but i didn't want everyone to jump my shit.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

its a smart decision. i suggest others follow!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

they were busting people last year. they would kick in your door. if you gave them 3 names they would cut you a deal. several of my friends came really close to losing it all. i think it stopped at the second person. thankfully. 

i do wish the best but my own fears keep me away. nothing personal.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i do wish the best but my own fears keep me away. nothing personal.



i thought you had some kind of immunity..... with your yard full of HUGE PLANTS and your neighbors being earshot away! lol, im sure he wont take it personal, nothing wrong with looking out for your family!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> i thought you had some kind of immunity..... with your yard full of HUGE PLANTS and your neighbors being earshot away! lol, im sure he wont take it personal, nothing wrong with looking out for your family!



it's still a FEDERAL crime. it's the "flash" that catches the attention of the feds. they look at it as "thumbing your nose". i drive a beat up pick-up truck and live in a dump.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's still a FEDERAL crime. it's the "flash" that catches the attention of the feds. they look at it as "thumbing your nose". i drive a beat up pick-up truck and live in a dump.


ditto, i have an old(prior to 95 so its getting old), suv, she runs great!!!! im honestly broke though, right now, im not posing or anything  that could be the difference. lol.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's still a FEDERAL crime. it's the "flash" that catches the attention of the feds. they look at it as "thumbing your nose". i drive a beat up pick-up truck and live in a dump.


I drive a mistubishi galant...I could be in anything I want, but I like it better when I dont stand out.....my buddy makes less then me and he drives a $70,000 truck...he gets stopped at least once a week...now he's affraid to drive it anywhere because he doesn't want to get stopped...so whats the point in having an expensive toy if your scared to use it??


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

trenton, fdd, caligrown, bamm bamm, 

yall stay safe man....no bullshit


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> ditto, i have an old(prior to 95 so its getting old), suv, she runs great!!!! im honestly broke though, right now, im not posing or anything  that could be the difference. lol.



actually, i'm not really rich or anything. i make about the same as i would if i were still welding. probably less but due to the change in my lifestyle i also spend less. when you have a working job it costs a lot of money. gas, food, clothes, accessories. i think half my work money was going back into paying to work.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

yea, gas is bitch.....and we havent seen the worse of it


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> trenton, fdd, caligrown, bamm bamm,
> 
> yall stay safe man....no bullshit


what about We? you can add me in there too! i dont know how much time i would spend for 5 plants with 400 watter though! any is more than i want though!


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> actually, i'm not really rich or anything. i make about the same as i would if i were still welding. probably less but due to the change in my lifestyle i also spend less. when you have a working job it costs a lot of money. gas, food, clothes, accessories. i think half my work money was going back into paying to work.


seriously! i hear that! on top of paying 1/3 of your annual gross income to the gov!! than you pay sales tax on your gas, clothes, accessories, etc. 

who said we dont have dictators again? land of the free after you pay an arm and leg, but "no smoking the God given pot because its bad"!!! ohh yea, who has died from ODing on MJ? i think one chinese guy did like 10k years ago! anyways sorry for the rant


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> what about We? you can add me in there too! i dont know how much time i would spend for 35 plants with 400 watter though! any is more than i want though!



hahaha if you're being flashy, you need to be careful as well.

*i wish all my fellow hobbyist safety and the best.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

wurd


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> hahaha if you're being flashy, you need to be careful as well.
> 
> *i wish all my fellow hobbyist safety and the best.*


same here...be careful everyone and stay on your toes...its a must in our hobby..


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

should i worry?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

that is a question only you can answer my friend.


are you being flashy? are you being arrogant? pompous?


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

im sooooo high right now!!!! thats what im being........ stoned


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 16, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> im sooooo high right now!!!! thats what im being........ stoned


your just paranoid...nothing to worry about..


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> your just paranoid...nothing to worry about..


im not worried! you guys are just bugging me out! im gona take some pics once i get some extra money to buy a digi camera. i figure if i go to jail for growing a couple plants, for medicinal purposes, the the gov will have to spend money on me in jail and i wont be able to pay taxes without my 9-5 job. then i might go on welfare when i get out of jail because no one likes to hire ex cons. so they lose and so would i! lmao im so blazed. later fellas


----------



## vIllin' (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wurd


Wait, so I SHOULDN'T walk around looking like this guy?

Time for a wardrobe change.... Don't want Peter Scottson at my door....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

officer wonderbread!


----------



## panhead (Mar 16, 2008)

The worst thing anybody handeling MJ could do, aside from dealing with undercover, is to show a law enforcement agencey where a good portion of their next fiscal budget for over time is comming from.

Ever see a fat girl at a doughnut shop ,with her mouth watering with anticipation of the juicy cream puff she's about to devour ? thats the way flashy guy's look to cops.


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 16, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> no im serious


I am gonna see Trenton on a TV show one day, whats it called??? I won't say I don't wanna give bad karma


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 16, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I drive a mistubishi galant...I could be in anything I want, but I like it better when I dont stand out.....my buddy makes less then me and he drives a $70,000 truck...he gets stopped at least once a week...now he's affraid to drive it anywhere because he doesn't want to get stopped...so whats the point in having an expensive toy if your scared to use it??


Did you say Galant? and you aren't afraid about getting pulled over????
P.I.M.P 

I dont' think we need to worry about what we drive, it should be more about what do we have in the car when we are driving whatever we drive, or what kind of giant weed operation do we have going on at the house......wait the galant is good


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 16, 2008)

no worry about what you drive.. Big flashy cars you get pulled over more.. normal stock cars without rims and tint etc... you get pulled over less... It's always better to draw the least amount of attention espeically if your moving any product...


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree, plus its how you drive..


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 16, 2008)

very true by all means, I've made my cars/trucks less flashy as I've gotten olden and learned "play the game" it keeps me from getting pulled over by not giving them reasons to pull me over..I've gone from getting pulled over say once a month when I was younger to maybe once a yr or two=)If they pull me over and smell weed then Im obviously getting my vehicle searched...Fuck that=)I have a MJ card and all but some cops are fucking assholes.. 

I love the name btw..from half baked? Half Baked rocks=)..


----------



## trenton (Mar 16, 2008)

OK The VIper ia a 1994 But Only has 17,000 ORIGINAL MIles. It is Immaculate. It was only $25,000 and I pulled a loan on it. I still hold a CA Auto Dealers License so I have plenty of varifiable income. You guys are way to paranoid. I guess I could of got a new truck or car for that price but where the hell is the fun in that. Summer is about here. FDD, your still my friend....


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 16, 2008)

My truck cost more than that now Im jealous=)..You bastard=).17k is nothing also that sweet!!you going to mod it up.. Im stoked for you but seriously just becareful.. Its the dickhead neighbors you gotta watch for=)...wondering why a young kid renting a house is driving a viper=)... so far mine are all cool, we'll see after I ride some wheelies around the complex on my dirtbike..J/K..


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

trenton said:


> OK The VIper ia a 1994 But Only has 17,000 ORIGINAL MIles. It is Immaculate. It was only $25,000 and I pulled a loan on it. I still hold a CA Auto Dealers License so I have plenty of varifiable income. You guys are way to paranoid. I guess I could of got a new truck or car for that price but where the hell is the fun in that. Summer is about here. FDD, your still my friend....



i'm your friend. give me your trim. 

your young eager attitude scares this old man. it's all good i used to be the same way. knowing your style, i heard viper and saw.......


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's still a FEDERAL crime. it's the "flash" that catches the attention of the feds. they look at it as "thumbing your nose". i drive a beat up pick-up truck and live in a dump.



Whats wrong.....are you scared?
Whats with all this FED talk? Are you the FEDS?
GEEZ Drop it!


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 16, 2008)

You are a hypocrite *fdd2blk*


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

AverageJoe21 said:


> You are a hypocrite *fdd2blk*


please explain. i said i was mistaken. i thought he bought a bling bling car. i drive a beat up pick up. i stand corrected. how am i a hypocrite? 

why you so pissy?


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> please explain. i said i was mistaken. i thought he bought a bling bling car. i drive a beat up pick up. i stand corrected. how am i a hypocrite?
> 
> why you so pissy?


It doesn't apply to the car... It applies to recent posts you've made in the past month and what you are saying now. Most...if not all that reply to this will of course be on your side. But, there are many out here that won't speak up that agree with me. I'll just leave it at that and drop it.
Good Luck


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 16, 2008)

AverageJoe21 said:


> Whats wrong.....are you scared?
> Whats with all this FED talk? Are you the FEDS?
> GEEZ Drop it!


 i guess u havent seen the mans tree's? anyone who has these large grows should at least keep the feds in the back of their mind. being cautious doesnt hurt anyone.


----------



## GregNak (Mar 16, 2008)

CRAZY... thats all i have to say, I know a few people from relatives who are in upper areas of law enforcement, And trenton by you being pubilc to people on this forum about you buying a specific car around a certain area at a certain time, They can easily pull the loan records from banks in the LA area and figure out who bought this car around what time... I know this probably wont happen, but if for some reason this thread was so big it caught the eye of law enforcement, they got what just what they were patiently waiting for and there time paid off. All im saying is its definatly not worth being flashy to risk everything you have worked for... you feel me?


----------



## GregNak (Mar 16, 2008)

Damn average joe is all butt hurt. Fdds posts have always been good to me, and hes got a green thumb thats for sure. He helps everyone out as much as he can... Basically hes a good guy to have around


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Mar 16, 2008)

Man thats crazy just because you have a new car feds are coming down on you down there? Another reason why i'm afraid of the us they want to lock you people up for anything and everything. An old friend from high school who still deals and i don't go around anymore for various reasons has bought a massive house in a gated suburb drives porsche cayenne has a 7 series beamer in his garage and never worked a day in his life and still hasnt had any police problems, man some people have horse shoes up there ass or our government doesn't really care about marijuana.


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 16, 2008)

GregNak said:


> Damn average joe is all butt hurt. Fdds posts have always been good to me, and hes got a green thumb thats for sure. He helps everyone out as much as he can... Basically hes a good guy to have around


fdd2blk is a good guy and means well. He really knows how to grow and offers this site and its users a lot of useful information. I just feel hes made some poor decisions on what he's posted on this site and now he's contradicting himself.



mastakoosh said:


> i guess u havent seen the mans tree's? anyone who has these large grows should at least keep the feds in the back of their mind. being cautious doesnt hurt anyone.


I was being sarcastic. I've seen his huge trees 


Peace to you all


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 16, 2008)

poor decisions?? who are you?? quit blabbing...you have no idea


----------



## abudsmoker (Mar 16, 2008)

how did trents grow turn into fed bs....

you all need to understand that the scale of this grow was large and public. it surely drew attention, 

there are many people on this site, there are thousands of new commers, in the furture you can be sure RIU will lead to some arrests. 

i hear all this talk but the real issue is site promotion.... 
lets cut the shit....

People are fealing uneasy 

Trenton, I understand the need for a little reward, after investing all the work, money and time, EVEN if this was your 5th grow. You know a viper will turn some heads, i dont agree with all the outside help, landlord issues, but this is your life, use caution and discretion. 

Also keep in mind if the cops are looking into RIU or you they will likely have been doing this or working at it for a long time. And if you trust RIU to keep you safe you will likely become a number to the feds or your local department.


As for the CALI growers, you all are not bullet proof, FDD and others realize this, i would hate to see any member go down here, however this attitude like this has to stop. As more medical patients surface it is important to focus on the "Meds" not the MONEY 

If you use that card for protection it can bite you in the ass.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 16, 2008)

AverageJoe21 said:


> You are a hypocrite *fdd2blk*


and you're a dumbass=)


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 16, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> how did trents grow turn into fed bs....
> 
> you all need to understand that the scale of this grow was large and public. it surely drew attention,
> 
> ...


 
rep+++++


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 16, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> how did trents grow turn into fed bs....
> 
> you all need to understand that the scale of this grow was large and public. it surely drew attention,
> 
> ...


Very well said


----------



## sirbongberg (Mar 16, 2008)

am i the only one who thinks its funny that this guy trenton comes on like once every 100 posts and says two things and all of you start masturbating on each other.


----------



## User24 (Mar 16, 2008)

sirbongberg said:


> am i the only one who thinks its funny that this guy trenton comes on like once every 100 posts and says two things and all of you start masturbating on each other.


way to make an entrance, at only 13 posts, you just alienated almost everyone at RIU!

I wonder when we will finally get to do the whole negative rep thing, maybe one day we can even filter responses by reputation, would be nice not to read posts from morons.


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree I would really like to see this thread go back to just wow and wow great plants and pics. I have always be a little worried about posting grow pics online, but have gotten past being worried thanks to this site and in the past OG... ? WE ALL PICK OUR POISONS! Let Trenton and Jon Claude Van Damme be friends and remember the S A F E T Y D A N C E, well let them dance if they want to or grow bud... Karma is a bitch, lets just wish Trenton good luck and see the pics. All this talk beats me down... I am sure the harest is done and we haven't see pics or know weight. 3 hours of reading down the drain


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

alright, i confess. i'm fucking jealous.

they're all gonna die in 3 days. *evil*


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 16, 2008)

why r all the clones gonna die? And when can we get some pics of trenton and Van Damme in the viper ......I mean pics of the grow or harvest


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> alright, i confess. i'm fucking jealous.
> 
> they're all gonna die in 3 days. *evil*


you talking about the clones? im confused!


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Mar 16, 2008)

someone cloned Jean Claude Van Damme?


----------



## trenton (Mar 16, 2008)

There all gonna die... J/K


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 16, 2008)

everyone needs to relax and just let trent post some harvest pics and then start another grow journal with his second grow
its not like this is the first big maryjane grow of all time.......... ive grown 20 plants at once and thats just 3x that and i work two jobs and volunteer at the red cross twice a week....keep it positive or keep it out


----------



## GregNak (Mar 16, 2008)

Its not about the number of plants its about the number of 1000 watt lights you have and of course your veg time


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 16, 2008)

trenton.... your grow is big and nice.. and you did a great job..


but your grow aint shit in California or Oregon or Washigton.... and I am sure you know that... 10 of your neighbors are growing bigger than you... 

I went to a house that had a 21,000 watt garden.. the feds showed up with a warrant looking for the guys step son who had robbed a bank.. they searched the entire house... they never said a word about the garden
21 fooking 1000 watt MH bulbs...

Then 2 months later the electric company noticed the guys electric meter was blown out and he had by-passed the meter.. no problem... they put in a new meter he reduced his grow to 11,000 watts.. and now 2 years later, everything is still in full operation.. never heard fro the feds again..

people who do not live in california.. are not aware that THE FEDS are pretty much the only worry... and the feds have their own agenda... 

YOU would need to become part of that agenda... i reallt doubt you are part of that agenda.... 

Gun owners, gangs, multiple houses etc... can bring you on the radar much faster than going public with your grow!

Especially a tiny grow like yours..

iloveyou

you did a fooking amazing job with this thread!

mad props!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 16, 2008)

ps - the viper is totally over the top.. 

and I would love a ride! 

iloveyou


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

gun owner? are you serious? you know how many ppl own guns?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> trenton.... your grow is big and nice.. and you did a great job..
> 
> 
> but your grow aint shit in California or Oregon or Washigton.... and I am sure you know that... 10 of your neighbors are growing bigger than you...
> ...




thank you. i, myself need to hear this once in a while. especially when i spend so much time here. i start thinking i'm "somebody".


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 16, 2008)

Ive been sittin listening to this for a while I gotta say somethin...Ok first I wanna say that I am mad jealous of you guys in Cali being able to do what we love to do. However, in many other states it's not legal and I agree this site (not just this thread) is becoming very popular. just google plant grow setup - Google Search . And if I were say part of an internet team on DEA lookin for this stuff I would definetly google these words at some point at the same time. Seriously, I do work on websites on the side and I feel like there could be a way to turn light down pointing our way maybe? Like I said we arent all from Cali and some of us are feelin uneasy and that sux cuz I love it here. Second, I know I don't have much more posts than a lot of people. But there are people comin on here with like say 13 or 32 posts and theyre taring down people that have been on here forever that have helped many people with there wisdom, some newbs should just be cutout cuz all they do is troll and pick fights. Okay Im off the soap box hopefully I didnt piss anyone off to bad.

EDIT: I say newb but not to imply that I am not one, I just dont talk shit to people I don't know. Didnt wanna sound arrogant or pompous.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

i meet this kid that was telling me about his little excursion to Cali was like. he said he meet some dudes that grew their own indoor pot and shit, than they showed him F I E L D S of ganja!!!! like arcres of weed, almost mass producing it. and the cops "over looked" this person op. the way this kid was making it out was surreal, almost like it was leagal, but just not 100% legal, im sure alot of the product went to sick ppl with MS or w/e. i didnt see it myself, so this is just hearsay. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 16, 2008)

My buddy stumbled apon a few thousand plants when he was hunting on his property in Marin about a week before harvest time.. He called me to tell me I told him get off the phone and get the fuck out!!!


----------



## GregNak (Mar 16, 2008)

If i found weed on my property, i would definatly take it for sure


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 16, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> everyone needs to relax and just let trent post some harvest pics and then start another grow journal with his second grow
> its not like this is the first big maryjane grow of all time.......... ive grown 20 plants at once and thats just 3x that and i work two jobs and volunteer at the red cross twice a week....keep it positive or keep it out


Correct me if I'm wrong....but, by my last count Trenton had 180 plants including his clones and hydro setup. 
Would love to see the pics of the finished product!


----------



## too trick (Mar 16, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> i meet this kid that was telling me about his little excursion to Cali was like. he said he meet some dudes that grew their own indoor pot and shit, than they showed him F I E L D S of ganja!!!! like arcres of weed, almost mass producing it. and the cops "over looked" this person op. the way this kid was making it out was surreal, almost like it was leagal, but just not 100% legal, im sure alot of the product went to sick ppl with MS or w/e. i didnt see it myself, so this is just hearsay. just my 2 cents.


LMFAO


----------



## panhead (Mar 16, 2008)

GregNak said:


> If i found weed on my property, i would definatly take it for sure


The better move would be to leave a note saying that you discovered the grow,now in turn for not being an asshole fuckhead & calling the cops or ripping off the weed please leave me a pound of neatly trimmed colas hanging in a tree to dry.

Thank you for repaying an act of kindness,remember i did not fuck you so dont fuck me.

Sincerely.

Pot smokin cola lovin deer hunter .


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 16, 2008)

are you ready for the summer? are you ready for the good times? Are you ready for the birds and bee, the apple trees, and whole lot of smokin for you? Are you ready for the summer....


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

too trick said:


> LMFAO


what the part that i said "im sure all of the weed will go to sick MS patients"?  ............ this is a true story btw, idk if the kid was blowing smoke up my ass, but thats what he told me. i was kinda drunk so i dont know his exact words, but it was something to that extent. 



panhead said:


> Pot smokin cola lovin deer hunter .


you hunt? if so, whats your means of harvesting deer?


----------



## panhead (Mar 16, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> you hunt? if so, whats your means of harvesting deer?


Nope,i used to many years ago but as i got older hunting & killing animals just made me feel bad & hurt my feelings so i stopped hunting,im not an anti hunter, its cool for those that enjoy it but it's not for me anymore.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

panhead said:


> Nope,i used to many years ago but as i got older hunting & killing animals just made me feel bad & hurt my feelings so i stopped hunting,im not an anti hunter, its cool for those that enjoy it but it's not for me anymore.


ya, i used to bow hunt for deer, but i havent had the opportunity in the past 3 years. i dont like to kill them either, but i like being in the woods and i like eating deer.


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 16, 2008)

goodamn it... lol now we are talking about hunting Jean Claude Van Damme


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

wclone said:


> Heres what we have today :



fuckin' spamming us with clones. can you believe this sh*t????


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> fuckin' spamming us with clones. can you believe this sh*t????


i all ready sent my money  we dont do that on RIU?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 16, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> gun owner? are you serious? you know how many ppl own guns?


yeah I agree... and it may be a bit vague but most of the busts I hear about involve loaded guns, multiple houses and gangs....


rarely in the BAY AREA... if ever do I here about a grow that is 4000 watts...


cheers


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> thank you. i, myself need to hear this once in a while. especially when i spend so much time here. i start thinking i'm "somebody".



lol - what gave you that idea? LOL

iloveyou


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> if ever do I here about a grow that is 4000 watts...
> 
> 
> cheers


this
what did you mean by ^^^^^ you last commment?

also im have a registered 22 rifle that i use to plink with, and i have 3x3 garden. do you think if i got caught with my garden that because i have a little 22 that i would get in more trouble? seems kinda silly to me. im not a trouble maker, nor would i use my gun to hurt anyone(unless someone tried to break into my apartment)


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 16, 2008)

no your fine unless you shoot someone


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 16, 2008)

lets go get stoned and hunt some humans...world's most dangerous game


----------



## edux10 (Mar 16, 2008)

Don't shoot anyone in the back...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 16, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> this
> what did you mean by ^^^^^ you last commment?
> 
> also im have a registered 22 rifle that i use to plink with, and i have 3x3 garden. do you think if i got caught with my garden that because i have a little 22 that i would get in more trouble? seems kinda silly to me. im not a trouble maker, nor would i use my gun to hurt anyone(unless someone tried to break into my apartment)



ooops sorry my bad.. that was vague... what I was trying to say is..

When I hear about BUSTS.. they are ALWAYS bigger than 4000 watts..

Question... if somebody came into your apartment, and was stealingyour weed, you would shoot them? 

That's no good man.... because it will be yo that gets busted for the ganja... and the judge may think it was a deal that went bad or some other shit..... 

lets just say, hypothetically speaking that...

A few times, people did not pay for product that was fronted... and JOHNNY DEALER never did a thing about it... it is all built into the business of selling used encyclopedias.... when you lose 1200 you just let it slide.. it is built into the business.. you don't call the cops. you dont even yell atthe dude or try to pinch him.... because it is just not worth the hassle.. keeping the peace is KEY... having a loyal solid possee is key.. peace is key...

guns are not for you, if you want to stay out of trouble... this is strictly my opinion and suggestion... by no means am I saying this is the only way..

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

sometimes i yell a little. then i feel bad and do my best to apologize.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 16, 2008)

sometimes I start breaking everything and hitting stuff with hammers when I dont see pictures for too long... ... its just about that time... and this time... who knows where I'll be breaking stuff, it could be


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

i talked to him a few hours ago. him and jean where eating shrimp somewhere.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 16, 2008)

Sometimes....I beat my wife.....and dont feel bad about it.....


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> iloveyou


thanks, i love you too!

ya, the last thing on my mind is shooting someone. i doubt anyone would try to rob me because no one knows i grow and i dont have enemies! also, i dont sell because i only produce enough for my self medication and sharing with friends! 

thanks for clarifying GK!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Sometimes....I beat my wife.....and dont feel bad about it.....



i've seen the bruises.


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 16, 2008)

LOL, MAD MEN...All MAD MEN


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've seen the bruises.


hahahaha


----------



## Rudy18 (Mar 16, 2008)

Im reading all about the busts and really in ohio the only thing i have heard is 68 people got busted a few months ago, Im watching south park and mr. mackie was trying to teach kids that weed is bad so he passed around some so that they would know what the smell was and to stay away from it. Well in the end the weed never got back to the front of the class. lol


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 16, 2008)

Reminds me of that Bob Saget Line from Half Baked..... and the dude jumps up "I seen it I seen it..."


----------



## Rudy18 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey fdd i thought you got medicinal so why do you have to worry?


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 16, 2008)

blah dfadfasdfasdf


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 16, 2008)

Rudy18 said:


> Hey fdd i thought you got medicinal so why do you have to worry?


Its is legal according to state law...NOT federal Law...thats why all the trouble comes from Feds, not local police.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Its is legal according to state law...NOT federal Law...thats why all the trouble comes from Feds, not local police.


its legal to grow in cali? i just thought they gave lots of patients MM cards in cali.......


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> its legal to grow in cali? i just thought they gave lots of patients MM cards in cali.......


yes, that is what comes with the MM cards. The ability to grow your own medicine, or have someone grow it for you. "caretaker"

its all kinda shit


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yes, that is what comes with the MM cards. The ability to grow your own medicine, or have someone grow it for you. "caretaker"
> 
> its all kinda shit


ya, i know the deal about the MM cards! the guy said "Its is legal according to state law...NOT federal Law.." almost like the whole state could grow even without MM cards. 

he didnt specify about the MM cards. for example, he didnt say "its legal according to state law to grow if you have a MM card".

i dont know if Fdd has a MM card or not. I know caligrown has one-i saw it on a pic he posted a while back. 

id sure like to be a "caretaker", how many plants can they "take care" of?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

im pretty sure everybody in cali has MM card.

most of the members have 'illnesses', but they are so cool, they dont let it phase them and let it show. (im guessing)


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> im pretty sure everybody in cali has MM card.
> 
> most of the members have 'illnesses', but they are so cool, they dont let it phase them and let it show. (im guessing)



lmfao!!!!!! someone rep him for that!!! i have to spread more love


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok let me clarify. 

It is legal for MM card holders to grow, smoke, and distribute marijuana, But only by state Law not federal law.

Soooo Fed's can still come busting down their doors ands arrest them.

This is because accordign to federal law there is absolutely no such thing as medical marijuana and it is considered an illegal drug.

So this means that state police cant do anything to these legal medical growers but Federal agents can arrest and charge them with whatever they want.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 17, 2008)

kinda late aye?


----------



## Yota (Mar 17, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> ya, i know the deal about the MM cards! the guy said "Its is legal according to state law...NOT federal Law.." almost like the whole state could grow even without MM cards.
> 
> he didnt specify about the MM cards. for example, he didnt say "its legal according to state law to grow if you have a MM card".
> 
> ...


every county makes their own rules for growing. Some county's say u can have certain amounts of space, like 5 X 5 foot spots. And some have certain amounts of plants. Caretakers use same rules as patients.

And not everyone has cards. There are legit doctors who just don't hand them out like candy, the reputable ones give them to poeple with well documented needs. This can be things like migraines etc, but usually is more serious.


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i talked to him a few hours ago. him and jean where eating shrimp somewhere.


were they drinking appletinis? and talking about how fast that car goes? Talk about doing some Van Dammage

My prediction is we don't get another pic on this grow from Trenton.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 17, 2008)

nastynate101 said:


> were they drinking appletinis? and talking about how fast that car goes? Talk about doing some Van Dammage
> 
> My prediction is we don't get another pic on this grow from Trenton.


DING DING DING!! We have a winner! I need to go to bed cyas.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 17, 2008)

didnt he say he already chopped em down?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> lmfao!!!!!! someone rep him for that!!! i have to spread more love



what's so funny about the pain i suffer?


----------



## kingpapawawa (Mar 17, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Sometimes....I beat my wife.....and dont feel bad about it.....


----------



## Moto329 (Mar 17, 2008)

lmao. that pic is hilarious.


----------



## User24 (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't care about another pic, would just like to know total dry yield... ofc he still has some days on the sour D


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

why is everybody always so concerned with dry weight? how about "a shit load"? that works for me.


----------



## abudsmoker (Mar 17, 2008)

nastynate101 said:


> were they drinking appletinis? and talking about how fast that car goes? Talk about doing some Van Dammage
> 
> My prediction is we don't get another pic on this grow from Trenton.


Well i can only conclude, that the plants looked poor, there was likely yellowing leaf curling and other lock up/ lock out. I noticed in the last picture set he gave it appeared to be a small area of the garage. 

Based on all the pest and mildew i bet the plants looked semi sickly thus no pictures. 

I also have to bash you trenton for starting a new journal in the middle of this one. Trenton you let alot of people down on the most important part. taking a few finished shots is bullshit IMO

If you vested 10-12 k in this one and a viper, surely you can spring for a camera....

I am not sure i agree with everyone here, or i share thier oppions however you dont build the biggest grow in RIU history them piss on your fan base....
Make tons of empty promises then say ill show you my car...... thats not what 40 thousand members wanted to see...... 

You couldnt even show the clone dome....... there is busy then there is lazy............

Abud


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

i'm pretty sure it's not "the biggest grow in rollitup history".


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah that's fo sho=)..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

Dude, its the largest non commercial grow, non commercial genetics, that wasn't done for money, but has the most video.... including most shots of a COOL ASS TRUCK... Knight Rider had fewer car shots..

ahahahahahahahahahh

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

kingpapawawa said:


>


is this in Iraq or Afghanastan? or some military base?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Dude, its the largest non commercial grow, non commercial genetics, that wasn't done for money, but has the most video.... including most shots of a COOL ASS TRUCK... Knight Rider had fewer car shots..
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahh
> 
> iloveyou


i love you


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

funny thing is................i go back thru pics of my previous years outdoors. seems i have a 1000 pics of the plants vegging, then like 4 pics of them in full flower.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i love you



I am so glad you appreciated that.. I was smiling so hard when I typed that that my face started to hurt...

To bad I put it in the wrong thread..

dumb ass 

knight rider was bad ass!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 17, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> Well i can only conclude, that the plants looked poor, there was likely yellowing leaf curling and other lock up/ lock out. I noticed in the last picture set he gave it appeared to be a small area of the garage.
> 
> Based on all the pest and mildew i bet the plants looked semi sickly thus no pictures.
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

you guys act like he owes you something. pics would be nice, but come-on........i get bitched at when i pull this in another thread.  no money


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 17, 2008)

I wouldnt be let down if it wasnt for all the promises hes made.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I wouldnt be let down if it wasnt for all the promises hes made.



he only said 1 time "pics in 2 hours".


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> he only said 1 time "pics in 2 hours".


I dunno then....hahaha

Im not upset or anything I was just excited thats all....


----------



## tckfui (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont know about you, but I feel like he ows me several dozzen pictures, I mean. after all the time money and, um, other stuff I've invested into him, his grow and this thread, the least I deserve is a few pics


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

lol.................


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

maybe Dalia could post some pictures in this thread. sorta like a halk time show to keep us entertained while trenton smokes a few more dozen bong rips and takes the viper up to top speed with the top down and a gaggle of poon in the back seat...

shit trenton.. maybe you have been posting the wroing pictures all ALONG?


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

lolololololol


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 17, 2008)

this thread is out of control...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

i can't even get a hold of him.


----------



## kingpapawawa (Mar 17, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> .... there is busy then there is lazy............
> 
> Abud



im never lazy but often couch locked....


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

He's probably out driving the viper.. Isn't that the year with no roof, no side windows, no doorlocks and the loud ass sidepipes?


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah looks like it is so I doubt he could hear that phone...
Edmunds.com: Media Gallery


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 17, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> yeah looks like it is so I doubt he could hear that phone...
> Edmunds.com: Media Gallery


thats sucks he will have to park that in the garage when it rains....oh wait..


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

hmmm I've seen some around town with softtops that the owners had made....Ehhh looked like shit.. I think he keeps it elsewhere though.. I know my showtruck isn't even in the same town as me=)


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 17, 2008)

At least he will get 11 mph so thats only another few c-notes a week. lol .


----------



## JLStiffy (Mar 17, 2008)

trenton said:


> I Live in california. It is garage that is pretty well insulated. The temp goes to approx 55 at nighttime. Im hoping that with a 4 1000 watts i can raise the temp in the 70s. I will get some space heaters if I have to.


Hey you wont need space heaters lol, jsut make sure your soil temp is 70degrees and your leave zone will be nice and tosty! Remeber humidity and tempature go hand in hand! watch both. To solve your soil temp issue, just elevate pots above floor 2-3feet and keep your HPS 25inch alway from top of plant! I know i know people suggest differnt distances, 25inch has worked GREAT for me at my enviroment setting. GL and you will find that this is just the beggining of your grow op,  once u start you dont stop!!


----------



## edux10 (Mar 17, 2008)

Was that post from a while ago or what?


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what's so funny about the pain i suffer?


no, im sure there are people that are in dire need of remedies, and MJ might be/is the best way for these people to medicate! i just thought it was funny how LB said "im pretty sure everybody in cali has MM card." and also how he quoted "illnesses"! dont get me wrong, i think everyone should have a MM card, myself, and i wish i lived in cali because its such a liberal state. my "illness" would be migraines for sure! 

to me, it doesnt make sense how someone can say "no, you cant grow this God given plant because its bad! if you do we will put you in jail for a long time!" this plant has been around for thousands of years and to the best of my knowledge has not killed anyone from OD. i guess im trying to say that i admire CA for your liberties/ pursuit of happiness.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

now i know why they call it "green crack". i'm fooking stoned. 
just got 2 ounces dropped off. this shit is THE bomb. i stuck a bud on the end of my nose and it stayed there. sticky icky. smells like sour lemons and skunk. i opened the jar in the bedroom so my wife could smell it. then i closed it and walked out with the jar into the other room and set it down. i went into the room 10 mins later and it still reeks.  excellent job my friend. i give this grow 4 outta 4 



i've only gotten halfway thru this little nugget so far.........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 17, 2008)

nice....save some...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> nice....save some...



get your own. stay off my crack.


----------



## Mindless (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

Mindless said:


>



i just showed you one. here's another...........


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 17, 2008)

crack kills......... looks tasty Fdd


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 17, 2008)

BWHAHAHA fdd...you're retarded.

tell me that aint no stoned behavior...

putting bud on the end of your nose and it stayed there....

sounds like what i do when i get high. get bored and stick playing cards to my forehead...hahaaa


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 17, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> He's probably out driving the viper.. Isn't that the year with no roof, no side windows, no doorlocks and the loud ass sidepipes?


 
That is 98% right he is probably hanging out with Van Damme, and by now VD is introducing him to Steven Segal, and VD's both all in one wild night. plants?


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 17, 2008)

all i can say is that i feel bad for a new comer that is reading 200 pages of the *never ending story*-good movie btw. this thread has been hijacked soo bad, lets talk about politics and religion shall we? lol jk


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 17, 2008)

JLStiffy said:


> Hey you wont need space heaters lol, jsut make sure your soil temp is 70degrees and your leave zone will be nice and tosty! Remeber humidity and tempature go hand in hand! watch both. To solve your soil temp issue, just elevate pots above floor 2-3feet and keep your HPS 25inch alway from top of plant! I know i know people suggest differnt distances, 25inch has worked GREAT for me at my enviroment setting. GL and you will find that this is just the beggining of your grow op,  once u start you dont stop!!


WTF??? this is the first "off topic " post.... we are only talking about this grow.....wait I forgot which thread I was on.


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 17, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> all i can say is that i feel bad for a new comer that is reading 200 pages of the *never ending story*-good movie btw. this thread has been hijacked soo bad, lets talk about politics and religion shall we? lol jk


OK then

Trenton is Atreyu
FDD is G'Mork
Bamm Bamm is Falcor
Van Damme is Bastian
Cali is 'Moon Child
Here is a pic of Trenton with his head cut off for privacy p.s. the Auryn glows when the buds are ready to harvest





now who is the princess?


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 17, 2008)

that chick jamie!!! mmmmm shes a hottie!!!!!


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 17, 2008)

lol, your funny nate! i havent seen that movie since i was like 10!!!! lmao


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

all the pics i got right now.......

   View attachment 85753 View attachment 85754



he only has a few ounces trimmed fully. he is trimming 80% of the leaf matter the letting it dry then going back and doing a super fine manicure. you can see how well he is trimming. he is doing this alone as it dries. this is the first of it to dry and it is just ready to start curing. the stems are slightly bendy. it's perfect for curing. he has only harvested 20 plants. the others still have a few weeks.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 17, 2008)

its beautiful!!! i hope mine turn out that sparkly!!!


----------



## tckfui (Mar 17, 2008)

sweet  . thanks


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 17, 2008)

pretty... definitely bound to get you blazed.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks nice.....FDD


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 17, 2008)

I just heard from a little birdy I'll be getting to sample some of trenton's green crack this week... 


eww that sounds gross LOL


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 17, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> I just heard from a little birdy I'll be getting to sample some of trenton's green crack this week...
> 
> 
> eww that sounds gross LOL



LOL Bamm Bamm.....you are a lucky man......i think.....lol


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

send Michael Knight and the viper to pick me up


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 17, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> lol, your funny nate! i havent seen that movie since i was like 10!!!! lmao


 
Me neither basically but WIKPEDIA adds credibility to any gag


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> send Michael Knight and the viper to pick me up


There will be room for you Knight and Van Damme will probably sit on eachother's laps


----------



## uberpea (Mar 17, 2008)

ohhh man thanks for the pics fdd, those look great. happy st pattys day everyone

Duece.


----------



## Triggaman8898 (Mar 18, 2008)

i had 120 plants growing at one point outdoors. but i got locked up for 3 months and when i got out only 30 plants survived. the rest fell victim to deer, bugs, etc. fuckin infuriating man. fuck


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2008)

i'm smoking green crack right now. soooooo skunky good.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 18, 2008)

pic of the green crack please


----------



## trenton (Mar 18, 2008)

I knew FDD would come through for me. Now come to my house and take lots of pics. Cant find the camera. The thread still has a chance of survival. BAMM BAMM you gonna come through.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> pic of the green crack please


scroll backwards.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 18, 2008)

Damn Im envious of you californians


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 18, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Damn Im envious of you californians


they got pot growing posses over there!! i want a pot growing posse.......... damn.....


----------



## aeroponics (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah Lets start a posse anyone In the DETROIT area?


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 18, 2008)

aeroponics said:


> Yeah Lets start a posse anyone In the DETROIT area?


you got to be a little more careful though if your not from cali, they got a bunch of liberals running the place. fucking Arnald Schwarzenegger is their governor, for Christs sake!!!!! 

ILL BE BACK!!! AHH


----------



## edux10 (Mar 18, 2008)

Isn't the GDP still growing? Perhaps we could get pics of that before harvest. Just a thought..


----------



## afirsttimer (Mar 18, 2008)

Lovely buds...cant wait to see more pics...


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 18, 2008)

Damnit he;s the Governator get it straight..LOL>.. I gotta drive by his place of work today I'll think I'll stp and see if he wants to get in on a quick blunt session=)


----------



## User24 (Mar 18, 2008)

the gdp is i think finished already, its the sour diesel that has more time still.

just to get back to you fdd, reason i am trippin on the dry weight is, if a 1st timer with so many issues can pop off a massive yield, then it reassures the rest of us about the crops we have, that we can work through issues and come out blazing too

ofc it is going to be a shitlode, some of us are interested in calculating out grams/watt and other mathematical factors, especially having to do with strains and average yield per plant, even with all the problems that trenton has had.

thats all man, just the science/math nerd part of some people (myself included)


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2008)

User24 said:


> the gdp is i think finished already, its the sour diesel that has more time still.
> 
> just to get back to you fdd, reason i am trippin on the dry weight is, if a 1st timer with so many issues can pop off a massive yield, then it reassures the rest of us about the crops we have, that we can work through issues and come out blazing too
> 
> ...



i thought of that afterwards. i'm a dick. 


the GDP is still drying. i just got off the phone with trenton. he is in brentwood looking at a helicopter.


----------



## cmak40 (Mar 18, 2008)

aeroponics said:


> Yeah Lets start a posse anyone In the DETROIT area?


scross the border come over!!! i need the hookup when i go to concerts tho in dtown...help a brother out lol...


----------



## User24 (Mar 18, 2008)

lol, i seriously hope u are feeding some false in with the true (especially about all these purchases.)

he is way over limit for a federal 5 yr sentence, too much info would make it easy to narrow it down.

i am not going to list all the info that we know about him from this thread, but its a little too much imo.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 18, 2008)

oh no no no......man helicopters are way too flashy. the feds dont like people flaunting copters and g4's in their face.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 18, 2008)

helicopter tho? where the hell is he gon park it?


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> helicopter tho? where the hell is he gon park it?



On the roof.....Duhhh


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 18, 2008)

right next to his exhaust port huh?


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 18, 2008)

Nah the helipad is on top of the land lords house. LOL.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 18, 2008)

At a local air field...they are all over.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 18, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> Damnit he;s the Governator get it straight..LOL>.


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahhaha i never heard of that! good shit!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 18, 2008)

Triggaman8898 said:


> i had 120 plants growing at one point outdoors. but i got locked up for 3 months and when i got out only 30 plants survived. the rest fell victim to deer, bugs, etc. fuckin infuriating man. fuck



you got "glocked" up?

and you name is triggaman?

sounds scary


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 18, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> you got "glocked" up?
> 
> and you name is triggaman?
> 
> sounds scary


And he is filled with fury....even scarier.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 18, 2008)

i heard that the governator put a curfew on the whole state a few year back, what was the deal with that? i think it was more directed towards the gangs that were loitering the streets, but ya.......... i heard something like that. if so, is it still being enforced?


----------



## User24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Maybe he is getting a helicopter... because 12" inline fans are for pussies.

next grow will be Trentons 6000 plant aeroponic, with the optional helicopter ventilation system.


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 18, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> i heard that the governator put a curfew on the whole state a few year back, what was the deal with that? i think it was more directed towards the gangs that were loitering the streets, but ya.......... i heard something like that. if so, is it still being enforced?


I think the curfew was for the mudslides. You must be crazy if you think Mutha Fuckers in Cali are going to live night & day by a curfew. Theyll burn that whole shit down!!


----------



## Rudy18 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok im at the point where I feel like this guy is just making stuff up, Who really gets a helicopter? I mean really WTF.


----------



## User24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't think that he said that, so its all up in the air, we are just messing around in the thread mainly due to lack of posting by the OP. 

cmon trent, give us some pics and update on stuff!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 18, 2008)

Rudy18 said:


> Ok im at the point where I feel like this guy is just making stuff up, Who really gets a helicopter? I mean really WTF.



lol... 

yeah, I think his photos are real. and the helicopter was just fun and games..

trenton's thread is legendary and he has no need to make anything up. people love him just the way he is..

word


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 18, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> I think the curfew was for the mudslides. You must be crazy if you think Mutha Fuckers in Cali are going to live night & day by a curfew. Theyll burn that whole shit down!!


hehe thanks sean(if thats yoru name)........ mudslides? huh? why would they put a curfew for mudslides? 

i wonder how many cfm a helicopter would produce? they say you cant have too much fresh air!!! i might look into this! maybe ill use a muffler of some sort to attenuate the dB's/noise level. anyone know where i can pick up a cheap copter at? maybe craigs list? army navy store might be a good place to check too. should suffice for my venting needs in a 4x4x10 closet?no?


----------



## panhead (Mar 18, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> And he is filled with fury....even scarier.


Allright,what the hell are you two talking about with furry & glocked


----------



## Rudy18 (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh i know the grow is real but the helicopter was too much for me, yeah viper ok but no not going for personal heli, unless he wants to drop me off in the mountains so i can board down them. lol 
Has he ever told us why he has no need for a washer or dryer, kind of thought that was weird, pictured him looking like a dirty hobo sitting in his forest just smiling.


----------



## User24 (Mar 18, 2008)

he just buys new clothes once a week and burns the old ones so as not to track spider mites and powdery mildew into his grow.


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 18, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> hehe thanks sean(if thats yoru name)........ mudslides? huh? why would they put a curfew for mudslides?
> 
> i wonder how many cfm a helicopter would produce? they say you cant have too much fresh air!!! i might look into this! maybe ill use a muffler of some sort to attenuate the dB's/noise level. anyone know where i can pick up a cheap copter at? maybe craigs list? army navy store might be a good place to check too. should suffice for my venting needs in a 4x4x10 closet?no?


Uh maybe because the roads might be blocked & as a precautionary means for safety.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 18, 2008)

User24 said:


> he just buys new clothes once a week and burns the old ones so as not to track spider mites and powdery mildew into his grow.


I GUESS IM NOT ALONE! ME 2. WTG TRENT. thats how us pimps do it! woot woot


----------



## trenton (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah My outdoor grow is going to be so deep that you must have a helicoptor to access it. Whats a million on a helicoptor if the outdoor grow will yield 5 mil. R u serious, no I wasnt helicoptor shopping, FDD was just pullin your legs. I was out buying a new set of tires for the viper though and yes the viper as well as my grow is real. Let me refreash all of your memories. 60 plants total. 4 green crack (allready harvested). 20 Grand Daddy Purple (Will finish this evening). 40 Super sour diesel that wont be ready for another 7-15 days. The powder mildew has also started to come back in that room. Starting to grow quickly too. AL B Funk in his get a harvest every 2 weeks uses a solution during flower I have to search for it and maybe try that. Once the bud is hanging and drying the mildew will not come back as. I believe it will also not spread. I think it only survives on living organisms.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 18, 2008)

So is the digi cam still M.I.A.?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

Check Your Math


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 18, 2008)

123,000 + views wow, hall of famer lol.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 18, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> 123,000 + views wow,


thats almost as many posts as FDD has... ohh btw FDD, someone else has a name on here called "FDD" 

you should ban the wanabe poser! lol jk


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 18, 2008)

its his alter ego.


----------



## CannabisCaveman (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice set up!


----------



## User24 (Mar 18, 2008)

CAMP has helicopters too ><


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 18, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Check Your Math


LOL, I'm thinking the same thing. Trenton, you forgot to count hydro grow and your clones


----------



## GregNak (Mar 19, 2008)

Man this guy just bought a viper and cant afford a new digital camera, hmmm sounds strange


----------



## kingpapawawa (Mar 19, 2008)

GregNak said:


> Man this guy just bought a viper and cant afford a new digital camera, hmmm sounds strange


i just bought a house and cant afford a cheeseburger... sound strange?


----------



## tckfui (Mar 19, 2008)

I just bought a private island off the cape of guantanamo bay, and I cant afford a book of matches to light this spliff, does that make sense?


----------



## multisonic (Mar 19, 2008)

It's all about priorities. I bought this house last year and I have a caddy and Eclipse in my driveway. But I don't have a TV.......


----------



## uberpea (Mar 19, 2008)

hahaha the past 3 posts just cracked me the fuck up


----------



## multisonic (Mar 19, 2008)

Dammit. I'm serious. I really don't watch TV, ha ha. I read a lot.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 19, 2008)

youre probably better off haha. some shows these days are just bizarre.


----------



## multisonic (Mar 19, 2008)

I think so. Some people think I'm mormon because I dont have a TV, but I prove them wrong when I booze it up. Ha ha ha. I'd take that viper though...


----------



## edux10 (Mar 19, 2008)

You are probably amish.


----------



## panhead (Mar 19, 2008)

multisonic said:


> Dammit. I'm serious. I really don't watch TV, ha ha. I read a lot.


Same here bro,i got Miles Davis bumping in the back ground & couldnt be happier,its either music or reading for me,tv makes me tired as hell just flopped out on the sofa waiting for something interesting to flash on the screen.


----------



## thcisme (Mar 19, 2008)

Trenton make sure they don't die, coz i know i'll probably laugh so hard i'll shit my pants.


----------



## thcisme (Mar 19, 2008)

By the way, hurry up and take some more pics <(^_^)>


----------



## panhead (Mar 19, 2008)

thcisme said:


> Trenton make sure they don't die, coz i know i'll probably laugh so hard i'll shit my pants.


Hmmm.......quite a powerfull statement,why would you laugh at a fellow growers plants dieing.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 19, 2008)

He just wants an excuse to shit himself.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 19, 2008)

multisonic said:


> I think so. Some people think I'm mormon because I dont have a TV, but I prove them wrong when I booze it up. Ha ha ha. I'd take that viper though...


do mormons not have tvs? i think your referring to the amish.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 19, 2008)

I used to read alot... than a combination of me getting a laptop and finding rollitup, havnt read a book since. pretty nuts now that I think about it... DAMN YOU RIU!!!!  

I dont know man alot of the morons I know have tvs, and alot of the amish dont, things arn't adding up


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 19, 2008)

Mormoms have tv their just not allowed to watch R rated movies and such.. But damn can those girls FUCK!!!


----------



## smartfood (Mar 20, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> Mormoms have tv their just not allowed to watch R rated movies and such.. But damn can those girls FUCK!!!


I'd imagine a lot of missionary? After going to temple of course.


----------



## multisonic (Mar 20, 2008)

ha ha ha ha ha. until we get pics we're gonna be SO off topic!


----------



## uberpea (Mar 20, 2008)

multisonic said:


> ha ha ha ha ha. until we get pics we're gonna be SO off topic!


I agree, we all get really lost in this thread until trenton posts and then we get on topic for about 2-3 pages. and then off again

Duece.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)

The Mormom girls I hooked up with did anything I asked=) ANYTHING...and everything=)


----------



## thcisme (Mar 20, 2008)

Wheres the goddamn updates already.. jeebus christ.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 20, 2008)

where do i find one and how much?



i gotta move to cali baby


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)

We corrupt all those sweet little innocent cult girls out here into being sex fiends...


----------



## soulflyx2k (Mar 20, 2008)

pics...! now


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 20, 2008)

i repeat----


We TaRdED said:


> where do i find one and how much?
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta move to cali baby


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 20, 2008)

> We corrupt all those sweet little innocent cult girls out here into being sex fiends...


 
LOL!!!! do work BAMM BAMM!!!


----------



## smartfood (Mar 20, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> We corrupt all those sweet little innocent cult girls out here into being sex fiends...


Gettin BJs at Temple?! SINNER!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)

corruptioning girls used to be my work then I got older=) Now I just do my thang..My thugthizzle..LOLOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## JESSE (Mar 20, 2008)

damn this is annoying i started reading on the last page of post to see if i could find a recent pic and after reading like ten pages backwards i just ended up getting confused and agitated ,like im still buzzed and stuff but that shit aint cool.fucking started reading from the beginning but there are so many damn post!!


----------



## Limosnero (Mar 20, 2008)

JESSE said:


> damn this is annoying i started reading on the last page of post to see if i could find a recent pic and after reading like ten pages backwards i just ended up getting confused and agitated ,like im still buzzed and stuff but that shit aint cool.fucking started reading from the beginning but there are so many damn post!!


Yeah I've been following this post for awhile now and really about to give up on it. I would take a hand sketched pic at this point.


----------



## multisonic (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh yeah! I got the exclusive picture.














Check it out!


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 20, 2008)

i know this guy has been through a lot and we deserve more pics but he is growing bud which most of us are also so just relax already..... not like he is involved with the most amazing grow in mj history or anything.......damn


----------



## multisonic (Mar 20, 2008)

I think Trentons grow is pretty rad. It makes me want to take on something like that after I get the hang of things a little better. I came into RIU at about page 103 of this thread and never grew a thing in my life. I was amazed and read from page 1 twice through. Now I have 11 in veg, 12 clones, a dedicated room with almost 2K$ invested and 4 aero tubs waiting to rock N roll under 2800watts for a neat lil SOG. I still have another room that's 8'x8' which someday will be my own Trenton inspired 60 plant grow. 
This thread isn't the sole driving force behind all of that but it helped enough that my girlfriend is sick of hearing about Trentons progress. Ha ha. I have waited this long so however long it takes for the real pics to post, I'll still be here.


Oh yeah, Yahoo for post 100.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)

Wooohooooo No new pictures=)


----------



## Limosnero (Mar 20, 2008)

multisonic said:


> Oh yeah! I got the exclusive picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. See, now I am good for another 15 pages of BS until the next pic is posted.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

multisonic said:


> Oh yeah! I got the exclusive picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...LOL...LOL...LOL...LOL...LOL...LOL...LOL...


----------



## multisonic (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm glad you liked the picture but I was hoping what I posted after it would carry an equal amount of weight. Well, I'm only good for being funny. Thats the story of my life. 

Ha ha ha. J/K. Kinda.


Thats a damn funny picture though.....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

I know him personally so I like the picture better...lol...lol...lol


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## uberpea (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome sketch bro lol.


----------



## multisonic (Mar 20, 2008)

I am interested to see what T has to say about it.....


----------



## trenton (Mar 20, 2008)

You guys are to funny. A schetch about how poor little trenton evolves into having a Viper. FDD is suppose to post new pics. He is also suppose to be here in 15 minutes


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

trenton said:


> You guys are to funny. A schetch about how poor little trenton evolves into having a Viper. FDD is suppose to post new pics. He is also suppose to be here in 15 minutes


NICE.....YOU CUTTING DOWN THE SD?? OR IS IT STILL NOT READY


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 20, 2008)

Post that shit up biotches!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2008)

i came, i saw, i called them done. damn this purple is stooooooony. 

thank you for everything my friend. welcome to the fabulous life of the ganja farmer. you did it.  YouTube - GANJA FARMER


            

first time grower people. 

never doubt yourselves.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 20, 2008)

yay man awesome pics and a helluva good grow trenton.


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 20, 2008)

holy fuck =O=O=O

... that was me with my mouth wide open, btw


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 20, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWOOOOOOOOOOOOOW that wait to see those pics was worth it to see that woooooooow I got high just from looking at it...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 20, 2008)

looks good!!!


----------



## tckfui (Mar 20, 2008)

PICS?!?!?! I FUCKING LOVE PICS!!! KICK ASS PICS BTW! cant wait till I make it to the fabulouse life of the ganja farmer, 
did you happen to concur one of the plants while you were seeing?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 20, 2008)

*!! NICE JOB TRENTON !! ;->-""""*


----------



## soulflyx2k (Mar 20, 2008)

grats wow!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2008)

tckfui said:


> PICS?!?!?! I FUCKING LOVE PICS!!! KICK ASS PICS BTW! cant wait till I make it to the fabulouse life of the ganja farmer,
> did you happen to concur one of the plants while you were seeing?



he had dried purple all over upstairs. he offered me whatever i wanted. i took this........


----------



## tckfui (Mar 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> he had dried purple all over upstairs. he offered me whatever i wanted. i took this........View attachment 88023



quite a fine specimen, and no broken bones on the esacpe? good job, that purple dosnt look very purple to me!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2008)

tckfui said:


> quite a fine specimen, and no broken bones on the esacpe? good job, that purple dosnt look very purple to me!!!!!



it's tastes and smells amazingly purple though.  dude grows good pot.  it burns to a clean white ash and smokes very smooth. something to be said about soil grows.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 21, 2008)

they are dirty? 
I never understood it when people say it tastes purple... I taste blue... what?
hes a cool guy, not only is this is first grow and he grew some killer bud, but he gre a ton of it


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 21, 2008)

Im growing sweet purple soon, hopefully its more purply... is gdp normally that lacking?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 21, 2008)

great job trenton.......im impressed.....wlcome to our world my friend...and im glad I was able to take a small part in your first grow.,..


----------



## doctorD (Mar 21, 2008)

Trenton, Gread grow thanks for letting us follow along. With all the drama you have had I comend you for seeing it through. I didnt think we would ever get to see the pics. So thakns to fdd for that. You must be crazy high on pride. As you should be. Two bongs up for sure.


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 21, 2008)

hey there trenton....excellent work. and soooo many great pics, and other stories along the way. excellent, truly excellent! walk on man!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 21, 2008)

Congratulations this wasa nice thread to wake upto today now Im going back to sleep.. Im jealous those plants looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 21, 2008)

very nice. One day imma join this club


----------



## uberpea (Mar 21, 2008)

Trenten, man you really give all of us noobie growers hope. Excellent job man, thank you for this thread.
Enjoy that smoke.

Duece.


----------



## arieswebb (Mar 21, 2008)

Amazing grow Trenton !
I'm looking forward to your next one !
Grow on !
Peace
Bob


----------



## paaat (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome grow; you've proven that you really can get great bud the first time around. Happy to know it's going to help a lot of people too. Looking forward to your future pursuits for sure.


----------



## afirsttimer (Mar 21, 2008)

Dear lord almighty.


----------



## allnightlikedennys (Mar 21, 2008)

and the final weigh in is???????????????????


----------



## MoutainPeeps (Mar 21, 2008)

MY JAW IS ON THE GROUND! Great Job Trenton and all that helped.


----------



## User24 (Mar 21, 2008)

final weight is a "shitlode". FDD weighed it all a few pages back


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2008)

i took picks of growing plants less than 24 hours ago and people want the final wieght. hella funny. 
400 lbs.


----------



## panhead (Mar 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> and people want the final wieght. hella funny.
> 400 lbs.


Thats it,a measly 400 pounds,hardly not worth the effort


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 22, 2008)

how much hash u guys think ur going to get?
that stuff goes for good money too.....maybe a super charger for the viper lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> how much hash u guys think ur going to get?
> that stuff goes for good money too.....maybe a super charger for the viper lol



i don't think the viper needs a super charger.


----------



## MoutainPeeps (Mar 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't think the viper needs a super charger.


 
Uh..I concur. haha


----------



## smartfood (Mar 22, 2008)

ardalee said:


> 400 lbs??? Seriously!?!? Holy Shit if that is for real! That's is like $1,000,000 worth of pot at wholesale! If that's for real congrats dude, I think we can rank your 1st real grow an A+++ lol


I think we have a slow kid in our midst...


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 22, 2008)

ardalee said:


> 400 lbs??? Seriously!?!? Holy Shit if that is for real! That's is like $1,000,000 worth of pot at wholesale! If that's for real congrats dude, I think we can rank your 1st real grow an A+++ lol


 
ha WOW


----------



## stonerj0e (Mar 23, 2008)

pretty nice!


----------



## panhead (Mar 23, 2008)

smartfood said:


> I think we have a slow kid in our midst...


The short bus took the kids on a feild trip to kinkos.

See what happens when they let them play with the computers


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 24, 2008)

How would someone get 400lbs from 60 plants??????????????????


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 24, 2008)

LoganSmith said:


> How would someone get 400lbs from 60 plants??????????????????


he would need to get 6.7 pounds from each plant. 

focking trenton, im not lucky enough to get 2 oz from each plant 

i guess the green thumb comes with the California sunshine and air

lol, peace out.


----------



## User24 (Mar 24, 2008)

he didn't get 400 lbs, the drying isnt even finished yet... thats the point of FDD post, someone asked yield when pics had been posted of live plants not 24 hours earlier.

you can't know final weight with wet buds.. 

you can guess, but you don't know for sure until its all dry.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 24, 2008)

lol i wasnt even going to say anything. 
its better when people think he grew and dried 400 lbs of bud RIGHT after harvesting.

Duece.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 24, 2008)

uberpea said:


> lol i wasnt even going to say anything.
> its better when people think he grew and dried 400 lbs of bud RIGHT after harvesting.
> 
> Duece.


would be nice to get that off 3kw(i think he was running 3kw) though. all my med problems would be solved for 10 years or so


----------



## aeroponics (Mar 24, 2008)

I Think he did a great job. and if you guys liked this I think you should check out maseos grow I believe he yeilds more and didnt spend nearly as much (i may be wrong) but definetly worth taking a look if you guys enjoy big grows https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/23011-aeroponic-af-gooey.html HYDRO IS SO MUCH BETTER


----------



## mdgtptrl (Mar 24, 2008)

wow trenton. big, huge congrats. I wish my first grow could be as.... gigantic. 



so, uh, waddaya gonna do with it all?


----------



## smartfood (Mar 24, 2008)

User24 said:


> he didn't get 400 lbs, the drying isnt even finished yet... thats the point of FDD post, someone asked yield when pics had been posted of live plants not 24 hours earlier.
> 
> you can't know final weight with wet buds..
> 
> you can guess, but you don't know for sure until its all dry.


Hey come on! I was getting a kick out of those guys... Why'd you have to go and ruin it?


----------



## panhead (Mar 24, 2008)

mdgtptrl said:


> wow trenton. big, huge congrats. I wish my first grow could be as.... gigantic.
> 
> 
> 
> so, uh, waddaya gonna do with it all?


C'mon man,do you really think that is this "trenton's" first grow,this thread is not what it seems.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 24, 2008)

panhead said:


> C'mon man,do you really think that is this "trenton's" first grow,the threads a smoke screen.



it really was. i was there.


----------



## ccodiane (Mar 24, 2008)

panhead said:


> C'mon man,do you really think that is this "trenton's" first grow.


Weird, that is exactly what I thought.


----------



## panhead (Mar 24, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> Weird, that is exactly what I thought. Too many players...........


Ah,somebody has been paying attention


----------



## aeroponics (Mar 24, 2008)

its not like it was hydro (my opinion a little trickier) me and my buddys first grow was 40 plants in soil whats the big deal?? 20 plants a hundred plants ... if you got the time, the money and a lil smarts or a good partner then anyone can do it! marijuana is a WEED dont forget that. It grows in almost any condition! Congrats on your first grow.


----------



## ccodiane (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## uberpea (Mar 25, 2008)

Lol why does nobody think this is possible for a first time grower? Aeroponics just said it all.

Duece.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2008)

i answered a lot of questions, personally. if this _wasn't_ his first grow, he fooled me. a little common sense and the help from fellow growers and anyone can do it.


----------



## SensiSmoker134 (Mar 25, 2008)

i agree, all it takes is time and a lot of reading!


----------



## afirsttimer (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah FDD, I wish I would have taken more knowledge from experienced growers before my first grow....


----------



## BIGSIX (Mar 25, 2008)

i have no problem believing this was trentons first grow, and for that props to him, damn good job sir. not to take anything away from trenton,but, if alot of first time growers had the same budget,space etc. and the likes of fdd and other gurus etc. available in person, we would see this alot more often. I think timing, location, guidance from others, one hell of a budget, and alot of effort from trent are what made this into a stellar first attempt.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 25, 2008)

Everyone talks about his big budget. I wonder how much was invested in this grow. Id geuss ummmm7-8grand


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 25, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Everyone talks about his big budget. I wonder how much was invested in this grow. Id geuss ummmm7-8grand


I doubt that much this was a soil grow..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> I doubt that much this was a soil grow..


actually you all are both wrong...it was more than that!!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 25, 2008)

I thought it might be a little more but not that much for the equipment


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 25, 2008)

I could done it cheaper=)


----------



## User24 (Mar 25, 2008)

he stated back somewhere that he had put over 11K in, I think he added more 1000 watters after that also, so... a shitlode.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 26, 2008)

man i wish i had that kind of money... lol.


----------



## SeattleGrapeApe (Mar 26, 2008)

that bud has to be dry by now!


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 26, 2008)

5-7 days to dry. 14 days to cure.

(hopefully?)


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 26, 2008)

User24 said:


> he stated back somewhere that he had put over 11K in, I think he added more 1000 watters after that also, so... a shitlode.


 
Im glad I buy stuff used on Craigslist.. then I can help to maximize my profit=)


----------



## Hank (Mar 26, 2008)

What a great thread 

Hank.


----------



## Zoomin Loomen (Mar 26, 2008)

Rookie of the Year?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2008)

he just stopped by. the diesel ended up with powdery mildew. not too bad. i did see a few spots of it on some of the bigger bud leaves. i looked at it under a microscope and didn't see any on the bud itself. he is going to go thru it all and do a super fine manicure and see if he can find all of it. he's nervous it might not be any good. i've seen worse. it smells fine, like diesel. it looks great, hella crystals. i smoked some and didn't die yet. he's going to take some to the club tomorrow and see what they think. i only saw a few dried buds so it's hard to really say.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> he just stopped by. the diesel ended up with powdery mildew. not too bad. i did see a few spots of it on some of the bigger bud leaves. i looked at it under a microscope and didn't see any on the bud itself. he is going to go thru it all and do a super fine manicure and see if he can find all of it. he's nervous it might not be any good. i've seen worse. it smells fine, like diesel. it looks great, hella crystals. i smoked some and didn't die yet. he's going to take some to the club tomorrow and see what they think. i only saw a few dried buds so it's hard to really say.


Thanks for the update! This has been a great thread to learn from!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 26, 2008)

Why is it that trenton wont post here anymore??


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Why is it that trenton wont post here anymore??



i think he's done.


----------



## Zoomin Loomen (Mar 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think he's done.


Took his help and advice and ran, eh?

For shame!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2008)

Zoomin Loomen said:


> Took his help and advice and ran, eh?
> 
> For shame!




what more is there? he's looking for a new house. his plan was to pull off 1 grow. he did it. not much left to see really. i can go take pics of his car in his garage now.


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 27, 2008)

He came. He saw. He conquered. 

"Venni, Vetti, Vecci"


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 27, 2008)

how fucking lame...im terribly disappointed. What a fucking complete waste of a thread and my time.

Thanks for nothing...this entire thread was a huge fucking tease with nothing at the end.

im 100% serious.


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what more is there? he's looking for a new house. his plan was to pull off 1 grow. he did it. not much left to see really. i can go take pics of his car in his garage now.


One grow? What about the hydro grow he has in the bedroom? We didn't forget about that one. What about all those clones he took from this grow? Where are they? There should still be 120 plants left


----------



## User24 (Mar 27, 2008)

This thread will be dead in 3 days


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 27, 2008)

User24 said:


> This thread will be dead in 3 days


You said that 12 days ago


----------



## edux10 (Mar 27, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> how fucking lame...im terribly disappointed. What a fucking complete waste of a thread and my time.
> 
> Thanks for nothing...this entire thread was a huge fucking tease with nothing at the end.
> 
> im 100% serious.


My heart dropped when we got the last post saying that he chopped most of them. No pics or nothin. Thought we would at least get more pics of it dring (like to see total yeild). It's not that hard to get a digi cam so I kind of take that as an excuse for whatever reason (not too sure). Oh well, its a shame. There should be a warning at the begining of this thread so new people don't read 200+ pages for nothing..


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 27, 2008)

HA! you all didn't get the g0d damn update from fdd, fucks? lol how lame... you can't rush a good thing!


----------



## Brux013 (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what more is there? he's looking for a new house. his plan was to pull off 1 grow. he did it. not much left to see really.


Yup lets all just move on after a 200+ page thread we've all watched since day 1. You've yet to link us the harvesting pictures, hydroponic setup and the damn VIPER!

I think we all deserve to see these pictures since everyone here has been supportive with advice, guidance and above all moral support. 

that being said, Conclusive PIX PLAZ!1ONE!!11!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 27, 2008)

Yep quit the let down. I guess if you have fdd at your beck and call you can forget about the rest of us. Thats a shame I cant help but think this thread was littered with lies. I bet he never even talks to his landlord. Oh and a viper? he may have one but he didnt get it from this grow. Its still wet. I had no idea having a med license was a fast ride to big fortune or maybe he doesn't have that either. Oh and no cam for pics??? please how much could a cam cost. i bet you could get one for less than a tank of gas in the mystery viper. grrr really let down. Ill go now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

so you all are crying because you can't see pics of drying buds? i thought it was about the grow. i'm still trying to understand what you all are asking for. 


the clones he took never rooted. he shut the rooter down after 2 weeks. that was 2 months ago. 

i never saw a hydro table. must be a different thread.

the sour diesel was still drying as of last night.

he came by with his dad last night and bought my motorcycle. the weather had been great. 


he's a cookie for all those who've helped.......


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

peanut butter cookies.. mmmmmmmmmm. my favorite..  

dont be shy FDD, you can send some my way, ill pass them out on the east coast over here. lol






fdd2blk said:


> so you all are crying because you can't see pics of drying buds? i thought it was about the grow. i'm still trying to understand what you all are asking for.
> 
> 
> the clones he took never rooted. he shut the rooter down after 2 weeks. that was 2 months ago.
> ...


----------



## uberpea (Mar 27, 2008)

mmmm, thanks for the cookies fdd!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

he's some pics to hold you over. some are mine but it's the best i can do. i'll call him right now. 



this is what a shitload of my drying buds looks like.......

   



trenton is a car salesman. that is what he does. he did not make the money to buy the viper by growing weed. he made the money to grow weed by buying and selling vipers. see the difference? he already had the money from other means. this was just a trial run to see if he could pull it off. he is currently seeking different residency in a permanent house. he did state all this previously. he didn't get rich. i'd say paid for his time and materials. the sour d has some powdery mildew and he may be just a little embarrassed(my words, not his. i could be waaaay off). he worries a lot, which is a good thing. i saw it and it didn't look ruined but i did see a little mildew. why buy a new camera when you already have one? he just can't find it. it must be buried under all his money.


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 27, 2008)

damn FDD....whats with the noose in the first pic? doin some lynchin up there in cali? haha


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

been looking through.
where are the latest pics?.
would like to see
or know if the 60 plants are ready?.


----------



## kochab (Mar 27, 2008)

oh so u mean that trenton lies for a living in other words. lol im j/k
hell id say he did hella good by any means. most peoples 1st turns out to be a hooker with hiv(a disaster) or shitty bud because of negligence// excessive attention.

i give him props for the grow just for the fact he pulled off such a great ending result and then put the growing game down. i cant even do that myself (as the old lady instructed) and ive never had a room with 60 mature plants in it @ any given moment.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

i just got off the phone with him. he is hella busy. he only talked for a minute. he is trying to get a lb trimmed up so he can take it to the club.


----------



## kochab (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just got off the phone with him. he is hella busy. he only talked for a minute. he is trying to get a lb trimmed up so he can take it to the club.


well what the hell are you ding @ your house when your friend is in such need.
shame on you faded.........tsk tsk
your killing time on riu when a friend so desperately needs help

im just fooling with ya.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

whats up with the noose in the background?


----------



## kochab (Mar 27, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> whats up with the noose in the background?



its to hang rippers from. why do people make such a bid deal over a noose? like its a racial slur or something.......Lots of people of different races were lynched by the way.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> whats up with the noose in the background?


that's for the day they take away my card.



i refuse to trim. i can't even trim my own bud. i hate it.  hurts my eyes, my face and my back.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

kochab said:


> its to hang rippers from. why do people make such a bid deal over a noose? like its a racial slur or something.......Lots of people of different races were lynched by the way.



wtf what are you talking about? why are you even mentioning the word racial? did i imply anything racial by any extent? i believe not my friend.

ohh btw, my last question was directed towards FDD.

have a nice day kachab.


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 27, 2008)

Do you think we are all F*kin idiots out here fdd? You flat out lie to us and expect us to believe it? I'm sure that this post has changed a lot of peoples' opinion about you now. How many people do you figure were following "Trenton's Gone Hydro Crazy!" grow journal (that you posted in) before you decided to go and delete the entire thread? Guess that's why you thought you could get away with "i never saw a hydro table. must be a different thread." What a F*kin Joke. 
Oh, and as far as those clones..... are we supposed to believe that he spent all that money on his cloning setup just to let the clones die off? Yeah right. You should be holding your head down in shame for lieing to all the RIU members 






fdd2blk said:


> so you all are crying because you can't see pics of drying buds? i thought it was about the grow. i'm still trying to understand what you all are asking for.
> 
> 
> the clones he took never rooted. he shut the rooter down after 2 weeks. that was 2 months ago.
> ...


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's for the day they take away my card.
> 
> 
> 
> i refuse to trim. i can't even trim my own bud. i hate it.  hurts my eyes, my face and my back.


ya, i hope they never take your card away. weed is a great pain remedy 

ya, i get a headache when i trim, and now that you mention it, it bothers my eyes a little too. the smell gets nauseating after a while- or at least the bagseed that i just harvested, stinky funky shit.


----------



## kochab (Mar 27, 2008)

AverageJoe21 said:


> Do you think we are all F*kin idiots out here fdd? You flat out lie to us and expect us to believe it? I'm sure that this post has changed a lot of peoples' opinion about you now. How many people do you figure were following "Trenton's Gone Hydro Crazy!" grow journal (that you posted in) before you decided to go and delete the entire thread? Guess that's why you thought you could get away with "i never saw a hydro table. must be a different thread." What a F*kin Joke.
> Oh, and as far as those clones..... are we supposed to believe that he spent all that money on his cloning setup just to let the clones die off? Yeah right. You should be holding your head down in shame for lieing to all the RIU members


or maybe its just that trentons a bit paranoid after having been posting this much info on so much bud and now wants to fall off the face of the earth as far as riu is concerned and fdd is trying to help him?
im staying out of all that because i didnt see any post in the past month or so while i was away but i do see where as things seem fishy and absolutely kosher @ the same time.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

AverageJoe21 said:


> Do you think we are all F*kin idiots out here fdd? You flat out lie to us and expect us to believe it? I'm sure that this post has changed a lot of peoples' opinion about you now. How many people do you figure were following "Trenton's Gone Hydro Crazy!" grow journal (that you posted in) before you decided to go and delete the entire thread? Guess that's why you thought you could get away with "i never saw a hydro table. must be a different thread." What a F*kin Joke.
> Oh, and as far as those clones..... are we supposed to believe that he spent all that money on his cloning setup just to let the clones die off? Yeah right. You should be holding your head down in shame for lieing to all the RIU members








 

no comment here.........


----------



## kochab (Mar 27, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> wtf what are you talking about? why are you even mentioning the word racial? did i imply anything racial by any extent? i believe not my friend.
> 
> ohh btw, my last question was directed towards FDD.
> 
> have a nice day kachab.


i never implied anything to say that you were bringing it to be a racial matter.
i was simply stating that Lots of people take a piece of twisted rope way to far and out. most people see a noose and are all like .


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

kochab said:


> or maybe its just that trentons a bit paranoid after having been posting this much info on so much bud and now wants to fall off the face of the earth as far as riu is concerned and fdd is trying to help him?
> 
> hmmmm... good point
> 
> ...


............


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

kochab said:


> i never implied anything to say that you were bringing it to be a racial matter.
> i was simply stating that Lots of people take a piece of twisted rope way to far and out. most people see a noose and are all like .


naw, i wasnt shocked by any means, just curious. 

i was worried about FDD i guess- making sure things are going ok with him and his old lady...... i guess its not really my place, but ive grown to likening the guy. 

thats all


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

AverageJoe21 said:


> Do you think we are all F*kin idiots out here fdd? You flat out lie to us and expect us to believe it? I'm sure that this post has changed a lot of peoples' opinion about you now. How many people do you figure were following "Trenton's Gone Hydro Crazy!" grow journal (that you posted in) before you decided to go and delete the entire thread? Guess that's why you thought you could get away with "i never saw a hydro table. must be a different thread." What a F*kin Joke.
> Oh, and as far as those clones..... are we supposed to believe that he spent all that money on his cloning setup just to let the clones die off? Yeah right. You should be holding your head down in shame for lieing to all the RIU members


wow, don't hold back any of those feelings. 


the clones died. plain and simple. he ended up buying some from a friend of mine. but like i said THAT WAS A DIFFERENT THREAD!!!!! yes i did delete it. too many people started telling him the DEA was coming and he got pissed/paranoid. what would you do? i lied about nothing. the clones died and the hydro WAS another thread.

you should apologize now.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 27, 2008)

Damn you some crazy mofos


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 27, 2008)

but with all due respect....YOU know when you are going overboard...Maybe he felt he was a little overboard(big setup) so I guess I would be worried myself, other than that I dont pay much attention to other people


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 27, 2008)

The only thing I would fear is knowing my setup and everything else is overkill for my meds


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, don't hold back any of those feelings.
> 
> 
> the clones died. plain and simple. he ended up buying some from a friend of mine. but like i said THAT WAS A DIFFERENT THREAD!!!!! yes i did delete it. too many people started telling him the DEA was coming and he got pissed/paranoid. what would you do? i lied about nothing. the clones died and the hydro WAS another thread.
> ...


what
where
where's the fight???
only messing.

what happened to the 60 plants?
did he get his 6lbs or what?.
did he make his money back what he spent on his 60 plant set up.
this thread it too long to find out what i wanted.
what happened?.
somone please tell.
this thread is the biggest ive ever seen.

caligrown,fdd and tren. have bought a factory and now are doing a 6000 plant set up.
half hydro and half soil"fdd's half"


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

how come he was getting told that the dea was comming?.
did he tell lots of people that he was growing.

did he get his 6lb?.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> how come he was getting told that the dea was comming?.
> did he tell lots of people that he was growing.
> 
> did he get his 6lb?.


i told him they were coming 'cause he bought a viper.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i told him they were coming 'cause he bought a viper.


your a resident asshole doing such a thing to your fellow neighbor. tisk tisk



lol, i love you FDD


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 27, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> how come he was getting told that the dea was comming?.
> did he tell lots of people that he was growing.
> 
> did he get his 6lb?.


He wasn't being told the dea was coming. He was being warned to be careful and to protect himself. Just like people started to warn him in here. I was lurking the whole time on that thread and watched the whole thing go down. Maybe there is an archive of it on the net somewhere???


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

AverageJoe21 said:


> I was lurking the whole time on that thread and watched the whole thing go down. Maybe there is an archive of it on the net somewhere???


what? you think an archive?? 

why were you lurking?


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 27, 2008)

Well im saying, If you are gonna do it big thats what the dea or whatever the hell those people are look for It makes sense....you grow for your own medical purposes but 60 plants imo is overkill


----------



## Hank (Mar 27, 2008)

Im fuc*ing lost once again And who gives a shit about a noose. 

Hank.


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 27, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> what? you think an archive??
> 
> why were you lurking?


I had recently found the site and wasn't a member yet. but, I was doing lots of reading


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Well im saying, If you are gonna do it big thats what the dea or whatever the hell those people are look for It makes sense....you grow for your own medical purposes but 60 plants imo is overkill


doesnt someone need to supply some quality ganja to the sick people that go to the clinics?

think of all the sick people he has helped. idk, im not from cali so i dont really know. 

whos the person who should dictates how much a person should or should not grow. i see trenton as a caretaker for the sick. jmhho


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 27, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> doesnt someone need to supply some quality ganja to the sick people that go to the clinics?
> 
> think of all the sick people he has helped. idk, im not from cali so i dont really know.
> 
> whos the person who should dictates how much a person should or should not grow. i see trenton as a caretaker for the sick. jmhho



I agree totally, but is that what his motives or intentions are is what Im saying....I could care less if he was growing 100 plants, Its just the way they look at things...and if you are legal then there should be no problems. Its gonna like you get an inch and want a mile so to speak


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

rule no 1.
tell no fucker your growing"people always get jelous and grass"
esp fdd.lol
remember the 
picture of yourself thread
and the
where you from thread
and ellite member"paypal"
well somone pools all the info and gives it to the dea of feds.
thats what ive been told.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

i'm i having an extreme case of dejavu, or is this thread becoming redundant?


----------



## afirsttimer (Mar 27, 2008)

Yep, the thread just finished.... I'm out! Thanks for sharing the adventure.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm i having an extreme case of dejavu, or is this thread becoming redundant?



Maybe it's me, I dunno anyhow its no big deal


----------



## User24 (Mar 27, 2008)

for the record, I am glad to see other threads deleted, I am glad that some damn common sense has been displayed.

imo, this thread should be locked if its really over, and probably edited for content, especially the last 10+ pages, and all information that gives clues to location, identity, and cooperation from other people here.

oh, and delete this post also after people in appropriate places read it.

btw, thanks for sharing trent, it has been a very fun and educational experience for me.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the clones he took never rooted. he shut the rooter down after 2 weeks. that was 2 months ago.
> 
> i never saw a hydro table. must be a different thread.


Im pretty sure I remember seeing a thread like 'Trenton has gone hydro crazy' or something like that. I saw a table with 2 600 watt light. Ebb and Flo. The clones looked big and rooted. I haven't seen that thread in a while. Like it was deleated by staff or something. What is really going on here.


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 27, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Im pretty sure I remember seeing a thread like 'Trenton has gone hydro crazy' or something like that. I saw a table with 2 600 watt light. Ebb and Flo. The clones looked big and rooted. I haven't seen that thread in a while. Like it was deleated by staff or something. What is really going on here.


There are 100 clones in his hydro system in the upstairs room (I guess he bought them from fdd's friend). But, he also had 60 clones that he took from this grow to put in his ez cloner and another 20 that were put in rockwool cubes. Here are the pics of his ez cloner. Isn't it supposed to be EZ? Maybe he was using bleach for nutes and thats how he got 100% failure rate on 60 clones in an ez cloner?????
Makes perfect sense.
I'm also pretty sure hes not moving since he prob has at least a one year lease in a house like that. Plus, it would be hard to move 180 plants to another house...oops, I mean 120 plants if the 60 did die. 
So, how about some pics?


----------



## User24 (Mar 27, 2008)

Its already been said what is going on. Trent got paranoid and irritated by all the talk of being over the Federal 5 year minimum sentence 100 plants limit... there was also too much information that could be used to narrow down his identity in my opinion and put him in trouble. it was a good story, but now its over.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

User24 said:


> it was a good story, but now its over.


i know, take a chill pill joe. 

i appreciate all that he did do for us. he didnt have to show any of his grow if he didnt want to. who cares what happened to his clones or his plants. maybe he's trying to keep his ass virgin and stay on the DL. 

not trying to be a dink, but lets not get upset over him not continuing to show his bizz.


----------



## panhead (Mar 27, 2008)

AverageJoe21 said:


> There are 100 clones in his hydro system in the upstairs room (I guess he bought them from fdd's friend). But, he also had 60 clones that he took from this grow to put in his ez cloner and another 20 that were put in rockwool cubes. Here are the pics of his ez cloner. Isn't it supposed to be EZ? Maybe he was using bleach for nutes and thats how he got 100% failure rate on 60 clones in an ez cloner?????
> Makes perfect sense.
> I'm also pretty sure hes not moving since he prob has at least a one year lease in a house like that. Plus, it would be hard to move 180 plants to another house...oops, I mean 120 plants if the 60 did die.
> So, how about some pics?


Dude wtf is up with you & this stupid shit,what good can possibly come from you doing this,just let it go.

We just went through this Sherlock Holmes shit in another thread,it sucked then & it sucks now,let whoever "trenton" is fade away.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 27, 2008)

IMO everyone that was talking all that FED stuff ruined it for everyone.. Obviously people now what could happen to them if they do grow but they don't need it thrown in there face every 10 post about how long they are going to prison for. No one wants to hear that all the time. Who could really balame trenton. He has a grow long showing eveyone something awsome and people have to ruin it buy saying 'what if?'. What if, a lot of stuff could happen. Diane Riche (or however you spell her name) was busted with 6 plants by the feds. Should we go ruin everyone's grow log on RIU by sketching them out of the concequences of growing. I wish everyone was just cool and we could have enjoyed this thread together in a mature manner.. Who knows or cares what kind of car 'trenton' drives? I enjoyed looking at his plans and I didn't care that he had 60 or if he had 2.. They are awsome plants too see. It was an insperation to me.. People are posting all the info they have 'gathered' on this thread. Man leave the guy alone maybe he wasn't worring about the FEDs but nosy people on here prying into his life.. Man, there was actually people that thought he was in Belair buying a helecoptor.. Who cares.. See what happens when you don't stick to topic. At least this wasn't a chicks growlog with like 100 lonely dudes tring to hit on her..


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok so if trenton is so fuckign worried and wotn post up any post harvest pictures of the strains (something I enjoy to look at because im always curoius about adding new genetics to my garden) Why dont you jsut delete this thread as well...its full of a bunch of empty promises that Trent made. 

Pictures of the plants, pictures of the viper, pictures of the harvest. If I have to I will go back and find every promise he made and then proceeded to break. Along with you other guys that said you would go to his place and get some pictures for us. 

Fuck this thread its garbage. 150+ pages are off topic and theres only a handful photos scattered here and there....

You need to add something to the title so people dont waste their fucking time like I did following this thread for weeks upon weeks only to be let down. 

Its not just about SEEING bud Fdd....

Like I said im always looking for new genetics, and yes FDD of course we care about how the plant grows but the final product of the strains we are curious about is what matters most. We dont smoke that nice huge main stem or all those pretty green leaves....unless i decide to grow industrial hemp.

I wouldnt care so much if trent hadnt made those promises and then all you guys making a bunch of excuses for him are ridiculous.


----------



## panhead (Mar 27, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> its full of a bunch of empty promises that Trent made.
> 
> Pictures of the plants, pictures of the viper, pictures of the harvest. If I have to I will go back and find every promise he made and then proceeded to break. Along with you other guys that said you would go to his place and get some pictures for us.


Promises ? this is the internet what do promises have to do with anything are people not allowed to drop a subject that is getting bad press or giving them a bad vibe.

Shit like whats going on in this thread make m,e wonder why anybody in their right mind would ever start a journal if its going to haunt them.

Remember there are people here facing 15 years & $500,000 fines for their grow if their caught.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 27, 2008)

panhead said:


> Remember there are people here facing 15 years & $500,000 fines for their grow if their caught.


Not to diss you but this is what Im talking about. Everyone knows the punishments but we don't need them thrown in our face every 10 posts.. That is why we didn't get pictures. And No he doesn't owe them to you. If he doesn't want to post he doesn't have to and he probably dosen't want to post because of eveyone bringing up prison time left and right..


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 27, 2008)

Guys, the only reason why I pointed this stuff out is because we were made to look like fools. I understand that Trenton prob got scared and I would have too. But, don't lie to us. People on this forum are smart and remember the stuff that they read. So, when you contradict what has been written you are playing us for fools. 
No, we aren't nosy people on here prying into his life...HE posted it all here for us to read. We didn't pry anything out of him. HE told us about the viper and the whole heli thing was started by the infamous FDD2BLK.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 27, 2008)

AverageJoe21 said:


> Guys, the only reason why I pointed this stuff out is because we were made to look like fools. I understand that Trenton prob got scared and I would have too. But, don't lie to us. People on this forum are smart and remember the stuff that they read. So, when you contradict what has been written you are playing us for fools.
> No, we aren't nosy people on here prying into his life...HE posted it all here for us to read. We didn't pry anything out of him. HE told us about the viper and the whole heli thing was started by the infamous FDD2BLK.


yup


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 27, 2008)

^^^ vouchhh


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 27, 2008)

AverageJoe21 said:


> Guys, the only reason why I pointed this stuff out is because *we were made to look like fools*. I understand that Trenton prob got scared and I would have too. *But, don't lie to us*. People on this forum are smart and remember the stuff that they read. So, when you contradict what has been written you are playing us for fools.
> No, we aren't nosy people on here prying into his life...HE posted it all here for us to read. We didn't pry anything out of him. HE told us about the viper and the whole heli thing was started by the infamous FDD2BLK.


i agree on those 2 points! i mean i understand...dont play us like boo boo the fool...

BUT at the same time....we all should really just forget about it. i mean cmon. why not forget about it?

its like when you have a mistress....and im with my ol lady...if i say dont call bitch, dont call! forget about me, it, the whole scenario ya feel?


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> ya feel?


i feel



your a pimp btw..  "dont call bitch, im with the ol'lady" lmao 

out


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

let's clarify this......

i admitted to deleting the hydro thread and stated why. continue to call me a liar and it just makes you look like an ass.

i showed pics of the ready to harvest crop. what more do you want? he is still drying and trimming so there is yet to be a final weight.

the EZ cloner failed, hence the fact you don't see it posted. my buddy grows mothers. if your were keeping up on the hydro thread, BEFORE I DELETED IT, you would see that trenton was growing purple erkel and NEW YORK city diesel. clones he purchased from my friend. he got 137 total. some went to me and some where beaten up and died. 


what exactly is it you people feel you are OWED? 

what do you want? 

want is the point of the last 5 pages?

i REALLY do not understand what all the fuss is about. if you tell me i will try to help. fuck, i've gone over and taken pics, i've called him, i answered for him, yet you ASSHOLES still attack me. thanks, glad i could help. 


i'm really confused here.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)

I love you fdd.........who are these people talking down anyways??? nobody's!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)

Trenton handle your business..in the business your in the internet forum should not be too high on the list of important things to worry about....HANDLE IT..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 27, 2008)

shit i feel like if they say to forget about it....shit forget about it!!!!!!


lets embrace and hide and harbor our brothers, not exploit them!!!!!

trenton really doesnt owe us shit.

fdd tried to give you all some pics and damn still aint good enough. hell what is? catch22 around this motherfucker. damn if ya do, damned if ya dont. wtf


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 27, 2008)

if yall want bud porn you should visit Medical Marijuana Strain Reviews And Global Marijuana News


----------



## panhead (Mar 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> shit i feel like if they say to forget about it....shit forget about it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> lets embrace and hide and harbor our brothers, not exploit them!!!!!
> ...


Thats what im talking about right there,whoever this guy is he's lost interest in taking part in the thread,whatever his reasons are they are his own & valid to him,thats all that matters.

Still, FDD comming up with the helicopter was good shit


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

panhead said:


> Thats what im talking about right there,whoever this guy is he's lost interest in taking part in the thread,whatever his reasons are they are his own & valid to him,thats all that matters.
> 
> Still, FDD comming up with the helicopter was good shit



i bought one, .............https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/58960-i-just-bought-new-helicopter.html

gotta be careful about what you "assume" people. the truth may just be too shocking for you. 



time to smoke some more green crack. i have a run down on a cutting. i talked to a lady that has a mother but it's in recovery right now. spider mites. she said when she gets a good cutting she will hook me up.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd Helicopters are awsome you should look into this one next I sell them at my work and they rock!!
Horizon Hobby: Blade CX2 RTF Electric Coaxial Micro Helicopter by E-flite (EFLH1250)
as far as trenton goes just let it go and wish him the best guys really you can find other things to do. (like fly helicopters)


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

doctorD said:


> fdd Helicopters are awsome you should look into this one next I sell them at my work and they rock!!
> Horizon Hobby: Blade CX2 RTF Electric Coaxial Micro Helicopter by E-flite (EFLH1250)
> as far as trenton goes just let it go and wish him the best guys really you can find other things to do. (like fly helicopters)



damn you!!!!! i am so buying one of those. just gotta wait on a few things. i'm having a lot of fun with mine but it doesn't fly forward fast enough and the battery only lasts a few minutes.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 27, 2008)

The one in the link will fly for 10-15 min per charge. Its prettty easy to fly and is a true hobby grade heli. That means every part can be replaced if it breaks so you dont fly once and through it away. It can also do everything a real heli can do it just cant go upside down like the more advanced ones. Trust me youll love it!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 27, 2008)

how's the range?


shit you could add a camera and led for at night


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 27, 2008)

I bet you could chech for peoples grow op with IR ont that


----------



## doctorD (Mar 27, 2008)

the one i like can go about 300 yards so it will be out of sight before you lose controll.
As far as onboard cam....
YouTube - Blade CX Onboard Video


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

doctorD said:


> the one i like can go about 300 yards so it will be out of sight before you lose controll.
> As far as onboard cam....
> YouTube - Blade CX Onboard Video




i'm sold.  thank you. 



hey everyone, FDD'S GONNA BUY A HELICOPTER WITH ALL HIS DRUG MONIES!!!!!


----------



## edux10 (Mar 27, 2008)

Still what happend to trents other grow thread? Did it get deleted?


----------



## doctorD (Mar 27, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Still what happend to trents other grow thread? Did it get deleted?


WTF are you just trying to start trouble??? try reading the thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

doctorD said:


> WTF are you just trying to start trouble??? try reading the thread.



and i'm the one who gets attacked. lol. 
what is wrong with these people? hahahaha


----------



## doctorD (Mar 27, 2008)

Ive done a bit of attacking here so i thought id deffent the thread. Plus I dont like people that are to lazy to read. I had to read all the bullshit on the last few pages so he should to. Idk i could be nuts.


----------



## BIGSIX (Mar 27, 2008)

so of you guys crack me up, gettin all bent sideways like a taiwanese hooker on special night, just because homeboy didnt post up some pics of his shit or give a final weight....what the fuck does any of that really matter? you saw the grow happen, saw the progress, and fdd gave you shots of the plants right before harvest....they arent gonna look much different now. I think something that some of u guys forget, is that regardless of where you are in the states, our hobby is 100% illegal to the feds, and maybe trento realized that this thread became very very high profile, very very quick and was perhaps a bit to revealing for his own safety. I mean hell guys, this is the internet, dont let some thread consume you.....This was a very good first grow, and a good thread for the most part, but some of you guys are ridiculous, the way your acting about some pics and being "lied" too.....like i have said before props to trenton on his effort, and really guys stop acting like this thread is the be all, end all grow thread, shit i just got home from visitng a friends op that blows this outta the water, 5 fold.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

BIGSIX said:


> so of you guys crack me up, gettin all bent sideways like a taiwanese hooker on special night, just because homeboy didnt post up some pics of his shit or give a final weight....what the fuck does any of that really matter? you saw the grow happen, saw the progress, and fdd gave you shots of the plants right before harvest....they arent gonna look much different now. I think something that some of u guys forget, is that regardless of where you are in the states, our hobby is 100% illegal to the feds, and maybe trento realized that this thread became very very high profile, very very quick and was perhaps a bit to revealing for his own safety. I mean hell guys, this is the internet, dont let some thread consume you.....This was a very good first grow, and a good thread for the most part, but some of you guys are ridiculous, the way your acting about some pics and being "lied" too.....like i have said before props to trenton on his effort, and really guys stop acting like this thread is the be all, end all grow thread, shit i just got home from visitng a friends op that blows this outta the water, 5 fold.



it's these damn CFL growers. think they're all that.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 27, 2008)

posting just so yall can check the sig!!!!

fucking hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGSIX (Mar 27, 2008)

as a side note, is it just me or does fdd have the highest post count ever seen in a forum of any kind, or is it just me? wow i said "is it me" twice......my bad.


----------



## aeroponics (Mar 27, 2008)

BIGSIX said:


> as a side note, is it just me or does fdd have the highest post count ever seen in a forum of any kind, or is it just me? wow i said "is it me" twice......my bad.


No 3 Times


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

BIGSIX said:


> as a side note, is it just me or does fdd have the highest post count ever seen in a forum of any kind, or is it just me? wow i said "is it me" twice......my bad.


it's all a lie. 
who they really comin' for? .......YouTube - Bad Boys


----------



## doctorD (Mar 27, 2008)

thats one more lol


----------



## Brux013 (Mar 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> let's clarify this......
> 
> i admitted to deleting the hydro thread and stated why. continue to call me a liar and it just makes you look like an ass.
> 
> ...


See we don't owe you an apology. And that statement there is to reply to a previous one stating you deserve an apology. The fact of the matter is, you wouldn't be acting all arrogant about this whole matter if trenton didn't clue you in with his whole experiment. You're acting like a douche, no offense. I'm not here to flame you. But I'm pretty much got an impression that you think you don't owe us a thing. See, you fail to understand we all have been watching this thread day in and day out. Sacrificing a good amount of time, as if it was a story, a great story, being told to us. Then at the end of the story just seize because you think its in YOUR best interest. You have the right to do that, which is fine. But don't think we're going to respect that.

The thing that annoys me is that you speak on behalf of Trenton, as if you're the voice of him. Which you probably are and I'm not going to question that. Its annoying. You think you're somebody because you pay 5 bucks a month for a weed symbol next to your name. Dude, its a thread. We all know that, but we all think YOU TWO owe it to all of us by wrapping this thread up. Show us the end results, curing, drying, bagging? The aftermath, whatever. Thats what we are 'complaining' about.


As for the dismissive, I don't know what hydroponic set-up you're talking about, must be a different thread. That was pretty shady. Sure you didn't directly lie but you did turn it into a direction where you didn't know what the guy who made a GREAT POINT(who right off the bat, his name I don't know) was talking about. This is my opinion and only to be taken in to account by yourself, I think you're a douche.

Trenton good job, congrats on the whole thing, if you guys decide not to post any pictures, thats cool but good work on the first and sounds like, last grow... I probably won't post any more to avoid any confrontation on the matter. I'm not here to start anything just saying what needed to be said...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 28, 2008)

some of yall smoking on some booboo!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 28, 2008)

I do wish we could see or hear about how the drying and the cure is going. It can be the hardest time for a grower. I can understand trenton wanting to keep a low profile, I know I start to get a bit edgy as harvest gets close. I worry about everything. As I said id like to have the chance to keep learning from this thread and everyone that posts on it. Im always interested in problems people have with the dry and cure and what they do (or dont) to make the finished product tight tasty and stinky. Thats the only place my skills are really lacking I just havent liked my finished in the past. I have had to fight mites in the past so I think that had a huge effect. Im sure the buds had lots of dead mites plus all the sprays i used to try to kill them. I have moved to a new house so i hope it wont be a problem again.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2008)

Brux013 said:


> See we don't owe you an apology. And that statement there is to reply to a previous one stating you deserve an apology. The fact of the matter is, you wouldn't be acting all arrogant about this whole matter if trenton didn't clue you in with his whole experiment. You're acting like a douche, no offense. I'm not here to flame you. But I'm pretty much got an impression that you think you don't owe us a thing. See, you fail to understand we all have been watching this thread day in and day out. Sacrificing a good amount of time, as if it was a story, a great story, being told to us. Then at the end of the story just seize because you think its in YOUR best interest. You have the right to do that, which is fine. But don't think we're going to respect that.
> 
> The thing that annoys me is that you speak on behalf of Trenton, as if you're the voice of him. Which you probably are and I'm not going to question that. Its annoying. You think you're somebody because you pay 5 bucks a month for a weed symbol next to your name. Dude, its a thread. We all know that, but we all think YOU TWO owe it to all of us by wrapping this thread up. Show us the end results, curing, drying, bagging? The aftermath, whatever. Thats what we are 'complaining' about.
> 
> ...



i'm a douche? who the fuck are you? the grow is over. move on. 

you're welcome for the updates. i did my best. 


how ungrateful.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i came, i saw, i called them done. damn this purple is stooooooony.
> 
> thank you for everything my friend. welcome to the fabulous life of the ganja farmer. you did it.  YouTube - GANJA FARMER
> 
> ...




hey assholes, remember these? i personally drove over there to take these pics for you. fuck me!!!!!!


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 28, 2008)

go smoke some more ya'll... sheesh


----------



## arieswebb (Mar 28, 2008)

I Thank You FDD !
You did a great job helping Trenton and I appreciate your efforts !
You went above and beyond by going over to take pics for us and telling us what was going on !
Some people just have no respect !
They need to watch out for the karma !
Thanks again !
Grow on !
Peace


----------



## KingOfBud (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks T and fdd. Pictures were great of you to do fdd, don't let these douche bags piss you off


----------



## uberpea (Mar 28, 2008)

this thread needs to just be deleted... nothing good will come of this

Duece.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hey assholes, remember these? i personally drove over there to take these pics for you. fuck me!!!!!!


Thank you Fdd....you did try...BUT IT WASNT GOOD ENOUGH! 


just kidding




honestly though are we gonna get a dry weight estimate?


----------



## slackjack (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh man, I came in on this thread at the wrong time, it looked real fun to start out though. Ill buds!

haha, fdd...cfl growers
hahahaha


----------



## multisonic (Mar 28, 2008)

Not sure if it was said but did he make his 6lb mark?


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 28, 2008)

Suck my KAK FDD you suck and you know it


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Man alot of angry stoners up in this thread sheesh 

I think alot of you need to chills and smoke yourself one for real


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 28, 2008)

GotBeat5.0 said:


> Man alot of angry stoners up in this thread sheesh
> 
> I think alot of you need to chills and smoke yourself one for real


Yeah like that fucking asshole zekedogg  hahahaha


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 28, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Suck my KAK FDD you suck and you know it


someone ran out of chronic.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 28, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> someone ran out of chronic.


if zeke saying that means he ran out of chronic...then he never has chronic because he is always saying stuff like that.

He isnt serious.....just so you know.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> if zeke saying that means he ran out of chronic...then he never has chronic because he is always saying stuff like that.
> 
> He isnt serious.....just so you know.


i know  ty

i noticed from his "", but i like to joke around too


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 28, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> i know  ty
> 
> i noticed from his "", but i like to joke around too



Well in that case 

*FUCK YOU ALL!!!!!*


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Well in that case
> 
> *FUCK YOU ALL!!!!!*


just spreading some more spam... as this is the only thing this thread is good for now. 

stop whining you little bitch.... i would have taken it as a joke, but you didnt post any funny smilies. 

are you a hott girl? because i might be interested in


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 28, 2008)

Ohhh oops...well heres the smilies


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 28, 2008)

you should change your name to IM TARDED instead of WE TARDED...because im sure as hell not retarded like you


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> you should change your name to IM TARDED instead of WE TARDED...because im sure as hell not retarded like you


lol, to shay..... 

stfu. got suck on your mothers nipple you little baby.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hey assholes, remember these? i personally drove over there to take these pics for you. fuck me!!!!!!


Wow, I actually never saw those. This thread was too cluttered with drama to get any real info. Why is everyone complaining? Those trees are just about done in those pictures. By now everyone should have gotten motivated to grow their own crops and be staring at those all day. sheesh..


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Wow, I actually never saw those. This thread was too cluttered with drama to get any real info. Why is everyone complaining? Those trees are just about done in those pictures. By now everyone should have gotten motivated to grow their own crops and be staring at those all day. sheesh..



he's trimmed up a lb of the sour D so far. he's trimming alone so it's taking a long time. he is guessing 5 lbs total dry weight for the WHOLE grow.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 28, 2008)

whats the estimation again? buds loose 75% of its wet weight to water evaporation? for example if you have 4#'s wet, you will get 1# dry.... is that right?


----------



## kingpapawawa (Mar 28, 2008)

Saw him this afternoon tending to his outdoor grow!


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 28, 2008)

kingpapawawa said:


> Saw him this afternoon tending to his outdoor grow!


psst... lol... looks like you spent some time on that one  thanks for the laugh


----------



## iFeeLikeDying (Mar 28, 2008)

is FDD trenton's public rep. or what? tell that douche to come back


----------



## edux10 (Mar 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> he's trimmed up a lb of the sour D so far. he's trimming alone so it's taking a long time. he is guessing 5 lbs total dry weight for the WHOLE grow.


Not bad there were 6 lights right. 1000 watts each. Sweet. The best you can really pull off a kilowatt is like 2 pounds right.. Thanks for the response fdd. Nice photos..


----------



## Token (Mar 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> he's trimmed up a lb of the sour D so far. he's trimming alone so it's taking a long time. he is guessing 5 lbs total dry weight for the WHOLE grow. [/quote
> 
> So five pounds for 60 plants... let me do the math around an Oz 1/4 per plant under 6000 watts. big numbers always sound impressive before you do the math


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2008)

iFeeLikeDying said:


> is FDD trenton's public rep. or what? tell that douche to come back



i get paid in green crack........................


----------



## soulflyx2k (Mar 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i get paid in green crack................View attachment 92449........


i want ur job..!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2008)

soulflyx2k said:


> i want ur job..!


first you have to be a hypocritical lying douche.


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone know what the wholesale price is for an ounce?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 29, 2008)

AverageJoe21 said:


> Anyone know what the wholesale price is for an ounce?


about 650 maine!


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 29, 2008)

> about 650 maine!


thats bullshit....lol...round here its 300-400 depending on how hard up i am on funds...peace az


----------



## fanta (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow I just read this whole story. At first I was on edge clicking the next button like flipping over the next page in a great fiction noval. Then ... the whole fucking thread fell apart... Wow I just have to say 90% of you people posting in this thread are fucking morons that should have your fingers chopped off. Trenton one hell of a show! Thanks for the entertainment and inspiration.

Fdd and al b fuct are the only 2 reason i read on these forums. SHow a little fucking respect for the wise and willing to help. 

Peace out, back to my lurk status.


----------



## ccodiane (Mar 29, 2008)

fanta said:


> Wow I just read this whole story. At first I was on edge clicking the next button like flipping over the next page in a great fiction noval. Then ... the whole fucking thread fell apart... Wow I just have to say 90% of you people posting in this thread are fucking morons that should have your fingers chopped off. Trenton one hell of a show! Thanks for the entertainment and inspiration.
> 
> Fdd and al b fuct are the only 2 reason i read on these forums. SHow a little fucking respect for the wise and willing to help.
> 
> Peace out, back to my lurk status.


----------



## mattykyp (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah on ya trenton!!! Love the thread but agree with FANTA... way to many cock heads in this one! pce


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> thats bullshit....lol...round here its 300-400 depending on how hard up i am on funds...peace az



fasho times get hard maine!!!!


----------



## kochab (Mar 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i agree on those 2 points! i mean i understand...dont play us like boo boo the fool...
> 
> BUT at the same time....we all should really just forget about it. i mean cmon. why not forget about it?
> 
> its like when you have a mistress....and im with my ol lady...if i say dont call bitch, dont call! forget about me, it, the whole scenario ya feel?


Atlanta bitches seem to have some bad habit of that for some reason.....
i was laughing like a mofo when you said that because ive seen about 3 other people quote the same thing exactlly.
and then is saw this



fdd2blk said:


> let's clarify this......
> 
> i admitted to deleting the hydro thread and stated why. continue to call me a liar and it just makes you look like an ass.
> 
> ...


roflmao.
and i was listening to that song by gorrilaz, A"clint eastwood"
~eargh, someone finally let me out of my cage......~



but yeah
for real. damn cant a brotha chill from the net a bit without getting someones weathers so ruffled. I mean i didnt know u folks got so attached......


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL!!!! attached LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## kochab (Mar 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LOL!!!! attached LMAO!!!!!!!


u get up this early or u aint been to sleap yet folk? last night was a blast around here my way man... kinda reminded me of a couple high school parties i dont remember that much of.

damn i just realized how much your ass has been posting since i left. youve gotten more than me now...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2008)

i had a little nap. laid the little ones to bed and my ol lady had to work the late night, so she woke me up when she got home..... just so i could roll her a blunt  im about to start pre rolling blunts for her ass!!!!!

funny how she is now sleep and my ass is up!

and yea i guess you can say i've been posting more, feeling a little bit more comfy. helping out and shit!!!


----------



## kochab (Mar 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i had a little nap. laid the little ones to bed and my ol lady had to work the late night, so she woke me up when she got home..... just so i could roll her a blunt  im about to start pre rolling blunts for her ass!!!!!
> 
> funny how she is now sleep and my ass is up!
> 
> and yea i guess you can say i've been posting more, feeling a little bit more comfy. helping out and shit!!!


yo teach her ass to roll. any girl i ever had learned if she wanted to smoke blunts or joints cause i dont like em and feel they need to learn if they wanna smoke em.
good u got more involved, u know your shit well enough to set some of these noobs on right.


oh everyone that sees this go check out this thread
https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/60869-thought-something-would-make-killer.html#post680341


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 29, 2008)

the best growers in the world (not me of course id love half that) get a gram per watt of light
2.2# per 1000watt light is as good as any grower can do
so if u figure half that ........1.1# per light X 6 lights 6.6# would be a really good first grow...... just my opinion
i have 2 600 watt lights so 42 ounces is my ultimate goal....love to get half that my second grow...shooting for 24 ounces
here is one of my ladies about a month away from harvest
have around 30 of these under my lights


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

dagobaker said:


> the best growers in the world (not me of course id love half that) get a gram per watt of light
> 2.2# per 1000watt light is as good as any grower can do
> so if u figure half that ........1.1# per light X 6 lights 6.6# would be a really good first grow...... just my opinion
> i have 2 600 watt lights so 42 ounces is my ultimate goal....love to get half that my second grow...shooting for 24 ounces
> ...


that's a nice fat little bush there. i can see an ounce off that plant.


----------



## kenaz (Mar 29, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Not to diss you but this is what Im talking about. Everyone knows the punishments but we don't need them thrown in our face every 10 posts.. That is why we didn't get pictures. And No he doesn't owe them to you. If he doesn't want to post he doesn't have to and he probably dosen't want to post because of eveyone bringing up prison time left and right..


Actually, I'm pretty sure that a lot of the people reading this forum DON'T know the punishments connected with their grow... or worse, they figure they will never get busted and hence have no reason to worry.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 29, 2008)

kenaz said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure that a lot of the people reading this forum DON'T know the punishments connected with their grow... or worse, they figure they will never get busted and hence have no reason to worry.


 

QuityerBitchin Bitch


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> QuityerBitchin Bitch


Was he bitchin??? did I miss something? STFU


----------



## unknownpropheT (Mar 29, 2008)

lol wow 4 days of reading on and off that is.Killer first grow,Imagine the second with all that equipment and new found knowledge.

O btw whats fddblk or whatever your name is stand for?


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 29, 2008)

faded to black

a reference to that poosome metallica band


----------



## abudsmoker (Mar 29, 2008)

Well after looking at page 211 you see a very small set of plants, 

You see plants with very poor stem vigor, especially picture 2 showing trentons lack of care. 

i felt trent had growing experence, he went big and over all the health was poor. you can clearly see there are some fat colas but alot of lower grade smoke. 

things like pests mold and being lazy are obvious. To go out like this thread did is poor. 
To classify this grow as a a good job??? I would not..... 

i have seen my garden go to shit before, i could see issues without pictures...


FDD when some one lets the pot die on the stem trimming is a bitch......
saying he is fast trimming is a joke, i felt alot of responces fell along these lines. 
one day he scares you, the next you paise him? 

I had higher expectations.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> Well after looking at page 211 you see a very small set of plants,
> 
> You see plants with very poor stem vigor, especially picture 2 showing trentons lack of care.
> 
> ...


i never said he was a fast trimmer. i've been saying he was alone and it was taking a long time.

he scared me until i actually talked to him and got the "true" story. i was judging my opinions on hearsay and i was wrong for that. do you realize a used viper is only 25 grand? that's really not a whole lot on a 3 year loan. is it? this stupid honda is almost 20....... 2006 Honda CRV EX 4WD20k miles

things like that......... i was wrong and have openly admitted it. 


for a first time grower and pretty much being left alone he did ok. he made back what he invested anyways and learned a lot. the only time i ever "really helped" were the times i posted pics. i posted pics every time i went over there. i don't think it was but a handful of times. and then it was something like "they need nitrogen" then i would leave. it wasn't like i was over there every night helping tend to things. i offered opinions here and there. 

once again this is a newbie grow. first time ever for him. believe it or not. 




i will never do this again publicly. you're all very welcome.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 29, 2008)

He made some friends too right? or where you and him buddys before that?


----------



## edux10 (Mar 29, 2008)

And if that is a first grow that is a lot better (or bigger) than I have done so I can learn from it and that is cool.. If this was a book that I bought I would be pissed because it had no ending but this is a post on the internet and there were a lot of legit topics being discussed. It is kind of cool to see posts like 'i don't know, something is wrong' then someone come and help and then they are like way stoaked on it..


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

all i ever did was try to help. i still don't understand the need to judge me. i'm really baffled by all this. everyone begs and begs for updates. i feel bad so i get in my truck and drive across town and take pics and do my best to keep everyone posted and now everyone seems to find the need to ridicule me for nit. wtf is wrong with all of you. i should just go back and delete all MY pics. just fuckin' rude if you ask me. i don't expect to be blow or anything, hell not even thanked. i do it for fun. but what's with all the hard words? really confused here. sorry for not being "the perfect spokesman". maybe someone else can drive over there from now on. 


what were you all expecting? 



i smile as i type this. just so you know. 

green crack, yeah, yeah........


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

edux10 said:


> And if that is a first grow that is a lot better (or bigger) than I have done so I can learn from it and that is cool.. If this was a book that I bought I would be pissed because it had no ending but this is a post on the internet and there were a lot of legit topics being discussed. It is kind of cool to see posts like 'i don't know, something is wrong' then someone come and help and then they are like way stoaked on it..



what would be a good ending and i'll do my best to get it for you. 

he is trimming and taking it to the compassion center little by little so there really are no "full harvest" pics. he's drying in a small closet and it was empty last time i was there.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 29, 2008)

edit. I see now.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well I think everyone did their best. I know it is hard to get updates up sometimes.. People have lives beyond this too.. Everyone basically got pics from begining to end. They were just small clones at the start and there are pics of them full grown too..


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Well I think everyone did their best. I know it is hard to get updates up sometimes.. People have lives beyond this too.. Everyone basically got pics from begining to end. They were just small clones at the start and there are pics of them full grown too..



that's what i thought. 




i think maybe everyone expected a care package or something.


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 30, 2008)

Fdd Its all good, just take it with a grain of sand my friend. 

You didn't start this tread but you have put your time, energy and effort trying to keep it going. 

So thanks for that.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 30, 2008)

True that.. Life gets busy sometimes. Some may think that plants grow on themselves are don't require that much time. They can't be more wrong. Its like a full time job depending on what your system is and I think that he was handwatering them, am I wrong.. Doning all that and then trying to update all the time can be very time consuming.. I hope all the hating has stopped.. Someone else go and grow something now..


----------



## roseypanties (Mar 30, 2008)

Seen this for about three months, did you ever yield anything??


----------



## jEthereal (Mar 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> all i ever did was try to help. i still don't understand the need to judge me. i'm really baffled by all this. everyone begs and begs for updates. i feel bad so i get in my truck and drive across town and take pics and do my best to keep everyone posted and now everyone seems to find the need to ridicule me for nit. wtf is wrong with all of you. i should just go back and delete all MY pics. just fuckin' rude if you ask me. i don't expect to be blow or anything, hell not even thanked. i do it for fun. but what's with all the hard words? really confused here. sorry for not being "the perfect spokesman". maybe someone else can drive over there from now on.
> 
> 
> what were you all expecting?
> ...


iv'e only been a member for a few days, but i've been growing for a couple years. a newfound friend just saved me $300-$400 with all the equipment he is borrowing me. 

Without people like you my friend, surely the world would be a sad place.

To hell with the haters and miscreants- some people just don't 'get it,' for whatever reason. I applaud you for helping this first-time grower. If only everyone was about the KNOWLEDGE, instead of "I WANT PICS, WHERE ARE THE PICS? YOU PROMISED PICS, FUCK YOU MAN!!!" etc,etc,etc....

Kudos to you sir.

jE


----------



## Token (Mar 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's what i thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not anyone wants a care package, but All you Cali growers paint a picture that's not really there, like i said in a post earlier big numbers sound impressive before you do the math... meaning 4000 to 6000 watts is a big RED flag and to do that risk for low yielding plants is dumb an Oz an a 1/4 per plant, you can easily do that with 400watts per tray not a 1000, he should have yielded around 7 pounds+ easy. And good for you taking pic's making all those cflers wonder about growing a real plant.


and sorry if this sounds rude but it's truful, and trenton good first grow and i did the same thing you did i went out and bought a 2007 Yamaha R6 for my fun but you get past the fact you can do 165mph and the cops don't even try to catch you because they know one day they will.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2008)

Token said:


> It's not anyone wants a care package, but All you Cali growers paint a picture that's not really there, like i said in a post earlier big numbers sound impressive before you do the math... meaning 4000 to 6000 watts is a big RED flag and to do that risk for low yielding plants is dumb an Oz an a 1/4 per plant, you can easily do that with 400watts per tray not a 1000, he should have yielded around 7 pounds+ easy. And good for you taking pic's making all those cflers wonder about growing a real plant.
> 
> 
> and sorry if this sounds rude but it's truful, and trenton good first grow and i did the same thing you did i went out and bought a 2007 Yamaha R6 for my fun but you get past the fact you can do 165mph and the cops don't even try to catch you because they know one day they will.




looking in your gallery i see this is all sooooooo true. pfssst. 

still no "final" weight. only guesstimates.


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 30, 2008)

I would like my care package please....


----------



## Token (Mar 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> looking in your gallery i see this is all sooooooo true. pfssst.
> 
> still no "final" weight. only guesstimates.


haha ok I added a few things in there from last year.fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2008)

Token said:


> haha ok I added a few things in there from last year.fdd


why are they all stretched and stemmy?  and those are NOT 45 gram plants, 20 tops. they're just a bunch of popcorn buds. sorry.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 30, 2008)

There really is not final weight until it is all dried and trimmed I would assume..


----------



## Token (Mar 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> why are they all stretched and stemmy?  and those are NOT 45 gram plants, 20 tops. they're just a bunch of popcorn buds. sorry.


That's only 4-5weeks into flowering they not only filled out but tighten up as well.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2008)

40 plants, 2000 watts of HPS, 2 lbs dry weight. damnit, fucked up again...............

i really should stop helping these people. i do nothing but fuck up their yields.


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 30, 2008)

> ... meaning 4000 to 6000 watts is a big RED flag


space heaters normally operate at about 2000watts..so in a house in the winter mabbee at night your cold an run a couple all night...4k right there...4-6 is not a red flag..stupitity is a red flag...peace az


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2008)

edux10 said:


> There really is not final weight until it is all dried and trimmed I would assume..



i keep saying that in between bong loads of this fine ass weed.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 40 plants, 2000 watts of HPS, 2 lbs dry weight. damnit, fucked up again.........View attachment 93573......
> 
> i really should stop helping these people. i do nothing but fuck up their yields.


What set up was 40 plants and 2kwatts? Wasn't trent 60 plants and 6 hps?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2008)

edux10 said:


> What set up was 40 plants and 2kwatts? Wasn't trent 60 plants and 6 hps?


 20 plants per light. this was a flood and drain hydro table. he pretty much has yielded 2 lbs every harvest for the last 3 years.


----------



## Token (Mar 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 40 plants, 2000 watts of HPS, 2 lbs dry weight. damnit, fucked up again.........View attachment 93573......
> 
> i really should stop helping these people. i do nothing but fuck up their yields.


Damn maybe, a 4*4 tray nine plants 4-5gallon pots under 1k light has the ability to make 2 1/4 pounds, thats a 1/4 pound per plant


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2008)

Token said:


> Damn maybe, a 4*4 tray nine plants 4-5gallon pots under 1k light has the ability to make 2 1/4 pounds, thats a 1/4 pound per plant




wait a minute. 40 plants, 2000 watts, 2 lbs.

448 x 2 = 896
896g divided by 2000w = .448 grams per watt

896 grams divided by 40 plants = 22.4 grams per plant 

that's less than an ounce.






now if you can get 2.25lbs off a 1000 watter and i want to see.


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now if you can get 2.25lbs off a 1000 watter and i want to see.


have you forgotten about that lovely little island?

some people do get those numbers...


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 31, 2008)

haha


> some people do get those numbers.


not just some but most i'd reckon..lol...peace az


----------



## dagobaker (Mar 31, 2008)

my goal for 2x600 hps is about 32 ounces for 10 week flowering
not going to be easy but i think attainable the best possible would be 42 ounces but not really possible without co2 imo
working on my second grow and thinking about 24 ounces for 10 week grow
id rather go with 600 watt hps......even better on a mover because u can go even closer to the plants without burning


----------



## Brux013 (Mar 31, 2008)

Trenton's 6lb goal only made it to 2lb? Verify this for me? I don't feel like scrolling 10 pages in to catch up on the conversation, sorry...


----------



## Token (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm moving to hydro and using envy and the way my white widow 3r3 strain finished up outdoors i know that if i give it the proper care i can reach around 3-4oz per plant with a 3gallon hydro farm bucket under my 430 watt light, so my estimation for my next yield will be around a pound with five plants. now if i only hit 14oz my watt pre gram should be what?


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 31, 2008)

wouldnt more veg time make more pot?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

This what you talking about Mr. Fdd????
So what. The dudes got less than 100 posts.
You have hundreds and hundreds of people who love you dearly including some guys who would love nothing more than to hang off your balls and you even CARE about this guy?????

And he 'feels like dying' anyway so just shoot him and put him out of his misery.[quote=iFeeLikeDying;679455]is FDD trenton's public rep. or what? tell that douche to come back[/quote]


----------



## Brux013 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> This what you talking about Mr. Fdd????
> So what. The dudes got less than 100 posts.
> You have hundreds and hundreds of people who love you dearly including some guys who would love nothing more than to hang off your balls and you even CARE about this guy?????
> 
> And he 'feels like dying' anyway so just shoot him and put him out of his misery.[quote=iFeeLikeDying;679455]is FDD trenton's public rep. or what? tell that douche to come back


[/quote]
With all do respect, what does it matter if iFeelLikeDying has less than 100 posts or not. The guy has an opinion. In fact, that opinion was such a strong one, that it rattled FDD and made him lament about it to you. Goes to show how much FDD cares about what people think when he tries so hard to act like he doesn't. Again, not hating, clearing pointing out obvious things that again seem to be unnoticed. 


*vanishes within the night* muhahaha.....?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_Oh and here is another ballsy one with 75 posts to his name._

_I will gladly answer your question. _

_It does matter that 'Ifeellikedying' has less than 100 posts because he can't possible know Mr. Fdd like we do. Of course he cares what people think of him, regardless of how he acts. Thats just human nature BUT it also clearly shows the others that although he has taken on the role as a moderator here, he has some vulnerability like the rest of us and isn't immune to it. Anyone who has less than 100 posts here , including yourself my friend, has not seen the work and dedication this man has put into this site and the many people he has helped and inspired. He spends hours making threads showing members how to: harvest their crops, make their own hash, grow some monster plants, not to mention the hundreds of personal grow journals he visits just for for moral support._

_For someone to just join the site and have to degrade the very person who has breathed life into this site, is just disrepectful in MY opinion, 'cause I am allowed to have one also. Douche? WTF's wif that????_

_He has done more for this site than any one individual person including the owner and founder._
_Sorry Mr. Rollitup dude but ya know its true.peace:_

_The guy doesn't get paid and yet puts hours of his time here dealing with members like this. Not that I haven't been one of them._

_I think it is really sad that you grown men have absolutely NO PROBLEM expressing your emotions when you are pissed but show little or no effort expressing anything else.....Like perhaps a bit of GRATITUDE!!!_

_And getting back to your point. Mr. Fdd obviously does care about what people think. Whats so wrong with that?_

_Nothing but LOVE_

_Lacy_

With all do respect, what does it matter if iFeelLikeDying has less than 100 posts or not. The guy has an opinion. In fact, that opinion was such a strong one, that it rattled FDD and made him lament about it to you. Goes to show how much FDD cares about what people think when he tries so hard to act like he doesn't. Again, not hating, clearing pointing out obvious things that again seem to be unnoticed. 


*vanishes within the night* muhahaha.....?[/quote]


----------



## Brux013 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Oh and here is another ballsy one with 75 posts to his name._
> 
> _I will gladly answer your question. _
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I stopped reading after the first sentence. Because posting 10,000 times on one website makes you know more than anyone else. You probably have some good insight in your block of rant above, and I rarely dismiss people, but HAHA, again, sizing up and comparing with X amount of posts. Right.... haha, go back in the kitchen lady, make me a sammich....


...jk that last sentence was a joke. Sorry I don't post 1,000 emoticons to back up my point either, lord knows how much that helps us even further. ..

edit: Im peacin' out for the night. So if you decide to place a rebuttal and I'm unable to reply, try not to take too much offense to it.


----------



## Mr. D (Mar 31, 2008)

to many eyes looking at me right now


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> have you forgotten about that lovely little island?
> 
> some people do get those numbers...



i was talking to the kid with the CFL's.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2008)

Brux013 said:


> Trenton's 6lb goal only made it to 2lb? Verify this for me? I don't feel like scrolling 10 pages in to catch up on the conversation, sorry...



you're the douche who can't even read. what a lazy fuck. and you want to grow what?  me laughing  and laughing  and some more


----------



## kingpapawawa (Mar 31, 2008)

some of you need to smoke a joint
some of you shouldn't have ever smoked a joint


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 31, 2008)

Mr. D said:


> to many eyes looking at me right now


Lacy and Brux are starin eachother down.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Lacy and Brux are starin eachother down.



this whole thread is just freakin' me out. 

i was actually asked by trenton to close it but i'm having to much fun.


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this whole thread is just freakin' me out.
> 
> i was actually asked by trenton to close it but i'm having to much fun.


I agree..its entertaining


----------



## Brux013 (Mar 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you're the douche who can't even read. what a lazy fuck. and you want to grow what?  me laughing  and laughing  and some more


Thanks for the verification cry baby. Saved me time reading through a dead thread. Did long therapeutic bitch sessions help out with your girlfriend Lucy after all? 
...Sorry couldn't resist. I agree I am lazy, glad I'm not a d-bag that doesn't change around stories and acts all around knowledgeable all the time with a hint of arrogant self-absorbsion. Whom I might add pouts every time gets ridiculed or criticized. 'Me laughing lawlz lulz Rawful and so forth' Peace brotha. Your know-how with weed is fascinating to some extent. But in every hobby there is a guy who thinks is better than the rest that some praise and other people rub their eyes at and sigh. You're one of 'em. Unsubscribing to yesterday's news and doing us all the favor of stopping more unneeded drama.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2008)

Brux013 said:


> Thanks for the verification cry baby. Saved me time reading through a dead thread. Did long therapeutic bitch sessions help out with your girlfriend Lucy after all?
> ...Sorry couldn't resist. I agree I am lazy, glad I'm not a d-bag that doesn't change around stories and acts all around knowledgeable all the time with a hint of arrogant self-absorbsion. Whom I might add pouts every time gets ridiculed or criticized. 'Me laughing lawlz lulz Rawful and so forth' Peace brotha. Your know-how with weed is fascinating to some extent. But in every hobby there is a guy who thinks is better than the rest that some praise and other people rub their eyes at and sigh. You're one of 'em. Unsubscribing to yesterday's news and doing us all the favor of stopping more unneeded drama.


.
.
.
.
.
.

YouTube - Baltimore Club music- Cartman (Suck my balls)


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2008)

Brux013 said:


> Thanks for the verification cry baby. Saved me time reading through a dead thread. Did long therapeutic bitch sessions help out with your girlfriend Lucy after all?
> ...Sorry couldn't resist. I agree I am lazy, glad I'm not a d-bag that doesn't change around stories and acts all around knowledgeable all the time with a hint of arrogant self-absorbsion. Whom I might add pouts every time gets ridiculed or criticized. 'Me laughing lawlz lulz Rawful and so forth' Peace brotha. Your know-how with weed is fascinating to some extent. But in every hobby there is a guy who thinks is better than the rest that some praise and other people rub their eyes at and sigh. You're one of 'em. Unsubscribing to yesterday's news and doing us all the favor of stopping more unneeded drama.




here, have all the fun you want......https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/59585-i-ve-been-dick-lately.html


you called me a "crybaby". hella funny.


----------



## Hank (Mar 31, 2008)

Fdd the photo speaks for itself 

Hank.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 31, 2008)

Brux013 said:


> Thanks for the verification cry baby. Saved me time reading through a dead thread. Did long therapeutic bitch sessions help out with your girlfriend Lucy after all?
> ...Sorry couldn't resist. I agree I am lazy, glad I'm not a d-bag that doesn't change around stories and acts all around knowledgeable all the time with a hint of arrogant self-absorbsion. Whom I might add pouts every time gets ridiculed or criticized. 'Me laughing lawlz lulz Rawful and so forth' Peace brotha. Your know-how with weed is fascinating to some extent. But in every hobby there is a guy who thinks is better than the rest that some praise and other people rub their eyes at and sigh. You're one of 'em. Unsubscribing to yesterday's news and doing us all the favor of stopping more unneeded drama.


dam this guy is retarded.


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Mar 31, 2008)

FDD For President


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 31, 2008)

GotBeat5.0 said:


> FDD For President


he got my vote


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 31, 2008)

can we actually have a president who thinks dogs are dumb. ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> can we actually have a president who thinks dogs are dumb. ?


no, see, i changed that as well. some dog "owners" are dumb. just some.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 31, 2008)

my votes in . Fdd it is then.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 31, 2008)

Im sorry but RIU is all bout BDW


----------



## uberpea (Mar 31, 2008)

i second that nomination


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Mar 31, 2008)

Why don't we just make him god?


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 31, 2008)

Then we would have to bow. Imma just shake his hand. Bowing might be a bit much. ...but maybe thats what he wants?


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 31, 2008)

what would you prefer FDD? 

FYI- that was the closest thing to a bow.... i dont dont want to hump you....



yet


----------



## gotdamunchies (Mar 31, 2008)

my dog is smarter than the current president.....


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 31, 2008)

gotdamunchies said:


> my dog is smarter than the current president.....


if your dog has an IQ greater than one, you are probably correct.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 31, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Im sorry but RIU is all bout BDW


 hell yeah hahaha.


----------



## panhead (Mar 31, 2008)

This is a strange site sometimes,it seems that the more a man accomplishes & shares on this site the more of a target he becomes.

Fdd does all kinds of good shit,people come out of the woodwork spewing bullshit at him.

BDW,kick ass movie showing some outdoor grow skills & some monster plants,fukers are all over him.

Al fuct,the man knows what he's talking about,now he has some whack job following him around 
too.

Trenton,kick ass grow with plenty of good pics,he's been badgered like guys are begging for pussy.

Makes me glad i dont know shit


----------



## Hank (Mar 31, 2008)

Fdd for president Dude smokes so much weed he wipes his ass with zig-zags You got my vote

Hank.


----------



## panhead (Mar 31, 2008)

Hank said:


> Fdd for president Dude smokes so much weed he wipes his ass with zig-zags You got my vote
> 
> Hank.


I heard from a reliable source that when FDD takes a shit it comes out pure hash


----------



## buster7467 (Mar 31, 2008)

panhead said:


> I heard from a reliable source that when FDD takes a shit it comes out pure hash


 
I could believe that. LOL


----------



## Token (Mar 31, 2008)

panhead said:


> This is a strange site sometimes,it seems that the more a man accomplishes & shares on this site the more of a target he becomes.
> 
> Fdd does all kinds of good shit,people come out of the woodwork spewing bullshit at him.
> 
> ...


Showing skills outdoors isn't heard to do FYI.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2008)

Token said:


> Showing skills outdoors isn't heard to do FYI.



but learning how to use spell check: priceless. 


let's see your outdoor, i love pics.


----------



## wonta (Mar 31, 2008)

Just tuned into this thread looks good so far, lots of reading to do though.


----------



## panhead (Mar 31, 2008)

Token said:


> Showing skills outdoors isn't heard to do FYI.


From my entire post you chose that to comment on .

People shouldnt be overly anxious to criticize others unless, they can do equally as good,with pics.


----------



## Token (Mar 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yeah I kinda thought reading sentences would be somewhat difficult for you._
> 
> _Book must be REALLY tough for ya huh??_
> 
> ...


Hahaha, if i wasn't so high on some actually really good skunk special i might get mad, but then i think why would someone get so mad unless it's true. And true i do misspell a lot of words even with spell check but being that I'm dyslexic I would say I do rather well. so put that in you pipe in smoke it with all that creeper.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_Why would you get mad? It wasn't meant for you_

Hahaha, if i wasn't so high on some actully really good skunk special i might get mad, but then i think why would someone get so mad unless it's true. And true i do misspell a lot of words even with spell check but being that I'm dislyexic I would say I do rather well. so put that in you pipe in smoke it with all that creeper.[/quote]


----------



## Token (Mar 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Why would you get mad? It wasn't meant for you_
> 
> Hahaha, if i wasn't so high on some actully really good skunk special i might get mad, but then i think why would someone get so mad unless it's true. And true i do misspell a lot of words even with spell check but being that I'm dislyexic I would say I do rather well. so put that in you pipe in smoke it with all that creeper.


Never mind I just think that comments aimed at misspelled post are towards me.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_Nah. I never dis anyone for grammer. I was commenting because buddy asked me a question and when I answered he then said he couldn't get past the fist sentence and then told me to go into the kitchen and make him some sandwiches_

_Well I know I am a chick and all but geez_

Never mind I just think that comments aimed at misspelled post are towards me.[/quote]


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2008)

Token said:


> Never mind I just think that comments aimed at misspelled post are towards me.





i clowned your spelling. it was only 7 posts ago when i "quoted" you. a little ADD as well i see. 

now where's those pics of your "easy to grow" outdoor? or are you trying to change the subject?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i clowned your spelling. it was only 7 posts ago when i "quoted" you. a little ADD as well i see.
> 
> now where's those pics of your "easy to grow" outdoor? or are you trying to change the subject?



   This thread has gone sour....


----------



## Token (Mar 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i clowned your spelling. it was only 7 posts ago when i "quoted" you. a little ADD as well i see.
> 
> now where's those pics of your "easy to grow" outdoor? or are you trying to change the subject?


Ok ok I was supposed to get started on it today but went and got high after work with my a Buddie, but I'll get it up and going soon, I got two girls just about to finish up. now don't give me the  looked when you read this if your a pro you should know how i did it... Right, I mean you are a mod on a growing site. this skunk and ppp and ak 47 a Buddie of mine gave me taste so damn good.


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 1, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> This thread has gone sour....


 
weeks ago, now the powdery mildew and other pest have moved in and have nearly taken over 

We have a tally on the harvest.....


6 lbs of shit talking...

get your tall boots


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

Token said:


> Ok ok I was supposed to get started on it today but went and got high after work with my a Buddie, but I'll get it up and going soon, I got two girls just about to finish up. now don't give me the  looked when you read this if your a pro you should know how i did it... Right, I mean you are a mod on a growing site. this skunk and ppp and ak 47 a Buddie of mine gave me taste so damn good.



 i don't see any of your outdoor pics. that's all i want.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> weeks ago, now the powdery mildew and other pest have moved in and have nearly taken over
> 
> We have a tally on the harvest.....
> 
> ...


i *did not* see this before i just posted that pic. hella funny. i got my boot.


----------



## Brux013 (Apr 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yeah I kinda thought reading sentences would be somewhat difficult for you._
> 
> _Book must be REALLY tough for ya huh??_
> 
> ...



Hahahahahaha


----------



## Lacy (Apr 1, 2008)

_Much better. Good boy!!_

_And my bite is far worse then my bark_

_So behave yourself_


Brux013 said:


> Hahahahahaha


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 1, 2008)

Psst, Lacy. Its Gramm_a_r. 

And your post with the I-C-O-N-S really made my day.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 1, 2008)

_LMAO!!!! So it is!_
_Back in my face_
_funny_


lJamiel said:


> Psst, Lacy. Its Gramm_a_r.
> 
> And your post with the I-C-O-N-S really made my day.


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 1, 2008)

kinda funny that this use to be a great thread about a guy trying to grow 60 plants for a 6# harvest
we got to see the ups and downs of a great grow by a newbie (im only on my second grow so im in the cat myself) and also got to see a guy battle tons of issues and come out at the end decent.... i guess most people start smaller so they can get their sea legs first so they can learn mistakes on a smaller.....but i plan on a huge greenhouse grow for my first outside grow but the difference is the greenhouse is already paid for and i only need coco perlite nutes and ph down plus a little extra ventilation...... hope it goes with alot less issues than trentons grow....maybe his second grow will go alittle better....... one thing i learned is that u need to start with the best clones and the best genetics and keep everything clean......clean.......clean...
remember that plants need things to be positive to grow well......so stop all the bitch ass taking and lets get back to talking about growing great cannabis already.......just my two cents........ill add a nice pic of my hydro plant grown in a waterfarm unit ....its about 4 to 5 weeks till harvest


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _LMAO!!!! So it is!_
> _Back in my face_
> _funny_


Hehe I've watched you spell it before and finally I had to let you know.  

Glad you appreciate the humor!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

lJamiel said:


> Hehe I've watched you spell it before and finally I had to let you know.
> 
> Glad you appreciate the humor!


she must have been thinking in units. "gimme a grammer of the good stuff." lol


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 1, 2008)

And yes. If you have followed this thread it shows _great_ tips. I learned quite a bit following this.


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> she must have been thinking in units. "gimme a grammer of the good stuff." lol



Haha gimme a grammer! Nice.


----------



## BIGSIX (Apr 1, 2008)

Token said:


> Ok ok I was supposed to get started on it today but went and got high after work with my a Buddie, but I'll get it up and going soon, I got two girls just about to finish up. now don't give me the  looked when you read this if your a pro you should know how i did it... Right, I mean you are a mod on a growing site. this skunk and ppp and ak 47 a Buddie of mine gave me taste so damn good.


you talked smack about fdd's outdoor being easy to do, yet you dont even have any outdoor of your own to back up your comment on how "easy" it is? lmao, youre a clown. maybe after youve gotten it going, grown it out, and have a massive yield from one plant, you can come back and say how easy it was. FDD makes hash balls with more weight than your plants....


----------



## BIGSIX (Apr 1, 2008)

Token said:


> ... this skunk and ppp and ak 47 a Buddie of mine gave me taste so damn good.


HEY Fdd.....this goofus isnt even smokin weed that he grew, must be a real good grower to be puffin out his boys shit instead of his own.he must get massive yields.....lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

BIGSIX said:


> HEY Fdd.....this goofus isnt even smokin weed that he grew, must be a real good grower to be puffin out his boys shit instead of his own.he must get massive yields.....lol.



i notice he's not here during "school hours". he usually sneaks on right after dinner when his mom is cleaning the kitchen.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 1, 2008)

_Yep! Thats what I meant!_


fdd2blk said:


> she must have been thinking in units. "gimme a grammer of the good stuff." lol


----------



## BIGSIX (Apr 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i notice he's not here during "school hours". he usually sneaks on right after dinner when his mom is cleaning the kitchen.


Hahahahahaha..you're right, I didnt really notice that before. What a bummer, I was hoping to read some more of his intelectual insights before I leave. So how's that EASY growin' goin' for ya?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

BIGSIX said:


> Hahahahahaha..you're right, I didnt really notice that before. What a bummer, I was hoping to read some more of his intelectual insights before I leave. So how's that EASY growin' goin' for ya?


sittin' here with my feet up.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> sittin' here with my feet up.


So have you moved anything outdoors yet? I think all I have seen so far are the few girls you have goin in the shed...I would of had to put just a few more plants out in the thing....Oh well maybe later in the year or next year.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> So have you moved anything outdoors yet? I think all I have seen so far are the few girls you have goin in the shed...I would of had to put just a few more plants out in the thing....Oh well maybe later in the year or next year.



waiting on longer days..............


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> waiting on longer days..............


duhhh


----------



## smokintreez (Apr 1, 2008)

be careful with your power draw..... it may be noticable with four 1000 watt lights and the other necessary equipment


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 1, 2008)

smokintreez said:


> be careful with your power draw..... it may be noticable with four 1000 watt lights and the other necessary equipment


Maybe he had 3 or 4 computers and an extra fridge in the garage along with 2, 3, or 4 tv's, If you know what I mean hahaha, I wouldnt fucking worry about.


----------



## smokintreez (Apr 1, 2008)

oh i see, just know someone who had similar set up that was busted due to 150 a month increase in power bill


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 1, 2008)

smokintreez said:


> oh i see, just know someone who had similar set up that was busted due to 150 a month increase in power bill


get off my nuts.


----------



## Hank (Apr 1, 2008)

Where is that little fuc*er at? I'll rip him a new one Fdd just keep doing what your doing because nobody can do it better. Well maybe And yes run for president

Hank.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

here's what i'm doing........YouTube - Rush - Xanadu ( Exit Stage Left )


----------



## Hank (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't you-tube Still on dial-up. Im poor and hungry

hANK.


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hank said:


> Still on dial-up



.............


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 1, 2008)

smokintreez said:


> oh i see, just know someone who had similar set up that was busted due to 150 a month increase in power bill



yea right!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 1, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea right!


----------



## panhead (Apr 1, 2008)

smokintreez said:


> oh i see, just know someone who had similar set up that was busted due to 150 a month increase in power bill


C'mon man,there is no way anybody is kicking down a door over $150,your friend had to have been into some other shit & they just got his grow when they busted up the joint arresting him.

My bedroom air conditioner costs $150 a month when i run it.


----------



## Token (Apr 1, 2008)

BIGSIX said:


> HEY Fdd.....this goofus isnt even smokin weed that he grew, must be a real good grower to be puffin out his boys shit instead of his own.he must get massive yields.....lol.


haha yeah I'm not smoking weed i grow, but had a helping hand in there life, also wasn't something you posted fdd a few months ago cheese 60bucks an 8th, so get off his nuts dofus, and don't you just sell it all to the med clinic fdd. I still don't own my own camera that works but I'll have some of the finished product up, white widow 3r3 is doing great out side abud it might be up there with A2 inside. This summer grow you want to make a competition are what?, cause ready if you are, I might even put up pics of the whole process if you want to do this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

Token said:


> haha yeah I'm not smoking weed i grow, but had a helping hand in there life, also wasn't something you posted fdd a few months ago cheese 60bucks an 8th, so get off his nuts dofus, and don't you just sell it all to the med clinic fdd. I still don't own my own camera that works but I'll have some of the finished product up, white widow 3r3 is doing great out side abud it might be up there with A2 inside. This summer grow you want to make a competition are what?, cause ready if you are, I might even put up pics of the whole process if you want to do this.


you have no idea who your dealing with. i'm fdd damnit!!!!  ......https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/46319-fdd-s-flavor-week.html


----------



## Token (Apr 1, 2008)

LMAO, , so you in, If so when i get a camera i might show how to make hash with a 1/2pound of trim and bud. haha how to make hash as if most of us don't know


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

Token said:


> LMAO, , so you in, If so when i get a camera i might show how to make hash with a 1/2pound of trim and bud. haha how to make hash as if most of us don't know


you really don't know do you?  ...........https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-i-m-not-f-ckin.html


----------



## Token (Apr 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you really don't know do you?  ...........https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-i-m-not-f-ckin.html


haha I remember when you first came here, and that's a nice trash bag I'll show my shoe boxes. I'm hoping to harvest Friday but it's not going to happen til Monday most likely, but I'll take my shoe boxes with me to my dads and will make so hash for y'all.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you really don't know do you?  ...........https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-i-m-not-f-ckin.html




BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


is he telling FDD aka willy wonka hash factory FDD????



BWHAHAHAAA


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2008)

Token said:


> haha I remember when you first came here, and that's a nice trash bag I'll show my shoe boxes. I'm hoping to harvest Friday but it's not going to happen til Monday most likely, but I'll take my shoe boxes with me to my dads and will make so hash for y'all.



why's everyone use shoe boxes? just wondering.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 1, 2008)

Token said:


> LMAO, , so you in, If so when i get a camera i might show how to make hash with a 1/2pound of trim and bud. haha how to make hash as if most of us don't know


----------



## Token (Apr 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> why's everyone use shoe boxes? just wondering.


I guess it carrys over for me from shroom hunting plastic bags retain mostiore and always made the shrooms go bad, so i guess frash bud water mold loss of value. I mean they ain't no size 10, I'm a corn bread feed texan c'mon size 13 for my tall ass. time for blue berry and ppp mix in the bong again


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 1, 2008)

texans have a hard time gettin over themselves... haha

seriously... every single one i've known... =p

though i don't really "know" you... but you know what i'm saying, ya know?
anyways...


trentons thread has been fucking hijacked...
ALLAH ALLAH JIHAD!!!!!0jJF(FWEF

haha
are we allowed to joke about that yet?
... hope so...

(and thus ends my contribution to the hijacking... pardon my freakness)


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 1, 2008)

this thread will self destruct in 3 days !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 2, 2008)

anyone interested in buying my boat?

2002 Navigator 48 Pilothouse (take smaller vessel in trade?)

i need some money to buy bread from my family


----------



## edux10 (Apr 2, 2008)

hahahaha.. I miss so much after not being online for 2 days..


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 2, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> texans have a hard time gettin over themselves... haha
> 
> seriously... every single one i've known... =p
> 
> ...


*Muhammad jihad dirka dirka jihad*, *dirka dirka muhammad!*

Whos from texas?


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 2, 2008)

What if it was a size 13 trash bag ?

How many boxes fill a bag ?


----------



## kochab (Apr 2, 2008)

man fdd taught lil homie what the hell he was doing. Shut up and sit back and learn a little more because youd deffinatly need it.

hey fdd u ever do any FIMming on your plants out in cali?

but as for


iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> How many boxes fill a bag ?


 the answer is simple a shit load


----------



## Token (Apr 2, 2008)

kochab said:


> man fdd taught lil homie what the hell he was doing. Shut up and sit back and learn a little more because youd deffinatly need it.
> 
> hey fdd u ever do any FIMming on your plants out in cali?
> 
> ...


hahaha, and it's sit back and shut up(now if you can pull on your ears a little bit, now you hear that popping sound that's your head being pulled outa your ass), your not even on my level growing a hermie. and how much more can i learn abud has taught me well along with my dad and other people I know, but trust me on this nobody can do it like abud that man is gifted.

Oh, fdd I'm going and getting the camera today and I find my site and will be preparing it for my clones.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

Token said:


> hahaha, and it's sit back and shut up(now if you can pull on your ears a little bit, now you hear that popping sound that's your head being pulled outa your ass), your not even on my level growing a hermie. and how much more can i learn abud has taught me well along with my dad and other people I know, but trust me on this nobody can do it like abud that man is gifted.
> 
> Oh, fdd I'm going and getting the camera today and I find my site and will be preparing it for my clones.



you're a little behind.........View attachment 95141


----------



## Token (Apr 2, 2008)

It would seem so, but hopfully caught up today


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

Token said:


> It would seem so, but hopfully caught up today



my plants are 2 months old and already trained. my soil has been turned over for the last couple of weeks. how do you "catch up"?


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 2, 2008)

Maybe he didn't see you're thread Fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

lJamiel said:


> Maybe he didn't see you're thread Fdd.



no, he learned everything from abud so......... 

nothing against abud but i think him and i have both been doing this quite some time. i'd say our skills compare. so if this is true.........i didn't learn from abud.....i AM abud. 


nothing but love abud.


----------



## User24 (Apr 2, 2008)

when the fuck are we getting negative rep and a rep filter?


----------



## edux10 (Apr 2, 2008)

what is rep filter?


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 2, 2008)

User24 said:


> when the fuck are we getting negative rep and a rep filter?


Good question. I thought negative rep was added guess not.


----------



## kochab (Apr 2, 2008)

what will the negative rep button look like? maybe a red scale? when the hell am i ever gonna get an extra $5 fucking bucks a month to become an elite member.
the world may never know........


----------



## panhead (Apr 2, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> *Muhammad jihad dirka dirka jihad*, *dirka dirka muhammad!*


Best movie ever


----------



## edux10 (Apr 2, 2008)

kochab said:


> what will the negative rep button look like? maybe a red scale? when the hell am i ever gonna get an extra $5 fucking bucks a month to become an elite member.
> the world may never know........


It would be the same button but when you press it it will have an negative option instead of just positive.. Im sure the admin made it like this because other boards you can give neg rep..


----------



## Token (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my plants are 2 months old and already trained. my soil has been turned over for the last couple of weeks. how do you "catch up"?


clones have been ready I just bought 240lbs(8bags) of dirt and now have to prepare the site dig a few holes 3ft deep and a 3 ft radius and feel it with good dirt and let my clones get bigger inside, the dirt I'm enriching is sandy loam and slight clay mixture so by digging the holes I'll give the roots a chance to really take. I was hoping to have all this done today but the site I'm at has a lot of big rocks 6inchs down and is in town so had to go looking in a hurry for a new one now I'm waiting for the sun to go down and then I'm going to sneak back there.

ok ok I'm behind must be nice to do it in your own backyard , I'll have pic's up tomorrow.


----------



## Token (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> no, he learned everything from abud so.........
> 
> nothing against abud but i think him and i have both been doing this quite some time. i'd say our skills compare. so if this is true.........i didn't learn from abud.....i AM abud.
> 
> ...


LMAO, I believe in the saying lead, fallow, or get the hell out the way.


----------



## tryintogrow (Apr 2, 2008)

so did he ever pot harvest pics or weights, i got all excited reading like the first 150 pages just to find out that there is no ending......HOW Disappointing


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

tryintogrow said:


> so did he ever pot harvest pics or weights, i got all excited reading like the first 150 pages just to find out that there is no ending......HOW Disappointing


what, someone was growing here?


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what, someone was growing here?


Nobody was growing here, those pictures were all photoshopped


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_ No!!!!!!!_


mr j2 said:


> Nobody was growing here, those pictures were all photoshopped


----------



## Token (Apr 2, 2008)

I set up a new thread don't want to keep hijacking this one, https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/62171-token-s-building-outdoor-monster.html#post696789


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 2, 2008)

hey lacy i love the pic in your avatar...those look sooo dank. did you grow those?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 3, 2008)

_Yes sir. I am 100% chick, proud of it and KNOW how to grow._
_SEE!!!!!_


kingding2385 said:


> hey lacy i love the pic in your avatar...those look sooo dank. did you grow those?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Since everyone seems to have hijacked the thread for bragging rights, here are some pics of my outdoors from last year.*


----------



## edux10 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice......


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Since everyone seems to have hijacked the thread for bragging rights, here are some pics of my outdoors from last year.*


yummy... what strain were you growing outdoors?

ty lacy


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice lookin' plants Lacy. Keep up the good work, and get some sleep


----------



## allnightlikedennys (Apr 4, 2008)

holy fuckin crap you take good care of your babies


----------



## kochab (Apr 4, 2008)

<-
what strain is this plant, and what company did you get the genetics from?
hella good job girl. baby got back on that girl.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 4, 2008)

kochab said:


> <-
> what strain is this plant, and what company did you get the genetics from?
> hella good job girl. baby got back on that girl.


I believe all of her outdoor was bagseed. Along with aot of her indoor plants as well. Like I always say there is absolutely nothing wrong with bagseed other than the randomness of the plants.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 5, 2008)

why WHY WHY!?!?!?!?!
Why is this thread still alive?!?!?!?!?!
no pics for months. I say we kill it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... or at least stop visiting it!


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 5, 2008)

tckfui said:


> why WHY WHY!?!?!?!?!
> Why is this thread still alive?!?!?!?!?!
> no pics for months. I say we kill it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... or at least stop visiting it!


It turned into a huge offtopic thread with the hopes of more pictures.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 5, 2008)

lJamiel said:


> It turned into a huge offtopic thread with the hopes of more pictures.


i just like to spam the bitch


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 5, 2008)

lJamiel said:


> It turned into a huge offtopic thread with the hopes of more pictures.


same here...im just hangin out...you know....spammin out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2008)

he called me today but i missed it.


----------



## nastynate101 (Apr 5, 2008)

He called you? from where? jean claude van damme's place ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2008)

nope....................


----------



## nastynate101 (Apr 5, 2008)

If he was really there I would the the viper......... as I am sure he had it modified for water/land


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


>


WHO THE FUCK IS IN MY CAR WITH MY WIFE? 

HEADS WILL ROLL I TELL YOU, HEADS WILL ROLL

.


----------



## nastynate101 (Apr 6, 2008)

well it isn't Jean Claude, thats not his style......


----------



## s1ckn3s (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow i wish i was that guy i mean, you blow 10k on a bud growing setup live in a nice house have a viper o yea an no job....An you go on vacation what did this guy do with all that bud i know he didnt sell it all hell mail me some!!!


IF i had that setup id make growing bud my day job id make a killer profit especially wher i live all we got is schwag.


----------



## edux10 (Apr 6, 2008)

right on bro


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 7, 2008)

Then do it. Its not as easy as you think. But not as hard as other shit.


----------



## nastynate101 (Apr 7, 2008)

hell if iwasn't a father with a wife and 2 kids I would be slanging the same way


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 8, 2008)

i find it way to wierd that somebody from the forms go to his house then we
never see him on no more after he posts so much sounds to me like he got busted or hes pushing up daisys, geee who on this forum went there i wont say name but you all know


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> i find it way to wierd that somebody from the forms go to his house then we
> never see him on no more after he posts so much sounds to me like he got busted or hes pushing up daisys, geee who on this forum went there i wont say name but you all know



i went there. are you trying to say i killed him?


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i went there. are you trying to say i killed him?


well you are the resident asshole...

asshole = murderer



..... duh


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 8, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> well you are the resident asshole...
> 
> asshole = murderer
> 
> ...


aaaahhhhhhhahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2008)

this thread is out to destroy me.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 8, 2008)

cant someone just delete it? lol its pointless


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 8, 2008)

Woaaaaahhh!!!!

Hold On!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2008)

uberpea said:


> cant someone just delete it? lol its pointless


newbie grower pulls off 5.5 lbs and you call it pointless?


----------



## uberpea (Apr 8, 2008)

no no the thread was awesome man, i loved it. 
But i'm saying as of a week ago, its kind of pointless
You dig?

Duece.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 8, 2008)

well trent was way to modivated to keep up posted and poof hes gone
to weird for me my trust lvl to peeps on this forum went down the drain.
sounds more like he got busted but it seemed he had all the loose ends
all taken care off, all but one this forum


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 8, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> well trent was way to modivated to keep up posted and poof hes gone
> to weird for me my trust lvl to peeps on this forum went down the drain.
> sounds more like he got busted but it seemed he had all the loose ends
> all taken care off, *all but one this forum*


oh come on ya troll
go away


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 8, 2008)

wow 3,384 posts lols whos the troll


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> well trent was way to modivated to keep up posted and poof hes gone
> to weird for me my trust lvl to peeps on this forum went down the drain.
> sounds more like he got busted but it seemed he had all the loose ends
> all taken care off, all but one this forum


you don't listen well do you. I TALKED TO HIM YESTERDAY. in fact i have to call him right now. he's waiting on a tray of cuttings from my buddy. 


who is this "one" you speak of? come on, you can tell us.


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 8, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> wow 3,384 posts lols whos the troll


... i guess your implying me, that i'm the troll

maybe


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2008)

this guy sure has a way with words. lol


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 8, 2008)

wait... i'm stoned...

what does post count have to do with being a dick?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 8, 2008)

peace, love, freedom....... come on, lets all get along. whats wrong with the world today?


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 8, 2008)

+rep to hellraiser for apparently NOT being a troll!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 8, 2008)

first off you called me a troll I never named names here leave to the reader
to decide who it is. im no troll, I post so few post here im not here to judge
anybody thus the not inputing a name. lets just leave it at that no reason
to keep going with this, Im not looking for a debait on the subject lets just
get back to growing an casual chat.


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 8, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> first off you called me a troll I never named names here leave to the reader
> to decide who it is. im no troll, I post so few post here im not here to judge
> anybody thus the not inputing a name. lets just leave it at that no reason
> to keep going with this, Im not looking for a debait on the subject lets just
> get back to growing an casual chat.



.... thats why you got the rep....



lumberjack_ian said:


> +rep to hellraiser for apparently NOT being a troll!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> first off you called me a troll I never named names here leave to the reader
> to decide who it is. im no troll, I post so few post here im not here to judge
> anybody thus the not inputing a name. lets just leave it at that no reason
> to keep going with this, Im not looking for a debait on the subject lets just
> get back to growing an casual chat.



so why do you keep saying he got busted?


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> so why do you keep saying he got busted?


and that it is this sites fault...


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> so why do you keep saying he got busted?


Fdd, you my friend are high. 


and what made trenton stop posting


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 8, 2008)

*OHHHHHHH

YEEEAAAAHHHHHHH







*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 8, 2008)

well we will never know till the day he logs back in, but busted,dead,just dont care inform us it realy dont matter at this point, this thread has gone way 
out of what it should be. Hope hes ok and can get back on with some of the
new project of his. as for this rep thing hows that work?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 8, 2008)

la la la la la la la la....

im chilling with trent right now. me and him are about to go on a pleasure cruse with tom cruise and 400 of his finest lady friends- all naked i mind you.

trent is paying for this stuff with his newly acquired wealth from growing 60 plants. talking about from going from rags to riches. 

ohh ya, and he's not posting anymore because he said he's too rich and kool for everyone now.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 8, 2008)

Remember those Kool-Aid commercials? Where that big talking bowl of punch, he would come crashing through your fucking wall in you're living room? You wouldn't even know and he'd be like *PPFFFFFF* "OH YEAH! OH YEAH! OH YEAH!" Right? And the little kids were all excited "YES YES!" And then they would drink out of him after debris fell in his open, dumb head. He would pour himself "OH YEAH! OH YEAH!" Him and his crazy tights, I don't like that, I don't like when juice wears tights, it's a horrible combination a bowl of juice wearing tights. FUCK drinking out of him, if that was me I'd be like, "No no no you fix that wall before my dad gets home from work, he's gonna beat me with a toaster, he's not gonna believe a talking bowl of fruit punch came crashing in here. You stupid idiot. Yea, coming through the wall is real fucking cool, USING THE FRONT DOOR IS COOL! Don't touch me you drink! Don't touch me you giant beverage! You are sweating or condensating I will kick you in the tights and you will go down you're very top heavy. You glass bitch! You glass bastard! "OH YEAH!" "OH NO! Naughty naughty Kool-Aid!" "Oh yeah?" "No." "Oh yeah?" "No."


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 8, 2008)

and no its not this sites fault he broke the #1 rule dont tell nobody
to much info went out on the forum


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 8, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Remember those Kool-Aid commercials? Where that big talking bowl of punch, he would come crashing through your fucking wall in you're living room? You wouldn't even know and he'd be like *PPFFFFFF* "OH YEAH! OH YEAH! OH YEAH!" Right? And the little kids were all excited "YES YES!" And then they would drink out of him after debris fell in his open, dumb head. He would pour himself "OH YEAH! OH YEAH!" Him and his crazy tights, I don't like that, I don't like when juice wears tights, it's a horrible combination a bowl of juice wearing tights. FUCK drinking out of him, if that was me I'd be like, "No no no you fix that wall before my dad gets home from work, he's gonna beat me with a toaster, he's not gonna believe a talking bowl of fruit punch came crashing in here. You stupid idiot. Yea, coming through the wall is real fucking cool, USING THE FRONT DOOR IS COOL! Don't touch me you drink! Don't touch me you giant beverage! You are sweating or condensating I will kick you in the tights and you will go down you're very top heavy. You glass bitch! You glass bastard! "OH YEAH!" "OH NO! Naughty naughty Kool-Aid!" "Oh yeah?" "No." "Oh yeah?" "No."


lmao and +rep for the laugh.


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 8, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> lmao and +rep for the laugh.


I second that one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> and no its not this sites fault he broke the #1 rule dont tell nobody
> to much info went out on the forum



hahahahhaha, you're a hoot. 

don't tell anyone, just post on an open forum instead. yeah, makes sense to me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 8, 2008)

theres a lvl of info you can post but saying what state/citie u live in is in my
opion to much thats what I was geting at


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2008)

hellraizer30 said:


> theres a lvl of info you can post but saying what state/citie u live in is in my
> opion to much thats what I was geting at



sonoma county, california. represent.  ......View attachment 98842......


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 8, 2008)

lol you crack me fdd muc love for representing lol all I will say ALASKA ftw


----------



## Token (Apr 8, 2008)

[LEFT said:


> *nowstopwhining*[/LEFT];715495]*OHHHHHHH
> 
> YEEEAAAAHHHHHHH
> 
> ...


Hey they *normally*​ come in wearing black!, and not smiling.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2008)

OH, YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> OH, YEAH!!!!!!


See, trentons house.


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> no, he learned everything from abud so.........
> 
> nothing against abud but i think him and i have both been doing this quite some time. i'd say our skills compare. so if this is true.........i didn't learn from abud.....i AM abud.
> 
> ...


I See all here no harm there....

Token has skills, but he is better at catching the girls eyes and phone numbers then green thumb.
Token is a very very skilled person, you dont want to mess with him, cuz if you do, We will be forced to show you CALI baby is just a term.....


everything IS bigger in texas


r


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> I See all here no harm there....
> 
> Token has skills, but he is better at catching the girls eyes and phone numbers then green thumb.
> Token is a very very skilled person, you dont want to mess with him, cuz if you do, We will be forced to show you CALI baby is just a term.....
> ...



if i push it hard enough i may get to see it all. 

nice avatar.


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 8, 2008)

I used to love Dane Cook but I feel like he's such a sell-out now 




nowstopwhining said:


> Remember those Kool-Aid commercials? Where that big talking bowl of punch, he would come crashing through your fucking wall in you're living room? You wouldn't even know and he'd be like *PPFFFFFF* "OH YEAH! OH YEAH! OH YEAH!" Right? And the little kids were all excited "YES YES!" And then they would drink out of him after debris fell in his open, dumb head. He would pour himself "OH YEAH! OH YEAH!" Him and his crazy tights, I don't like that, I don't like when juice wears tights, it's a horrible combination a bowl of juice wearing tights. FUCK drinking out of him, if that was me I'd be like, "No no no you fix that wall before my dad gets home from work, he's gonna beat me with a toaster, he's not gonna believe a talking bowl of fruit punch came crashing in here. You stupid idiot. Yea, coming through the wall is real fucking cool, USING THE FRONT DOOR IS COOL! Don't touch me you drink! Don't touch me you giant beverage! You are sweating or condensating I will kick you in the tights and you will go down you're very top heavy. You glass bitch! You glass bastard! "OH YEAH!" "OH NO! Naughty naughty Kool-Aid!" "Oh yeah?" "No." "Oh yeah?" "No."


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 9, 2008)

um are there any updates or pictures... what the.... so many pages now.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 9, 2008)

not going to happen hes on vacation in never never land with his viper


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 9, 2008)

mr j2 said:


> I used to love Dane Cook but I feel like he's such a sell-out now


Same here but oh well...he can still be funny.


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Apr 9, 2008)

I know what happened to Trenton

YouTube - Dodge Viper Crash


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 9, 2008)

RIP trenton now can I have all that cronic lol


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 9, 2008)

dane cook = carrot top neither of those chump's are funny


----------



## uberpea (Apr 9, 2008)

I dunno, Dane Cook is pretty funny.
Anyone watch Dave Chappelles stand up? Now that shit is funny...

Duece.


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, this is a really long <ass> thread. When was the last time Trenton gave us an update?


WWW


----------



## Lacy (Apr 10, 2008)

_Ages_
_Thats why it got hijacked_
_He did ask to have it closed down_


White Widow Woman said:


> Wow, this is a really long <ass> thread. When was the last time Trenton gave us an update?
> 
> 
> WWW


----------



## dankforall (Apr 10, 2008)

It would of been nice to know what he got from it. Just look him and call him.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

5.5 lbs.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks fdd for the update! thats a lot of weed...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 10, 2008)

Man Ill get a pound from just my single 600w.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Man Ill get a pound from just my single 600w.


on your first grow ever? cool beans.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> on your first grow ever? cool beans.


hahaha I was joking....
but now im thinking about it and maaaayyyyybe it is possible.

Check my link and tell me what you think...pretty please.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> hahaha I was joking....
> but now im thinking about it and maaaayyyyybe it is possible.
> 
> Check my link and tell me what you think...pretty please.



it's possible. my buddy pulled off almost 3 from 2 1000's on his first grow.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's possible. my buddy pulled off almost 3 from 2 1000's on his first grow.


damn


----------



## tckfui (Apr 10, 2008)

oh looks its tck, hes saying check out my smelly journal, looks like I got just over a pound with 2 400W, just over a gram per watt, tck is pretty happy and cracked out, damn him and his CRACK!!!!!!!1


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 10, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## panhead (Apr 10, 2008)

mr j2 said:


> nowstopwhining don't say anything.
> 
> If only trenton could of grown weed like this guy:
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX


It was funny in your thread now your just spamming the forum with this shit.


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 10, 2008)

panhead said:


> It was funny in your thread now your just spamming the forum with this shit.


Fine, fine I'll delete some


----------



## panhead (Apr 10, 2008)

mr j2 said:


> Fine, fine I'll delete some


Delete some ?

Whats the confused face for,you spammed the shit outta the entire forum with that nonsense,if we could give negative feedback i'd serve you up one for spamming.


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 10, 2008)

panhead said:


> Delete some ?
> 
> Whats the confused face for,you spammed the shit outta the entire forum with that nonsense,if we could give negative feedback i'd serve you up one for spamming.


It was a one time, harmless prank that I thought people would get a laugh out of. I guess not everyone has the same sense of humor. I deleted all the other posts and kept it to my thread to please you guys. I didn't mean for it to piss anyone off really.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

mr j2 said:


> It was a one time, harmless prank that I thought people would get a laugh out of. I guess not everyone has the same sense of humor. I deleted all the other posts and kept it to my thread to please you guys. I didn't mean for it to piss anyone off really.



i found 2 so far. if i have to hunt down another one you're outta here.


----------



## smokinjs (Apr 10, 2008)

oh panhead the sour apple. it was all for good fun. i thought it was hilarious j2!!...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> oh panhead the sour apple. it was all for good fun. i thought it was hilarious j2!!...


i hate when people fuck with my high. it's like telling your acid trippin' buddy that you think you just heard a monster. scary stuff.


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i found 2 so far. if i have to hunt down another one you're outta here.


FDD, where are the two? I thought I deleted them all


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

mr j2 said:


> FDD, where are the two? I thought I deleted them all



i got them. 
last time this happened it was "bathtub girl" my eyes are still burning.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 10, 2008)

panhead said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr j2*
> _nowstopwhining don't say anything.
> 
> ...


where did you get that quote from?

Did whatever happened involve me?


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 10, 2008)

It was from here, I deleted it though


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 10, 2008)

mr j2 said:


> It was from here, I deleted it though


What did you type that all over the forums...I dont even get what you meant by it h ahaha....

anyone wanna explain im confused as shit....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> What did you type that all over the forums...I dont even get what you meant by it h ahaha....
> 
> anyone wanna explain im confused as shit....


trenton bought a viper.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> trenton bought a viper.



Yeah and its a boat too....or so ive been told....

Oh I also heard this happened.

YouTube - Dodge Viper Crash


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

YouTube - Dodge Viper Crash


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 10, 2008)

A dodge viper? Treton didn't settle for a viper. He got the Dodge Tomahawk


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

mr j2 said:


> A dodge viper? Treton didn't settle for a viper. He got the Dodge Tomahawk






video please.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 10, 2008)

_Oh sweet LORD!! _
_WOW! _
_Now THAT is HOT!!!!!!!!!_
_I would LOVE to ride that_


mr j2 said:


> A dodge viper? Treton didn't settle for a viper. He got the Dodge Tomahawk


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

got it.....YouTube - Dodge Tomahawk
jesus fuckin'........


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 10, 2008)

Here ya go
YouTube - Dodge Tomahawk

I saw that thing at a car show, it's huge. I don't know how you'd even ride it..




fdd2blk said:


> video please.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

it's a fuckin' motor with a seat.


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 10, 2008)

Trenton will definitely crash riding that with his lbs strapped onto the back haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

where's jean gonna sit?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 10, 2008)

_LMAO Mr j2._
_That was funny_

_I have never seen anything like this before._
_I would cry if I dropped this. Like I woud ever get a chance to ride it. _
_I wonder what it redlines at _

_Wonder if hubby will buy me one for my birthday_


mr j2 said:


> Trenton will definitely crash riding that with his lbs strapped onto the back haha


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Apr 11, 2008)

It wasn't a Dodge Tomahawk It was a YouTube - Jet Engine Bike


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

AverageJoe21 said:


> It wasn't a Dodge Tomahawk It was a YouTube - Jet Engine Bike


you call that a jet bike? this is a jet bike......YouTube - jet bike


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

this one's mine.....YouTube - jetbike


----------



## AverageJoe21 (Apr 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this one's mine.....YouTube - jetbike


Damn, thats a nice bike. Is that Trenton helping you get it started? Love the helmet and you seem so stable when you ride it


----------



## Zoomin Loomen (Apr 11, 2008)

OMG that dodge bike is wild.

Anyhow. So Trent got 5.5 eh? Just shy of his goal of 6.

Is it safe to say, FDD, that if he hadnt lost some harvest to mold issues he would have hit the mark?


----------



## uberpea (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah Zoomin I bet youre right. Thanks for bringing this thread _on_ topic. Don't see that too much lately.

Duece.


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Apr 11, 2008)

I will stick to my Harley, no damn way I am sitting on 8300cc of bike made by anyone!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_you wuss _

_8300 cc of bike ROCKSSSS_

_If I won the lottery. That would be the first toy I would go out and buy. _

_Ok. Maybe not the first._


Virulent Amoeba said:


> I will stick to my Harley, no damn way I am sitting on 8300cc of bike made by anyone!


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 11, 2008)

I won the lottery today!!!! (the instant lotto that is). But it was hardly enough for a sick bike. But $40 off a $2 ticket isn't too bad 



Lacy said:


> _you wuss _
> 
> _8300 cc of bike ROCKSSSS_
> 
> ...


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Apr 12, 2008)

LOL I have had road rash before, not about to have it with an extra 600# weight added to the bike pushing me along the pavement. 




Lacy said:


> _you wuss _
> 
> _8300 cc of bike ROCKSSSS_
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

_Been there_
_done that_

_still a wuss_

_j/k _


Virulent Amoeba said:


> LOL I have had road rash before, not about to have it with an extra 600# weight added to the bike pushing me along the pavement.


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Apr 12, 2008)

Opinions varry.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 12, 2008)

Man i'd take $40 for $2 anyday...


----------



## nastynate101 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think this thread needs to be CLOSED and placed in the HISTORY BOOKS! Someone for the love of GOD! KILL IT!!!!!!!!!!!  Sorry Jean Claude..................................


----------



## stonerj0e (Apr 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> sonoma county, california. represent.  ......View attachment 98842......


umm... I WISH I COULD DO THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 13, 2008)

lol..... opps, i just woke up and thought i was on a rep whoring thread and repped most of the ppl on this last page. so if you get a funny sounding rep it was from me......... maybe i should get some more zzzzzzzz's

ohh and hit me back too


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_Oh yeah. Don't I know it_


Virulent Amoeba said:


> Opinions varry.


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Apr 14, 2008)

cheers.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 14, 2008)

this thread is finally dieing!!!!


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 14, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> this thread is finally dieing!!!!


 
Did he ever start the new one that he mentioned, with a hydro set up?


WWW


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 14, 2008)

White Widow Woman said:


> Did he ever start the new one that he mentioned, with a hydro set up?
> 
> 
> WWW


he probably did but we aren't going to find out. he got scared and jumped off the face of RIU


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 17, 2008)

too Busy with the viper ?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 17, 2008)

Doin burnouts and pickin up hotties....I see how it is.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

funny, he just dropped me off. he took me over to see his new place. very nice. it comes with free bunnies. bunnies running all over the place. it's a rental so he has to leave them there but i can go visit whenever i like.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 17, 2008)

Pft...moving...what a typical excuse.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

bunnies, little cute furry bunnies. i tried to catch one but it dove thru a hole in the fence. it went and hid with the chickens.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bunnies, little cute furry bunnies. i tried to catch one but it dove thru a hole in the fence. it went and hid with the chickens.


if hes got chicken...he needs to start making his own organic poo teas....or you can. I can only imagine how that would smell.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> if hes got chicken...he needs to start making his own organic poo teas....or you can. I can only imagine how that would smell.....



good idea.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> good idea.


A fun idea as well.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 17, 2008)

hey FDD, what is the record for the longest thread on RIU?

ty


----------



## uberpea (Apr 17, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> hey FDD, what is the record for the longest thread on RIU?
> 
> ty


If this one continues for awhile I'm sure its probably pretty damn close..


----------



## s1ckn3s (Apr 17, 2008)

Dude im high


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 17, 2008)

s1ckn3s said:


> Dude im high



Rock on. I'll bet you drive a Viper?


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bunnies, little cute furry bunnies. i tried to catch one but it dove thru a hole in the fence. it went and hid with the chickens.


I so wish I knew what that meant.


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 17, 2008)

they smoke green crack out there..... sometimes its hard to see whats really being said,

i bet with 1000 dollar bills you need to move like the bunnys


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> they smoke green crack out there..... sometimes its hard to see whats really being said,
> 
> 
> 
> i bet with 1000 dollar bills you need to move like the bunnys





fuckers are fast. i'll have my day.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 17, 2008)

smokin crack thats green and cruizin in a viper with Fdd....what a life....


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 18, 2008)

You dont get it, if trenton uses the back yard too, he will be able to afford the lambo, next grow. 


If the clones dont die


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 18, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> You dont get it, if trenton uses the back yard too, he will be able to afford the lambo, next grow.
> 
> 
> If the clones dont die



i think the bunnies will eat it.


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 18, 2008)

It really sucks for the new growers to not really see what its like to go large, 

However i am very happy to see that higher levels of caution are being employed, 
he was really in the spotlight....

But he knew this would happen and really wanted it. You could see trenton want world wide reconition. They are HOT shoes to fill. 

For the rabbits you will need natural predators, Call WB movie studois and see if Elmer Fudd is Available for hire.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 18, 2008)

YouTube - Aussie/Ozzy Fudd The Rabbit Slayer (Kill Da Wabbit)


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 18, 2008)

longest post on RIU?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Aussie/Ozzy Fudd The Rabbit Slayer (Kill Da Wabbit)



hahahahaha 

This is the best part....

"A guitaw pwayaw
With a nasty habbit

Kill dah wabbit!!!"


----------



## s1ckn3s (Apr 18, 2008)

Dude rabbit's on bud how cool would that be like they run around eat all the carrots an vegtables cause they got the munchys?


----------



## Token (Apr 18, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> It really sucks for the new growers to not really see what its like to go large,
> 
> However i am very happy to see that higher levels of caution are being employed,
> he was really in the spotlight....
> ...


LMAO, then Bugz, then ganja smoking version comes along.


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 19, 2008)

Dillinja said:


> Hi..Well this is my 1st post here on RIU..Shame its not about subject matter but i thought id say i fly helis...nitro 50/90 size 600mm to 710mm blade lenght if any1 needs any advice or help with there heli just ask man it no problem at all...


 
Not to be rude but we are JET people....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2008)

i talked to him again today. i want him to hurry up and move so i can go chase the bunnies. he said i'd have to wait. apparently there are over 30 of them out there.


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds like /Mr. heffners house


----------



## daniel anderson (May 15, 2008)

FDD time to come play with bunnies


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2008)

daniel anderson said:


> FDD time to come play with bunnies



bunnies!!!!!!!!! do you have outside air-conditioning?


----------



## daniel anderson (May 15, 2008)

Shoot, I'll find a way to get them inside.


----------



## uberpea (May 15, 2008)

what the fuck... lol


----------



## tryintogrow (May 15, 2008)

Lol Unsubscribed


----------



## Zekedogg (May 15, 2008)

daniel anderson said:


> Shoot, I'll find a way to get them inside.



Is that the trenton dude


----------



## CALIGROWN (May 15, 2008)

this thread is still going.....thats funny..


----------



## daniel anderson (May 15, 2008)

Whos the trenton dude haha. Caligrown, Where the hell have you been. Im gonna be in LA this weekend but Ill call you when I get back. Shoot, I dont have the number anymore so PM it to me.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 15, 2008)

tryintogrow said:


> Lol Unsubscribed


lol, ditto!! peace out dudes!


----------



## abudsmoker (May 19, 2008)

i wonder if they are finished yet can we get some pictures ......


Still Waitin


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> i wonder if they are finished yet can we get some pictures ......
> 
> 
> Still Waitin



i think they need 2 more weeks.


----------



## thebuc01 (Jun 4, 2008)

Whats the total count in harvest,,, I'm going to do the same setup, just wondering what he came out with


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

wtf?

close this damn thread!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2008)

you should see what's really going on. i should go take some pics. dudes crazy.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

whas going on? ya can pm me if ya want


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> whas going on? ya can pm me if ya want


well he still has all those lights. 

maybe a few more elsewhere. funny how you show a few people and all the sudden they want their own. 

i just returned his call from a few hours ago. he must be out at the moment. no answer. i was supposed to go take pics today actually.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

i can only imagine!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i can only imagine!!!!!


he did move, as well.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

okay so what happen to?

short? finished? chopped?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> okay so what happen to?
> 
> short? finished? chopped?


huh????


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

when he went 'crazy'

he cut short? had to chop? or finished? seem kinda quick!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> when he went 'crazy'
> 
> he cut short? had to chop? or finished? seem kinda quick!



what? what's quick? dudes crazy with his op. 
he hasn't flowered anything since this first grow. he took a few months off. been veggin'

i went over and showed him how to take cuttings. we got 50 outta 50 to root.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what? what's quick? dudes crazy with his op.
> he hasn't flowered anything since this first grow. he took a few months off. been veggin'
> 
> i went over and showed him how to take cuttings. we got 50 outta 50 to root.



so the flood table never popped off?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> so the flood table never popped off?


he finished that 2 months ago. it did ok. not anything to brag about. not sure of total weight. 2 lbs maybe. he's back to soil. 3 gallon pots, 9 plants per light. hella veg time.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

damn 2 months ago? i didnt think it was that long ago..... damn alot of time has passed!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2008)

this thread has over 187,000 views.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

ballin!!!!!!!!!!

/jim jones


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2008)

i feel like we're being watched.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

you thinks so?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2008)

dude, .......... i gotta go ......... YouTube - The Kinks - Destroyer


----------



## uberpea (Jun 6, 2008)

haha wow this thread refuses to die


----------



## edux10 (Jun 17, 2008)

or has it??


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

tag! you're it!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

and the final weight is ..................................


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

45 lbs???!!!!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 17, 2008)

7 bazillion, im not fucking joking either.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

damn trenton.... smoke something, stop being stingy mang!


----------



## edux10 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone heard any good jokes lately?


----------



## celldweller321 (Jun 17, 2008)

trenton said:


> I sure will. I really want to go all out on this one. 60 plants. I would like to to yield at least 6 pounds.


dood 60 plants for 6 lbs? wtf. why not do like 6 plants and get 6 pounds? thats about normal yield of a well grown plant


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

celldweller321 said:


> dood 60 plants for 6 lbs? wtf. why not do like 6 plants and get 6 pounds? thats about normal yield of a well grown plant



show me a pic of a single 1 lb plant grown under 1000 watts of HPS. please.


----------



## Dabu (Jun 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> show me a pic of a single 1 lb plant grown under 1000 watts of HPS. please.


What's the highest yield you can get off of two plants, two 150w HPS's?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

Dabu said:


> What's the highest yield you can get off of two plants, two 150w HPS's?



the highest yield *I *can get? i don't know, i don't own two 150w HPS.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

we laugh @ 150 watters! 


just playing


----------



## smartbadguy (Jun 23, 2008)

did you harvest yet?


----------



## zonked (Jun 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the highest yield *I *can get? i don't know, i don't own two 150w HPS.


do you know anything about OG plants ?
ive got 4 x 600 watt hps 38 og plants, co2, advanced nutrients, almost week 6, how mush yield do you think ill get ?

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/82912-day-29-flower-w-pics.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

zonked said:


> do you know anything about OG plants ?
> ive got 4 x 600 watt hps 38 og plants, co2, advanced nutrients, almost week 6, how mush yield do you think ill get ?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/82912-day-29-flower-w-pics.html



a fuckin' lot.  looks good, my friend.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 23, 2008)

smartbadguy said:


> did you harvest yet?


you almost made the sig hall of fame!


----------



## smartbadguy (Jun 24, 2008)

SWEET!!! it took me about a week to read pages up to 110 then i give up


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2008)

he got the dash of the viper painted red and had his seats reupholstered in black leather with red stitching. i think it looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2008)

yes, that is an in-dash DVD player. it flips up.


----------



## proheto8008 (Jul 8, 2008)

looks like this is the thread where the real grower reside. Yall are gettin in here.


----------



## chocolate (Jul 8, 2008)

hey fdd where do you live?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, that is an in-dash DVD player. it flips up.


I got the same one


----------



## Me22 (Jul 8, 2008)

Anybody have a link or could you summerize this thread up for me.... lo its rediculously LONG! prob the biggest one I have ever scene...

Thk


----------



## budlover1234 (Jul 8, 2008)

holy fuck nice man......keep us update and good luck

peace'


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 8, 2008)

budlover1234 said:


> holy fuck nice man......keep us update and good luck
> 
> peace'



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dylster88 (Jul 9, 2008)

just read all the way to page 241, it started out awsome then turned into some thing els. great grow trenton!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> he got the dash of the viper painted red and had his seats reupholstered in black leather with red stitching. i think it looks pretty damn cool.
> 
> View attachment 147506 View attachment 147507 View attachment 147508


FDD is that Trentons Viper? I know you know him, or he lives close by or something? Did he buy the whole thing with his GroW???


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 9, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> FDD is that Trentons Viper? I know you know him, or he lives close by or something? Did he buy the whole thing with his GroW???


he has a second, well a first, job. he only has pulled 1 harvest. i would say it's safe to say that his grow money is NOT supporting his driving habits. he's offered to teach me his trade but i think i'm to much of a push-over to make the big dollars. who knows though.


----------



## tacticalcustoms (Jul 9, 2008)

I didn't know the interior of a viper looks soo bad. its so plain looking


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 9, 2008)

tacticalcustoms said:


> I didn't know the interior of a viper looks soo bad. its so plain looking


that's what i like the most about it. it's so simple. no fancy bells and whistles. just raw power.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah I just read 254 fooking pages of this great journal...

I see he took out a auto loan right as he was harvesting.
Then everybody got all, THE FEDS, THE FEDS.

Even you got a bit shy there for a minute, huh?

I like when you said something like.

"Thanks GK, If I spend too much time I begin thinking im somebody."

reminds us how small we really are in the grand scheme of things.

thanks for the pic updates on page 210 or so, I was dying reading page after page after page of people asking for pics....

And then 50-60 pages we finally get to yeild.

5.5lbs not bad at all.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 9, 2008)

O and that Viper Interior is bad ass, Ne one who says american muscle is out, is wrong and driving a 4 cylinder.

I swear by my 11MPG American V8's and V10's


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> he had dried purple all over upstairs. he offered me whatever i wanted. i took this........View attachment 88023




Just show's The Class of person you are .... A High Caliber of Folks Is what we have here


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 12, 2008)

Fdd feed us photos. 


Just go crazy and take a ton of pictures...the more the merrier.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 12, 2008)

photos of what, isnt is all over??


----------



## OG KUSH 415 (Jul 13, 2008)

that 8 1000 watts lights was real that my homies shit 8 ps


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 13, 2008)

OG KUSH 415 said:


> that 8 1000 watts lights was real that my homies shit 8 ps


WHAT???? yeah I know it was real, what are you trying to say?


----------



## friscovic (Jul 13, 2008)

IM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ahhhh, it has only gotten better....
9 lights...
12 plants.....
Pack and a half.... 15 for you people who don't know what a pack is... 
and 3 weeks veg.....
8 weeks flower....
Ahhhhhh....


----------



## friscovic (Jul 13, 2008)

FDD .... I will post photo tonight of that pound plant... as a matter of fact we are cutting down as i type.... we cut down 3 so there is 9 left....

Im singing actually....

"12 plants 15 p's
on my knees
sayin god please....
Thanks for the 2008 CLS 550....
all paid for got the keys......"


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2008)

friscovic said:


> FDD .... I will post photo tonight of that pound plant... as a matter of fact we are cutting down as i type.... we cut down 3 so there is 9 left....
> 
> Im singing actually....
> 
> ...



i thought you were gone forever. i think i still have your old # though. 

did you see my backyard?


----------



## im.hip (Jul 13, 2008)

wow! amazing landscaping you got there fdd.

im impressed if not jealous!!!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 14, 2008)

friscovic said:


> IM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ahhhh, it has only gotten better....
> 9 lights...
> ...


are you trenton??


----------



## bluballs (Oct 7, 2008)

That would make a great Halloween custume


----------



## JLStiffy (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey, I just want to make something really clear for ya and i am saying this because I am thinking this just might be your first time.. 
When i started to grow I used two 1000Watts, I used soil, and I used synthetic feed. These things that I listed should be obviously your depending variable. For your pot size, that all depends on your independent such as your plant size! Very simple to understand; likewise, if u want big yielding plants which for indoor do not rely on getting more then 4Oz a plant if u do not veg for 5weeks in soil.. 
3 gallon will do plenty for u BUT only veg for 3 weeks and then flower and by this time your plants will start to depend on your feed program because of the complex light intensity. 
I read that u want one big grow because U are going to occupy your residence for more no more than 5 months.. So I would veg for 5 Weeks under 1000Watt HPS (forget about the MH) and then flower for 8-9 weeks.. A very simply principle to apply is to spread your plants out and give them some lighting penitration. Do Not think more plants will give u more weed!!! nor think that hydro will give u a higher yeild, Hydro will only allow u to have a roughly one more harvest a year. 
I dont think U have connections to commercial fungicides to take care of mold or bugs, so in your case, DO NOT overcrowed, this will help act as a preventative. U should also get on a debuging program aswel. 
So maybe do not go 60 plants. Maybe 40 or even 20 under 4 1000WattHPS will work- it all depends on your independet variable-plant sizes. 
In my case, I used to cram 40 under 2 1000Watts, now I cram 32 under 8 1000Wats in one room, and 28 in my other room. And as a side note I veg for 4 weeks in home made containers equaling around 7gallons of soil per plant and I yeild anywere from 3-6onzes a plant respectivly. My work load is cut down and I can pay attention to gardening. 
BTW good luck, and get some oder controll lol. in my opinon, nothing really works when u go over 4 plants.


----------



## JLStiffy (Oct 21, 2008)

disregard my post. email posted as if this were a new thread.....


----------



## killerman448 (Oct 22, 2008)

i just found this thread but your shit is awesome.


----------



## havefungodumb (Oct 22, 2008)

whats his trade?


----------



## havefungodumb (Oct 22, 2008)

whats better? more plants under lights, or big small amount of plants, doing what he doing 4000w


----------



## havefungodumb (Oct 22, 2008)

how much you guys think 4000w could get you at most?

like shit pound per light for a first timer? is what he did right?


----------



## CuriousSoul (Oct 22, 2008)

You mentioned it is a new room. Something you may want to keep in mind is that concrete absorbs CO2 for (I think) 2 years after it is built in a process called carbonation. You may want to add a bit more to make up for it. Nice looking set up by the way, I wish I had space to dedicate a whole room to growing.


----------



## docd187 (Oct 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> show me a pic of a single 1 lb plant grown under 1000 watts of HPS. please.


it was more than 1000W hps. i think he had a total of 1680W with hps, mh, and fluoro HIGHGRADE DISCUSSION FORUMS - Earl's Aero Space Shuttle.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2008)

docd187 said:


> it was more than 1000W hps. i think he had a total of 1680W with hps, mh, and fluoro HIGHGRADE DISCUSSION FORUMS - Earl's Aero Space Shuttle.




i'm not buying it. i only see a few pics of a few buds and they look wet and fluffy.


----------



## im.hip (Oct 22, 2008)

i'd agree, the bud in the pic looks mighty fluffy. i guess if his stems were large enough i suppose the weight is what it is. but then u can't smoke stems or at least shouldn't.


----------



## docd187 (Oct 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm not buying it. i only see a few pics of a few buds and they look wet and fluffy.


towards the end he claims to have gotten 473grams off that one plant i think.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 23, 2008)

what page is the harvest on?!?..i havnt seen this thread in months! i wanna see the turn out!


----------



## eastoaksav6500 (Oct 23, 2008)

hey bro check out my grow, i did 8 sour diesels, started from clones, 1000w hps. they are almost ready for harvest, about 3 or 4 weeks

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/120951-update-8-sour-diesels-1st.html


----------



## thagrimreefa (Oct 25, 2008)

dude u need odor control asap and also you need to light proof that winda unless you wanna get robbed or busted. if i was you i would start 30 plants and wait 3 weeks(depending if your going with clones) then plant the other 30. about the last 1-2 weeks of flowering take 30 clones and start them for your next crop. so you will get a harvest of 30 plants every 3 weeks. and you could get about 4 crops all tog. in 5 months, maybe more. also are you gonna be able to water all ur plants when there like 4 ft tall?


----------



## ganjagoddess (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll pull 2 pounds a 1000w light.

1 to 1.5 If its the first time a grows lights up.

Takes time to dial it in..


----------



## Lowkster (Oct 28, 2008)

This was hans down the best grow I have seen.! Woooooowwwwww


----------



## dopeboiimagic (Oct 29, 2008)

you should do a weekly photo because i have this page bookmarked and i want to see the progress!!!


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Dec 2, 2008)

yea me too. i like wut bud earlier said bout the perpetual grow. are u leanin dat way on ur nex grow


----------



## Pot Is Yummy (Dec 2, 2008)

thats one ridiculous grow man.


----------



## Yota (Dec 2, 2008)

dopeboiimagic said:


> you should do a weekly photo because i have this page bookmarked and i want to see the progress!!!


omg really?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2008)

if only i could show you wants going on now.


----------



## ru8fru (Dec 2, 2008)

new grow in the works?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> new grow in the works?



in the works, pffffst. it never ended.


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> in the works, pffffst. it never ended.


kid got smart and shut up about it finally?

haha

send him my positive vibes faded
what strains going?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> kid got smart and shut up about it finally?
> 
> haha
> 
> ...


no, kid got tired of being blasted by morons who can't fathom the concept of a room full of weed.


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 2, 2008)

send him to the island

... he could talk to some folks who'd understand


still mass SOG?

wasn't he moving over to flood and drain tables once the first big pull came in?
tbh i don't feel like flipping back through the few hundred pages to find that answer =p


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 2, 2008)

good thing i saw that pic AFTER i posted...


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 2, 2008)

3k?

... thats not too big


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 2, 2008)

wait i just saw a pot on the otherside? maybe?
... 6k?

thats pretty good =]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> wait i just saw a pot on the otherside? maybe?
> ... 6k?
> 
> thats pretty good =]




you have No idea.


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you have No idea.


haha

i'd love to
always gotta like a goodshow

i'm sure he'd like to get to talking shop again (love how i assume everyone is always online? i embrace the nerd in myself, must say)
you know where


----------



## ru8fru (Dec 2, 2008)

thats pretty cool, seems he moved outa the garage


----------



## Willy Nilly (Dec 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *celldweller321*  
_dood 60 plants for 6 lbs? wtf. why not do like 6 plants and get 6 pounds? thats about normal yield of a well grown plant_




fdd2blk said:


> show me a pic of a single 1 lb plant grown under 1000 watts of HPS. please.


Never seen anything more true than this statement here. People and their damn pipe dreams. I just watched the Marijuana show on Explorer on Sunday... and the clown in Florida (District Attorney) said somethin about a pound per plant on an indoor grow. I about lost it. The nerve of the guy to report on something he don't have a clue about. He's just glad to get in front of the camera. Also said something about Florida being the place where the most indoor weed is grown... i just gave up then.. I knew he was talkin out of the side of his neck... prolly trying to vie for state and federal aid that the agents divide up and go buy shit they don't really need.
I don't chime in much but i couldn't hold that one. peace.


----------



## StonedRock (Jan 25, 2009)

5 month 1 grow good luck.


----------



## morphus657 (Apr 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you have No idea.



how many this time ??? and do u think u can fit all 60 of them in a 8x8 room? cuz im doing a grow were im building 2 8x8 rooms with both rooms haven 4x600watt hps and co2 hooping to get at least 10 lb from both rooms 1st harvest


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2009)

morphus657 said:


> how many this time ??? and do u think u can fit all 60 of them in a 8x8 room? cuz im doing a grow were im building 2 8x8 rooms with both rooms haven 4x600watt hps and co2 hooping to get at least 10 lb from both rooms 1st harvest



he's doing aeroflow tables now. running four 600's over them. i'm not sure of the size. i'd be guessing at 6X6. i' not to familiar with areoflow tables. he bought it so it is whatever size they come in.


----------



## shiftsta (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey fdd Thank you for all you in put i have been reading for a long time now just joined the other day and been reading non stop on this grow... I was wondering for a newb on a limited budget whats the best way to do a few plant setup we have no good bud around here or if there is i have yet to find it. Thanks in advance if you actually still read this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2009)

shiftsta said:


> Hey fdd Thank you for all you in put i have been reading for a long time now just joined the other day and been reading non stop on this grow... I was wondering for a newb on a limited budget whats the best way to do a few plant setup we have no good bud around here or if there is i have yet to find it. Thanks in advance if you actually still read this.



i'd say a 400 - 600 watt hps in a small closet is a good start. or six 1000's in the garage.


----------



## shiftsta (Apr 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say a 400 - 600 watt hps in a small closet is a good start. or six 1000's in the garage.


Lol my garage is way too big for that. Where can i get a hps light??? And i dont think we have any hydro stores around here. Can i have it all mailed to me? And with seeds well ya i have lots of seeds sittin in a jar from when i used to get brick weed. Could i possibly get any decent plants outa those??? i pry have a few hundred to a thousand seeds. lol Should i open a new thread?


----------



## morphus657 (May 4, 2009)

how much are u trying to spend on growing? whats the most u can put in to this???

this is a good place to get lights and what ever u need just dont ship it to your grow spot haha (http://www.hydrowholesale.com)


----------



## shiftsta (May 5, 2009)

I found a hydro shop Like 2 miles from my house. Woot. And Imma do a small setup till i get the hang of it and then move up from there.


----------



## vic smush (Mar 24, 2011)

SICKKKKKKKKKKK. Im looking to upgrade my set up. Props man.


----------



## canolution (Apr 9, 2011)

lot of hard work right there props man that is one hell of a room


----------



## HoLE (Apr 11, 2011)

hmmmm,,,where is Trenton and how's he doin???????


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2011)

gone like most the old school players here!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2011)

HoLE said:


> hmmmm,,,where is Trenton and how's he doin???????


he's down the street BLOWING UP warehouses. he said i could take some pics, but even i'm scared of what he has going on these days.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say a 400 - 600 watt hps in a small closet is a good start. or six 1000's in the garage.


bare minimun 4 1k watters!!!!!!!


----------



## wamedical (Jun 20, 2011)

i've seen 12 oz plants.. you can pull down pounders on 1k watts... lots of topping


----------



## Dively (Oct 30, 2011)

Check out my ebb and grow grow on youtube and please comment with suggestions!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBJ3wwAJwxY


----------

